# Who rides a Korua?



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Their yearning for turning series is so awesome. I love the simple white/red boards and their shapes.
> You don't see much info or reviews on these boards, does anyone riding them have any opinions they'd like to share?
> The boards that excite me most are the Pencil, Stealth, Tranny Finder and Cafe Racer.
> 
> If I managed to ruin my SPAM I imagine I'd be very interested in one of those.
> 
> Lets talk Karua!


I hear you. My favorite shapes from Korua are the Pencil and the Obelix. The classic line is really cheap. I've been looking for an addition to my current board and they are definitely on the radar even if I find it kind of stupid to buy a board with p-tex edges and no side cut to speak of.


----------



## chomps1211

Iir,... @sabatoa rode & reviewed one of their boards. If you can't find the thread here using the search function, go to Agnarchy.com & search for his & dave z's reviews.


----------



## sabatoa

Yeah Dave has three of them for a while. You can read the preview here with links to his full thoughts: http://www.agnarchy.com/2019-korua-shapes-preview/

You can also PM @david_z


----------



## david_z

I really enjoyed riding the Pencil. I've heard some people question their durability but I can't really speak to that. I would suggest if that's a concern that the Plus versions are beefed up construction so they may be a little tougher. however I didn't notice any signs that they were frail, on the contrary the base held up well and even the gloss topsheet, though it took a few chips around the edges but that happens on a lot of boards from impact or lift line dings etc...

the concept line is for deep days only, no edges hahaha you don't want that for ordinary riding days. shape on the Blindgänger looks rad tho.

[ame]https://vimeo.com/259604774[/ame]


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

david_z said:


> I really enjoyed riding the Pencil. I've heard some people question their durability but I can't really speak to that. I would suggest if that's a concern that the Plus versions are beefed up construction so they may be a little tougher. however I didn't notice any signs that they were frail, on the contrary the base held up well and even the gloss topsheet, though it took a few chips around the edges but that happens on a lot of boards from impact or lift line dings etc...
> 
> the classic line is for deep days only, no edges hahaha you don't want that for ordinary riding days. shape on the Blindgänger looks rad tho.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/259604774


Awesome videos!
So hold on, the regular boards dont have an edge???


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Awesome videos!
> So hold on, the regular boards dont have an edge???



No that was a typo. The concept boards don't have metal edges.


----------



## david_z

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Awesome videos!
> So hold on, the regular boards dont have an edge???


no, the regular boards do, sorry I misspoke (paraphrasing from OP who I think also misspoke). the regular boards i.e., Pencil, Cafe, Tranny Finder, Dart, Stealth, etc have edges. 

it's the Concept line like the Obelisk and Blindgänger which don't.


----------



## Snowdaddy

david_z said:


> no, the regular boards do, sorry I misspoke (paraphrasing from OP who I think also misspoke). the regular boards i.e., Pencil, Cafe, Tranny Finder, Dart, Stealth, etc have edges.
> 
> it's the Concept line like the Obelisk and Blindgänger which don't.


I didn't mean to blurt out that I think the classic line is cheap in the middle of another topic... :grin:


----------



## Snowdaddy

Just rode my Pencil Plus for the first time. -8C and blue skies.

I rode it on perfect groomers and some above the knee deep pockets of really nice but semi dense powder.

I was worried it would be hard to get on edge and to turn because of the width but the moment I took my first turns I realized this is a really nimble board.

Easy to get on edge and easy transitions. Easy to make short radius turn but also feels nice doing longer accelerating s-turns. You can slide around on it but it's not really the best feature of this board. Going down steeper runs I had a tendency to put it on edge instead of sliding the turns and it just kept accelerating like crazy unless I checked my speed. The steeps felt a lot steeper than on my old board... haha.

It's really fun carving though. I put my angles at 18/3 with lots of forward lean on the highbacks. The heel side grip felt surprisingly good and leaning into the toe side turns felt awesome. The groomers were ridiculously good so maybe any board would have had that grip though. I will definitely increase my angles further to 21/6 next time.

My former board needed a lot more back leg in the powder so at first I stalled going into the deeper parts because I just pressed the tail into the snow. Once I realized I wasn't going to sink putting weight on my front foot it was a blast charging through the powder. The base seems durable because my third run into powder I banged into a log or a rock and I thought the base was done for. Just some very mild scratches, luckily.

I'm a heavy guy so this board doesn't feel very stiff at all. If anything maybe springy and playful. Can it be playfully aggressive?

Not sure about the top sheet quality though. All in all I'm very pleased with it and I see this as a very nice daily driver for riding both alone and with my kids. A having a fun day on the mountain kind of board for just turning and looking for pow.


----------



## Snowdaddy

After a few more days on the Pencil Plus, I have to say I'm still pleased with it. It's lively and not very forgiving but so much fun to ride.

The Goodride complains that it's more of a "drivey s-turn" board, but I find that laying this sideways it just takes off across the piste like crazy. Maybe it's my weight letting me flexing it more, but I suspect it's just a matter of pushing it. It's more of a problem with not having empty slopes because it turns so much that you cut into other people's paths. Another fun feature is that the board doesn't wait to turn. When you lay it over it just immediately takes off into the turn. What I completely agree with is that it likes picking up speed in the s-turns.

My first thought was that it's fine riding at all speeds and it is fine doing that, but it's not very fun riding it like that and at slow speeds it feels a little catchy and dull. So although you can cruise around on it, it's not what this board was meant for.


----------



## Scalpelman

Cool thread. Trenchdigger looks sweet.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Yea I still want one badly but I accidentally bought a board and will have to wait until next season lol


----------



## Snowdaddy

david_z said:


> I really enjoyed riding the Pencil. I've heard some people question their durability but I can't really speak to that. I would suggest if that's a concern that the Plus versions are beefed up construction so they may be a little tougher. however I didn't notice any signs that they were frail, on the contrary the base held up well and even the gloss topsheet, though it took a few chips around the edges but that happens on a lot of boards from impact or lift line dings etc...


The metal edge wraps around the tip of the tail on my Pencil Plus so I'm not much worried about the tail. I asked Korua about why they didn't make it wrap around the entire tail and they said it's because they use the same mold for several boards. So it's the best they can offer for now.

In general the quality of the board seems fine, unless you get a faulty one. I received a board that had a faulty top sheet and I ended up ripping the entire top sheet of the board, after talking to the Korua guys. I've been riding this board like I stole it since I'm getting a replacement board and so far everything else seems to hold up just fine. I just ride it wherever I want and today I ran nose first into the world's toughest ice boulder in high speed speed and the nose held up just fine, even though I was thrown several meters from the collision. The base seems solid as well.

From the little powder I've managed to run I think it's an easy turner and it floats really well. Sadly the weather hasn't been great and there's been a lot of windswept icy hardpack off piste and in the trees it's mixed dense powder and tough crust. I'm riding high altitude birch trees when I don't ride open faces and the pencil is easy to turn in the trees. It's more my own ability that hinders me in trees.

I've turned my angles to +21/+6 and I think that's what I'm sticking with on this board.

Despite the faulty top sheet I have nothing bad to say about this board and the guys at Korua have been nothing but forthcoming. I decided to wait for a replacement board because it just rides too good to return it for a refund or another model.





Scalpelman said:


> Cool thread. Trenchdigger looks sweet.


Indeed it does and I've been eyeing both the Trenchdigger and the Cafe Racer. When I get my next board it's most likely another Korua if I don't go for an Amplid.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Yup it would be a cafe racer for me


----------



## Scalpelman

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Yup it would be a cafe racer for me




Yeah but TRENCHDIGGER sounds badass.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Scalpelman said:


> Yeah but TRENCHDIGGER sounds badass.


Fine, both it is :grin::grin:


----------



## Paxford

Snowdaddy said:


> After a few more days on the Pencil Plus, I have to say I'm still pleased with it. It's lively and not very forgiving but so much fun to ride.
> 
> The Goodride complains that it's more of a "drivey s-turn" board, but I find that laying this sideways it just takes off across the piste like crazy.
> 
> Totally confused by the above. Isn't a board laid sideways ( presumably in a turn) that takes off on it's own (drivey) a "drivey s-turn" board? Not trying to be a dick, it just seems to me that the board is doing for you exactly what Goodride said it would do. Maybe we don't have the same understanding of "drivey"? I'm shopping like you and absolutely loved your thread where you almost settled on the Amplid, but then got the Pencil. I want to understand what you are saying about the Pencil now, but I don't get it.


----------



## kosmoz

forget those idiots from goodride, they don't know how to ride, just paraphrase manufacturers product descriptions. Look at those idiots on a serious carving board on a blue run, all skidded turns
[ame]https://vimeo.com/186377311[/ame]


----------



## Phedder

kosmoz said:


> forget those idiots from goodride, they don't know how to ride, just paraphrase manufacturers product descriptions. Look at those idiots on a serious carving board on a blue run, all skidded turns
> https://vimeo.com/186377311


Good god that was a painful 20 seconds. Stopped it there and didn't listen to them jabbering, but I've no doubt they said it had good edge hold...How would they know!?


----------



## kosmoz

told nothing on the video, but read what they layed out in their website:

Carving: Really fun to lay out a surfy carve of any aggression level. one of this boards shining points and we never really felt the tail wash even though it’s tapered. We do put more weight on the tail with boards like this but still it felt pretty good in the tail. .

since when tapered snowboards wash out easier than not tapered?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Paxford said:


> Totally confused by the above. Isn't a board laid sideways ( presumably in a turn) that takes off on it's own (drivey) a "drivey s-turn" board? Not trying to be a dick, it just seems to me that the board is doing for you exactly what Goodride said it would do. Maybe we don't have the same understanding of "drivey"? I'm shopping like you and absolutely loved your thread where you almost settled on the Amplid, but then got the Pencil. I want to understand what you are saying about the Pencil now, but I don't get it.


The Goodride compared the Pencil Plus with the Puzzle. They said the Puzzle was more off the tail and surfy. That it liked going from side to side etc. And the Pencil Plus was more front foot driven and "drivey" and that it liked accelerating turns. The Puzzle liked going across piste and the Pencil just wanted to be pointed.

I don't disagree with the board being front foot driven. In my short experience I've found it to like s-turns and that it picks up speed doing that. The board has a longer sidecut radius towards the tail. What I meant was that I find that it likes to take off in sharper turns when you increase the board tilt and drive into it. And that when you do that it really takes off into the turn from the beginning. The radius seems to be shorter in the front (I know it's longer towards the tail from asking the Korua guys) so that when you press into the start of the turn it immediately launches into it if you commit to the turn.

After a few days of riding and having tried my First Call 162 in between I find the Pencil much more demanding and that the tail is a bit washy unless you ride it just right. Last night it started to dump it kept on snowing with -7C all through the day and I've had a full day of absolutely awesome snow. The Pencil is a blast in the powder and I find myself going into trees that I didn't enjoy riding before. In the powder it's so surfy and easy to ride it is ridiculous. 

For the record, I've never tried the Puzzle. I also enjoy watching the Goodride reviews in general even if I sometimes fast forward through some of the bantering between friends. Mostly I like the parts where they show the boards on the table.


----------



## Devorevo

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Their yearning for turning series is so awesome. I love the simple white/red boards and their shapes.
> You don't see much info or reviews on these boards, does anyone riding them have any opinions they'd like to share?
> The boards that excite me most are the Pencil, Stealth, Tranny Finder and Cafe Racer.
> 
> If I managed to ruin my SPAM I imagine I'd be very interested in one of those.
> 
> Lets talk Karua!


I have a 157 Trannfy Finder and love it. I have about 10-12 days on it. It's more of my powder board or whenever I feel like I want to just carve all day. Not great at slow speeds but that's not what it's built for. If you want a stiff cambered powder board that can lay trenches this board can do it. I haven't had any troubles with durability yet either.


----------



## Paxford

kosmoz said:


> forget those idiots from goodride, they don't know how to ride, just paraphrase manufacturers product descriptions. Look at those idiots on a serious carving board on a blue run, all skidded turns
> 
> https://vimeo.com/186377311




Yep, skidding everywhere. I’ve got a major beef with manufacturers descriptions, especially how they claim “surfy” way too often. Do they even surf? I doubt it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA

I want a Korua.... maybe a Pencil... who knows...


----------



## Snowdaddy

Devorevo said:


> I have a 157 Trannfy Finder and love it. I have about 10-12 days on it. It's more of my powder board or whenever I feel like I want to just carve all day. Not great at slow speeds but that's not what it's built for. If you want a stiff cambered powder board that can lay trenches this board can do it. I haven't had any troubles with durability yet either.


It's not very relaxing in the resort chop. When I went back to try my softish First Call it was like sunshine and puppies for my knees.



F1EA said:


> I want a Korua.... maybe a Pencil... who knows...


A guy at a shop said the classic version was more on rails and the plus was just more fun and lively.


----------



## F1EA

Snowdaddy said:


> It's not very relaxing in the resort chop. When I went back to try my softish First Call it was like sunshine and puppies for my knees.
> 
> A guy at a shop said the classic version was more on rails and the plus was just more fun and lively.


Yeah I'm thinking either Pencil or Apollo. But it depends on when Fullbag releases that 160 Lifer, also which board(s) I retire for next season. I'm at a point where I need to sell/retire 1 or 2 boards before getting any other one.....


----------



## Snowdaddy

2001?

:nerd:


----------



## Paxford

Snowdaddy said:


> 2001?
> 
> :nerd:


oooh aaah, what's that?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Paxford said:


> oooh aaah, what's that?


It's the rocket ship that took me through time and space :grin:

I took a little hike up some mountain top and the wind was screaming, but I couldn't help myself sticking my Pencil in the snow and playing Space Odyssey before swooshing back down the mountain.


----------



## Snowdaddy

F1EA said:


> Yeah I'm thinking either Pencil or Apollo. But it depends on when Fullbag releases that 160 Lifer, also which board(s) I retire for next season. I'm at a point where I need to sell/retire 1 or 2 boards before getting any other one.....


Final verdict for my Pencil Plus is that it's a great powder board that you can take all over the mountain.

It's ok even for a second season rider like me. I've taken it down black diamond pistes and similar open powder faces, both wide and narrow. It's very easy to move around on steep slopes but it also feels stable just letting it go at higher speeds in powder. After a few days on it I felt confident taking it through denser alpine birch trees and it's nimble enough for a bigger rider at least. It also has great float.

The edge hold on windswept icy surfaces off piste is ok but not fantastic (note that I'm only comparing this with my experiences as a skier and one other snowboard, so maybe it's actually great.... or lousy).

It's great fun carving it but the tail is a little washy for me and I think the board is a bit chattery on icy pistes and not great in choppy resort snow. On fresh corduroy it's really fun and you can turn it however you want. I think the washy tail might also be a bit of a problem with my inexperience and that I like to shift my weight back on the tail as the turn progresses. One funny thing that I've experienced with this board is that if I'm too enthusiastic when I initiate a carve in softer snow the front part of the sidecut will dig into the snow too much resulting in a a nice faceplant. Also perhaps because of my inexperience.

As for riding with the family it's good in the sense that it lets you have fun on the side of the piste without having to change board. It's nimble enough to chase around the narrow forrest trails with the kids even if it would be easier if it was a bit softer.

I love this board, and they will pry it out of my dead frozen fingers before I let it go. Not sure this can be my only board though... I might need a couple of new ones for the next season. Maybe that Cafe Racer... and something to ride with the family. :wink:


----------



## Snowdaddy

New Korua shapes and lengths coming up...


----------



## Rip154

A new turning vid would be nice too


----------



## Snowdaddy

Rip154 said:


> A new turning vid would be nice too


Yes, it's getting to be a bit of a chore watching 1-8 every single day... I definitively need to have 1-9 now... :grin:


----------



## Snowdaddy

I did notice the Pocket Rocket and Escalator split in Boardsport source...


----------



## Powdertrax

I have a perfect condition ridden one day ‘18 157 Tranny Finder for sale $375. 

Drop me a message, I can send pics or if you live near Everett Wa meet up.

Like I said ridden one day, thought I’d like the width especially after previously owning a K2 Fatbob and several Lib wide models, but I didn’t care for it I had to adjust massive angle in my front highbacks.


----------



## Ty Rock

You still have available I'm in Utah would pay for shipping of course....?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Escalator split released...


----------



## Rip154

That one is a contender for sure.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

The escalator split looks like a Stealth with a split. I didn’t compare specs but the shapes look identical to me. What’s the Pocker Rocket?


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> The escalator split looks like a Stealth with a split. I didn’t compare specs but the shapes look identical to me. What’s the Pocker Rocket?


I don't know what the Pocket Rocket is, I saw it in some magazine. https://issuu.com/source_magazine/docs/source-n95-en-web-pages

And I'm not stoked on the Escalator. The specs looks odd and it would have made more sense with a Pencil Plus split I think.


----------



## GDimac

Owned the 54 T.Finder this year, and still currently the 56 Stealth. At ~165-170lbs, size 8US Ion Leather boots, mod-Genies/Cartel combo binders. 

Def a charger for me with my specs above; borderline plank-ish esp in bulletproof conditions here in Ontario. Strongest suit is def going fast; charging hard esp on wide open groomers. Turn initiation can potentially feel slow if have softer bindings and/or boots, and small boot size (technique also plays a major role, of course). If looking for something mellow and/or forgiving, these boards aren't it lol. 

Havent gotten many deep days with them yet, so can't delve much on that aspect right now. But will be making the trek to pow mecca (Japan) this coming winter, so hoping to see how well it floats in deep snow.

Also, any board I own I usually ride both on hill and in the park. Rode the 54 Tranny Finder a ton especially; the more fun and versatile of the two. They're pretty fun on jumps and quite boosty. Esp on colder/slicker days, find myself landing near the flat bottom far more than I'd like lol. I didn't jib with them all that much (aka avoided them, as can be seen in edit below lol). Not the ideal choice for that type of riding anyway, so can't say much for that either.

Have since given the 54 T.Finder to my bro, but have replaced it with the 57 T.Finder + this summer. Excited to see how the regular and plus line compare/differ on snow.

Anyhow, here's a short edit from spring hot laps on the 54 T.Finder this past winter.

https://youtu.be/ELKsB-tjkjA


----------



## Craig64

GDimac said:


> Owned the 54 T.Finder this year, and still currently the 56 Stealth. At ~165-170lbs, size 8US Ion Leather boots w/ mod Genies/Cartel combo binders.
> 
> Def a charger for me given my specs above; borderline plank-ish esp when in bulletproof conditions here in Ontario, Canada. Strongest suit is def going fast; charging hard esp on wide open groomers. Turn initiation can potentially feel slow if have softer bindings and/or boots, and small boot size (though technique plays a major role, as well of course). If you want something mellow and/or forgiving, this board is not for you lol.
> 
> We don't get deep days here often, so can't delve too much on that aspect yet. Though, thankfully making the trek to pow mecca (Japan) this coming winter, so will finally get the chance to ride it in its other strong element.
> 
> Also, any board I own I usually ride both on hill and in the park. Rode both in the park, the 54 Tranny Finder especially; the more fun and versatile of the two. They're pretty fun on jumps and quite boosty, to say the least. Esp on colder/slicker days, I find myself landing near the flat bottom far more than I'd like lol. I didn't jib with them all that much (aka avoided them, as you'll also see in the edit below lol). Not really the ideal choice for that sort of riding, anyway so can't say much for that either.
> 
> Have since passed down the 54 T.Finder to my bro, but have replaced it with the 57 T.Finder + this summer. Excited to see how they compare/differ on snow.
> 
> Anyhow, here's a short little edit compiled from some spring hot laps while on my 54 T.Finder this past szn.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ELKsB-tjkjA


Nice PM Dawn.:wink:


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Recently shifted my attention to the tranny finder from the cafe racer. I’m kinda between a TF 57 or going Simple Pleasures 56. It’s interesting that the volume shifted 56 SP almost matches the specs of the 57 TF. I’m wondering how a board designed intentionally wide in regards to foot size (TF) would handle vs something intentionally designed to be downsized on (SP). The 56 SP wouldn’t be much of a downsize for me since my other boards are 57-58-59.


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Recently shifted my attention to the tranny finder from the cafe racer. I’m kinda between a TF 57 or going Simple Pleasures 56. It’s interesting that the volume shifted 56 SP almost matches the specs of the 57 TF. I’m wondering how a board designed intentionally wide in regards to foot size (TF) would handle vs something intentionally designed to be downsized on (SP). The 56 SP wouldn’t be much of a downsize for me since my other boards are 57-58-59.


Maybe flex? Otherwise it's just a matter of location of surface area and effective edge, right?


----------



## Rip154

Escalator actually looks like one of the best splits to date. Just need a testride to be sure.


----------



## Snowdaddy

GDimac said:


> Owned the 54 T.Finder this year, and still currently the 56 Stealth. At ~165-170lbs, size 8US Ion Leather boots, mod-Genies/Cartel combo binders.
> 
> Def a charger for me with my specs above; borderline plank-ish esp in bulletproof conditions here in Ontario. Strongest suit is def going fast; charging hard esp on wide open groomers. Turn initiation can potentially feel slow if have softer bindings and/or boots, and small boot size (technique also plays a major role, of course). If looking for something mellow and/or forgiving, these boards aren't it lol.
> 
> Havent gotten many deep days with them yet, so can't delve much on that aspect right now. But will be making the trek to pow mecca (Japan) this coming winter, so hoping to see how well it floats in deep snow.
> 
> Also, any board I own I usually ride both on hill and in the park. Rode the 54 Tranny Finder a ton especially; the more fun and versatile of the two. They're pretty fun on jumps and quite boosty. Esp on colder/slicker days, find myself landing near the flat bottom far more than I'd like lol. I didn't jib with them all that much (aka avoided them, as can be seen in edit below lol). Not the ideal choice for that type of riding anyway, so can't say much for that either.
> 
> Have since given the 54 T.Finder to my bro, but have replaced it with the 57 T.Finder + this summer. Excited to see how the regular and plus line compare/differ on snow.
> 
> Anyhow, here's a short edit from spring hot laps on the 54 T.Finder this past winter.
> 
> https://youtu.be/ELKsB-tjkjA


There's a review of the Tranny Finder plus on Whitelines. I ride the Pencil plus and I found this little quote fitting:



> The only thing that is somewhat of a negative I could say about this board is that it can be fairly hard to bring this beast to stop when you are travelling fast or on bumpy terrain, I could only imagine the struggles one would go through descending a run with lots of moguls, your legs would be on fire! That is an unavoidable and only minor downside to a board that is incredibly good at what it’s built for. It is definitely an advanced rider’s board, it requires a lot of control and is very stiff and aggressive.


Admittedly I'm only an intermediate rider with bad knees but the Pencil plus was murder on my knees last season. Although great in powder and on fresh groomers.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Snowdaddy I’ve got to imagine that’s due to the lightweight construction and carbon more than anything else.


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @Snowdaddy I’ve got to imagine that’s due to the lightweight construction and carbon more than anything else.


Yes, I would say so too.


----------



## DauntlessDan

I just placed a order on a Tranny Finder Plus ? Coming off from a old 05 06 Custom X. Been riding for about 20 years now. But mostly free riding hard charger on groomers. I live in the icy east so; but I the reason why I sorta of swerved out of the X because I heard from 3 people already that they are not like they used to be stiff and super responsive and sorta know what you have to be doing kind of thing in which I like. In more simple words the board is a lot more mellow i guess ? And more surfy playful I guess as well as less stiffer. So i had a deacison to either go with a TELOS DST or Tranny Plus .. I’m went with the Korua only because I felt like the description explained my riding to a tea and all the reviews I read on the specific Plus. I will later update on the board. I am also thinking of getting a Kazu as well because I just sold my Solomon Sickstick so I need all new gear for my collection. Anyways happy boarding and stay blessed !!


----------



## Snowdaddy

After watching the new Korua edit I'm just itching to break out my Korua board.... come on snow.... I actually have two Pencil plus, since the first one had a defect top sheet. So one rock board and one shiny pristine one.


----------



## Scalpelman

Anyone ride a cafe racer? It’s back on the short list. Thinking about the plus version.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Thought about it for this season and then decided it’s too specific for the variable conditions I’m constantly coming across


----------



## Snowdaddy

Scalpelman said:


> Anyone ride a cafe racer? It’s back on the short list. Thinking about the plus version.


I'm just thinking a Cafe Racer plus need nice riding conditions, but depending on your weight it could also work in powder. I wouldn't mind owning one myself though.


----------



## Scalpelman

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Thought about it for this season and then decided it’s too specific for the variable conditions I’m constantly coming across


Well I’m at that specific need phase. The quiver contains pow, all mountain, freeride. Next is more of a boardercross carving board. But wondering how regular vs plus version would be for me at 160lbs?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Scalpelman said:


> Well I’m at that specific need phase. The quiver contains pow, all mountain, freeride. Next is more of a boardercross carving board. But wondering how regular vs plus version would be for me at 160lbs?


I think you should email Korua, they're really nice about answering questions. I'm guessing it's going to ride for you just like for Nicholas Wolken since I guess you are about the same weight... hah!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

When I emailed them they suggested I ride a 159. I’m 170 lbs and size 9 boots. I was thinking about the classic line. I like a damper board. If my home mountain was more consistent and better conditions I’d have bought it.


----------



## Scalpelman

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> When I emailed them they suggested I ride a 159. I’m 170 lbs and size 9 boots. I was thinking about the classic line. I like a damper board. If my home mountain was more consistent and better conditions I’d have bought it.


What kind of conditions worry you?


----------



## SURFDAD

GDimac said:


> Owned the 54 T.Finder this year, and still currently the 56 Stealth. At ~165-170lbs, size 8US Ion Leather boots, mod-Genies/Cartel combo binders.
> 
> Def a charger for me with my specs above; borderline plank-ish esp in bulletproof conditions here in Ontario. Strongest suit is def going fast; charging hard esp on wide open groomers. Turn initiation can potentially feel slow if have softer bindings and/or boots, and small boot size (technique also plays a major role, of course). If looking for something mellow and/or forgiving, these boards aren't it lol.
> 
> Havent gotten many deep days with them yet, so can't delve much on that aspect right now. But will be making the trek to pow mecca (Japan) this coming winter, so hoping to see how well it floats in deep snow.
> 
> Also, any board I own I usually ride both on hill and in the park. Rode the 54 Tranny Finder a ton especially; the more fun and versatile of the two. They're pretty fun on jumps and quite boosty. Esp on colder/slicker days, find myself landing near the flat bottom far more than I'd like lol. I didn't jib with them all that much (aka avoided them, as can be seen in edit below lol). Not the ideal choice for that type of riding anyway, so can't say much for that either.
> 
> Have since given the 54 T.Finder to my bro, but have replaced it with the 57 T.Finder + this summer. Excited to see how the regular and plus line compare/differ on snow.
> 
> Anyhow, here's a short edit from spring hot laps on the 54 T.Finder this past winter.


----------



## SURFDAD

I am a 65 yr old 6' 1" 200 lbs lifelong longboard goofy foot surfer and 25 yr snowboarder. Super wide feet 4E and 11.5 boot using a burton ruler wide( Soft boot). I Only stick to carving blue groomers these days and have decided on the korua cafe racer or pencil just don't know the best size. I currently ride a Ride TMS 161 which is now 6-8 seasons old Question is .............. is the 159 to short or the 164 to tall. Are these boards sized up or down


----------



## Snowdaddy

SURFDAD said:


> I am a 65 yr old 6' 1" 200 lbs lifelong longboard goofy foot surfer and 25 yr snowboarder. Super wide feet 4E and 11.5 boot using a burton ruler wide( Soft boot). I Only stick to carving blue groomers these days and have decided on the korua cafe racer or pencil just don't know the best size. I currently ride a Ride TMS 161 which is now 6-8 seasons old Question is .............. is the 159 to short or the 164 to tall. Are these boards sized up or down


They're not sized down but they are pretty wide. Notice that the Pencil 164 and the Cafe Racer 159 is basically much the same board spec wise. They have a different camber version but otherwise are just the same board. The 164 Cafe Racer is wider and it has less taper.

If you want less taper and the wider board I'd go with the 164 Cafe Racer. I don't think you'll be bothered with the length. It's more if the width will bother you. There's almost a whole cm difference in taper between the 159 and the 164.

I'm about 95-100 kg and ride the Pencil plus 164 (same width as the 159 Cafe Racer). You can really feel the taper and the width of it. Once on edge the width isn't a problem even for my 8,5 boots. I sometimes wish that it had just a bit less taper though.

Unless you are going to ride powder I don't think there's a question about picking the Cafe Racer (I have only been on the Pencil, but I don't see a reason not picking the full camber Cafe Racer for carving).


----------



## Snowdaddy




----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

SURFDAD said:


> I am a 65 yr old 6' 1" 200 lbs lifelong longboard goofy foot surfer and 25 yr snowboarder. Super wide feet 4E and 11.5 boot using a burton ruler wide( Soft boot). I Only stick to carving blue groomers these days and have decided on the korua cafe racer or pencil just don't know the best size. I currently ride a Ride TMS 161 which is now 6-8 seasons old Question is .............. is the 159 to short or the 164 to tall. Are these boards sized up or down


Email the guys at Korua, they’re helpful. At 175lbs they suggested I ride the CR 159.


----------



## GDimac

SURFDAD said:


> I am a 65 yr old 6' 1" 200 lbs lifelong longboard goofy foot surfer and 25 yr snowboarder. Super wide feet 4E and 11.5 boot using a burton ruler wide( Soft boot). I Only stick to carving blue groomers these days and have decided on the korua cafe racer or pencil just don't know the best size. I currently ride a Ride TMS 161 which is now 6-8 seasons old Question is .............. is the 159 to short or the 164 to tall. Are these boards sized up or down


A friend I ride with is in your weight range and got the 59 Cafe Racer at the start of last winter. Ended up becoming his DD and fell in love with it. Rips with it no problem. We ride in East Coast/Ontario, where it's mainly hard packed conditions and hills, for perspective. 

He has since added the 59 Cafe Racer + and a 64 Pencil. So think the 59 would be a solid choice for the riding you described, 64 if you want to be a super charged rocket. Hope that helps.


----------



## SURFDAD

TY great vid


----------



## Snowdaddy

New board from Korua Shapes... "Bullet Train Plus".









Bullet Train Plus


Eine neue Ära im Bereich Softboot Carving ist angebrochen. Ein Board, dass extreme Turns auf der Piste einfacher und präziser macht. Das hochwertige…




www.koruashapes.com


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Thats a pretty cool board. I'd be into it if they made it in the classic line. Honestly I like the look of the CR better, I hope this doesn't replace it.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I want it, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say it's going to be too much board for me


----------



## Snowdaddy

Any words around the internet on how the new Bullet Train rides?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Snowdaddy you see the YFT yet?


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @Snowdaddy you see the YFT yet?


I did 

At first I was disappointed but eventually I warmed up to it.

If I can rid myself of this pesky flu I'll take my first turns this weekend.. The Pencil + is all set up with my old Genesis X bindings and I'll get the new Flux XF on the Banker.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I got to take out the Sims last weekend and I was very happy with how it rode. I hope you're just as stoked on the banker! I was thinking about Flux XF for myself but I wanted one binding for the quiver and thought they might be a little too aggressive for my other boards. So my Katanas should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Dima031

Yo people!

I'm a soon to be a owner of the Korua Dart 152, I have a question for the owners of Korua boards regarding the length of the board.

Im 145 lbs and and foot size 27cm - can't get out out of my head if I ordered a small board, mainly because of the board width.

Regarding the style of riding I mostly prefer carving and quick more aggressive turns so that's the main reason I went with the 152 length, figured out it would be easier to get it on the edge.

Any opinions? Thanks!


----------



## Snowdaddy

I ride the Pencil and it's basically the same specs as the Dart 156. I have 265 mm feet. I weight 35 kg more than you though.

I think for crossunder carves the smaller version might be more nimble, but for crossover it's no big deal having the wider one. Less chance of toe drag if you're into really low carves.

I have a feeling the smaller 152 is going to ride different than the 156. The 156 has way more taper. I don't have the width over the inserts for the 152 but I can measure my Pencil which would be the same as the Dart 156 if you want.


----------



## Snowdaddy

The Dart 152 looks to be basically the same board as the Cafe Racer 156, except the camber.


----------



## Dima031

Thanks for the quick answer bro!

I might still have a chance for canceling the order, the main thing that bothers me know is the toe/heel drag probability...


----------



## Snowdaddy

Ask the Korua guys for advice. My guess is that you would probably be fine on the one you bought but personally I would probably have gone with the larger model even if you’re light.

I guess it depends on how you ride. The width of the large model is one reason I find it a chore to ride in busy resorts. When the conditions are right the width is just fine and it’s not slow at all. The large taper also makes it want launch itself into the turns.


----------



## Dima031

Yea I guess the width of the 156 board helped my final decision of swapping the 152 for 156 at the end, I do work as an instructor so a busy resort is a common thing, but I'll manage somehow, better to have a busy resort than a boot drag .

Thanks a lot again for your response, I searched all over the internet for someone who has experience with the 152 but all in vain, your info helped a lot tho.

Cheers again bro, all the best and lots of snow! Cant wait to shred my new Korua!


----------



## Snowdaddy

Dima031 said:


> Yea I guess the width of the 156 board helped my final decision of swapping the 152 for 156 at the end, I do work as an instructor so a busy resort is a common thing, but I'll manage somehow, better to have a busy resort than a boot drag .
> 
> Thanks a lot again for your response, I searched all over the internet for someone who has experience with the 152 but all in vain, your info helped a lot tho.
> 
> Cheers again bro, all the best and lots of snow! Cant wait to shred my new Korua!


I think you made the right decision. Nicholas Wolken rides the 160.

Jealous of the stoke you are about to get when you get the board. No board I've held, looked at or tried (so far) has given me as much stoke as my Korua.

Other boards are a bit "meh" next to my Pencil.

Have fun!


----------



## Jkb818

Post an update of your experience with the 156 please. I’m also 145lbs of man steel ? and the Dart is on my radar.


----------



## dudi_wroc

We do...

Me & @Yeahti87









Wysłane z mojego LM-V405 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Taft

Picked up the 60 Dart at the beginning of this season. It took me a while to really learn to appreciate it, but once I "unlocked" it I really started to enjoy it over larger parts of the mountain. The board sure doesn't seem to like variable terrain, and you'll feel it in your knees, but in the right conditions it is hard to beat. On a nice groomer, or in some decent powder, this board will put a big smile on your face. Really hard to choose between my DD and this recently.

The good things aside, I have had some issues. My main gripe at the moment is with the nose grabbing on warmer snow. On flatter hills or traverses it can be a little like hitting a brake when more of the nose contacts the snow. Is it my issue, board shape, or the slower classic base? I'm riding reference with maybe one step further towards the tail, so I'm not sure what I can do to prevent it aside from keeping it waxed and on the steep.


----------



## idost

160 Dart or 164 Cafe Racer?
I can′t decide, any thoughts? I am little under 80kg(175lbs), 193cm(6′4) tall and my shoe size is 48(13). I have been riding for quite some time but this will be my first good board (currently I have a cheap secondhand).
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Yeahti87

Taft said:


> Picked up the 60 Dart at the beginning of this season. It took me a while to really learn to appreciate it, but once I "unlocked" it I really started to enjoy it over larger parts of the mountain. The board sure doesn't seem to like variable terrain, and you'll feel it in your knees, but in the right conditions it is hard to beat. On a nice groomer, or in some decent powder, this board will put a big smile on your face. Really hard to choose between my DD and this recently.
> 
> The good things aside, I have had some issues. My main gripe at the moment is with the nose grabbing on warmer snow. On flatter hills or traverses it can be a little like hitting a brake when more of the nose contacts the snow. Is it my issue, board shape, or the slower classic base? I'm riding reference with maybe one step further towards the tail, so I'm not sure what I can do to prevent it aside from keeping it waxed and on the steep.


Curious about these Dart 160 and CR 164 as these have pretty different geometry. I’ll test them next season.

On the uneven terrain - I’ve ridden the CR 159 with double forward stance on some steep mogul run once and I was swearing under my nose so hard being thrown around. For me riding with -3 in the back foot helps a lot in moguls with much more stability on the CR and I keep it double forward only on nice groomer days.

About the nose - I ride it with some little setback from the center inserts (I see no ref mark on my board). I haven’t noticed the grabby nose issue at all with the CR being a worse floater than the Dart due to the extended camber there. I rode my friend’s Surfari and my CR this Sunday in some warm later afternoon shitty bumpy slush. The Surfari was easier there as the rocker starts right past the front binding but the Korua did very well too. It can feel ‚grabby’ only if you initiate the carve too hard from the front foot.

On the base - I don’t find it slow or grabby at all, it has a decent glide waxed. Very much the same as my Yes, Endeavor, Amplid and Rossi boards or my friend’s Nidecker or GNU. Only the Capitas beat it as these have this nice structure that drinks so much wax every time I hot wax them.

Get it a nice waxing and maybe add some structure (I did so with my Unw8 163 and the performance unwaxed is so much better now).


----------



## Taft

Yeahti87 said:


> On the uneven terrain - I’ve ridden the CR 159 with double forward stance on some steep mogul run once and I was swearing under my nose so hard being thrown around. For me riding with -3 in the back foot helps a lot in moguls with much more stability on the CR and I keep it double forward only on nice groomer days.


Oh man, I know what you mean. I was going ++ and having a hell of a time negotiating some steep mogul runs. My knees were aching and I went right back to -3 as well. Definitely it helped, but I found I had more wash out on the tail. I've decided to just skip that kind of terrain and stay with a ++ setup. I like the tail so much more that way.



Yeahti87 said:


> It can feel ‚grabby’ only if you initiate the carve too hard from the front foot...
> 
> ...Get it a nice waxing and maybe add some structure (I did so with my Unw8 163 and the performance unwaxed is so much better now).


It could be that I'm doing this. It definitely feels like when you sink a little too much weight on the front foot while surfing: a little dip and then a sharp brake as the friction spikes. I was focusing on avoiding this, and I didn't have an issue on most areas, just those flatter areas with warmer snow in the afternoon really annoyed me. It was usually on traverses I could feel it grabbing, and exactly when I needed to keep my speed up the most. I guess in those moments it's easier to build the friction.

Good idea to take a look at the wax and structuring again.


----------



## dudi_wroc

Taft said:


> Picked up the 60 Dart at the beginning of this season. It took me a while to really learn to appreciate it, but once I "unlocked" it I really started to enjoy it over larger parts of the mountain. The board sure doesn't seem to like variable terrain, and you'll feel it in your knees, but in the right conditions it is hard to beat. On a nice groomer, or in some decent powder, this board will put a big smile on your face. Really hard to choose between my DD and this recently.
> 
> The good things aside, I have had some issues. My main gripe at the moment is with the nose grabbing on warmer snow. On flatter hills or traverses it can be a little like hitting a brake when more of the nose contacts the snow. Is it my issue, board shape, or the slower classic base? I'm riding reference with maybe one step further towards the tail, so I'm not sure what I can do to prevent it aside from keeping it waxed and on the steep.


I felt something like You. Especially on a softer snow, but its not drastic. I think when you hit some moguls, that big soft nose might be like a bumper, bend a bit and brake.

Base its fine, i was riding with @Yeahti87 , and his was waxed mine almost dry, and i was surprised how good glide had mine Pencil.

Day before i was on Warpig (but theree was sunny day), and it was very sloooowww.

+- setup gave me more stability, but i felt that on a ++ my carves were cleaner. 
I have to check out different angles, but for now Pencil is a bit to narrow to check angles around 0 on a back foot.



Wysłane z mojego LM-V405 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## dudi_wroc

idost said:


> 160 Dart or 164 Cafe Racer?
> I can′t decide, any thoughts? I am little under 80kg(175lbs), 193cm(6′4) tall and my shoe size is 48(13). I have been riding for quite some time but this will be my first good board (currently I have a cheap secondhand).
> Thanks for any advice.


Depends, for more deep pow, tight trees etc i would go with Dart. It can carve preety well from what I've seen.

For more carving i would go with CR. Carvin ability is great, and still will rock in a pow.

Pencil seems ro on the middle of the rode between those 2, and please Korua Just make a wider one for me ))


Wysłane z mojego LM-V405 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## edi414

dudi_wroc said:


> Depends, for more deep pow, tight trees etc i would go with Dart. It can carve preety well from what I've seen.
> 
> For more carving i would go with CR. Carvin ability is great, and still will rock in a pow.
> 
> Pencil seems ro on the middle of the rode between those 2, and please Korua Just make a wider one for me ))
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LM-V405 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Being in the lucky situation of living relatively close the Korua HQ I had a few demo boards (Pencil 164, Dart 156 and CR 164) over the weekend and was even more lucky that it dumped quite a bit of fresh snow on Saturday. 

Was on the Dart 156 the whole day on Saturday and it was absolutely amazing. First time I was on a board with such a short tail (also first time swallow tail) and had to get used to the board on the first couple of runs but after the second or third lift that was all good.

In pow this board is an absolute dream. Super quick turning, took it into the trees where it was so much fun and you could actually go pretty much at full speed always knowing that the board will manoeuvre around any obstacles. Very surfy feel and sitting quite far on the back.

The next day was more a spring session as the sun came out and warmed up the air so that it was quite slushy and the pow wasn't really fun anymore as quite heavy. Switched to the Pencil that day so can't properly comment on pow. It did feel longer and less agile though on the two runs I did but might have been due to the heavier snow and having to work harder to get the board turning. I however think what the guys at The Goodride say is true in that the board will more take faster wider turns in pow. Also had a chat with the Korua guys and they said the same. It's got the same float camber profile as the Dart so very sure it'll float like a dream too and it's more about the turns.

On groomers, both boards were fun with the Pencil being the more driven, faster board with a bit more edge hold in my opinion. Also, the Pencil, despite having the same stats as the Dart 156, feeled quicker edge to edge more like other more aggressive all mountain boards. It was possible to ride this board (again same width etc.) more with the ankles whereas the Dart required more involvement of the whole body to make it lean into a carve.

I actually didnt take out the CR 164 as firstly enjoyed riding the other two boards way too much and secondly felt that the width was perfect for me in my 10.5 US Ion boots and I didnt want to go wider (maybe another weekend to come where I can demo other Koruas  ).

@idost 
Based on my experience with the Dart and the Pencil (and not having ridden the CR) I'd say @dudi_wroc is right in saying that the Pencil is in the middle between Dart and CR. So depends what you are looking for: pow oriented board good on groomers but not as fast and more playful -> Dart. If you mainly want to carve down the piste -> CR. Depending on what your preference is I however would actually consider the Pencil which might give you the best of both worlds...on the other hand might be too narrow for your boot size even in 164...

Cheers


----------



## idost

edi414 said:


> Being in the lucky situation of living relatively close the Korua HQ I had a few demo boards (Pencil 164, Dart 156 and CR 164) over the weekend and was even more lucky that it dumped quite a bit of fresh snow on Saturday.
> 
> Was on the Dart 156 the whole day on Saturday and it was absolutely amazing. First time I was on a board with such a short tail (also first time swallow tail) and had to get used to the board on the first couple of runs but after the second or third lift that was all good.
> 
> In pow this board is an absolute dream. Super quick turning, took it into the trees where it was so much fun and you could actually go pretty much at full speed always knowing that the board will manoeuvre around any obstacles. Very surfy feel and sitting quite far on the back.
> 
> The next day was more a spring session as the sun came out and warmed up the air so that it was quite slushy and the pow wasn't really fun anymore as quite heavy. Switched to the Pencil that day so can't properly comment on pow. It did feel longer and less agile though on the two runs I did but might have been due to the heavier snow and having to work harder to get the board turning. I however think what the guys at The Goodride say is true in that the board will more take faster wider turns in pow. Also had a chat with the Korua guys and they said the same. It's got the same float camber profile as the Dart so very sure it'll float like a dream too and it's more about the turns.
> 
> On groomers, both boards were fun with the Pencil being the more driven, faster board with a bit more edge hold in my opinion. Also, the Pencil, despite having the same stats as the Dart 156, feeled quicker edge to edge more like other more aggressive all mountain boards. It was possible to ride this board (again same width etc.) more with the ankles whereas the Dart required more involvement of the whole body to make it lean into a carve.
> 
> I actually didnt take out the CR 164 as firstly enjoyed riding the other two boards way too much and secondly felt that the width was perfect for me in my 10.5 US Ion boots and I didnt want to go wider (maybe another weekend to come where I can demo other Koruas  ).
> 
> @idost
> Based on my experience with the Dart and the Pencil (and not having ridden the CR) I'd say @dudi_wroc is right in saying that the Pencil is in the middle between Dart and CR. So depends what you are looking for: pow oriented board good on groomers but not as fast and more playful -> Dart. If you mainly want to carve down the piste -> CR. Depending on what your preference is I however would actually consider the Pencil which might give you the best of both worlds...on the other hand might be too narrow for your boot size even in 164...
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for sharing your experience. I would go for Pencil but its certainly too narrow. Thats why i cant decide between Dart and CR and although I just love how the Dart looks, I think I will go with Cafe Racer. I feel like its more All-mountain and since it will be my only board I want it to perform well in all conditions.


----------



## edi414

idost said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I would go for Pencil but its certainly too narrow. Thats why i cant decide between Dart and CR and although I just love how the Dart looks, I think I will go with Cafe Racer. I feel like its more All-mountain and since it will be my only board I want it to perform well in all conditions.


If you rule out the Pencil I'd also go for CR if I was you. The Dart is a much more specialised board in my opinion and can be used as a second/third board on groomers if you feel a bit more lazy/want a bit more mellow ride instead of charging harder. But if it's your only board I think the CR would be a better all-rounder. 

My girlfriend was on the CR 156 on Saturday and did very well in pow (she usually rides a 152 Story Board which essentially is the female version of the Flight Attendant) and said that there was no big difference in terms of float (bear in mind different sizing of the 152 women's board vs. 156 men's though).


----------



## idost

edi414 said:


> If you rule out the Pencil I'd also go for CR if I was you. The Dart is a much more specialised board in my opinion and can be used as a second/third board on groomers if you feel a bit more lazy/want a bit more mellow ride instead of charging harder. But if it's your only board I think the CR would be a better all-rounder.
> 
> My girlfriend was on the CR 156 on Saturday and did very well in pow (she usually rides a 152 Story Board which essentially is the female version of the Flight Attendant) and said that there was no big difference in terms of float (bear in mind different sizing of the 152 women's board vs. 156 men's though).


That's what I've been thinking. Guys from Korua also recommended CR.
That solved, do they make an End of the season sale or something? Because I probably won't have another chance to ride this season so I don't mind waiting for a while before buying.


----------



## edi414

idost said:


> That's what I've been thinking. Guys from Korua also recommended CR.
> That solved, do they make an End of the season sale or something? Because I probably won't have another chance to ride this season so I don't mind waiting for a while before buying.


From what I heard from the Korua guys they don’t. They actually don’t change much in their boards and keep them in the line as long as they sell well. Only minor things are amended i they notice issues. I noticed for example that the Pencil had reinforced tail ends whereas the Dart didn’t and think that might have been introduced later on. Might be a change to the 2020/21 Dart.

Other than that same boards which means they dont sell them at discount (also don’t sell their demo boards at season end for the same reason). But I think given very fair pricing overall compared to other brands it’s ok to get these at full/normal price tbh...


----------



## idost

edi414 said:


> From what I heard from the Korua guys they don’t. They actually don’t change much in their boards and keep them in the line as long as they sell well. Only minor things are amended i they notice issues. I noticed for example that the Pencil had reinforced tail ends whereas the Dart didn’t and think that might have been introduced later on. Might be a change to the 2020/21 Dart.
> 
> Other than that same boards which means they dont sell them at discount (also don’t sell their demo boards at season end for the same reason). But I think given very fair pricing overall compared to other brands it’s ok to get these at full/normal price tbh...


I know the pricing is great but I am 17 and studying so you know... Still a load of money for me 
Thanks for the info anyway, I will probably buy the CR in couple of weeks.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Re the Dart and variable terrain, my experience (3-4 boards) has been swallowtails are a bit more to handle in variable terrain and conditions compared to solid tails. Short tails with big setback, and the swallowtail "fins" flex independently of one another when you're on edge. That gives swallowtails means you get super easy tail release and maneuverability, and can do some really interesting things throwing your weight back at the end of a groomer turn... but also means they react a bit unpredictably when you backseat in rowdier off-piste terrain with variable snow conditions.


----------



## Paxford

Had to read that twice, then noticed "off-piste" and I think it clicked. My swallow got weird on me in an off-kilter slope with lots of underlying mounds and obstacles, some fresh heavier pow and old junk snow/ice mixed. The conditions and terrain limited my speed in a situation where I really needed speed to lighten up the board and unweight the tail. But the same board is excellent in resort chunder where speed comes easy.


----------



## WigMar

I've found swallow tails sink pretty well. This is great in deep powder. It's not so great with a few inches of fresh on top of variable chunder. The tail sinks right down to that unpredictable snow layer.


----------



## dudi_wroc

WigMar said:


> I've found swallow tails sink pretty well. This is great in deep powder. It's not so great with a few inches of fresh on top of variable chunder. The tail sinks right down to that unpredictable snow layer.


Thats why in theory (because I've didn't test Dart) Pencil is a perfect between Dart and CR - more versatile.


----------



## Yeahti87

WigMar said:


> I've found swallow tails sink pretty well. This is great in deep powder. It's not so great with a few inches of fresh on top of variable chunder. The tail sinks right down to that unpredictable snow layer.


That’s where the Archetype with its ‚unswallow’ swallow tail shines.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Posting for kicks


----------



## Paxford

Taft said:


> It definitely feels like when you sink a little too much weight on the front foot while surfing: a little dip and then a sharp brake as the friction spikes. I was focusing on avoiding this, and I didn't have an issue on most areas, just those flatter areas with warmer snow in the afternoon really annoyed me. It was usually on traverses I could feel it grabbing, and exactly when I needed to keep my speed up the most. I guess in those moments it's easier to build the friction.
> 
> Good idea to take a look at the wax and structuring again.


I call that moment "tip-in". Every board has a different tip-in feel, some very abrupt. So I'd say it is the board, but also some of what you are feeling is working through that tip-in on an unfamiliar board. Does it happen more on toe or heel, or both? I ask because one time by mistake I set the front up favoring toe and the board wanted to brake and turn uphill.


----------



## Taft

Paxford said:


> I call that moment "tip-in". Every board has a different tip-in feel, some very abrupt. So I'd say it is the board, but also some of what you are feeling is working through that tip-in on an unfamiliar board. Does it happen more on toe or heel, or both? I ask because one time by mistake I set the front up favoring toe and the board wanted to brake and turn uphill.


Tip-in is a good word to call it.

Happens to me only on toe side. I've chalked it up to me not really getting fully on edge when on a flatter traverse, or possibly being a little heavy on the nose when the trail didn't support it.

Took the board our cat skiing the other day. Man what a dream. Just a shame the virus has brought an end to our season here. The dart is an amazing surfer, and I feel like I just got to understand that over the past 5 or so days on it.


----------



## edi414

Taft said:


> Tip-in is a good word to call it.
> 
> Happens to me only on toe side. I've chalked it up to me not really getting fully on edge when on a flatter traverse, or possibly being a little heavy on the nose when the trail didn't support it.
> 
> Took the board our cat skiing the other day. Man what a dream. Just a shame the virus has brought an end to our season here. The dart is an amazing surfer, and I feel like I just got to understand that over the past 5 or so days on it.


Same here in Europe unfortunately. Shit is hitting the fan now properly and I can’t imagine this to change in time to get some more snowboarding in this season.

Totally agree on the Dart though. It’s so much fun in pow. I’d love to try the pencil in deeper stuff as well but loved those quick turns so much...


----------



## Yeahti87

edi414 said:


> Same here in Europe unfortunately. Shit is hitting the fan now properly and I can’t imagine this to change in time to get some more snowboarding in this season.
> 
> Totally agree on the Dart though. It’s so much fun in pow. I’d love to try the pencil in deeper stuff as well but loved those quick turns so much...


Next season gonna test 160 Dart/CR 164 for sure. So curious how such a fat waist with Koruas turny sidecut would work.


----------



## dudi_wroc

Yeahti87 said:


> Next season gonna test 160 Dart/CR 164 for sure. So curious how such a fat waist with Koruas turny sidecut would work.


We were talking about that.. Im curious like you, especially that im considering swap Pencil to CR64 or Dart.
And l i like my Pencil 164 or yours CR 59 turns.

Stil waiting till next season line. Meaby thet will make something new with extra width.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Didn't someone buy the Trenchdigger? Curious about words on that one...


----------



## Yeahti87

10,7 m on the Trenchdigger is huge when Jerries show up. Plus it’s quite narrow at the back foot with that taper. I want to keep my boots no more than 0,5 cm overhang each side to really lay it over Eurocarving and I’m not a fan of steep double ++


----------



## unsuspected

Will be a Dart 164 for next season.


----------



## Jkb818

I’m 140 lbs... what size dart for me?


----------



## dudi_wroc

Jkb818 said:


> I’m 140 lbs... what size dart for me?


If you dont have massive feet i would go with 156.


----------



## Jkb818

dudi_wroc said:


> If you dont have massive feet i would go with 156.


Size 9 burton photons


----------



## Yeahti87

Jkb818 said:


> Size 9 burton photons


My friend is 155-160 lbs 9 US Tactical (though I push him into 8,5 he also has if he gets custom insoles) and he said my CR 159 is very similar to his Amplid Surfari 157.
For me (185 lbs 9,5 US Tactical) the CR 59 is a board I can push hard at carve but I can also slow down and carve between Jerries. I don’t need open groomers for it. Like a daily resort carver that I can ride 4 days 7 hours in a row.
At your weight I believe it would be a little carving rocket but not something you cannot handle for sure as the turn initiation is really easy.


----------



## Paxford

Yeahti87 said:


> For me (185 lbs 9,5 US Tactical) the CR 59 is a board I can push hard at carve but I can also slow down and carve between Jerries. I don’t need open groomers for it. Like a daily resort carver that I can ride 4 days 7 hours in a row.


Sounds perfect. How does the CR handle mixed crappy snow conditions? I know it handles it, but can you feel it handling it? Is it damp?


----------



## Yeahti87

It is basically a full camber, quite stiff and quite heavy so handles chunder well.
My last day this season was on the CR, I do it it very rarely but at the end of the day when the wet sticky slush was hard to carve on I straight lined a few red slushy runs with big moguls and it handled no problem. It was pretty retarded but fun. Just keep your knees bent.


----------



## JDA

Has anyone been on the Trenchdigger? I found one at a good price but can't find any reviews.


----------



## Snowdaddy

JDA said:


> Has anyone been on the Trenchdigger? I found one at a good price but can't find any reviews.


Buy it and try it if the price is right!


----------



## MODO

Those guys on GOOD RIDES R ALWAYS FUCKED UP. they probably don’t even know what there saying??. And yes all they do skid turns. Never seen them MOFOS MAKE SOME really lay down carves ON EDGE ????


----------



## Snowdaddy

I like their commercials...


----------



## edi414

This just makes me wanna cry...

btw, has anyone tried the Korua splitboards? I was very close to buying a split the other day but with the whole lock down and warm whether basically no point this year.

I had initially looked at the Amplit Milligram but have now heard from a couple of friends that the board actually seems to be quite fragile (2 out of 3 friends snapped their boards within a couple of weeks without riding any particularly prone runs or anything).

Saw that Korua have the Pencil split and or Tranny finder / Escalator as slightly lighter options and am tempted. Particularly the Pencil as I then would have an excuse to buy both Dart and Pencil


----------



## Snowdaddy

edi414 said:


> This just makes me wanna cry...
> 
> btw, has anyone tried the Korua splitboards? I was very close to buying a split the other day but with the whole lock down and warm whether basically no point this year.
> 
> I had initially looked at the Amplit Milligram but have now heard from a couple of friends that the board actually seems to be quite fragile (2 out of 3 friends snapped their boards within a couple of weeks without riding any particularly prone runs or anything).
> 
> Saw that Korua have the Pencil split and or Tranny finder / Escalator as slightly lighter options and am tempted. Particularly the Pencil as I then would have an excuse to buy both Dart and Pencil


Since they are doing a Dart split you will have to get at least two split boards


----------



## Snowdaddy

The Good Ride rode the Korua Bullet Train.


----------



## JDA

160 versus 156 Dart.
After riding the 156 and seeing them side by side I'm glad I got the 156.


----------



## Jkb818

JDA said:


> 160 versus 156 Dart.
> After riding the 156 and seeing them side by side I'm glad I got the 156.


After spending more time on it any more thoughts?


----------



## JDA

Jkb818 said:


> After spending more time on it any more thoughts?


I've got a couple of days on it now but the conditions were very icy so I'm reserving judgement.
I've got another 4 day trip towards the end of the month, the snow should be much better by then.


----------



## Kevington

Just spent two weeks at Hintertux Glacier in Austria. Drove by Korua HQ in Brannenburg on the way there and they showed me around and loaned me some demo boards. They are very nice people and have a sweet set up for head office and warehouse/distribution in a train station building. Its a really small organisation, just three guys there and two in Laax. 

I rode: Otto57, TF54, Pencil59 and Dart56. It was really a treat to ride them back to back and feel the similarities and differences. One thing that is similar across them all is the sidecut. Its a smaller radius in the front and longer at the back which is different from most other boards. You really need to get your weight forward to make aggressive tight carves. 

Otto was great but not really what I'd call a freestyle board. Stable and fast and can ride switch OK. Stiffer than I imagined it would be. Feels a bit strange to have all that width but no taper. Would be a perfect all mountain charger for someone with big feet or anyone wanting to carve with no drag but doesn't want a super directional shape. 

TF was really fun and turny, got lots of air and did some 360s and signpost jibs, it was the only one I could really butter. Got pushed around by the uneven slush more than the others but its smaller and softer so.. 
Made me ride like I was 15 years younger. Really made me get low and dynamic and work every little bit of snow. Its in the name I guess. 

Dart is very wide. Would be insane in deep pow obviously and I guess would be a blast to carve on perfect pistes. I didn't have either of those conditions so it was a bit niche for me. Don't think I could ever buy a board that cant ride switch AT ALL. 

Pencil was amazing. So fast and stable but still slashy and fun. The most enjoyable to carve for sure. Actually getting air between carves accidentally. Perfect combination of sidecut and taper for me. If the shape was a bit more 'normal' I could ride it every day and be happy. Getting one of these for sure. 

The conundrum now is what other board to get for more all mountain/freestyle? TF54 or maybe something from Vimana? They're made in the same factory as Korua and have similarly non-existent graphics.


----------



## Kevington




----------



## Kevington




----------



## Kevington

Summer pow! (for two hours until it warmed up and became slush)


----------



## GDimac

Kevington said:


> Just spent two weeks at Hintertux Glacier in Austria. Drove by Korua HQ in Brannenburg on the way there and they showed me around and loaned me some demo boards. They are very nice people and have a sweet set up for head office and warehouse/distribution in a train station building. Its a really small organisation, just three guys there and two in Laax.
> 
> I rode: Otto57, TF54, Pencil59 and Dart56. It was really a treat to ride them back to back and feel the similarities and differences. One thing that is similar across them all is the sidecut. Its a smaller radius in the front and longer at the back which is different from most other boards. You really need to get your weight forward to make aggressive tight carves.
> 
> Otto was great but not really what I'd call a freestyle board. Stable and fast and can ride switch OK. Stiffer than I imagined it would be. Feels a bit strange to have all that width but no taper. Would be a perfect all mountain charger for someone with big feet or anyone wanting to carve with no drag but doesn't want a super directional shape.
> 
> TF was really fun and turny, got lots of air and did some 360s and signpost jibs, it was the only one I could really butter. Got pushed around by the uneven slush more than the others but its smaller and softer so..
> Made me ride like I was 15 years younger. Really made me get low and dynamic and work every little bit of snow. Its in the name I guess.
> 
> Dart is very wide. Would be insane in deep pow obviously and I guess would be a blast to carve on perfect pistes. I didn't have either of those conditions so it was a bit niche for me. Don't think I could ever buy a board that cant ride switch AT ALL.
> 
> Pencil was amazing. So fast and stable but still slashy and fun. The most enjoyable to carve for sure. Actually getting air between carves accidentally. Perfect combination of sidecut and taper for me. If the shape was a bit more 'normal' I could ride it every day and be happy. Getting one of these for sure.
> 
> The conundrum now is what other board to get for more all mountain/freestyle? TF54 or maybe something from Vimana? They're made in the same factory as Korua and have similarly non-existent graphics.


Can't wait to get on my 59 Pencil this coming winter (hoping all is well/safe enough to have a season here). Previously owned the 57 Otto & 54 T.Finder and agree with your thoughts, as well. Have my 57 T.Finder+ that I'm looking to get more days on next winter, also.


----------



## Kevington

GDimac said:


> Can't wait to get on my 59 Pencil this coming winter (hoping all is well/safe enough to have a season here). Previously owned the 57 Otto & 54 T.Finder and agree with your thoughts, as well. Have my 57 T.Finder+ that I'm looking to get more days on next winter, also.


Fingers crossed its all ok for next season. The Pencil 59 was such a blast, a great all round freeride board for me. Would be sick in deep snow I'm sure, carves amazing and was really fun just goofing around the resort jumping off things and slashing the side of the piste. One thing I must say is they are easy boards to ride. Sure, they are mid-stiff and require some technique to get the most out of but they are not unforgiving at all. All four I rode have a big rocker in the nose but also a good bit in the tail too. Its not mentioned on their site but its unmistakable when you see or ride them. 

Would like to try the plus versions and also TF57 which both the guys at Korua said was better suited for my specs than the 54. Not sure I want that kind of width tho but I suppose you get used to it.


----------



## Snowdaddy

GDimac said:


> Can't wait to get on my 59 Pencil this coming winter (hoping all is well/safe enough to have a season here). Previously owned the 57 Otto & 54 T.Finder and agree with your thoughts, as well. Have my 57 T.Finder+ that I'm looking to get more days on next winter, also.


How come you went down in size on the Pencil?


----------



## Yeahti87

I’m also surprised you guys sized down to 159 Pencil. I have Cafe Racer 159 (so Pencil 164) and fighting the urge to buy 164 CR to test it because the CR 59 is for me what you say about 159 Pencil. What boot sizes do you have? It might be that you prefer normal width boards or just less taper.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I hesitate trying the 164 Cafe Racer because it's just too wide. I think the Pencil 164 is borderline too wide, but I also want the surface area for float.

I would love to try the Trench Digger and Bullet Train though.


----------



## Kevington

Yeahti87 said:


> I’m also surprised you guys sized down to 159 Pencil. I have Cafe Racer 159 (so Pencil 164) and fighting the urge to buy 164 CR to test it because the CR 59 is for me what you say about 159 Pencil. What boot sizes do you have? It might be that you prefer normal width boards or just less taper.


I'm a EU 42.5/US9.5. Above a certain width it just becomes a novelty board for me and I don't have a big enough quiver or live close enough to the mountains to really justify one : (
I'm not very heavy or strong so its a lot of effort to change edges on a wide board. Even the nose on the TF54 felt crazy wide to me. I think I've just spent too long on camber twinish boards around 25cm waist width. I would definitely try the bigger Pencil and TF next time but I think that extra width just narrows the scope of what is enjoyable terrain and conditions. I want the manouverability and lightness of a normal sized board most of the time. The Pencil59, Otto57 and TF54 I could ride on any mountain in any conditions and they would work well. I would guess the big guns need deep pow or quiet, well groomed pistes for someone of my puny strength to make them work.


----------



## GDimac

I'm a size 8US/Ion Leather, so the ww of the 59 Pencil is close to the sweet spot that I prefer in decks.


----------



## Craig64

JDA said:


> 160 versus 156 Dart.
> After riding the 156 and seeing them side by side I'm glad I got the 156.


Nice view of Lake Jindy.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Now there is a Dart 164 where you pick your length for shopping. It's bugged out so you can't select it and there are no specs.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Looks like there also will be a140cm Dart...


----------



## Yeahti87

Indeed looks like bugs, they should rather add a bigger choice in the Plus line first


----------



## Snowdaddy

Yeahti87 said:


> Indeed looks like bugs, they should rather add a bigger choice in the Plus line first


Hasn’t there been talk of a 164 Dart?


----------



## Yeahti87

I don’t think so. It would make sense if they followed the regular manufacturer sizing and scaling progression. Dart 164 would be like 28,2 ~ cm at the back foot if we keep the typical Korua ‚weird scaling’ thing that still makes the next size up much wider. That’s not a big market imo.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Its that time of year, again. Time to contemplate the same thing I do every season. To buy a CR or to push it off once more?


----------



## dudi_wroc

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Its that time of year, again. Time to contemplate the same thing I do every season. To buy a CR or to push it off once more?


Mine is:
Should I sell Pencil ? It a bitt narrow for my 11.5 feet but I love that board ...?
Should I sell Otto ? Or try it at least its a new piece so... ?

Should I buy CR64 or Dart 60 ? I


----------



## Yeahti87

„Collect moments, not things”*



*Does not apply to collecting snowboards


----------



## Snowdaddy

Yeahti87 said:


> I don’t think so. It would make sense if they followed the regular manufacturer sizing and scaling progression. Dart 164 would be like 28,2 ~ cm at the back foot if we keep the typical Korua ‚weird scaling’ thing that still makes the next size up much wider. That’s not a big market imo.


It’s now possible to buy a 140 Dart and the 164 Dart is listed as out of stock...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Yeahti87 said:


> „Collect moments, not things”*
> 
> 
> 
> *Does not apply to collecting snowboards


Haaaaahhhhaaa didn’t see the *until I copied the quote to reply with a witty rebuttal which I shall now deliver. 

I can’t collect a moment on a CR without a CR!


----------



## Snowdaddy

There ought to be someone having reviewed the Bullet Train besides the Good Ride...


----------



## Rip154

Snowdaddy said:


> There ought to be someone having reviewed the Bullet Train besides the Good Ride...


Yeah, I just sat through the Good Ride review, they didn't exactly nail that one.
Seems like a step up from the Trenchdigger, wider and more stable, plus xc ski base.
Been looking at the Pathron Softcarver as a more easygoing alternative.


----------



## Yeahti87

Snowdaddy said:


> There ought to be someone having reviewed the Bullet Train besides the Good Ride...


It seems that they got a concept model early on, directly from Korua. At the very start of the review there is Nicolas Wolken on the Dart. 
For a while I thought how the fuck they have such a stylish carver in the review team and he doesn’t speak at all.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Rip154 said:


> Yeah, I just sat through the Good Ride review, they didn't exactly nail that one.
> Seems like a step up from the Trenchdigger, wider and more stable, plus xc ski base.
> Been looking at the Pathron Softcarver as a more easygoing alternative.


I didn’t think it was a particularly bad review but the board looked like it was a lot to handle by their riding, and while I don’t pretend to be a better rider it would be nice with more input on the board.

When I asked Korua about it they simply said it was a much more aggressive board than the other boards in their line.


----------



## Rip154

Snowdaddy said:


> I didn’t think it was a particularly bad review but the board looked like it was a lot to handle by their riding, and while I don’t pretend to be a better rider it would be nice with more input on the board.
> 
> When I asked Korua about it they simply said it was a much more aggressive board than the other boards in their line.


It's just that those guys seem to have their mind set on a particular kind of board, which is kind of similar to what I like, and they go WAY more into detail on the boards they like, than the boards they can't really figure out. The whole thing was just about how they didn't like it. Just looking at the difference between the Korua guys and TheGoodride guys riding that thing, makes a valid point. I like riding the Korua boards in a certain way for a few laps, but then I go back to the boards I actually bought.


----------



## dudi_wroc

Recently Korua posted info on Instagram, that they 've been testing some new shapes. 

And Wolken said that 
"last time only a couple of turns blew my mind like this was probably when ive starded snowboarding 28 years ago ....."

Ok for sure i dont buy it ... But cant wait what they will show Us in future.


----------



## Snowdaddy

dudi_wroc said:


> Recently Korua posted info on Instagram, that they 've been testing some new shapes.
> 
> And Wolken said that
> "last time only a couple of turns blew my mind like this was probably when ive starded snowboarding 28 years ago ....."
> 
> Ok for sure i dont buy it ... But cant wait what they will show Us in future.


There was something on Facebook about doing a longer board.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Lol that review “it’s called the bullet train because it’s a bullet train...BULLET TRAAIN!?”


----------



## Kevington

I saw something at Korua HQ in Germany. A prototype. They had one on the wall that I looked at and a stack of them in the wrapper. It looked to me like a long board with a very deep, tight sidecut. My memory is hazy but I remember it didn't have the usual long, smooth blend zones that the others did.


----------



## Snowdaddy

The Dart 164 is shipping from the Korua shop...









Dart


Inspiriert von den klassischen Retro Powder Shapes, aber mit einer Prise Innovation und Vielseitigkeit. Auf den ersten Blick könnte man denken, dass…




www.koruashapes.com


----------



## JDA

At 85kg the 156 dart is more than enough board for me, I wonder what the specs are on the 164.


----------



## Jkb818

JDA said:


> At 85kg the 156 dart is more than enough board for me, I wonder what the specs are on the 164.


That’s why I think I’d be better off of the 152 considering I weigh 63kg...


----------



## Snowdaddy

It’s not possible to put the 140 or the 164 into the shopping cart now even if they are listed as available. It seems strange that they would sell it without listing specs as well.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

A 164 dart? Holy sasquatch!


----------



## Snowdaddy

Specs for the new Dart is out!


----------



## Yeahti87

Ok, so again weird scaling and basically the 160 with an extra 4 mm width in the nose but 5 mm more taper. Same sidecut radius.
All in all, very similar width underfoot to the 160 but more effective edge.

I don’t like it because I like it very much.

I was pretty much set to get a CR 164 and compare to my CR 159, now I have a dillema.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Has anyone had the chance to ride the Trenchdigger... no reviews on that board at all.


----------



## Scalpelman

Snowdaddy said:


> Has anyone had the chance to ride the Trenchdigger... no reviews on that board at all.


Definitely the best name!


----------



## GDimac

59 Pencil x Jones Merc 💚


----------



## Yeahti87

Scalpelman said:


> Definitely the best name!


Do you know what was the codename for Cafe Racer? YOLO Racer hah


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Snowdaddy said:


> Has anyone had the chance to ride the Trenchdigger... no reviews on that board at all.


When i was talking with them about a CR two years ago I was looking also at the TD. They pretty much told me the TD is meant for high speeds on empty and wide open early morning piste, its very aggressive. If thats not what I'd be doing then to look at the CR.

Seems like a 1 trick pony. Hope that helps.


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> When i was talking with them about a CR two years ago I was looking also at the TD. They pretty much told me the TD is meant for high speeds on empty and wide open early morning piste, its very aggressive. If thats not what I'd be doing then to look at the CR.
> 
> Seems like a 1 trick pony. Hope that helps.


If the Trenchdigger had a longer effective edge I don't think I'd hesitate to buy it. I emailed Korua about the Bullet Train and the Trenchdigger. The guy at Korua thought the Trenchdigger had plenty of effective edge and that it had a pretty long edge in the tail. It's just that compared to other boards I've been looking at that 1250 mm is pretty short. Compared to my Tracer it's not that short and with the larger sidecut it should grip well in larger radius turns, I suppose.


----------



## Jkb818

Anyone ridden a 152 Dart yet?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Snowdaddy said:


> If the Trenchdigger had a longer effective edge I don't think I'd hesitate to buy it. I emailed Korua about the Bullet Train and the Trenchdigger. The guy at Korua thought the Trenchdigger had plenty of effective edge and that it had a pretty long edge in the tail. It's just that compared to other boards I've been looking at that 1250 mm is pretty short. Compared to my Tracer it's not that short and with the larger sidecut it should grip well in larger radius turns, I suppose.


I’ve been following your quest for EE for quite some time, what kind of riding are you looking to do that you want so much edge?


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’ve been following your quest for EE for quite some time, what kind of riding are you looking to do that you want so much edge?


Basically carving at various speeds. I'm not eurocarving but I still fell like I have use of the longer effective edge in turns. I feel that a longer edge is a lot more confidence inspiring in the turn and the board feels a lot more on rails.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Snowdaddy said:


> Basically carving at various speeds. I'm not eurocarving but I still fell like I have use of the longer effective edge in turns. I feel that a longer edge is a lot more confidence inspiring in the turn and the board feels a lot more on rails.


Do you have anything full traditional camber with no rocker/early riser? That’s a recipe for that “on rails” sensation.


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Do you have anything full traditional camber with no rocker/early riser? That’s a recipe for that “on rails” sensation.


I do have a Nidecker Tracer and it's pretty much full camber. The Nidecker is very nice to ride, but the turning radius is sort of short when put under pressure.

Edit: I weight +100kg naked...


----------



## Scalpelman

I have a fullbag diamond blade. Talk about riding rails, wow. It’s a beast though. A-game always necessary. 163cm, ee 137.5. First time on the deck I almost killed myself trying to scoot around a skier and launched into the woods. [emoji43] 
After that healthy dose of respect I was able to tame the beast. It just blasts through anything while maintaining edge hold. Definitely a fresh legs board. Tough to ride that thing all day then get up and do it again the next morning. 

Not sure if Mig is still making boards as it has been sold out on the site for over a year. 

Maybe you should try another brand and get the PENTAQUARK.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Scalpelman said:


> I have a fullbag diamond blade. Talk about riding rails, wow. It’s a beast though. A-game always necessary. 163cm, ee 137.5. First time on the deck I almost killed myself trying to scoot around a skier and launched into the woods. [emoji43]
> After that healthy dose of respect I was able to tame the beast. It just blasts through anything while maintaining edge hold. Definitely a fresh legs board. Tough to ride that thing all day then get up and do it again the next morning.
> 
> Not sure if Mig is still making boards as it has been sold out on the site for over a year.
> 
> Maybe you should try another brand and get the PENTAQUARK.


The Diamond Blade looks very nice, but like you said it's been sold out for some time. It's also not so straightforward to buy in Europe. The Pentaquark is also interesting... it has a weight recommendation of up to 89 kg though. They don't list effective edge on it though.


----------



## Yeahti87

Pentaquark 158 is very close to 130 cm ee. For reference here is CR 159 with 120 cm EE according to Korua, both aligned tail to tail EE, white paper is the end of it.








I wouldn’t worry about being over the weight recommendation as it is a very stiff board.

Endeavor Alpha and Nitro Pantera (bigger sizes) both have even more edge (full cambers with the listed running lengths and similar sidecuts).

@Scalpelman owns/used to own the Pantera.
What you did you like and what not about it when you compare it to the Diamond Blade (clearly not the same profile and construction-wise but still)?


----------



## Rip154

Wouldnt be worried about trenchdigger being a one trick pony, you'll get used to it. I have some similar long boards with full camber, and use them for all but really icy shit and park, ee 1300-1350 and 8,5-9 m sidecut. They make good powderboards too. Trenchdigger even has taper and noserocker. When you lean over more and put some weight into it, it flows well. The advice Korua gives about narrow stance and steeper angles (compared to duck/parkstance) does help with turning boards like this, and they give more control at speed (in smooth condition or soft snow), and the Korua touch in the nose helps get into turns. Could look at it as a hybrid, alot more fun than a camrock allmountain, but a little harder to ride in varied terrain. Wish more brands tried experimenting with more tailrocker or tail flex on mostly cambered boards, without making it a swallowtail. Korua has the turn part of it nailed with the progressive radius, and they do want the spring out of the tail, but sometimes I want that sturdy camber in the front, while being able to slash and absorb terrain with the tail, and that variation in profile would also give a progressive turn.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Between my First Call 151, Slush Slasher 151, First Call 162, Tracer 161 and Pencil + 164, I pretty much feel I have most of my bases covered.

I don't mind this board being a one trick pony, but I want to be able to enjoy riding it. I'd jump on the Bullet Train if I thought I could enjoy it, but I'm worried it's going to be too wide and stiff for me. The Trenchdigger looks awesome and maybe the effective edge really is long enough, even if it's shorter than on my Tracer.

I rode the Banker and I didn't much care for the turn initiation on it, so I'm not sure about the Pantera. Amplid are an alternative to Korua. I've also been looking at the Stranda boards. The Stranda boards have that turn initiation going for them. They have this slightly shorter sidecut just in the nose to help kick off the turn.


----------



## Rip154

Yeah, I've tried more Stranda boards than Korua, just haven't bought either yet. Hardly ride groomers, so maybe that's it, or just feel that I can't go all out and about on demos, so I don't get hooked on them.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I was going to suggest a Nitro Pantera, haven’t ridden it but Nitro does full camber well. The camber and side cut on my Team rip turns “on rails”. You feel it actively gripping way out on the tips. Side cut really allows for any radius turn you’re looking for. If it were a touch wider and a little stiffer it would be perfect, but then it would be a freeride board as opposed to an AM/FS...ah shit, I’m buying a Pantera this year arent I...


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I was going to suggest a Nitro Pantera, haven’t ridden it but Nitro does full camber well. The camber and side cut on my Team rip turns “on rails”. You feel it actively gripping way out on the tips. Side cut really allows for any radius turn you’re looking for. If it were a touch wider and a little stiffer it would be perfect, but then it would be a freeride board as opposed to an AM/FS...ah shit, I’m buying a Pantera this year arent I...


The Pantera 166 could be an option for me.


----------



## Scalpelman

Yeah I have the pantera 163. It rips a mean carve and has ample pop to launch if you desire. It’s a bit lacking in the float category and became tough on the knees when things get chopped up. 

I really enjoyed the dampness of the diamond blade. It’s wide for no boot out and will ride over anything. But it’s almost too damp. Honestly it may be too much board for me. I couldn’t load it up at all at 160lb. I really need to ride both more this year side by side.


----------



## unsuspected

Snowdaddy said:


> The Pantera 166 could be an option for me.


If you want a Pantera or any other Nitro, I'm your guy.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Probably not the thread for it; however, has anyone ridden or know anything about Offshore Snow Shape boards?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Holy......

Otto PLUS is out!!









Otto Plus - Black | 157


Handla Korua - Otto Plus - Black | 157 hos » INLANDET.se eller kolla fler produkter från Korua




inlandet.se


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I wonder what that is intended for, or is it just "plussed" for the sake of it?


----------



## Snowdaddy

For the sake of it I would guess... just like the Pencil plus.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I guess it's not an enigma why people buy the usual suspects in the Korua lineup: Otto, Dart, Pencil and Cafe Racer.

I yet have not seen anyone buying the concept boards like the Obelix. The Good Ride rode the Pocket Rocket (which I now can't find on the Korua store), but reviews on the concept line is non existent.

I personally would really like to try the Obelix, but I don't ride the way that would make it rational to get it. A normal day I have to spend time in the piste. Either just riding with my kids or it's just not enough powder to ride something like that. I would get maybe one or two runs on a holiday trip and my weekend trips are always to smaller mountains with no powder.

Did anyone ever ride one of those boards?


----------



## Yeahti87

The concepts don’t have steel edges, only Ptex. That’s a deal breaker.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Yeahti87 said:


> The concepts don’t have steel edges, only Ptex. That’s a deal breaker.


I don't disagree in essence, but I don't think I'd want to ride the Obelix where I needed edges.


----------



## Jkb818

I think I need an Otto


----------



## smellysell

Jkb818 said:


> I think I need an Otto


I want a pencil. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

Jkb818 said:


> I think I need an Otto


I'm also a little curious about the Otto, but not this year. Also interested in the Otto plus even if plussing that board would probably limit its uses a little.


----------



## JDA

I finally got to ride my Dart 156 in soft snow, the first few times I rode it was icy rock hard base on most of the mountain and I was not enjoying the board at all.
The snow on this trip is proper spring slush, very deep in places. The board really came alive in the soft stuff, almost playful, I think it would be amazing in powder.


----------



## Snowdaddy

JDA said:


> I finally got to ride my Dart 156 in soft snow, the first few times I rode it was icy rock hard base on most of the mountain and I was not enjoying the board at all.
> The snow on this trip is proper spring slush, very deep in places. The board really came alive in the soft stuff, almost playful, I think it would be amazing in powder.


The Pencil is mazing in powder and I'm sure the Darts as good or better. On proper snow the turning is really fun but on icy snow it's not so fun. Maybe the smaller radius in the front makes it a bit more twitchy and unreliable on ice?


----------



## JDA

Snowdaddy said:


> The Pencil is mazing in powder and I'm sure the Darts as good or better. On proper snow the turning is really fun but on icy snow it's not so fun. Maybe the smaller radius in the front makes it a bit more twitchy and unreliable on ice?


I just found it very difficult to initiate a turn, I think the width combined with the stiffness is the main problem on hard snow and ice.


----------



## Snowdaddy

JDA said:


> I just found it very difficult to initiate a turn, I think the width combined with the stiffness is the main problem on hard snow and ice.


I don't know, maybe you're right.


----------



## Jkb818

So now I gotta buy a Dart?


----------



## Yeahti87

Snowdaddy said:


> The Pencil is mazing in powder and I'm sure the Darts as good or better. On proper snow the turning is really fun but on icy snow it's not so fun. Maybe the smaller radius in the front makes it a bit more twitchy and unreliable on ice?


If I were to find a downside of my CR 59 (apart from the obvious ones like bad switch), it would be icy moguls and being rather twitchy due to the very rapid initiation if you lose your balance and push strong on the front foot like you say rather than being hard to ini.


----------



## Jkb818

JDA said:


> I just found it very difficult to initiate a turn, I think the width combined with the stiffness is the main problem on hard snow and ice.


What size boots are you?


----------



## Snowdaddy

I guess I really have to agree that it takes a lot to put it properly on edge since there is a really wide nose on it. That’s not always so much fun when you can’t really trust the edge to hold.


----------



## Jkb818

That’s why it I were to buy one it would be dedicated to soft groomers and powder days. Which fortunately in Utah is normally the two scenarios. When I lived in the north east I doubt a korua would get much proper use. Anyone know is they ever do demo days in the US?


----------



## unsuspected

Yeahti87 said:


> If I were to find a downside of my CR 59 (apart from the obvious ones like bad switch), it would be icy moguls and being rather twitchy due to the very rapid initiation if you lose your balance and push strong on the front foot like you say rather than being hard to ini.


Thats why I have a Supernaut. Best board ever on concrete snow and bulletproof ice. Can hold a edge were other boards fail. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## JDA

Jkb818 said:


> What size boots are you?


US9


----------



## Jkb818

Yeah I would think the 156 is a lot to throw back-and-forth with that size boot that’s why I’m leaning towards 152 if I get one


----------



## Snowdaddy

I'm a size 8.5 and on proper snow it's not a problem with the Pencil.


----------



## Jkb818

Snowdaddy said:


> I'm a size 8.5 and on proper snow it's not a problem with the Pencil.


Gotcha good to know


----------



## Yeahti87

unsuspected said:


> Thats why I have a Supernaut. Best board ever on concrete snow and bulletproof ice. Can hold a edge were other boards fail. One of my all time favorites.


I haven’t been on any Fullbag yet. The Supernaut is a solid board for sure (looks very similar to Korua Tranny Finder) but if I were to pay all the shipping and taxes and the full price, I’d grab the Diamond Blade for sure.

As far as my CR 59 is concerned, I don’t really find it lacking grip on ice. I’d call it 4/5 edge hold when my Amplid Unw8 is like 5/5 (Pentaquark and Nitro Pantera should be also top but I’m yet to take them out, they all beat the CR with the effective edge). It’s just twitchy in icy moguls when you lose balance because the board is very turny (not like Yes Optimistic). At my stats and my riding style I’d call Koruas very turny if you drive it from the front. Putting the pressure on the front foot to initiate the turn works on any board but I haven’t been on a board that it’s so apparent as on the CR.

For the perspective I’d take my CR 10/10 times to ride on ice over my Mercury or Kazu I had even though technically they have the same EE.

@JDA has Endeavor Archetype too and my 160W Archetype has a similar grip level to the Cafe Racer 159 for me (obviously it’s easier to overpower the tail).
I think the torsional flexibility of the Dart’s tail might be the factor.


----------



## JDA

Jkb818 said:


> Yeah I would think the 156 is a lot to throw back-and-forth with that size boot that’s why I’m leaning towards 152 if I get one


Yeah on soft snow it's no issue, I weigh 86kg so went for the 156 and I already have a 148 skipjack and 151 simple pleasures so the Dart is my big fish.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

I've heard some criticism (though maybe criticism would be slightly too strong a word) that Korua bases aren't amazing (talking about the 4000 sintered bases of the regular white boards). What do you guys think? I've only barely ridden my TF, not enough to have a view on it really.


----------



## Yeahti87

Mountain Surfer said:


> I've heard some criticism (though maybe criticism would be slightly too strong a word) that Korua bases aren't amazing (talking about the 4000 sintered bases of the regular white boards). What do you guys think? I've only barely ridden my TF, not enough to have a view on it really.


Typical sintered bases for me, like Yes, Endeavor, Amplid, Salomon, Rossi, Niche etc. Can’t complain. So far Capitas are the fastest I’ve been on (edge bevel plus structure). I’ve heard that K2 stand out as well, I’m gonna try Simple Pleasures next month.


----------



## dudi_wroc

With mine 95 kg naked every base is fast


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Yeahti87 said:


> Typical sintered bases for me, like Yes, Endeavor, Amplid, Salomon, Rossi, Niche etc. Can’t complain. So far Capitas are the fastest I’ve been on (edge bevel plus structure). I’ve heard that K2 stand out as well, I’m gonna try Simple Pleasures next month.


Had you not mentioned it I would have not thought it over a realized, yes my K2 PP glides very nicely! However on further consideration, my Nitro glides better. Im pretty sure the K2 Enjoyers come with a stone grind.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

I suppose the other question is (not necessarily limited to Korua, but any board where the base is perhaps not as fast as you might like), would having a stone grind/structure put into the base make it noticeably better?


----------



## Jkb818

Mountain Surfer said:


> I suppose the other question is (not necessarily limited to Korua, but any board where the base is perhaps not as fast as you might like), would having a stone grind/structure put into the base make it noticeably better?


Or maybe something like this? Phantom Permanent Waxless Glide


----------



## WigMar

Mountain Surfer said:


> I suppose the other question is (not necessarily limited to Korua, but any board where the base is perhaps not as fast as you might like), would having a stone grind/structure put into the base make it noticeably better?


I think structure really matters in the slush and soft snow. Boards without structure feel like they are velcroed to the snow, and can be very sticky and slow. Structure breaks up the suction and lets the board glide again. I'd rather have a stone ground extruded base than a waxed sintered base in the Spring for sure.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I plan to have all my boards structured this year which is something I haven’t bothered to do in the past.


----------



## JDA

Both my K2 boards have a structured base and they are very fast. I did notice my Dart dries out a little faster than others but its nothing major.


----------



## Kevington

Mountain Surfer said:


> I suppose the other question is (not necessarily limited to Korua, but any board where the base is perhaps not as fast as you might like), would having a stone grind/structure put into the base make it noticeably better?


Fastest board I have ridden in terms of the base was a Capita that had way more base structure than anything I have seen before or since. Most noticeable on flat sections and like WigMar said, slush and soft snow. For what it costs I think its worth it to get a base structure added, particularly if you ride not so steep mountains and/or are feeling that its slow. 

Another thing to be aware of when comparing base speeds is the camber profile and the edge bevel. The Capita had rockered tips and a 1.5 degree base edge so there was very little drag to slow the board down. The contact points are lifted so its really only the middle of the board that is pressing down on the snow. A fully cambered board with a 0 degree edge but the exact same base would be slower for example. Korua have plenty rocker in the nose and a 0.5 degree base edge so should be fast enough if properly waxed and very fast with a base structure added.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Thanks for the helpful replies! I think I'd like to get my TF structured (will leave my Warpig alone) but I suppose it's about finding somewhere that does it and will do a good job rather than some random bum that works in a shop and will just "have a go". I live thousands of miles from any mountains and there is only one snowboard shop near me in the nearby snowdome, so that would be the only place I could get it done locally. The other option would be to do it when I go to a resort in the Alps/Canada etc where I know that the guys do it regularly and will do a good job.


----------



## Kevington

I would recommend the latter. Theres not much of that sort of knowhow in the UK. I know a good place in Glasgow but I'm guessing you're down south near Tamworth or Milton Keynes. A good bet is to go to a ski service place in the Alps, they know stuff about base tuning and boot fitting that is way beyond the knowledge in 99% of snowboard shops. Maybe look for a skier in race training gear and ask where is good?


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Yeah sounds like a good plan. I’m in Manchester and we have a dome here with a snowboard shop but I’d be sceptical that they know what they’re doing.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Dart split on the koruashapes.com


----------



## edi414

Snowdaddy said:


> Dart split on the koruashapes.com


Damn, that’s what I was waiting for! Only question is whether the board/Edge is long enough for alpine tours with icy bits etc.

also seems very wide at 27.5cm waist...


----------



## dudi_wroc

edi414 said:


> Damn, that’s what I was waiting for! Only question is whether the board/Edge is long enough for alpine tours with icy bits etc.
> 
> also seems very wide at 27.5cm waist...


Me also. For me split with fish is that what i was looking for ! 

Now i don't have excuses to not buy a split


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

If I didn’t just pick up a split sushi I might go for that


----------



## JDA

edi414 said:


> Damn, that’s what I was waiting for! Only question is whether the board/Edge is long enough for alpine tours with icy bits etc.
> 
> also seems very wide at 27.5cm waist...


I have the standard Dart 156 and it is not pleasant at all to ride in hard snow and ice due to the stiffness and wide width. In soft snow its amazing though!


----------



## littlesupermo

I have the cafe racer and convinced 2 friends to buy a tranny finder 
love my cafe racer


----------



## dudi_wroc

Just bought 3rd one .... Dart 164


----------



## Jkb818

i really want a Dart....trying to justify it when i own an endeavor archetype, jones storm chaser and burton skeleton key though...


----------



## Snowdaddy

Jkb818 said:


> i really want a Dart....trying to justify it when i own an *endeavor archetype*, *jones storm chaser* and *burton skeleton key* though...


There's no "Dart" among those you listed....


----------



## Jkb818

Snowdaddy said:


> There's no "Dart" among those you listed....


There is my justification!  Ok help me decide once and for all. 152 or 156 size for my hefty 140lbs. I am leaning 152...I sent my info to Korua and that's what they felt was best also.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Jkb818 said:


> There is my justification!  Ok help me decide once and for all. 152 or 156 size for my hefty 140lbs. I am leaning 152...I sent my info to Korua and that's what they felt was best also.


It haas the least amount of taper so I think it's also going to be the best on groomers...


----------



## Jkb818

Snowdaddy said:


> It haas the least amount of taper so I think it's also going to be the best on groomers...


Which plays into my justification for wanting it. My Storm Chaser will be for deep pow days. Archteype for leftover days and cruising with the kids. Dart will be for high speed groomer/carving days and maybe try it in the pow here and there. Then i still need a more traditional shaped board like a Capita Mercury or a Korua Otto...never ends.


----------



## dudi_wroc

Big boy quiver
Pencil 163
Dart 164 
Otto 161
Cafe racer 164

One is not mine


----------



## Yeahti87

dudi_wroc said:


> Big boy quiver
> Pencil 163
> Dart 164
> Otto 161
> Cafe racer 164
> One is not mine


Who’s your daddy CR? 😁


----------



## NT.Thunder

dudi_wroc said:


> Big boy quiver
> Pencil 163
> Dart 164
> Otto 161
> Cafe racer 164
> 
> One is not mine


Guessing Santa is bringing a Trenchdigger and Bulldozer to round the quiver out............Tranny?


----------



## dudi_wroc

No no .... There is to much overlap in that line.

I wish Santa bring me Dart split )

But for a classic line i think they are very similiar - taper, sidecut, etc.

Pencil was my 1 - but i wanted something wider, so im with Otto and Dart for incoming season ...

CR goes to Yeahti 

But I can't wait to shred them all and make some comparisons on a slope.


----------



## Snowdaddy

The Cafe Racer 64 looks awesome.


----------



## Ole

Snowdaddy said:


> The Cafe Racer 64 looks awesome.


Ditto. I had my eye on that one, but decided to hold back as I already have too many boards. Looking forward to a review here 🙂.


----------



## Yeahti87

Today on my CR 59, some runs on K2 SP and Flagship. Tomorrow some new stuff.
Later this season we will compare with @dudi_wroc and the other bud like 5-6 Koruas for sure.
Cool to be back on snow.


----------



## dudi_wroc

Yeahti87 said:


> Today on my CR 59, some runs on K2 SP and Flagship. Tomorrow some new stuff.
> Later this season we will compare with @dudi_wroc and the other bud like 5-6 Koruas for sure.
> Cool to be back on snow.
> View attachment 155124


Can't wait [emoji123][emoji91]


----------



## snow & pow adventures

My first tries on Dart I bought in January 2020. Bear in mind, that I'm not a good carver, I just started improving my edge riding last year.
After 2-3 carving days I had, I have to say I love carving riding Dart. It pushed me to improve my style, balance and forced me to fix other little things I was doing wrong. You ride on edge or you don't ride at all. Skidded turns will kill your legs in a matter of seconds xD.






And here's some powder action, great in trees, but a little unstable when you put too much weight on the back leg, so you have to be very careful with drops and speed turns in deep pow, and not lean too much to the back.


----------



## unsuspected

Dawaj!


----------



## snow & pow adventures

unsuspected said:


> Dawaj!


he was so slow you know, almost ruined my shot 😂


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

snow & pow adventures said:


> My first tries on Dart I bought in January 2020. Bear in mind, that I'm not a good carver, I just started improving my edge riding last year.
> After 2-3 carving days I had, I have to say I love carving riding Dart. It pushed me to improve my style, balance and forced me to fix other little things I was doing wrong. You ride on edge or you don't ride at all. Skidded turns will kill your legs in a matter of seconds xD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's some powder action, great in trees, but a little unstable when you put too much weight on the back leg, so you have to be very careful with drops and speed turns in deep pow, and not lean too much to the back.


Awesome video, it’s so rare we get third person footage on here! I’d love to see you stay in the turns longer and turn those S turns into wide C turns. Looking good man!


----------



## dudi_wroc

Snow pow - siema  

Polish Korua Team is getting bigger on thay forum 

I should have been test ing my Koruas during weekend but fu**ing Covid makes lock down in Austria.

*** ***


----------



## snow & pow adventures

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Awesome video, it’s so rare we get third person footage on here! I’d love to see you stay in the turns longer and turn those S turns into wide C turns. Looking good man!


Yeah I know what you mean  Later that season I worked on longer turns and it turned out well, I had to learn the Dart better  As soon as they will let us ride again, I'll make some vids for sure.
Finding a camera guy is really hard, most of them can't ride fast and record in the same time lol xD



dudi_wroc said:


> Snow pow - siema
> 
> Polish Korua Team is getting bigger on thay forum
> 
> I should have been testing my Koruas during weekend but fu**ing Covid makes lock down in Austria.
> 
> _ **_


Siema  
Well, I had planned to go to Korua Carving Worskhops last season, but covid....  Waiting for a new event date now, probably earliest in springtime :/ 
We should be riding in Solden in 3 weeks, but then lockdown happened. We're going in December, Solden or Hinter, not sure yet, but we're going no doubt! 

And Poland has to have strong representations, I live ~100km from Korua factory xD


----------



## MCrides

snow & pow adventures said:


> Bear in mind, that I'm not a good carver, I just started improving my edge riding last year.


Your carving is fantastic relative to the average snowboarder! I know you're comparing yourself to expert-level riders when you say this, but fwiw I regularly go an entire day at a resort without seeing a single person carve as well as you are in this video--90%+ of resort snowboarders barely carve at all.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@MCrides yup


----------



## MCrides

Don't see many skiers who can carve either, and I actually get the sense from riding with mostly skiers that most don't even know what the word means. But goddamn does watching someone really rail their edges on skis make my jaw drop.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@MCrides yea so many skiers do that hop chop thing like little dancers. My main riding buddy is a former ski racer and he lays these super G turns down the steepest shit he can find. Owns the entire trail at mach 5 - just pure power. Its seriously awesome to watch. Funny, one day I said to him that if I skied, I'd ski like him. He laughed because apparently he tries to emulate my turns on skis. Our styles are very similar, I guess thats why we ride together. The most fun thing to do is follow in each others trenches. Inevitably he'll pull on me though. Some Skiers are ok, I guess.


----------



## MCrides

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> He laughed because apparently he tries to emulate my turns on skis


Pretty great compliment there!


----------



## snow & pow adventures

MCrides said:


> Your carving is fantastic relative to the average snowboarder! I know you're comparing yourself to expert-level riders when you say this, but fwiw I regularly go an entire day at a resort without seeing a single person carve as well as you are in this video--90%+ of resort snowboarders barely carve at all.


What can I say? Thank you!
It's nice to hear that I don't look like shit anymore while riding xD I guess waking up at 5am every Saturday and Sunday (I'm a weekend warrior) in last 3 years pays off after a while 

I'm hoping this year I'll learn some tricks and more freestyle moves, as I feel like I'm behind in this department, quite a lot. Anyway thank you for kind words, now I want to ride it, even more this season! I just hope my 40years old knees will hold up xD


----------



## Snowdaddy




----------



## Kevington

Snowdaddy said:


>


Amazing how Wolken just rides as he usually does on all the different shapes. 

I saw the Korua guys at Hintertux this summer, all riding the ridiculous Pocket Rocket. 
Most of them were struggling, particularly in the lumpy slush. Wolken was just doing his thing regardless, nice balanced carves of equal length and radius, assertive edge transitions. On a board that looks like a dinner tray and probably rides quite like one too.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Thinking about a Cafe Racer....AGAIN! FUCK! 

Im170-175 lbs and size 8 boots, might jump to 8.5 next season.

159 or 164...hmmm


----------



## Yeahti87

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Thinking about a Cafe Racer....AGAIN! FUCK!
> 
> Im170-175 lbs and size 8 boots, might jump to 8.5 next season.
> 
> 159 or 164...hmmm


I have both but haven’t ridden the 64 yet. Hopefully this weekend on a local I can try it (lockdowns in Austria have already stripped me off 2 trips).
At your weight and boots I’d go 59. I’m 195 9,5 US downsized and not sure which one I keep. Depends on the quiver moves.


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Thinking about a Cafe Racer....AGAIN! FUCK!
> 
> Im170-175 lbs and size 8 boots, might jump to 8.5 next season.
> 
> 159 or 164...hmmm


You could go for the 164 if you want a longer side cut and less taper. Or you could go for the 159 for more taper. I suppose you’re not interested in the plus?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Snowdaddy said:


> You could go for the 164 if you want a longer side cut and less taper. Or you could go for the 159 for more taper. I suppose you’re not interested in the plus?


I like the plus in theory, but I think it would get too chattery on the East coast where the extra weight of the classic might smooth it out a bit. Also I love the white and red aesthetic. 

You been keeping up with your squats to you can manhandle that Bullet Train!?


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I like the plus in theory, but I think it would get too chattery on the East coast where the extra weight of the classic might smooth it out a bit. Also I love the white and red aesthetic.
> 
> You been keeping up with your squats to you can manhandle that Bullet Train!?


I think you may be right about the chatter, but personally I've had the most problem in skier moguls.

I’m seriously out of shape unfortunately so I have to get started on the squats... starting to get a bit worried it's noodle season.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Snowdaddy said:


> I think you may be right about the chatter, but personally I've had the most problem in skier moguls.
> I’m seriously out of shape unfortunately so I have to get started on the squats... starting to get a bit worried it's noodle season.


Dart is one of those boards that will punish you for every day, you had skipped squats in the preseason. At least in my experience


----------



## GDimac

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Thinking about a Cafe Racer....AGAIN! FUCK!
> 
> Im170-175 lbs and size 8 boots, might jump to 8.5 next season.
> 
> 159 or 164...hmmm


I was in the same weight range when I got to ride my buddy's 59 Cafe Racer, with same boot size (8US). And I too, live & ride in the East Coast. The 59 was def more than enough board and was pleasantly surprised how much I enjoyed it, esp compared to the 56 Stealth I owned at the time. The Cafe Racer felt more a true ~7 flex that Korua states, than my Stealth did which felt more plank-ish to me. Unless you want a more damp or rocket-type ride, think the 59 would be a solid choice based on what you mentioned. 

Look forward to getting on my 59 Pencil, actually. Though, nothing is open yet around these parts ... on top of a recently enforced lockdown, due to rapidly rising Covid numbers & positivity rate.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Does Korua ship direct to the states? Evo is all out.


----------



## Jkb818

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Does Korua ship direct to the states? Evo is all out.


Yes


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Does Korua ship direct to the states? Evo is all out.











Shipping & Returns


SNOWBOARDS & SPLITBOARDS Zone Cost 1 12€ 2 12€ 3 18€ 4 30€ 5 40€ 6 50€ 7 80€ 8 90€ 9 90€ Zone 1:Germany, Netherlands, Austria Zone 2:Belgium, Denmark, France, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, Monaco, Polen, Portugal, Sweden, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Czech Republic, Hungary Zone 3:Estonia, Finland...



www.koruashapes.com





Yes....


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Waiting for the first pow of the season!* 
I remember* .. how it was


----------



## dudi_wroc

At last, we have some small resorts open.
So we had some first carves with @Yeahti87 and @snow & pow adventures.

I have tried mine Otto 161, but those were first runs of the season on it. So still have to give it a try once again.

At the film Dart 164 and rusty rider ( ME  ) after long summer break.
Have to work on my backside...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Ya'll a bunch of bad fucking influence! My wife says I can't hang out with you anymore lol


----------



## edi414

dudi_wroc said:


> At last, we have some small resorts open.
> So we had some first carves with @Yeahti87 and @snow & pow adventures.
> 
> I have tried mine Otto 161, but those were first runs of the season on it. So still have to give it a try once again.
> 
> At the film Dart 164 and rusty rider ( ME  ) after long summer break.
> Have to work on my backside...


Jealous but looks fantastic!

Where did you guys go, Slovakia?


----------



## dudi_wroc

Poland my friend. First slope we had opened at Tylicz.
But now I think that our government might figure it out something to closed them.
Becouse lot of people don't care any restrictions.


----------



## Yeahti87

dudi_wroc said:


> Poland my friend. First slope we had opened at Tylicz.
> But now I think that our government might figure it out something to closed them.
> Becouse lot of people don't care any restrictions.


During the week it’s fine. Today was fine. Weekends should be capped at skipass sale. Problem solved.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

I tested yeathi87's Cafe Racer.
That board is so easy and fun to ride I was surprised by it.On the edge all the time. No need to push hard, mellow ride gives so much fun Last season, I never had such an easy ride on Dart. Not sure if my skill improved over the summer thanks to riding on electric longboards or CR is just easier to carve, but from Yeahti is saying, these boards are identical except for swallowtail. It will be more clear as soon as I'll be able to ride Dart again.
I weigh 71kg so I'm surprised (in a good way) that I can handle these longer boards, and I don't even feel that they are 5,6 cm longer than my usually size. 

*Cafe Racer 159 shredding.*
Quality isn't the best - night riding and first time with GoPro Max.






*Nitro Pantera 163 for comparison*


----------



## unsuspected

Café Racer is full camber but Dart isn’t right? Dart is the same as Tranny Finder and Pencil in camber profile and measurements but only similar to the Cafe Racer reading the specs on their website.


----------



## unsuspected

Any of you polacks living in Warsaw/Warszawa?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Yo I’m gonna say you’re turning has improved for sure! You’re hanging in the turns longer than you are in the videos on your dart. Nice.

So you’re saying I should get a Cafe Racer? Sounds like you’re saying I should get a Cafe Racer. _yells up from basement to wife_


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Yo I’m gonna say you’re turning has improved for sure! You’re hanging in the turns longer than you are in the videos on your dart. Nice.
> 
> So you’re saying I should get a Cafe Racer? Sounds like you’re saying I should get a Cafe Racer. _yells up from basement to wife_


Get it on an "incredible sale"...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Honestly she’s super cool about this hobby of ours - as long as I sell boards to buy boards I can keep it at a quiver of like 4. For some reason I just keep getting gun shy around the trigger on this one. Right now the quiver is a Tom Sims Pro, Gnu SPAM, Party Platter and a Sushi Split which I don’t plan to use unless the resorts shut down. So that will likely be sold at the end of the season too.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I think five is a reasonable number.


----------



## Paxford

No, five is not OK. 6. Ok, maybe even 7. Or, buy a board for your wife every time you buy one, then the sky is the limit. "Incredible sale" helps build credibility. 

Do you know snow science? It's complicated. Even if you don't you can pass it off like you do. You might get hurt if you ride the wrong board for the snow conditions. Think of the medical bills. Snowboards are a good investment ... for your health.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I forgot to mention the OTHER Tom Sims pro I have (and just sold an hour ago) my Nitro Team which is for sale and my old Palmer that I’ll never get rid of...oops hahaha


----------



## Yeahti87

unsuspected said:


> Café Racer is full camber but Dart isn’t right? Dart is the same as Tranny Finder and Pencil in camber profile and measurements but only similar to the Cafe Racer reading the specs on their website.


You can lean longer on the CR because of the torsionally sitff full tail. The camber profile between my CRs 59 and 64 (called full cambers) and @snow & pow adventures Dart 56 and @dudi_wroc Dart 64 and Otto 62 (directional cambers) doesn’t really differ in the nose. Pencil 64 didn’t neither. My CR 59 (you see in the vid) has half the camber height of my CR64 and dudi’s Dart64. @dudi_wroc Dart 64 has almost twice the camber height of his Otto 62. It’s a lottery. None of our Koruas is a full camber, there is a visible rocker section in the nose in each case. You can see differences in the tail upkick but that’s past the contact point. @Snowdaddy Can you check the Bullet Train? I’m pretty sure the contact length changes when weighted/unweighted as well.

Any of you polacks living in Warsaw/Warszawa?
[/QUOTE]
Fuckin Polacks (in wife beaters) station in Krakow and Wroclaw so if you are in Warsaw you can come over to Krakow as we hit the mountains this weekend. You can take one of my boards.


MrDavey2Shoes said:


> So you’re saying I should get a Cafe Racer? Sounds like you’re saying I should get a Cafe Racer. _yells up from basement to wife_


You know yourself you’ve been escaping the destiny for too long already. I see you fighting it for a year or so hah


Paxford said:


> No, five is not OK. 6. Ok, maybe even 7. Or, buy a board for your wife every time you buy one, then the sky is the limit. "Incredible sale" helps build credibility.
> 
> Do you know snow science? It's complicated. Even if you don't you can pass it off like you do. You might get hurt if you ride the wrong board for the snow conditions. Think of the medical bills. Snowboards are a good investment ... for your health.


QFT


----------



## dudi_wroc

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I forgot to mention the OTHER Tom Sims pro I have (and just sold an hour ago) my Nitro Team which is for sale and my old Palmer that I’ll never get rid of...oops hahaha


My math is wrong or You dont have 4 board quiver for sure haha


----------



## snow & pow adventures

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Yo, I’m gonna say you’re turning has improved for sure! You’re hanging in the turns longer than you are in the videos on your dart. Nice.
> 
> So you’re saying I should get a Cafe Racer? Sounds like you’re saying I should get a Cafe Racer. _yells up from basement to wife_


Thanks! I can clearly see how electric longboarding in summer helped. I can work now on some "fun" stuff while carving. Can't wait!

You read my mind xD I think CR is easier to handle than Dart, awesome board, afaik also great in powder, but not that agile as Dart (due to lack of swallowtail).
As for specifics why...I'm not that good at explaining what I feel while riding. Yeahti87 is my spokesperson 

p.s. After Voelkl Pace, Korua is the best thing that happened to me in snb  It drives my motivation to improve and ride more.


----------



## dudi_wroc

snow & pow adventures said:


> Thanks! I can clearly see how electric longboarding in summer helped. I can work now on some "fun" stuff while carving. Can't wait!
> 
> You read my mind xD I think CR is easier to handle than Dart, awesome board, afaik also great in powder, but not that agile as Dart (due to lack of swallowtail).
> As for specifics why...I'm not that good at explaining what I feel while riding. Yeahti87 is my spokesperson [emoji38]
> 
> p.s. After Voelkl Pace, Korua is the best thing that happened to me in snb  It drives my motivation to improve and ride more.


Me too man, me too.
Koruas are very nimble, quite easy to manage. Not too aggressive, not too stiff. 

But I thing that mine Pencil was more like CR. Dart is more challenging, requires better balance during turn.

Still Pencil is favorite of mine, but too narrow.

But still have to try CR64, especially in POW [emoji119]


----------



## unsuspected

Yeahti87 said:


> Fuckin Polacks (in wife beaters) station in Krakow and Wroclaw so if you are in Warsaw you can come over to Krakow as we hit the mountains this weekend. You can take one of my boards.


Going back home to Sweden tomorrow unfortunately. Was only a quick visit to deal with some family issues.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Yeahti87 said:


> You can lean longer on the CR because of the torsionally sitff full tail. The camber profile between my CRs 59 and 64 (called full cambers) and @snow & pow adventures Dart 56 and @dudi_wroc Dart 64 and Otto 62 (directional cambers) doesn’t really differ in the nose. Pencil 64 didn’t neither. My CR 59 (you see in the vid) has half the camber height of my CR64 and dudi’s Dart64. @dudi_wroc Dart 64 has almost twice the camber height of his Otto 62. It’s a lottery. None of our Koruas is a full camber, there is a visible rocker section in the nose in each case. You can see differences in the tail upkick but that’s past the contact point. @Snowdaddy Can you check the Bullet Train? I’m pretty sure the contact length changes when weighted/unweighted as well.


It does change on the Bullet Train, but not as much as on the Pencil plus. There's also a difference in sidecut, which means that when weighted on edge the Pencil seems to lose more edge. If you give it a higher angle it will make the loss of edge smaller though. Also... this is on a floor where even a little uplift makes it noticeable... in snow it will be less noticeable I think.

The Pencil looks to have more of an S-shape with a lot more nose than the Bullet Train.

I think that any board with some sort of positive camber will have the function that it raises the contact points when it's weighted, if you think about it. It's just a matter of how much. I think it's just as important to look at what happens when you put it on edge and bend it into its sidecut.


----------



## dudi_wroc

Snowdaddy said:


> It does change on the Bullet Train, but not as much as on the Pencil plus. There's also a difference in sidecut, which means that when weighted on edge the Pencil seems to lose more edge. If you give it a higher angle it will make the loss of edge smaller though. Also... this is on a floor where even a little uplift makes it noticeable... in snow it will be less noticeable I think.
> 
> The Pencil looks to have more of an S-shape with a lot more nose than the Bullet Train.
> 
> I think that any board with some sort of positive camber will have the function that it raises the contact points when it's weighted, if you think about it. It's just a matter of how much. I think it's just as important to look at what happens when you put it on edge and bend it into its sidecut.


Yes every camber board will rise when you press it. But during turn that shouldn't be noticeable, becose more rocker section grips snow when you down board more.


----------



## Snowdaddy




----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Rain Dogs was so good, fuck!


----------



## Scalpelman

snow & pow adventures said:


> I tested yeathi87's Cafe Racer.
> That board is so easy and fun to ride I was surprised by it.On the edge all the time. No need to push hard, mellow ride gives so much fun Last season, I never had such an easy ride on Dart. Not sure if my skill improved over the summer thanks to riding on electric longboards or CR is just easier to carve, but from Yeahti is saying, these boards are identical except for swallowtail. It will be more clear as soon as I'll be able to ride Dart again.
> I weigh 71kg so I'm surprised (in a good way) that I can handle these longer boards, and I don't even feel that they are 5,6 cm longer than my usually size.
> 
> *Cafe Racer 159 shredding.*
> Quality isn't the best - night riding and first time with GoPro Max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nitro Pantera 163 for comparison*


Nice! I have a pantera too. Looks like the CR is a bit more effortless in carving to the pantera? I like the pantera but can get a bit too locked in during the carve. But man it rails. It also has a lot of pop. How does the CR compare? More damp?


----------



## dudi_wroc

I think Pantera is a bit different world.

On Koruas you have progressive sidecut on a front, but on a Pantera its on a back.
I didn't know that first about Pantera, a i was wondering why its soo catchy for me.
On every carve i felt it was weird grippy and not smooth, and after some tech talk with @Yeahti87 i was .... "Ok ok now I know why I couldn't adjust to it".
I have to give it a try on a more duck stance, because i was riding on a positive angles.

But i thing i like more progresive sidecut on a front or full radial.
CR, Dart or other Koruas arent more effortless, they are for sure more nimble.


----------



## Scalpelman

dudi_wroc said:


> CR, Dart or other Koruas arent more effortless, they are for sure more nimble.


Yes! On the videos it seemed a LOT more nimble.


----------



## Kevington

I've been wondering what bindings are people using on their Korua boards? I can see in their videos they are mostly on Union but thats probably a sponsorship thing. I just started riding Now Pilots (at the same time as I got a Korua Otto) after falling for the skate tech, mostly for the comfort but the lack of adjustability is frustrating. I like canting and a rotated highback so I can move my weight around more on top of the board without obstruction. I just feel a bit too locked in on the Nows. Any thoughts would be welcome


----------



## Yeahti87

Kevington said:


> I've been wondering what bindings are people using on their Korua boards? I can see in their videos they are mostly on Union but thats probably a sponsorship thing. I just started riding Now Pilots (at the same time as I got a Korua Otto) after falling for the skate tech, mostly for the comfort but the lack of adjustability is frustrating. I like canting and a rotated highback so I can move my weight around more on top of the board without obstruction. I just feel a bit too locked in on the Nows. Any thoughts would be welcome


You have Rome Katanas, right? 🙂 
I’m clocking days in my new Now Drives (with the X Base straps) and Burton X Base this season but whenever I swap to another board with my Katanas on it, they just remind me that I could ride my all collection with them and be happy (what I pretty much did last season).


----------



## Snowdaddy

I've been using my Genesis X on my Pencil plus.


----------



## Kevington

Yeah I still have the Katanas. I had planned to sell them after switching to Now but maybe I’ll give them another try. I haven’t used them on the Otto, could be perfect.
Now bindings are so frustrating, there’s no doubt the skate tech is a real engineering breakthrough in terms of putting energy to the edges but the lack of basic adjustments makes no sense. I always found the Katanas to be both responsive and comfortable, while allowing good lateral movement. I guess I need to apologise to them and take them out of the storage


----------



## unsuspected

For the Pencil Plus I got from @Snowdaddy I had Salomon Quantums on. Damm that was a light and good setup before I sold it.


----------



## Kevington

Yeahti87 said:


> You have Rome Katanas, right? 🙂
> I’m clocking days in my new Now Drives (with the X Base straps) and Burton X Base this season but whenever I swap to another board with my Katanas on it, they just remind me that I could ride my all collection with them and be happy (what I pretty much did last season).


So you don't notice a loss in power or response when you go from the Nows back to the Katana?


----------



## Yeahti87

Kevington said:


> So you don't notice a loss in power or response when you go from the Nows back to the Katana?


I need to test them more (5 days in the Drives so far). I can get the feel of a new board very quickly but I need more time on the new bindings to feel the response level differences when they’re all responsive bindings already (apart from the highback flex and lateral give). I’ll have to put the Katanas on the same/very similar boards and swap them run by run (e.g. we have 2 Slush Slashers 151 in the gang or even CR 59 vs Dart 56 would suffice). For sure the Katanas have a lot more lateral give and are more freestle-friendly and the Drives feel more locked-in laterally (with the Burton X-Base toe and ankle straps). The Drives are also very damp.

I don’t like the built-in forward lean in the Drives for riding freestyle as I prefer almost zero forward lean so the boot heel (not my heel in the boot) can lift a bit while doing an ollie. For popping between the carves the forward lean on the Drives is completely fine.

So far I’ve ridden the Drives on my Koruas CR 159 and 164, Amplid Pentaquark 158, Capita Slush Slasher 151 and Nitros Pantera 166W and Suprateam 162. All of them felt really responsive (I’m 9,5 US boot now) but I ride very edge-heavy and I prefer wide boards.

I’d also like to see a highback rotation (though the lack of canting and the winged highback that has a truly great shaping let me drive them +27/+12 in a narrow stance without feeling weird) and a zero forward lean setting (for freestyle).

The biggest complaint is no surprise for anyone reading this forum. I wonder how on earth they keep on producing probably the worst toe straps in the industry year by year on their high-end models (at least the worst from most top binding brands I’ve tried). I have these new ‚top-tier’ 3-D shaped ones or whatever they call it and I didn’t even ride them once exclusively due to the bulk. I don’t downsize on my reduced footprint boots to waste less overhang with a super thick toe strap that doesn’t even hold well (I’ve strapped the boot in them and if I can pull the toe cap down and up with my hands while it’s ‚locked in’, I have no doubt it will happen when riding). I’d like to try the budget line toe straps from Now. At least they are thinner for sure.

That being said the frankened Drives with the CR 64 felt awesome carving in slushy snow on Tuesday and killed the variable conditions with the Pentaquark on Tuesday and Friday.


----------



## Kevington

Thanks @Yeahti87 for your insight. Dude, you have a lot of fast boards!

Sounds like my concerns about the Nows are really to do with how freestyle I want to ride. I have an Otto57 and am about to order a TF57 too. I love the Korua shaping and sidecut but I still want to get air and tweak it! The Pilots felt amazing for carving around at high speeds and for sure absorbed a lot of vibration but I felt a bit restricted when getting air or buttering. I also think that Korua boards work best when you can move your weight back and forwards to pressure different parts of the edge/sidecut through a turn or when slashing. I could do this a little with the Pilots but I was fighting them, particularly the front highback when trying to shift my weight towards the tail. At 24 degrees its just in the way if it cant be rotated. I honestly considered sawing off part of the highback to get it out of the way. Or drilling new holes to mount the highback to the frame in a way that give it rotation.

I set up the Otto with the Katanas and bounced around the carpet at home. Could definitely move around a lot more. The question is: will I miss the power transfer and comfort of the Pilots?? Why J.F. Pelchat did you come along with your brilliant idea and confuse me? 

As far as the toe straps go, I gave up trying to find the right place on the boot for them to not slip and just use them over the top, old style. Feels great! Faster heelside response with less clicks, which makes sense if you think about the mechanics of lifting the front of you boot up with a straight strap vs an angled one going out from the mounting point out towards your toes .


----------



## unsuspected

Which year are those Slush Slashers @Yeahti87?


----------



## Yeahti87

unsuspected said:


> Which year are those Slush Slashers @Yeahti87?


2020:


----------



## Jkb818

Kevington said:


> Thanks @Yeahti87 for your insight. Dude, you have a lot of fast boards!
> 
> Sounds like my concerns about the Nows are really to do with how freestyle I want to ride. I have an Otto57 and am about to order a TF57 too. I love the Korua shaping and sidecut but I still want to get air and tweak it! The Pilots felt amazing for carving around at high speeds and for sure absorbed a lot of vibration but I felt a bit restricted when getting air or buttering. I also think that Korua boards work best when you can move your weight back and forwards to pressure different parts of the edge/sidecut through a turn or when slashing. I could do this a little with the Pilots but I was fighting them, particularly the front highback when trying to shift my weight towards the tail. At 24 degrees its just in the way if it cant be rotated. I honestly considered sawing off part of the highback to get it out of the way. Or drilling new holes to mount the highback to the frame in a way that give it rotation.
> 
> I set up the Otto with the Katanas and bounced around the carpet at home. Could definitely move around a lot more. The question is: will I miss the power transfer and comfort of the Pilots?? Why J.F. Pelchat did you come along with your brilliant idea and confuse me?
> 
> As far as the toe straps go, I gave up trying to find the right place on the boot for them to not slip and just use them over the top, old style. Feels great! Faster heelside response with less clicks, which makes sense if you think about the mechanics of lifting the front of you boot up with a straight strap vs an angled one going out from the mounting point out towards your toes .


How was the flex on the Otto? I’d like to get a board that I can mess around with a bit with some butters and jumps but wasn’t sure if that board may be too stiff.


Yeahti87 said:


> 2020:
> View attachment 155770


Dancehaul FTMFW!!!


----------



## JDA

I rode my Dart 156 exclusively on Now Pilots last season, picked up a set of Now Drives for next season as I felt the board could use a stiffer binding when riding groomers. For powder the Pilots would be fine and they were fine when I rode the Dart in spring slush.

Boot is a US9 and I ride the dart +27 +15


----------



## Yeahti87

Jkb818 said:


> How was the flex on the Otto? I’d like to get a board that I can mess around with a bit with some butters and jumps but wasn’t sure if that board may be too stiff.
> 
> Dancehaul FTMFW!!!


I’ve ridden @dudi_wroc Otto. It’s is a bit softer than other Koruas but the flex pattern is the same. The tail is noticeably stiffer than the nose. It carves, jumps, floats. You can still butter it. A very solid all mountain-freeridish ride. The Dancehaul has a more playful feel (softer, more twinnish flex, radial sidecut).


----------



## Kevington

Jkb818 said:


> How was the flex on the Otto? I’d like to get a board that I can mess around with a bit with some butters and jumps but wasn’t sure if that board may be too stiff.
> 
> Dancehaul FTMFW!!!


I agree with @Yeahti87 on the flex of the Otto. Riding the 57 back to back with the Pencil59 and the TF54 it felt somewhere in between in terms of flex. Within Koruas line, sure, its a 'freestyle board' but in the bigger picture its not really. I actually found the TF54 to be more fun for freestyle around the mountain: butters, sidehits, ollieing ropes etc. The softer overall flex but more reactive torsional flex on the TF was just more encouraging to me for that sort of thing. I'm 75kg and US9.5 boot, just so you have an idea of how these boards flex for me. The Otto was more stable and due to not being tapered it just goes straight until you tell it to turn, its a very polite board which makes it good for freestyle if you're looking for something that can really carve and ride pow too.


----------



## dudi_wroc

I Own 161 like @Yeahti87 said above.
I rode it just for a few hours, and i liked more tapered boards for carving from Korua line.
Still, i have to ride it more, and try to mess around on it. 

But for sure its more aggressive fs board. 
Good as a twin'ish carver without taper, for sure good for jumps, sidehits. 

161 its a beast .... Wide heavy stiff


----------



## snow & pow adventures

I use Flux XF on my Dart and it's a perfect match for powder. XF's have no absorption which doesn't really matter in powder, but they are most responsive bindings I know off.With them, Dart in powder is sometimes even too nimble and maneuverable. You can ride without being able to see (i.e. big powder clouds), because you can feel EVERYTHING with your feet, and quickly react to every bump on uneven ground.
On groomer they also give you a lot - comparing to Burton Missions, which I used on Dart in the past, the difference in the responsiveness is huge.

I also bought 2021 Katanas for this season, but only tested them on Nitro Dropout. I'll test them with Dart tomorrow. So far I like the toe strap. They hold like crazy when set up correctly to match the shape of your boots.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I use Flux XF on my Tracer because they are both pink.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Snowdaddy said:


> I use Flux XF on my Tracer because they are both pink.


I literally can’t think of a better reason to do anything ever.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Some Korua Cafe Racer 159 turns. Rare chance to see @Yeahti87 at the beginning


----------



## Snowdaddy

So I've had my first go at the Bullet Train. I put my Genesis X bindings on it and set them up at +27/+6. The conditions were far from ideal with just about no natural snow.

This is in no real way a review of the board, more my own first experience with it.. I rode it for about two hours until I switched to my new First Call 151.

It was my first day on snow this season so I felt rusty at first. To my surprise, the Bullet Train didn't feel the least bit catchy. It's no problem sliding this board around and you can make skidded turns and scarve it.

So how long did it take me to take my first tumble? Something like 20 meters or such. On next to no inclination at all. The board is stiff.. but most of all it's also very torsionally stiff. And wide. I set it on edge at a very low speed and I just couldn't get it to turn on edge so I just fell over.

Is it hysterically stiff? Absolutely not longitudinally, but you still need a fair amount of force to bend it. I'm no Wolken and doing short cross under carves was a chore. Here's the thing with this board as far as my experience is concerned: The only way it turns properly is to really get it on edge and at a proper board angle. When you do that It bends into its turning radius and the edge hold is great. Toe side carves wasn't a problem at all and it really was like riding a bullet train... I did have some problems with my heel side carves and I kept thinking I needed more positive angles for my back foot. I had a bit of a problem getting enough board tilt on my heel side carves. After a few runs the heel side carves went better but it was a bit narrow and I constantly had to wait for openings, since skiers were straightlining down the hill at uncontrollable speeds. Before I bought the board I watched the Good Ride's review of it, and it's like I suspected. In their video they do a lot of turns with too little board tilt and the board doesn't bend properly... when they put it on edge you can see how it really bends and the turning radius works much better.

This board is so fast. It didn't feel catchy but it still felt very secure in its edge hold. I never washed out on it but I took a few epic falls when I went into think snowbumps of man made snow that made the nose dig in.

Do I really need this board? I don't really know... At first I thought that I could just as well ride my Pencil plus instead and have just as much fun, if the conditions were better. However, if I had been on the Pencil plus today it would just have bounced me around and washed out on the icy patches. Is the Bullet Train a resort carver? Not for me. I would rather ride my Tracer on days like this. Am I going to ride the Bullet Train again? Hell yes...


----------



## Kevington

Cheap Tranny Finders and Ottos over at TSA again. £13 shipping for two boards to mainland Europe.









Korua Tranny Finder Snowboard 2020


SURF INSPIRED ALL MOUNTAIN CARVING MACHINE Aimed squarely at intermediate to advanced riders, the iconic Tranny Finder’s combination of surf-inspired




www.snowboard-asylum.com


----------



## unsuspected

Kevington said:


> Cheap Tranny Finders and Ottos over at TSA again. £13 shipping for two boards to mainland Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korua Tranny Finder Snowboard 2020
> 
> 
> SURF INSPIRED ALL MOUNTAIN CARVING MACHINE Aimed squarely at intermediate to advanced riders, the iconic Tranny Finder’s combination of surf-inspired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snowboard-asylum.com


Did you miss the whole Brexit thing? Wont be that cheap and shipping could take a long time.


----------



## Kevington

unsuspected said:


> Did you miss the whole Brexit thing? Wont be that cheap and shipping could take a long time.


As a Scot with a British passport, living in Denmark with a Swedish partner and son, I am acutely aware of the Brexit thing! 
I’m not going to let a bunch of wankers like Boris Johnson stop me buying more snowboards than I really need. 
There was no mention of it when I ordered both sizes of the Tranny Finder. Said it would be 3-5 days delivery, let’s see what happens. To be honest, the whole thing is such a mess it might just be business as usual for a while as they haven’t actually put any of the changes into effect yet. That’s what I’m hoping at least


----------



## Snowdaddy

Going to give the Bullet Train another go tomorrow if all goes well. I set it up with a narrow stance at +27/+12. I'm bringing the Tracer set up at +27/+9 to change to when I get tired or when it gets too crowded...


----------



## Snowdaddy

Kevington said:


> As a Scot with a British passport, living in Denmark with a Swedish partner and son, I am acutely aware of the Brexit thing!
> I’m not going to let a bunch of wankers like Boris Johnson stop me buying more snowboards than I really need.
> There was no mention of it when I ordered both sizes of the Tranny Finder. Said it would be 3-5 days delivery, let’s see what happens. To be honest, the whole thing is such a mess it might just be business as usual for a while as they haven’t actually put any of the changes into effect yet. That’s what I’m hoping at least


I think UK shops are going to lose sales. I've bought snowboards, bindings and boots from UK shops but now I'm just going to get them from shops within the EU. Mostly because it's convenient and I know it's not going to be any problems


----------



## Radialhead

Snowdaddy said:


> I think UK shops are going to lose sales. I've bought snowboards, bindings and boots from UK shops but now I'm just going to get them from shops within the EU. Mostly because it's convenient and I know it's not going to be any problems


That's going to work both ways too. I've heard of several EU motorcycle parts suppliers that will no longer accept orders from Brits due to the steps they have to go through re VAT collection. It's a total clusterfuck.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Snowdaddy those flux look awesome on the tracer...but boy oh boy do I wanna see them on the bullet train!


----------



## Ole

@Yeahti87 or anyone else: Have you ridden these three shapes / sizes: Pencil 64 VS Cafè Racer 59 VS Cafè racer 64? The first two are simular except profile and shape outside contact points? I also notice those are the only sizes in the Plus line for those models, makes me think it`s a winner shape / size. How do they differ in edgehold while carving? Is the CR 64 too extreme to be fun?


----------



## dudi_wroc

I have owned Pencil 64 - liked it a lot, but it was a bit narrow.
Now i have Dart 64. Dart is a bit softer on its swallowtail. 
Probably im gonna have CR 64 today  

It CR59 or Pencil 64 width is enough for you, i would stay with one of them.
They ride very similiar ona groomer. 

At our slopes riding Koruas sometimes is a bit tough becouse when snow is loose, you may beiing stoped when you want to carve thru it. 
That big nose can be like a bumper.


----------



## Yeahti87

Yes, I’ve ridden them all.
@dudi_wroc has owned a Pencil 164 and I still own both CR 59 and 64. The camber profiles are very much the same (there are bigger differences between the camber height between my both CRs than one of them compared to the Pencil).
I did not enjoy the Pencil 64 but it was on @dudi_wroc old Fluxes with the old plush straps that I utterly hate (I like some firm toeside support from the ankle straps and almost no forward lean in the highbacks).

The board itself is just like the CR 59, with a little more upkick in the tail and a different tail shape that adds to the length. The flex and geometry are the same.

I personally prefer my CR 64 vs 59. The reason is it has a much longer sidecut and less taper so it definitely feels less turny but I have a strong preference for long sidecuts and wider boards so take this into consideration. CR 59 driven from the front foot is as turny as let’s say K2 SP 156 (for me too turny). At my 85-89 kg and 9,5 US boots I rode it on very crowded slopes on Saturdays and there was no issue at all. It is also more poppy than the CR 64 (easier to decamber with the tighter sidecut and quicker edge to edge so it’s easier to pop between the carves). That being said I don’t feel like the CR 64 is a tank (and I actually have a boot underhang at ++) . It’s just that CR 59 is that turny if ridden hard from the front foot (tight sidecut in the nose plus 3 cm taper).

I haven’t tested the edge hold on icy snow on CR 59 vs 64 on the same day but I haven’t noticed much difference there. Both hold fine on ice but I’m spoilt with riding some really stiff full camber boards with a long effective edge. I love carving the CR 64 in good snow/slush. That’s my pick for this kind of riding. When it get’s really icy the likes like Amplid Pentaquark/UNW8 are my top choice.

What @dudi_wroc describes in the last paragraph of his post is the thing that when you have a windblow sandy/wet moguls next to some snowcrete and you are in a carve and want to continue the carve through that soft mogul. The not-so-stiff nose on the Korua might fold a bit and buck you off. That’s not an issue in the Korua, 95 % of the boards I’ve ridden behave like that. You need something super stiff in the nose to dig into it (at the right angle) without folding much and most people would call this kind of boards too stiff/deadplanks.


----------



## Ole

dudi_wroc said:


> I have owned Pencil 64 - liked it a lot, but it was a bit narrow.
> Now i have Dart 64. Dart is a bit softer on its swallowtail.
> Probably im gonna have CR 64 today
> 
> It CR59 or Pencil 64 width is enough for you, i would stay with one of them.
> They ride very similiar ona groomer.
> 
> At our slopes riding Koruas sometimes is a bit tough becouse when snow is loose, you may beiing stoped when you want to carve thru it.
> That big nose can be like a bumper.





Yeahti87 said:


> Yes, I’ve ridden them all.
> @dudi_wroc has owned a Pencil 164 and I still own both CR 59 and 64. The camber profiles are very much the same (there are bigger differences between the camber height between my both CRs than one of them compared to the Pencil).
> I did not enjoy the Pencil 64 but it was on @dudi_wroc old Fluxes with the old plush straps that I utterly hate (I like some firm toeside support from the ankle straps and almost no forward lean in the highbacks).
> 
> The board itself is just like the CR 59, with a little more upkick in the tail and a different tail shape that adds to the length. The flex and geometry are the same.
> 
> I personally prefer my CR 64 vs 59. The reason is it has a much longer sidecut and less taper so it definitely feels less turny but I have a strong preference for long sidecuts and wider boards so take this into consideration. CR 59 driven from the front foot is as turny as let’s say K2 SP 156 (for me too turny). At my 85-89 kg and 9,5 US boots I rode it on very crowded slopes on Saturdays and there was no issue at all. It is also more poppy than the CR 64 (easier to decamber with the tighter sidecut and quicker edge to edge so it’s easier to pop between the carves). That being said I don’t feel like the CR 64 is a tank (and I actually have a boot underhang at ++) . It’s just that CR 59 is that turny if ridden hard from the front foot (tight sidecut in the nose plus 3 cm taper).
> 
> I haven’t tested the edge hold on icy snow on CR 59 vs 64 on the same day but I haven’t noticed much difference there. Both hold fine on ice but I’m spoilt with riding some really stiff full camber boards with a long effective edge. I love carving the CR 64 in good snow/slush. That’s my pick for this kind of riding. When it get’s really icy the likes like Amplid Pentaquark/UNW8 are my top choice.
> 
> What @dudi_wroc describes in the last paragraph of his post is the thing that when you have a windblow sandy/wet moguls next to some snowcrete and you are in a carve and want to continue the carve through that soft mogul. The not-so-stiff nose on the Korua might fold a bit and buck you off. That’s not an issue in the Korua, 95 % of the boards I’ve ridden behave like that. You need something super stiff in the nose to dig into it (at the right angle) without folding much and most people would call this kind of boards too stiff/deadplanks.


Thanks a lot for your answers both of you! I`ve been leaning towards a CR 64 for some time, and your answers consolidated that. Now I just need an excuse to buy it . How is the glide on Korua bases? My top reference bases are Yes and Jones.


----------



## Yeahti87

The glide is fine. Like any sintered base without a structure, some more than average base bevel or 3D shaping. All these sintered 2000-9000 bases feel very much the same to me.

I’ve ridden most of the ‚mainstream’ brands and I don’t notice much difference honestly if it’s sintered. 4 different Yes boards I’ve tried are not exceptional in that matter either. The new Flagship feels faster (the base is like Yes but it has 3D shaping so less friction). The fastest bases out of the wrapper are Capitas imo. They have a distinct structure and the base bevel at 1,5 also helps there (but doesn’t help on ice). Salomon Assassin Pro is also faster than an average sintered board. Again, there is a base bevel and a structure as well.

As I keep the CR 64, I will give it a base structure. This makes any board glide noticeably better in my opinion. Especially on wet snow.


----------



## Ole

Yeahti87 said:


> The glide is fine. Like any sintered base without a structure, some more than average base bevel or 3D shaping. All these sintered 2000-9000 bases feel very much the same to me.
> 
> I’ve ridden most of the ‚mainstream’ brands and I don’t notice much difference honestly if it’s sintered. 4 different Yes boards I’ve tried are not exceptional in that matter either. The new Flagship feels faster (the base is like Yes but it has 3D shaping so less friction). The fastest bases out of the wrapper are Capitas imo. They have a distinct structure and the base bevel at 1,5 also helps there (but doesn’t help on ice). Salomon Assassin Pro is also faster than an average sintered board. Again, there is a base bevel and a structure as well.
> 
> As I keep the CR 64, I will give it a base structure. This makes any board glide noticeably better in my opinion. Especially on wet snow.


I was asking because I`ve noticed quite a difference between Yes PYL and Jones Hovercraft vs Nidecker Tracer (sintered 2000 base i think). I think I`ll give it a base structure as well. Thanks again!


----------



## Yeahti87

Ole said:


> I was asking because I`ve noticed quite a difference between Yes PYL and Jones Hovercraft vs Nidecker Tracer (sintered 2000 base i think). I think I`ll give it a base structure as well. Thanks again!


My bud owns a Tracer and I haven’t noticed any issue with the glide to be honest. I’ll give it another go once they reopen the slopes. The structure will boost it for sure anyway.


----------



## Ole

Yeahti87 said:


> My bud owns a Tracer and I haven’t noticed any issue with the glide to be honest. I’ll give it another go once they reopen the slopes. The structure will boost it for sure anyway.


It might be dependent on snowconditions, but I've had the experience on different occations. And looking at the base I think I see fewer or narrower / more closed pores om the tracer..


----------



## Snowdaddy

So I went to the small resort bringing the Bullet Train and the Tracer... and I immediately knew I'd made a mistake. Crowded and icy... with sides of the piste with loose snow. I had to slide around children on the Bullet Train and there was something like a quarter of the total length of the miniature piste that was carve worthy. I quickly switched to the Tracer. It was nearly as bad as on the Bullet Train. 

The Bullet Train is a one trick pony board. Boy does it let you ride fast, but for me that's the only way to ride it. Big turns when you have lots of space. It's not a crowded resort board. Even at my weight of 100kg it demands a proper board tilt to make it turn nicely. And even at a proper board til with the edges painting a line it's like riding an Imperial Super Star Destroyer at hyper speeds. But that's just me and I'm not an expert rider.

I look forward to riding this board on some proper snow with some wider piste. On most boards my preferred carving/riding style is wider turns across the piste, taking plenty of space. I think that for a lot of people, including me, the speed limit on the Bullet Train is going to be how crazy you are. And I'm not talking about straight lining it or skidding turns at mach 1. Put on edge it's crazy fast.

I judge myself a fairly fearless rider (relatively considering my skill) but there's no way I'm going to ride over this board's limit. Honestly the board is beyond my riding level. Realistically I should have put my money into a Stranda Cheater... but hey... a Korua... When you get those runs on a Korua that actually work it's like nothing else matters.



Yeahti87 said:


> The not-so-stiff nose on the Korua might fold a bit and buck you off. That’s not an issue in the Korua, 95 % of the boards I’ve ridden behave like that. You need something super stiff in the nose to dig into it (at the right angle) without folding much and most people would call this kind of boards too stiff/deadplanks.


On the Pencil plus I haven't had much issues with the nose folding even if I've managed to dig the board in when putting too much pressure on the front foot going into carves. On the Bullet Train it's not folding. And not digging in. It's a scalpel just like the marketing hype says. I went over the nose at ludicrous speed a couple of times, but only because the board slowed down from suddenly pushing through snow. Not from the nose folding. Riding at a narrow stance with a lot of forward angles made me more prone to go over the nose from skier bumps. I had to consciously put weight on my back foot to keep myself stable after a quarter of the turn. Not because of the board, but because I went too fast and I wasn't fast enough to parry the bumps.


----------



## Yeahti87

Snowdaddy said:


> On the Pencil plus I haven't had much issues with the nose folding even if I've managed to dig the board in when putting too much pressure on the front foot going into carves. On the Bullet Train it's not folding. And not digging in. It's a scalpel just like the marketing hype says. I went over the nose at ludicrous speed a couple of times, but only because the board slowed down from suddenly pushing through snow. Not from the nose folding. Riding at a narrow stance with a lot of forward angles made me more prone to go over the nose from skier bumps. I had to consciously put weight on my back foot to keep myself stable after a quarter of the turn. Not because of the board, but because I went too fast and I wasn't fast enough to parry the bumps.


I was referring to that particular scenario with soft but quite big sandy/wet moguls. It’s not ‚folding’ like when you overpower a softer flex in the nose while pushing too hard in a turn (e.g. Slush Slasher).

You have spotted the difference between your Bullet Train and the Pencil plus. That’s what I was referring to there.

I wouldn’t change the flex in the CR. I would call it a ‚powerful snowsurf carver’. And it’s damn good as such a board.


----------



## Ole

Ole said:


> It might be dependent on snowconditions, but I've had the experience on different occations. And looking at the base I think I see fewer or narrower / more closed pores om the tracer..


I have to modify my own statement about glide.. Rode the Tracer yesterday and compared it to the Optimistic and it wasnt that much noticable (in -10 this time)


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Ole said:


> @Yeahti87 or anyone else: Have you ridden these three shapes / sizes: Pencil 64 VS Cafè Racer 59 VS Cafè racer 64? The first two are simular except profile and shape outside contact points? I also notice those are the only sizes in the Plus line for those models, makes me think it`s a winner shape / size. How do they differ in edgehold while carving? Is the CR 64 too extreme to be fun?


Check my video above. CR is very easy to carve, holds nicely, easier to carve than Dart for example.
You can't go wrong with CR.

edit: damn, I didn't see replies already posted.


----------



## ridethecliche

Any recent ride reports on the stealth? Looks like it might not be as one-trick pony -esque as some of the others. I.e. it might be fun to rip on wide open groomers but won't suck if it's on the busier side and you can't open it up the entire time.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Seems like this is the thread to ask in. I'm considering grabbing an Otto to replace a Jibsaw and Endeavor Ranger. I'm doing a lot more just carving around but with the odd park lap mostly through the jumps thrown in. I'm at an icy Eastern mini hill 90% of the time but want something that will lay a trench but can do more than just that. The other board in the quiver is a 151 Superpig for pow day/trees. Dropping weight right now so I'll likely be around 170-180lbs by the time we can ride again here. Would the 157 be the way to go?


----------



## GDimac

Owned the 56 Stealth previously. Out of all the Koruas I've owned/ridden, that one felt the most plank-ish to me, personally. Def feels like it the most in icy/super hard conditions. Mainly just enjoyed it on perfect/soft groomers. I'd definitely pick the Pencil, Cafe or TFinder+ over it, personally.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I’d be concerned about a Korua making mini hill feel even smaller. Maybe a party board with a good side cut is what you’re looking for.


----------



## Sudden_Death

That is my concern. I have the Superpig which is basically a beefed up party board already. I was searching something with a bit more tail and a little more switch friendly but still a good carving deck and able to take on the Massifs and Tremblants when I can make it there. Something that would sit between my old Jibsaw and the Superpig.


----------



## Yeahti87

@dudi_wroc owns the Otto and Endeavor Pioneer (very similar to the Ranger I believe) and another friend a Superpig, I had a Jibsaw. The Otto is a good step up in the stiffness from the Endeavor and Rossi. Especially in the tail. The Otto has a quite similar flex to the Superpig.

The Superpig has a noticeably tighter sidecut than the Otto. If you want a similar flex patter, more tail and something twinnish, you can definitely consider the Otto.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Much appreciated! Sadly with our hills being shut down I've only had about 2 runs on pure ice on the pig so I honestly can't say how it rides for me as far as the flex goes. I will keep the Otto in mind if it turns out that I enjoy it and don't feel a need to go with something softer to compliment it.


----------



## Schoobang

Sudden_Death said:


> Seems like this is the thread to ask in. I'm considering grabbing an Otto to replace a Jibsaw and Endeavor Ranger. I'm doing a lot more just carving around but with the odd park lap mostly through the jumps thrown in. I'm at an icy Eastern mini hill 90% of the time but want something that will lay a trench but can do more than just that. The other board in the quiver is a 151 Superpig for pow day/trees. Dropping weight right now so I'll likely be around 170-180lbs by the time we can ride again here. Would the 157 be the way to go?


I got my Otto 157 delivered today. Gonna wax it now and hopefully ride it on a smaller local hill tomorrow. I will update with first impressions.

I am 80kg/190cm so I could very well go with 161cm Otto but I wanted something more playful. It will complement my Jones flagship 164 and yes optimistic 154.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Schoobang said:


> I got my Otto 157 delivered today. Gonna wax it now and hopefully ride it on a smaller local hill tomorrow. I will update with first impressions.
> 
> I am 80kg/190cm so I could very well go with 161cm Otto but I wanted something more playful. It will complement my Jones flagship 164 and yes optimistic 154.


Looking forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## Schoobang

Sudden_Death said:


> Looking forward to hearing your impressions.


it looks good and it feels good build wise. Flex seems to be in the same range as my optimistic. The base felt fine to wax but maybe not as premium feel as the jones base. Could just be my imagination since its a cheaper board though... Looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Schoobang

I loved riding my new korua Otto 157 today. Not sure if it’s because it is a great board, or because the conditions today were almost perfect (Bluebird and 20cm fresh). Most likely a combination. I think the board is just what I was looking for - the perfect do-it-all board for resort riding. Nice pop, easy to initiate turn and carve. The sidecut felt really good. A bit of chatter in the nose at high speed but not too bad. Not sure about grip on hard pack and ice because I didn’t see any today 

Compared to my flagship 164 the Otto is soo much more fun for the kind of riding I did today - mellow carving and side hits. For backcountry and for keeping up with skiers I choose the flag.

The Otto will probably make me ride my yes optimistic less. The optimistic is also a great board though, and it is my preferred board when riding tight tree lines and in deeper resort pow. Otto felt more stable at speed on groomers. Probably because the optimistic has a stupidly (but fun) short side cut radius. The optimistic really sucks for riding switch (matches my skills level). Hopefully the Otto can help me improve in that area.


----------



## Yeahti87

Schoobang said:


> The optimistic really sucks for riding switch (matches my skills level). Hopefully the Otto can help me improve in that area.


The Optimistic is actually a twin on this weird tight sidecut and initiates a turn quickly what imo helps to ride switch. Just don’t look down on that little nubby tail hah


----------



## Schoobang

Yeahti87 said:


> The Optimistic is actually a twin on this weird tight sidecut and initiates a turn quickly what imo helps to ride switch. Just don’t look down on that little nubby tail hah


yeah, it does feel a bit better when not looking down. But I still want to blame my lack of skill on my gear ;-)


----------



## MCrides

Question about the Dart, for anyone who's ridden one: the 160 length has a waist width of 278mm, which is obviously a pretty wide board. But because it has a pretty aggressive taper, it looks like the width at the tail almost the same as my Rossi Templar, even though that board only has a 261mm WW. So my question is, if I have trouble with rear toe drag on my Rossi, will I have the same trouble on the Dart even though it's "wider," since my rear foot would be back near the tail?


----------



## Yeahti87

MCrides said:


> Question about the Dart, for anyone who's ridden one: the 160 length has a waist width of 278mm, which is obviously a pretty wide board. But because it has a pretty aggressive taper, it looks like the width at the tail almost the same as my Rossi Templar, even though that board only has a 261mm WW. So my question is, if I have trouble with rear toe drag on my Rossi, will I have the same trouble on the Dart even though it's "wider," since my rear foot would be back near the tail?


The Dart 160 has the same geometry as my CR 64 and that translates to around 28,2 cm at the back foot. Your Rossi is around 27,3 cm there.


----------



## garikgarik

MCrides said:


> Question about the Dart, for anyone who's ridden one: the 160 length has a waist width of 278mm, which is obviously a pretty wide board. But because it has a pretty aggressive taper, it looks like the width at the tail almost the same as my Rossi Templar, even though that board only has a 261mm WW. So my question is, if I have trouble with rear toe drag on my Rossi, will I have the same trouble on the Dart even though it's "wider," since my rear foot would be back near the tail?











size 10,5 malamutes


----------



## MCrides

Yeahti87 said:


> The Dart 160 has the same geometry as my CR 64 and that translates to around 28,2 cm at the back foot. Your Rossi is around 27,3 cm there.


I was looking at the tail width, which is 303mm on both according to Evo.


----------



## MCrides

garikgarik said:


> size 10,5 malamutes


Hard to tell from that angle, but it looks like it wouldn't be particularly wide for an 11.5.


----------



## garikgarik

MCrides said:


> Hard to tell from that angle, but it looks like it wouldn't be particularly wide for an 11.5.


It definitely would not


----------



## garikgarik

Although Dart is an extremely comfortable and stable snowboard


----------



## MCrides

garikgarik said:


> It definitely would not


Dang. I was pretty pumped about it but that kinda ruins it as a possible carving board for me.


----------



## Yeahti87

MCrides said:


> Dang. I was pretty pumped about it but that kinda ruins it as a possible carving board for me.


Try Adidas/Burton (~~ 2 cm shell), go backfoot posi like 9-15 and you’re fine.


----------



## MCrides

Yeahti87 said:


> Try Adidas/Burton (~~ 2 cm shell), go backfoot posi like 9-15 and you’re fine.


Or find a board that's wide enough to ride my preferred angles


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Picked up a barely used Cafe Racer 164. I've been mostly ripping and having a blast on my United Shapes Orbit this season, but I was intrigued enough by this board to pull the trigger.

I had been on the lookout for a Stealth 163 (or wishing for a Tranny Finder ~160), but this popped up and I went for it. Pricier than I'd typically pay for a used board ($350 USD) but it has DPS Phantom treatment (~$150 locally), was used one day, and these things rarely pop up in the States.

I've been curious about Koruas in for a while. I demoed a buddy's Tranny Finder 157 last season and had a blast, but I was also riding knee-deep Utah pow all day. I know I don't hate them and they float well, but didn't get a feel for how they act on edge or how damp they are. Interested to finally put one of these through its paces across various conditions.

It's low tide in the Sierras, so I'll probably need to wait a storm cycle before jumping out on it.


----------



## dwdesign

@kimchijajonshim 
Nice! I'm just a few miles from him and would have picked that up if it were a 159.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

dwdesign said:


> @kimchijajonshim
> Nice! I'm just a few miles from him and would have picked that up if it were a 159.


Where do you have a pass? Always looking for local riding buddies. Anyone in the Bay Area confident enough to consider riding a Korua's someone worth knowing.

If you're on Snowboard Trader on Facebook, someone's selling a 156 in San Francisco.


----------



## dwdesign

I'm on Epic Tahoe Local. Kirkwood for first day pow, Heavenly for next day pow and groomers. Would be happy to ride with you anytime.

Though I feel that I can leave pencil thin carves when conditions are optimal, my old-man injury-riddled knees limits me on some days. I was interested in the Cafe Racer to personally experience the differences of board shapes for turning with a purportedly comfortably damp board. The softest and most normal board I own is a Rome Blur (amazing), but my other boards are all big (-ish) taper (16mm, 21mm, 25mm) -- which I like best for the type of turning/riding I like to do.

Edit: I'm not on Facebook anymore, but I remember that I requested access a couple years back and was never accepted to the Snowboard Trader Group. Wish that 156 would get posted on CL.



kimchijajonshim said:


> Where do you have a pass? Always looking for local riding buddies. Anyone in the Bay Area confident enough to consider riding a Korua's someone worth knowing.
> 
> If you're on Snowboard Trader on Facebook, someone's selling a 156 in San Francisco.


----------



## The_Stigs

dwdesign said:


> @kimchijajonshim
> Nice! I'm just a few miles from him and would have picked that up if it were a 159.


There is a Pencil 159 in Tahoe.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

Took out the Bullet Train today. Rode it with my Genesis X again at 27/12 angles.

Carrying it to the lift in the morning I was thinking if I really wanted to ride it and if I should just get rid of it. It was sunny and a couple of -C degrees. It has been warm the last days so the pistes were frozen solid in the morning.

Basically no people and nearly cemented corduroy. At least super hard. Not ice, but the kind you don't really want to take a fall on.

The Bullet Train is just a crazy board. Every lap I kept telling myself I was going to take it slow and just cruise down, to not die. But you just can't help yourself going fast on this board. The edge hold is great as long as you don't hold back. You need to set your edge properly and get that board angle up.

To me, the Bullet Train is a super aggressive board. Sure... you can do cross under carves at medium speeds and you can do short turns. But it really comes alive when you just let it arc over the piste like a .... BULLET TRAIN "impersonates the good ride". I had a pretty bad scare when I went through a toe side carve and suddenly the ground just wasn't there because I was going so fast and the angle of the slope increased. I thought I was going to have spinal compression damage when I landed and kept going through the turn.

I rode it for 1.5 hour and then I was just completely beat. Is this really the board for me? I still don't know, but only because I have children and responsibilities... Maybe I should have bought the Trenchdigger instead, but there's no way I'm giving up on the Bullet Train after a day like this. Later during the day I kept finding nice runs that I just wanted to ride on the Bullet Train, but my legs were just too tired to go get it.


----------



## ridethecliche

I just bought the stealth in the classifieds. Really excited to give it a go when I get it.

Out of curiosity, has anyone ridden the stealth and the niche ember/pyre? I'm curious if there's going to be too much overlap between the two. Debating selling the niche while it's still new...


----------



## Yeahti87

ridethecliche said:


> I just bought the stealth in the classifieds. Really excited to give it a go when I get it.
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone ridden the stealth and the niche ember/pyre? I'm curious if there's going to be too much overlap between the two. Debating selling the niche while it's still new...


The Stealth shouldn’t ride that much different than its counterparts like Pencil or CR I’ve been on.

I had only a couple of runs the Pyre 155 2019 (that ultralight one, not sure if the newer ones are the same), not enough to write a review yet but enough to say they differ enough. Korua’s sidecut and taper creates a very unique experience for carving. The only board that could possibly kick out my CR 64 from the snowsurf carver spot in the quiver is the Bullet Train. Every quiver needs a Korua.


----------



## ridethecliche

Yeahti87 said:


> The Stealth shouldn’t ride that much different than its counterparts like Pencil or CR I’ve been on.
> 
> I had only a couple of runs the Pyre 155 2019 (that ultralight one, not sure if the newer ones are the same), not enough to write a review yet but enough to say they differ enough. Korua’s sidecut and taper creates a very unique experience for carving. The only board that could possibly kick out my CR 64 from the snowsurf carver spot in the quiver is the Bullet Train. Every quiver needs a Korua.


I honestly might lean towards keeping it. I would probably break even on the ember even if I sold it after using it. 

At a length of 150, the niche would be the shortest board in my quiver. Could be a lot of fun for the trees on a deep day where the yup might not be as up to the task. I'm probably not going to take the Korua into the trees much if I can avoid it just for longevity.


----------



## Yeahti87

I’m pretty sure it’s the Yup vs Ember, not any of these versus the Korua for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## ridethecliche

Yeahti87 said:


> I’m pretty sure it’s the Yup vs Ember, not any of these versus the Korua for the reasons you mentioned.


Interesting. I was guessing that the ember would be better in deeper snow than the yup which could make it better for the trees on those days. The yup is usually my daily driver, but I've been riding the guch more lately because of the conditions at my local hill. The yup isn't really volume shifted at all and feels super nimble to me.

Your comment makes me want to try the ember even more lol.


----------



## Yeahti87

ridethecliche said:


> Interesting. I was guessing that the ember would be better in deeper snow than the yup which could make it better for the trees on those days. The yup is usually my daily driver, but I've been riding the guch more lately because of the conditions at my local hill. The yup isn't really volume shifted at all and feels super nimble to me.
> 
> Your comment makes me want to try the ember even more lol.


I haven’t been on the Yup, hard to get them here in EU, but it does look like a nimble board. As you say, not really a volume shifted board unlike the Ember but you already sized down on the Niche so it shouldn’t feel ‚that much’ volume shifted.


----------



## WigMar

ridethecliche said:


> I honestly might lean towards keeping it. I would probably break even on the ember even if I sold it after using it.


I'd keep it for a few rides at least. Just try not to core shot it right away! I really like the feel of volume shifted boards. You might fall in love with it in the trees.


----------



## Scalpelman

Never get rid of a perfectly good snowboard. There’s always room for one more!


----------



## ridethecliche

Scalpelman said:


> Never get rid of a perfectly good snowboard. There’s always room for one more!


I sold one of mine after putting a day on it. Bought it used and tried it out and it was just way too soft for me. While it was fun to be able to butter around, the softness + torsional flex just wasn't for me.

Def will not be the case with the korua!


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Took the Cafe Racer 164 out for a spin yesterday afternoon. First time on a Korua other than one Utah pow day on a Tranny Finder 157 (didn't hit base that day, so didn't get a feel for carving performance).

Overall positive impression, but not quite sure where it sits in the quiver or if it's a long term keeper. Need more time on it. For context my quiver is made up entirely of different flavors of directional freeride / pow boards: United Shapes Orbit 157 (current daily driver), United Shapes Cadet 162, Dupraz D1 6+, Moss Swallow 162, and Weston Backwoods Split 162.

Per marketing copy, I ran the Korua double positive with a relatively narrow strance (I think 21.5" +24 / +9... usually run 22-23, +15 to +21 / -3).

Took me a full run (~1300 vert) to figure out the turn initiation point. I expected it to be further up on the nose, but it initiates closer to the front binding than I anticipated. Reminded me of the pointy nosed Mosses in that respect, I had a similar experience the first time I rode one of those.

Definitely needs speed to come alive. Board seemed to come to life around 30 mph (~50 kmph). Reminded me of short fat boards I've ridden in that respect (although upper end speed limit is definitely higher). Unfortunately the new snow was a bit sticky and I was dealing with Saturday crowds, so I didn't get enough time at speed to let it run.

I was dealing with Saturday crowds, so didn't get to lay out and arc turns as long as I wanted. I was surprised how well it handled on smaller and medium radius turns. Not a nimble board, but more nimble than I expected given the waist width (278 mm). The fat waist wasn't as bad in firm conditions as I feared, but I can feel the width, especially at slower speeds... couple times I found myself wishing for the "narrow" 269 mm Korua build. Perhaps it'll grow on me once I have some more space and speed to really lay out on it.

Was a bit surprised by the feel in turn initiation. My Moss decks feel very flowy, like they want to transition into the next turn. A charger like my United Shapes Orbit PROPELS me into my next turn. The CR felt very... "neutral" is the best word I can think of. Waited for me to tell it what to do and then didn't resist when I gave the input. Interesting feeling that I've never experienced on a snowboard before. Felt like cruising on the comfort suspension on a luxury sedan as opposed to the ripping corners on the Orbit's stiff suspension sports car build.

More back-foot dominated turning than I expected. Front foot sets the direction, but back foot seemed to be the primary engine of edge hold and turning. I expected something more like my US Cadet, which is more rear-foot dominant than most boards, but overall pretty traditional feeling.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

dwdesign said:


> I'm on Epic Tahoe Local. Kirkwood for first day pow, Heavenly for next day pow and groomers. Would be happy to ride with you anytime.
> 
> Though I feel that I can leave pencil thin carves when conditions are optimal, my old-man injury-riddled knees limits me on some days. I was interested in the Cafe Racer to personally experience the differences of board shapes for turning with a purportedly comfortably damp board. The softest and most normal board I own is a Rome Blur (amazing), but my other boards are all big (-ish) taper (16mm, 21mm, 25mm) -- which I like best for the type of turning/riding I like to do.
> 
> Edit: I'm not on Facebook anymore, but I remember that I requested access a couple years back and was never accepted to the Snowboard Trader Group. Wish that 156 would get posted on CL.


I owned a Blur 162, that this is DOPE. Edges incredibly well for how relatively soft it is, I could press the crap out of that thing. If they made a 164 (or a 162W) with 5-10 mm of taper and a set of pow inserts, that'd be basically my ideal daily driver.


----------



## dwdesign

kimchijajonshim said:


> I owned a Blur 162, that this is DOPE. Edges incredibly well for how relatively soft it is, I could press the crap out of that thing. If they made a 164 (or a 162W) with 5-10 mm of taper and a set of pow inserts, that'd be basically my ideal daily driver.


Yeah, I also feel that an 8-10mm taper Blur would be my ideal everyday. I just love its flex and feel.

Thanks for posting your thoughts on the Cafe Racer (turn initiation point, binding angles, back foot bias, etc.). I've never ridden anything with the camber ending so close to the front binding inserts or FF stance for more than a few runs (my everyday is +21/-3), so your impressions are super helpful.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Tranny Finder review about to drop on Angry


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

And now I need to sell all my shit and get a Tranny Finder


----------



## Scalpelman

Well I thought a cafe racer was my next board. Now it may be the tranny finder.


----------



## ridethecliche

Stealth and TF have very similar specs AFAIK


----------



## drblast

dwdesign said:


> Yeah, I also feel that an 8-10mm taper Blur would be my ideal everyday. I just love its flex and feel.
> 
> Thanks for posting your thoughts on the Cafe Racer (turn initiation point, binding angles, back foot bias, etc.). I've never ridden anything with the camber ending so close to the front binding inserts or FF stance for more than a few runs (my everyday is +21/-3), so your impressions are super helpful.


Have you guys ridden the Blur with extreme double positive angles? Feels great.

Makes me consider that playing around with stance angles and widths is almost as good as buying a new board, and I kinda wonder how board reviews would look if we all tried duck and posi stances both.


----------



## dwdesign

drblast said:


> Have you guys ridden the Blur with extreme double positive angles? Feels great.
> 
> Makes me consider that playing around with stance angles and widths is almost as good as buying a new board, and I kinda wonder how board reviews would look if we all tried duck and posi stances both.


Only tried ++ on the Blur for like 4 runs. With ++, I found heel-side carves were effortless, but I struggled a little bit making toe side turns of the same quality as my normal angles (+21/-3). I know I would have figured out body alignment and pressure with more runs, but this was a powder day, so I swapped boards by 11am.

Like hearing the buzz on Korua Shapes and any tips appreciated about riding them optimally. Hope to get on one soon.


----------



## JDA

Me and my mate both bought Darts last year with the intention of taking them to Japan, well obviously that didn't happen 

Mine is a 156 and his is the 160. I rode mine on three different trips to Perisher, two of them the snow was very firm and I didn't enjoy the board. The last trip was spring slush and I had the best time on it. 
With the firm snow it felt like a lot of effort to get the board on edge and it didn't feel all that locked in, double positive angles improved things a lot but it still wasn't all that enjoyable to ride.
With the soft slush the board came alive, it was then I decided it was a keeper, I can only imagine how good it would be in powder.


----------



## dudi_wroc

@JDA it rides great pow.

Only conditions that sucks for Koruas is hard bumpy icy groomer.
Slush, pow, firm groomer .... I love it.
At my quiver i own now Otto 161, Dart 164, and CR 164.
Otto need more runs, CR i haven't ride yet.


I will add a video from mine last trips.
Our minor shred options pushed us for some hiking with splits or snowshoes.

I didn't wanted to post it. Quality suck and i had to short stick.
I have to buy max or insta360, becouse i have enough of struggling with my old camera.

Still hope you will enjoy it.
If not let me know i will delete it.


----------



## Scalpelman

ridethecliche said:


> Stealth and TF have very similar specs AFAIK


Pretty sure the stealth is garbage. I’ll take it off your hands for $250


----------



## ridethecliche

Scalpelman said:


> Pretty sure the stealth is garbage. I’ll take it off your hands for $250


Shit you're right dude. Meet me by the 7-11 down the street after work today I can unload this plank.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Listen - I'll meet you at the 7/11 give you $250, a buffalo chicken taquito and a slurpee you can pick the taquito!


----------



## dudi_wroc

Angry .... Ehhh he remeoved mine comments twice today. What a jerk.

I would understand that if my comment was agressive, offensive or out of topic.

There is only one true .... True said by Angry.


----------



## ridethecliche

Just double checked the measurements. 156 stealth and 157 TF measure basically the same except the TF is better for switch.


MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Listen - I'll meet you at the 7/11 give you $250, a buffalo chicken taquito and a slurpee you can pick the taquito!


You offered the other guy some goats. Why short change me like that?!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Hahahaha


----------



## Ole

@Yeahti87 Which bindings do you prefer on your CR 64?


----------



## Yeahti87

Ole said:


> @Yeahti87 Which bindings do you prefer on your CR 64?


I ride it with Rome Katanas, Burton X-Base and franken Now Drives. I had Falcors and they were also a good fit.


----------



## dudi_wroc

I've been for the first time on CR 64 last saturday. 
Approved.
Now I have to compare it with Dart 64 one by one. And then decide wich will stay in a quiver.
I see a place for both, but there is so much similarities .... We will see.


----------



## Scalpelman

dudi_wroc said:


> I've been for the first time on CR 64 last saturday.
> Approved.
> Now I have to compare it with Dart 64 one by one. And then decide wich will stay in a quiver.
> I see a place for both, but there is so much similarities .... We will see.


Nice pic. Who is your photographer?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Scalpelman said:


> Nice pic. Who is your photographer?


Selfie stick


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

That is a seriously great looking turn my dude


----------



## edi414

So settled in with my 2 Amplid boards now and super happy but after my Korua test last season I also have them on the radar still...

Whilst I felt the Pencil was a touch faster edge to edge on piste, the Dart was just so much fun in powder with super fast turns etc. Both of them probably more similar to my Surfari though and not sure whether either of them would be different enough to justify the purchase.

That said, the CR seems to be a bit more of an easy going carver than the UNW8 and which I could ride in softer snow etc. so eyeballing this currently...

Seems quite a few people here have gone through some thorough testing of different lengths etc. Debating whether the 159 or the 164 would be the better choice at 187cm, 10.5US (28.5 Mondo) and 77kg. Any thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I suspect Koruas are more for connected C carves and Amplids are more S carvers. This is just based on the spec sheets.


----------



## dudi_wroc

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> That is a seriously great looking turn my dude


Thanks man.

Edi .... 
Yeahti87 should say more. Own amplids and Korua.

I had Pencil 164 and if width of it was fine for You, CR 159 is the same profile.
Now i own CR64, and is not nimble under.my 29 mondo boots as Pencil. But at least i can lay proper carve on it.
Pencil was more a "Daily" for me than CR or Dart, becouse of the width also, the require more perfect conditions.


----------



## edi414

dudi_wroc said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> Edi ....
> Yeahti87 should say more. Own amplids and Korua.
> 
> I had Pencil 164 and if width of it was fine for You, CR 159 is the same profile.
> Now i own CR64, and is not nimble under.my 29 mondo boots as Pencil. But at least i can lay proper carve on it.
> Pencil was more a "Daily" for me than CR or Dart, becouse of the width also, the require more perfect conditions.


Cheers mate! Yeah also keen to hear what Yeahti87 has got to say !

In terms of width I guess that’s also one of my key points. Would be nice to have a board I can properly lean into. So you only take your 64 CR out when conditions are good? Or would you also spend a day on the slopes and throw different conditions at it if need be? I guess the 59 (as was the 64 pencil) would probably be a touch too narrow for proper Euro carves (skills yet to be mastered at my end...haha).


----------



## dudi_wroc

edi414 said:


> Cheers mate! Yeah also keen to hear what Yeahti87 has got to say !
> 
> In terms of width I guess that’s also one of my key points. Would be nice to have a board I can properly lean into. So you only take your 64 CR out when conditions are good? Or would you also spend a day on the slopes and throw different conditions at it if need be? I guess the 59 (as was the 64 pencil) would probably be a touch too narrow for proper Euro carves (skills yet to be mastered at my end...haha).


I felt on Pencil more like on allmnt board. I still love that shape, and regrets there is no wider one. I would sold then Dart and CR. 

Probably mine foot print is very similar to yours, becouse mine Adidas have quite compact shell. 
And my mind now dont block my body to lay down more. Now limitations i have only in my technique .

But for crusing around, no matter what conditions were, Pencil was better.
On CR i have been only once and groomer was 4/5 firm snow, no icy, shitty sbowcat job so there was some bumps, but it was fine.
On Dart i went one on icy bumpy red slope, and it wasn't pleasure. I had a board 26.5 waist - Pioneer in my car, so i swapped it, and my day on slope was saved.
Its just hard to make skidded turns on those boards, they want to carve.


----------



## edi414

Btw has anyone tried the 160 dart? Seems like that ones got a different overall geometry with quite a bit less taper than the 164...


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I suspect Koruas are more for connected C carves and Amplids are more S carvers. This is just based on the spec sheets.


It depends on how you push the side cut. My typical favorite turn on the Korua Pencil is the hard initiation then racing across the piste to the other side to make another hard turn.

Wish I could make them like this:


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Snowdaddy thats pretty much what I’m talking about (typical favorite turn)


----------



## Yeahti87

edi414 said:


> So settled in with my 2 Amplid boards now and super happy but after my Korua test last season I also have them on the radar still...
> 
> Whilst I felt the Pencil was a touch faster edge to edge on piste, the Dart was just so much fun in powder with super fast turns etc. Both of them probably more similar to my Surfari though and not sure whether either of them would be different enough to justify the purchase.
> 
> That said, the CR seems to be a bit more of an easy going carver than the UNW8 and which I could ride in softer snow etc. so eyeballing this currently...
> 
> Seems quite a few people here have gone through some thorough testing of different lengths etc. Debating whether the 159 or the 164 would be the better choice at 187cm, 10.5US (28.5 Mondo) and 77kg. Any thoughts/recommendations?


You’ve tested a Korua so you know what to expect and how different they are than your Unw8  With the Surfari there is clearly more overlap.

Since you keep the Unw8 and the Surfari, I’d say go my way and grab a 164 CR. It will be stiffer for you with your 9 kg less than me but your boots are 1 size up if sized properly.

59 CR was my daily at the end of last season, the 64 CR I got this season (60 Dart is the same geometry) is definitely slower edge to edge and not as good at icy steeps (more EE but harder to pressure the edge quickly and a longer sidecut) but in these conditions your Amplids will grip better anyway and that’s not the scenario for the soulful carves anyway. If you go 64 it won’t be much more work on nice softer groomers and slush and the bigger size absolutely slays in these conditions.

Amplids are super consistent in every condition (a radial sidecut and a barely tapered shape), the turn on the Koruas is very sensitive to the for-aft movement. The front foot ini feels like morphing it into a short fat with a tight sidecut (like my Yes Optimistic or my bud’s Superpig) and the backfoot drive makes the second part of the turn like 10 m sidecut BX board. That’s great if you control that but riding through moguls and uneven shit throws you off balance to a certain degree anyway and the board becomes somehow inconsistent. That’s when the Korua becomes harder to ride. On a nice piste/slush/powder it isn’t a hard ride, really.

By going CR 64 you’d have an absolute trench digger on slush (I don’t reach for the Slush Slasher because of that) and a super fun soulful carver on a nice groomed piste. I truly love that board in this scenario. If the conditions are moguls/bumps and you wanna carve around without fighting much, the 157 Surfari you have will handle it great and carve well on the better parts of the piste as well. If you want to haul ass, carve hard and feel the G, also on ice, you reach for your Unw8 159. With that combination you have a great board for everything that involves carving.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

No other board gives me so much joy when I'm dancing in the snow! I love how Dart's nose rips the pow.
Fucking unsinkable!

edit: video will be available again on friday


----------



## edi414

Yeahti87 said:


> You’ve tested a Korua so you know what to expect and how different they are than your Unw8  With the Surfari there is clearly more overlap.
> 
> Since you keep the Unw8 and the Surfari, I’d say go my way and grab a 164 CR. It will be stiffer for you with your 9 kg less than me but your boots are 1 size up if sized properly.
> 
> 59 CR was my daily at the end of last season, the 64 CR I got this season (60 Dart is the same geometry) is definitely slower edge to edge and not as good at icy steeps (more EE but harder to pressure the edge quickly and a longer sidecut) but in these conditions your Amplids will grip better anyway and that’s not the scenario for the soulful carves anyway. If you go 64 it won’t be much more work on nice softer groomers and slush and the bigger size absolutely slays in these conditions.
> 
> Amplids are super consistent in every condition (a radial sidecut and a barely tapered shape), the turn on the Koruas is very sensitive to the for-aft movement. The front foot ini feels like morphing it into a short fat with a tight sidecut (like my Yes Optimistic or my bud’s Superpig) and the backfoot drive makes the second part of the turn like 10 m sidecut BX board. That’s great if you control that but riding through moguls and uneven shit throws you off balance to a certain degree anyway and the board becomes somehow inconsistent. That’s when the Korua becomes harder to ride. On a nice piste/slush/powder it isn’t a hard ride, really.
> 
> By going CR 64 you’d have an absolute trench digger on slush (I don’t reach for the Slush Slasher because of that) and a super fun soulful carver on a nice groomed piste. I truly love that board in this scenario. If the conditions are moguls/bumps and you wanna carve around without fighting much, the 157 Surfari you have will handle it great and carve well on the better parts of the piste as well. If you want to haul ass, carve hard and feel the G, also on ice, you reach for your Unw8 159. With that combination you have a great board for everything that involves carving.


yeah that totally makes sense and was kind of what I was thinking might be the case. Seems like I’m lucky - I found a shop where I am that have Korua test boards so will check out the CR both sizes I guess. Will let you know how that went 😊.

re the UNW8, definitely an amazing board, only idea I still have in my head is trying the penta and then keeping either of these two. Given quite a few of you thought the penta was more versatile than advertised makes me think the extra edge might be great for harder charging and conditions you mentioned above...but different topic😀


----------



## edi414

Right still a question before I hit the slopes tomorrow - have you followed Koruas recommendation of a narrower stance with positive angles for both bindings in the CR? It’s a beast of a board (so far side wise) and almost feels wrong to have such a narrow stance (think they recommend 55...).

Also, any recommendation re set up, i.e. centred or set back binding set up? I’ll of course play around with it tomorrow as I go but thought you might have some pointers as to what worked best for you guys.


----------



## Snowdaddy

edi414 said:


> Right still a question before I hit the slopes tomorrow - have you followed Koruas recommendation of a narrower stance with positive angles for both bindings in the CR? It’s a beast of a board (so far side wise) and almost feels wrong to have such a narrow stance (think they recommend 55...).
> 
> Also, any recommendation re set up, i.e. centred or set back binding set up? I’ll of course play around with it tomorrow as I go but thought you might have some pointers as to what worked best for you guys.


Unless your. normal stance width is miles wide I'd just go with that. At least to start with.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

edi414 said:


> Right still a question before I hit the slopes tomorrow - have you followed Koruas recommendation of a narrower stance with positive angles for both bindings in the CR? It’s a beast of a board (so far side wise) and almost feels wrong to have such a narrow stance (think they recommend 55...).
> 
> Also, any recommendation re set up, i.e. centred or set back binding set up? I’ll of course play around with it tomorrow as I go but thought you might have some pointers as to what worked best for you guys.


I have never used setback inserts on Dart yet. There was just no need. Float is exceptional, I never had a problem with "diving" nose under the snow. Also don't feel leg fatigue riding in the center.


----------



## Yeahti87

edi414 said:


> Right still a question before I hit the slopes tomorrow - have you followed Koruas recommendation of a narrower stance with positive angles for both bindings in the CR? It’s a beast of a board (so far side wise) and almost feels wrong to have such a narrow stance (think they recommend 55...).
> 
> Also, any recommendation re set up, i.e. centred or set back binding set up? I’ll of course play around with it tomorrow as I go but thought you might have some pointers as to what worked best for you guys.


I’ve ridden it 55 most of the time and works great with ++ on a nice groomer. Tried it lately with 57-58 , both with ++ and 0 at the back foot inspired by the toy guys that usually run it wide for their height. Way more stability when it gets bumpy. I think I’ll keep it that way for now. Bindings with the default setback 20-25 mm.


----------



## ridethecliche

Omg omg omg
Oh mah gawd

(first day out on the stealth)


----------



## Snowdaddy

ridethecliche said:


> Omg omg omg
> Oh mah gawd
> 
> (first day out on the stealth)


----------



## edi414

I’m also back from my day on the CR both in 59 and 64 😊.

got good 3-4 hours on each of the two. Overall I have to say that @Yeahti87’s bet was good. The 64 CR is just such a different board from anything I've ridden before. It was a fair bit of work for me to get those turns coming but with a few runs of practice got more and more into it. I guess part of the “issue” is my weight (or lack thereof) and a pushing the board around tight carves was a bit straining for those thighs...

early morning there were a couple of harder/icy patches and the board didn’t like that (also as per Yeahti’s comment). But incredible how deep I was able to push the carves without booting out. And I guess there still is a lot of room to go more extreme.

the 159 indeed felt more like a daily driver, more nimble, naturally quicker edge to edge and overall a bit more “versatile” I thought. Edge hold in icy conditions however not great and I also thought that there was quite a bit overlap to the Surfari generally. Only the Surfari being more stable and with better edge gold which is why I definitely prefer it over the 59 CR.

contemplating now to get the 64 CR or whether I actually should also try the 60/64 Dart. Maybe in comparison once more to the 64 Pencil. Although I again think this will be quite similar to the Surfari. The Dart 56 also is on the list...just for massive pow days and free runs - had so much fun on it last season.

that said, I will try the bullet train tomorrow and see how that goes 😂


----------



## Yeahti87

edi414 said:


> that said, I will try the bullet train tomorrow and see how that goes 😂


Waiting for your impressions on the Unw8 vs Bullet Train. Like all the Koruas it will be a different carving style but wondering how the flex/dampness etc. compare


----------



## edi414

Yeahti87 said:


> Waiting for your impressions on the Unw8 vs Bullet Train. Like all the Koruas it will be a different carving style but wondering how the flex/dampness etc. compare


I’ll report back 😊! Planning on doing morning in the BT and then move back to UNW8 in the afternoon so I should have a side by side comparison. Only my legs will probably go on strike after the day.


----------



## ridethecliche

Snowdaddy said:


>


It was pretty unreal to be honest. The board did great on groomers and on choppy terrain. I'm pretty sure I'm going to sell the fullbag supernaut now. If I want to carve I'll grab the stealth and if I want to be playful I'll grab the yup. 

The stealth is incredible. I'm just completely blown away.


----------



## edi414

ridethecliche said:


> It was pretty unreal to be honest. The board did great on groomers and on choppy terrain. I'm pretty sure I'm going to sell the fullbag supernaut now. If I want to carve I'll grab the stealth and if I want to be playful I'll grab the yup.
> 
> The stealth is incredible. I'm just completely blown away.


Have you been on the pencil by any chance? If so, how did the two compare? Also, which size of the stealth did you get (sorry if I’ve missed that somewhere in the thread!)?


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> It was pretty unreal to be honest. The board did great on groomers and on choppy terrain. I'm pretty sure I'm going to sell the fullbag supernaut now. If I want to carve I'll grab the stealth and if I want to be playful I'll grab the yup.
> 
> The stealth is incredible. I'm just completely blown away.


Gee you're getting around @ridethecliche 😂 Lucky bastard.............


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> Gee you're getting around @ridethecliche 😂 Lucky bastard.............


Can't complain man. Never expected conditions here to get like this. Lucky to be taking advantage of it. 

Never expected to own a korua this early in my riding 'career'. I'm definitely feeling very fortunate.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

ridethecliche said:


> I'm just completely blown away.


That's what Korua does to you!


----------



## Mountain Surfer

I bought a TF in the end of season sale last year. This winter season is a no go for us in the UK I think, because Europe's borders are closed to us and we're still in quarantine, and there is a requirement to isolate for 10 days after return from abroad, which isn't something that I can do with my job. The situation with the borders is unlikely to be better by April, and that is optimistic.

I'm going to try and go to a Swiss/Austrian glacier in the summer, but those conditions aren't really great for Korua-like boards; I'll probably take my Warpig or Evil Twin.

So the first time I get to try out this amazing board will be >18 months after I bought it! 😭


----------



## Yeahti87

Mountain Surfer said:


> I'm going to try and go to a Swiss/Austrian glacier in the summer, but those conditions aren't really great for Korua-like boards


Wrong  The best scenario is softer snow, be it a nice groomer or slush. Take it for a summer glacier trip!


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Oh really? I thought slushy/soft snow wouldn’t be good enough to lay some trenches. Maybe I will then!


----------



## NT.Thunder

Mountain Surfer said:


> I bought a TF in the end of season sale last year. This winter season is a no go for us in the UK I think, because Europe's borders are closed to us and we're still in quarantine, and there is a requirement to isolate for 10 days after return from abroad, which isn't something that I can do with my job. The situation with the borders is unlikely to be better by April, and that is optimistic.
> 
> I'm going to try and go to a Swiss/Austrian glacier in the summer, but those conditions aren't really great for Korua-like boards; I'll probably take my Warpig or Evil Twin.
> 
> So the first time I get to try out this amazing board will be >18 months after I bought it! 😭


Feel your pain, will be at least 12 months from the time I purchased the Surfari until it sees snow. Heartbreaking


----------



## Snowdaddy

Spent three early hours on the Bullet Train with my Photon Step Ons today. I think there must have been corduroy under the fresh snow. I packed it up just before lunch when the pistes started to become crowded.

I really enjoy this board and it actually worked really well with the Step Ons. Since I ride a small resort at weekends it's really nice being able to just step on and go without having to stop. I brought the Pencil plus along to try the Step Ons on it but I never got off the Bullet Train.

The Bullet Train is not an impossible board to ride. For us heavier guys it's not really that stiff once you get it going. It's torsionally stiff I think, so it feels very stable. I like it more and more. It's very different from the Pencil plus, I think. The Bullet Train likes it when you go aggressively into the turns on the front foot, but then when you move back through the turn the tail grip is just really nice. In the toe side carve I can actually push this board into sharp turns, but I don't have the guts (or skill) to push it that hard on the heel side.

I struggle when it gets steeper and bumpier because I'm just not brave enough to really let it go.


----------



## Yeahti87

@edi414 Where is your feedback on the BT!


----------



## Snow Hound

Mountain Surfer said:


> I bought a TF in the end of season sale last year. This winter season is a no go for us in the UK I think, because Europe's borders are closed to us and we're still in quarantine, and there is a requirement to isolate for 10 days after return from abroad, which isn't something that I can do with my job. The situation with the borders is unlikely to be better by April, and that is optimistic.
> 
> I'm going to try and go to a Swiss/Austrian glacier in the summer, but those conditions aren't really great for Korua-like boards; I'll probably take my Warpig or Evil Twin.
> 
> So the first time I get to try out this amazing board will be >18 months after I bought it!


I agree it's not looking good but I'm not quite ready to give up on the season yet. If I could just make it to Geneva.


----------



## Scalpelman

Snowdaddy said:


> Spent three early hours on the Bullet Train with my Photon Step Ons today. I think there must have been corduroy under the fresh snow. I packed it up just before lunch when the pistes started to become crowded.
> 
> I really enjoy this board and it actually worked really well with the Step Ons. Since I ride a small resort at weekends it's really nice being able to just step on and go without having to stop. I brought the Pencil plus along to try the Step Ons on it but I never got off the Bullet Train.
> 
> The Bullet Train is not an impossible board to ride. For us heavier guys it's not really that stiff once you get it going. It's torsionally stiff I think, so it feels very stable. I like it more and more. It's very different from the Pencil plus, I think. The Bullet Train likes it when you go aggressively into the turns on the front foot, but then when you move back through the turn the tail grip is just really nice. In the toe side carve I can actually push this board into sharp turns, but I don't have the guts (or skill) to push it that hard on the heel side.
> 
> I struggle when it gets steeper and bumpier because I'm just not brave enough to really let it go.


I saw a guy riding a dart yesterday. What a beautiful deck. I’ve had my eye on the cafe racer for a couple seasons but now I’m wondering if I should get the pencil? I’m looking for hard pack, on piste carving. But want something playful to jump and get into a flowy carvy groove on pow leftovers. Not much of a switch rider.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Scalpelman said:


> I saw a guy riding a dart yesterday. What a beautiful deck. I’ve had my eye on the cafe racer for a couple seasons but now I’m wondering if I should get the pencil? I’m looking for hard pack, on piste carving. But want something playful to jump and get into a flowy carvy groove on pow leftovers. Not much of a switch rider.


Since I only have experience from the Pencil plus and the Bullet Train, I can't really say anything about the Dart and the Pencil. Not even the "classic" line.

I have honestly enjoyed the Pencil plus a lot. At least in decent snow. Judging by what other have said I'd say that the classic version ride a lot damper. If I were to get a new Korua it would be really difficult to choose.

I think the Tranny Finder sort of isn't for me. I'd rather go with the Pencil in that case. So first it's a choice between the wider Dart 160 or Cafe Racer 164 on one side and the more tapered Pencil 164, Cafe Racer 159 and Dart 156 on the other side.

After having spent some time on the Bullet Train, I lean towards the more tapered boards. I know riders like Wolken and Popp rides the Dart 160 and Cafe Racer 164. I think maybe the less taper offers slightly more tail grip.

Even though I'm a heavy rider I think I now lean more towards the more tapered ones. So for me it would probably be between the Cafe Racer 159 and the Pencil 164. At least for a do all powder/carver. They're wide enough for my mondo 265 feet. Maybe if I tried the Dart 160 I'd be sold. on that one... who knows.

So if it's between the Cafe Racer 159 and Pencil 164... I would probably pick the Pencil because of the longer more rockered nose. On paper they have the same effective edge. That said, the Cafe Racer probably does well in powder.


----------



## GDimac

edi414 said:


> Have you been on the pencil by any chance? If so, how did the two compare? Also, which size of the stealth did you get (sorry if I’ve missed that somewhere in the thread!)?


Owned the 56 Stealth previously, and currently have the 59 Pencil. The Stealth personally felt the most plankish out of all the Koruas I've ever owned/ridden. A bit of a chore in hard/icy conditions we get here in East Coast, Canada. It's great in soft/perfect groomers tbf, but all of them are.

Def enjoy the Pencil much more, and feels more in the 7-7.5 flex range that Korua states it as. Have only gotten ~4-5 days on it so far this season due to the ongoing lockdowns we're still having, but excited to get back on it asap. Such a great board for turning; rips groomers, busts thru chunder awesome, even take it through the park regularly (jumps & sidehits, mainly. But hit these no matter what board I'm on 🤓). It's still relatively early, but already making a strong case as one of the best boards I've ever owned/ridden, to date.

(Rider specs, for perspective: ~165lbs / 8US Ion Leathers / B Cartel x Genies x GenX frank'd binders)


----------



## Mountain Surfer

What’s the purpose of those bars on either side btw?


----------



## GDimac

Mountain Surfer said:


> What’s the purpose of those bars on either side btw?


Helps add grip on grabs & when one-footing, essentially. But also like the aesthetic of it too, tbh 🙃. But yeah, I hit jumps/sidehits pretty much every time I ride.


----------



## ridethecliche

@GDimac 

I'm the same weight and boot size as you and I haven't ridden anything but the 56 stealth so can't compare... But I def wouldn't call it plankish. I hit moguls on it and it wasn't hard to manuever it around at all! 

Super excited to try their other stuff at some point as well.


----------



## Alex-952

Help me out please 
46 eu (12us) size boot, 95kg geared up. Ride about 50/50 pow/hardpack. Depends of the season. Not enough days on snow to own a quiver. So I need one board.
Would go with Dart 64 but I’m afraid swallow tail will be to soft with my weight in fast low carves.
So Caffe Racer 64 seam to be better idea, but still on powder days I stay away from groomers. 
If Darts tail can handle the weight i would go with it. 
Or if Caffe racer can be used as a pow board should i go with CR? Could not find any post here regarding Caffe Racer in powder.
Tnx in advance for any info.
All best


----------



## Kevington

I would try the Pencil64. Its right in between the Dart and the Cafe Racer. It'll be better in pow than the Cafe Racer and have a more solid tail for hard carves than the Dart. They are all 3 the same board with different tail shapes. Cafe racer has less rocker in the nose than the other two. I've ridden the Pencil and its the best carving experience I've ever had, by a large margin. One look at the shape and you know it will be amazing in pow.


----------



## Alex-952

Would be a “no brainer”, if it was a bit wider. At size 12 boot I will boot out for certain in low carves. Cant go bellow 275mm waist.
I’m leaning towards CR at the moment. Would like to hear how the Dart 64 carves with heavier rider on board, or if someone had took CR 164 in deep stuf.


----------



## Yeahti87

CR 59 floated great in powder. I haven’t tried 64 there yet but must be even better. You are interested in carving hard so I’d go CR 64. Dart 64 should be the choice if you want pow plus trees (easier to slash the tail). In the open pow both will deliver super well anyway. The Dart will float even a bit better but we’re talking about some difference at the ‚great’ float level.


----------



## Alex-952

Great, thank you. Hoped to be that way, just needed confirmation from first hand. Home resort actualy offers mostly tree runs on pow days, but I cant have best of both. CR with all that taper should also do fine in the trees compared to missused shapes I had riden by now (directional twins). Allmost bought Dart few days ago. Now glad to reconsider it


----------



## garikgarik

Alex-952 said:


> Help me out please
> 46 eu (12us) size boot, 95kg geared up. Ride about 50/50 pow/hardpack. Depends of the season. Not enough days on snow to own a quiver. So I need one board.
> Would go with Dart 64 but I’m afraid swallow tail will be to soft with my weight in fast low carves.
> So Caffe Racer 64 seam to be better idea, but still on powder days I stay away from groomers.
> If Darts tail can handle the weight i would go with it.
> Or if Caffe racer can be used as a pow board should i go with CR? Could not find any post here regarding Caffe Racer in powder.
> Tnx in advance for any info.
> All best


Same weight here, tested the Dart this autumn, the tail on Dart is quite capable for carving, it does not jump out of the turn like a standard board, but it does not wobble or give in. All in all it is extremely pleasant and comfortable snowboard on pistes, in powder it is just superb, almost cheating, on flats in the powder i was struggling on my 163 super 8 and a guy on 164 Dart was just passing me and others by with no issues.


----------



## Alex-952

Watching Koruas videos Dart looks like a fine Carving board, but on their “reference rider” list no rider is heavier than 80kg. Lack of pop out of the turn is reasonable. Wobble or tail washing out is major concern. You tried some agressive high speed carves, low to the piste?


----------



## garikgarik

Alex-952 said:


> Watching Koruas videos Dart looks like a fine Carving board, but on their “reference rider” list no rider is heavier than 80kg. Lack of pop out of the turn is reasonable. Wobble or tail washing out is major concern. You tried some agressive high speed carves, low to the piste?


Yes, was actually surprised how nicely the board rides all around resort. Was kinda suspicious about how this shape behaves in the last phase of the turn when all the weight is shifted aft. There is enough tail to actually enjoy turning on this board, despite that the shape is obviously a compromise between powder and carving performance, where powder is a priority.


----------



## Alex-952

garikgarik said:


> Yes, was actually surprised how nicely the board rides all around resort. Was kinda suspicious about how this shape behaves in the last phase of the turn when all the weight is shifted aft. There is enough tail to actually enjoy turning on this board, despite that the shape is obviously a compromise between powder and carving performance, where powder is a priority.


Thanks, seems I cant go wrong with any of the two. Back to pulling straws then 😁


----------



## dudi_wroc

Alex-952 said:


> Watching Koruas videos Dart looks like a fine Carving board, but on their “reference rider” list no rider is heavier than 80kg. Lack of pop out of the turn is reasonable. Wobble or tail washing out is major concern. You tried some agressive high speed carves, low to the piste?







Video isn't public yet becouse of smatfone edit - has eaten a lot of quality... So now buing a PC..... But im 93 kg 46 boot.
Exactly like you. 

Loved Pencil it is a sweet spot for me, 
like someone said something between Dart and CR.
But it was a bit narrow especially if you want to set close to 0 angle on a back foot.
So i bought Dart 164 and now CR 64.

CR for sure felt more stable, but meaby next week im gonna do comparison at the same day. One by one.
But Dart isn't very washy on the tail. It is stiff, but not as Pencil or CR. It has some pros and cons. If conditions are good carving on Dart is quite fun, like on other Koruas.
Pencil was for me like AM board. Probably becouse of its width too, but i liked it so much if they will made CR64 width to Pencil i will sold all my Koruas and buy it.


----------



## edi414

Sorry guys for the late response. Back from the week off and straight away sucked back into work 😜. Unfortunately, I didn’t manage to get on the BT in the end due to some double booking...Will have to see if I can get my hands on it in the Korua headquarter to try hopefully soon...


----------



## edi414

Yeahti87 said:


> CR 59 floated great in powder. I haven’t tried 64 there yet but must be even better. You are interested in carving hard so I’d go CR 64. Dart 64 should be the choice if you want pow plus trees (easier to slash the tail). In the open pow both will deliver super well anyway. The Dart will float even a bit better but we’re talking about some difference at the ‚great’ float level.


Ive tried the CR 64 in some older (and actually pretty heavy/wet) deeper snow last week. Comparing to the Pencil 64 and 157 Surfari Id it was slightly less floaty but still very good, especially considering the conditions.

re the Dart - only been on the 56 but that thing is such a beast in the trees. Incredibly quick and exceptional float. So guess the 64 will be ever so slightly less manoeuvrable, better float and better at carving due to more effective edge.

Carving wise I found the Dart 56 performing “worst” out of the three (CR, Pencil, Dart) though and despite the shortest length for me felt the least agile on piste.


----------



## GDimac

Seems a couple of you own the Surfari, also. It's still sort of on my radar, though a little concerned about the "medium" flex and mellower camber compared to their Penta, as I prefer a healthy bit of camber. Any of you Surfari owners able to compare it to the Pencil, with regards to flex on snow, pop & stability/dampness at speed? Cheers.


----------



## Yeahti87

GDimac said:


> Seems a couple of you own the Surfari, also. It's still sort of on my radar, though a little concerned about the "medium" flex and mellower camber compared to their Penta, as I prefer a healthy bit of camber. Any of you Surfari owners able to compare it to the Pencil, with regards to flex on snow, pop & stability/dampness at speed? Cheers.


Rode the new 161 Surfari my buddie has. Not a medium flex at all. Compared to the old Penta 156 that you own, the new Centrifugals are way stiffer (and I like it more). Can’t flex them one by one now but the nose and the tail on the new Surfari is for sure stiffer than the old Penta and softer than the new Penta. The Surfari has a stiffer nose than the Koruas as well. When it comes to the camber feel, you feel the rocker in the nose. It takes longer to get that full bite and locked in feel compared to a true full camber that beats them all on a nice groomer imo. I also feel that my Cafe Racers 159 and 164 grip earlier but the lock in feel, once engaged, is not as strong (more taper and a degressive sidecut on the Koruas). CR 59 (and Pencil 64) is a quicker turner than the 161 Surfari.
When it comes to pop, my impression is that this is comparable between the CR and the Surfari but yet to truly test it and focus on that. Pencil might be easier to pop as you have more tail to spring off.
Stability and dampness at speed goes to the Surfari due to the 3D nose shaping with a stiffer flex, less taper and a radial sidecut what makes it more consistent imo.


----------



## edi414

GDimac said:


> Seems a couple of you own the Surfari, also. It's still sort of on my radar, though a little concerned about the "medium" flex and mellower camber compared to their Penta, as I prefer a healthy bit of camber. Any of you Surfari owners able to compare it to the Pencil, with regards to flex on snow, pop & stability/dampness at speed? Cheers.


The Surfari overall is quite similar to the Pencil I’d say and not necessarily comparable to the penta (note that I’ve not ridden the penta but UNW8 only). Penta and UNW8 are both (much) more aggressive than surfari and the Koruas on piste but significantly less floaty. Both pencil and surfari probably are all condition boards that very well on piste and in pow. The other two are more focussed on piste with UNW8 being in between the surfari and penta but probably leaning more towards the penta.

it’s been a year now since I’ve ridden the pencil and had a good few days on the 157 surfari last week. In my opinion the surfari has quite a bit more edge hold especially in harder and icy conditions, is similar in flex (I’m 187cm/77kg/10.5US (285 Mondo)), and definitely more stable at high speeds. Floatingwise they probably are similar although I have to say I was really impressed with that crust buster nose of the surfari (might well be that I’ve been trapped by their marketing though 😉).

the beauty of the Koruas comes to shine in softer conditions. Then they are amazing and just different to other boards with slightly wider width etc so better to lean into carves even more.

I’m currently debating myself what I’m going to do. As said I’ve got the UNW8 and surfari which I both really like. So the pencil kind of seems too close to the surfari. Question then is whether I go for the 64 CR (59 CR was also too similar to Pencil/Surfari - same shape just different tail) or try the 160/164 Dart. Alternatively or even additionally considering the 56 Dart for trees...😄


----------



## edi414

Yeahti87 said:


> Rode the new 161 Surfari my buddie has. Not a medium flex at all. Compared to the old Penta 156 that you own, the new Centrifugals are way stiffer (and I like it more). Can’t flex them one by one now but the nose and the tail on the new Surfari is for sure stiffer than the old Penta and softer than the new Penta. The Surfari has a stiffer nose than the Koruas as well. When it comes to the camber feel, you feel the rocker in the nose. It takes longer to get that full bite and locked in feel compared to a true full camber that beats them all on a nice groomer imo. I also feel that my Cafe Racers 159 and 164 grip earlier but the lock in feel, once engaged, is not as strong (more taper and a degressive sidecut on the Koruas). CR 59 (and Pencil 64) is a quicker turner than the 161 Surfari.
> When it comes to pop, my impression is that this is comparable between the CR and the Surfari but yet to truly test it and focus on that. Pencil might be easier to pop as you have more tail to spring off.
> Stability and dampness at speed goes to the Surfari due to the 3D nose shaping with a stiffer flex, less taper and a radial sidecut what makes it more consistent imo.


just to add - I think there is quite a difference between the 161 and 157 surfari too. I’ve got the split version of the 161 surfari and at my specs this feels considerably less agile. For me, the 157 version turns as quick as the Koruas so that’s where the difference might be...


----------



## GDimac

Thanks @Yeahti87 / @edi414, that's exactly what I was looking for. Although, prob not a good idea also, cos now the 57 Surfari is officially back in my sights 😅. I loved my 56 Penta, but just wished that it was a tad stiffer; at least in the tail. Had it been, I'd def still have it. But yeah, all great things I'm hearing. 

Lastly, how much camber does the 57 Surfari have on yours, Edi? ~4cm?


----------



## edi414

GDimac said:


> Thanks @Yeahti87 / @edi414, that's exactly what I was looking for. Although, prob not a good idea also, cos now the 57 Surfari is officially back in my sights 😅. I loved my 56 Penta, but just wished that it was a tad stiffer; at least in the tail. Had it been, I'd def still have it. But yeah, all great things I'm hearing.
> 
> Lastly, how much camber does the 57 Surfari have on yours, Edi? ~4cm?


Haha, same struggles for everyone here . If you're looking for an all condition board, great for carving in softer but also harder conditions as well as pow I'd go with the Surfari if I was you. I had such an amazing time with it in various conditions. If you're looking for a more "unique" all condition board then the Pencil but keep in mind it wont be as stable and less grippy in harder conditions. At my specs also the Surfari is more nimble so trees etc. probably will be a bit better on the Surfari. Or, you take the approach that most of us are and think about getting both an Amplid and then a Korua for the softer days .

When you say how much camber you mean how much the board rises when lying flat on the ground, right? Just asking as 4cm seems a lot for any full camber board .

I dont have the board at hand just now but from memory would say something around 0.5cm, maybe a little more...?


----------



## GDimac

edi414 said:


> When you say how much camber you mean how much the board rises when lying flat on the ground, right? Just asking as 4cm seems a lot for any full camber board .
> 
> I dont have the board at hand just now but from memory would say something around 0.5cm, maybe a little more...?


Loll my fault, you're right. Meant 4mm, but 5mm+ is even better. Fackk 😅 (apologies for momentary thread derailment, also).


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Alex-952 said:


> Lack of pop out of the turn is reasonable. Wobble or tail washing out is major concern.


There is pop out out of the turn and it feels really good, if you just press it hard enough, not sure if someone addressed this already


----------



## Alex-952

snow & pow adventures said:


> There is pop out out of the turn and it feels really good, if you just press it hard enough, not sure if someone addressed this already


Glad to hear it. Went with Dart 64 after all. Hope I will be able to adjust to short tail on piste. If not I can get good deal on Nitro Pantera 166W for days on hardpack only. Thank you all for help.


----------



## ridethecliche

I'm so enamored with this damn thing.











Gotta include the fail too though from when I tried a different side hit and ate shitttt! 

(well hello there!)










Got a bit too adventurous though.









Thankfully topsheet only. I'll snip that part off and epoxy it.


----------



## Scalpelman

I would try to glue that back down.


----------



## Schoobang

have anyone compared the plus base to the regular base? I find that my regular Otto is a bit slower than pretty much all my other boards (which are more expensive with “better” materials etc). It also doesn’t seem to absorb as much wax.

Maybe my next korua have to be a plus...


----------



## Snowdaddy

I don’t know about the classic base but the plus I think is pretty fast.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Saw a second hand Tranny Finder yesterday here in Aus for $350 AUD/$260USD............🤔


----------



## edi414

dudi_wroc said:


> Video isn't public yet becouse of smatfone edit - has eaten a lot of quality... So now buing a PC..... But im 93 kg 46 boot.
> Exactly like you.
> 
> Loved Pencil it is a sweet spot for me,
> like someone said something between Dart and CR.
> But it was a bit narrow especially if you want to set close to 0 angle on a back foot.
> So i bought Dart 164 and now CR 64.
> 
> CR for sure felt more stable, but meaby next week im gonna do comparison at the same day. One by one.
> But Dart isn't very washy on the tail. It is stiff, but not as Pencil or CR. It has some pros and cons. If conditions are good carving on Dart is quite fun, like on other Koruas.
> Pencil was for me like AM board. Probably becouse of its width too, but i liked it so much if they will made CR64 width to Pencil i will sold all my Koruas and buy it.


Have you managed to compare the Dart 64 to the CR 64 back to back by any chance?

im still contemplating the dart in a more nimble 56 and then CR 64 for proper carving. But equally thinking I might get the best of both worlds from the 60/64 dart...


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> Saw a second hand Tranny Finder yesterday here in Aus for $350 AUD/$260USD............🤔


How come you haven't bought it yet ya goof?


----------



## NT.Thunder

So this is the board, could probably get it for $300AUD/$230USD

Slight damage to tail that I'm sure a bit of glue could fix. Thoughts?


----------



## WigMar

That's the type of value-reducing performance-unaffecting damage I like to see in a used board!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Looks Perfect, saved your the heartache of doing it yourself!


----------



## dudi_wroc

edi414 said:


> Have you managed to compare the Dart 64 to the CR 64 back to back by any chance?
> 
> im still contemplating the dart in a more nimble 56 and then CR 64 for proper carving. But equally thinking I might get the best of both worlds from the 60/64 dart...


Unfortunately no.
Im on my way now for 2 days on a resort. But i took only Otto and CR.
Ive got to compare Otto with my Endeavor Pioneer and decide on a firs place what to do with that 2. One of them will stay.


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> So this is the board, could probably get it for $300AUD/$230USD
> 
> Slight damage to tail that I'm sure a bit of glue could fix. Thoughts?
> View attachment 157290
> 
> View attachment 157291
> 
> View attachment 157292
> 
> View attachment 157293
> 
> View attachment 157294



Offer 200 but def do the 230 if seller doesn't budge. 

You can spend some quality time with the board epoxying some of the damage and then have at it. Maybe you'll have a korua as a carving rock board lol. 

Regardless, it'll give you a great feel for what the board and korua is all about. I think you're going to love it.


----------



## shreddyruxpin

I'm on the edge of pulling the trigger on a cafe racer 64. My main priority is carving, but it's definitely appealing to add more options for powder days to the quiver at the same time. I think if the pencil had a slightly wider option, I'd be tempted by that, but as it stands the full camber of the CR along with the additional width on the 164 size is really making me feel like that's the one.

Also, I think I'll want to get a dart next year as a more dedicated pow / tree board... and I think it would be better to have a CR + a Dart, rather than a Pencil + a Dart... more variety that way, right?


----------



## edi414

shreddyruxpin said:


> I'm on the edge of pulling the trigger on a cafe racer 64. My main priority is carving, but it's definitely appealing to add more options for powder days to the quiver at the same time. I think if the pencil had a slightly wider option, I'd be tempted by that, but as it stands the full camber of the CR along with the additional width on the 164 size is really making me feel like that's the one.
> 
> Also, I think I'll want to get a dart next year as a more dedicated pow / tree board... and I think it would be better to have a CR + a Dart, rather than a Pencil + a Dart... more variety that way, right?


Exactly my thinking 😉


----------



## JDA

Some Dart action from Japan


----------



## dudi_wroc

edi414 said:


> Exactly my thinking [emoji6]


But @edi414 i bought Dart 64 first and CR only becouse there was used one near by ... So couldn't resist.
Dart has more hype becouse of fish tail, but it is worst carver of 2 for sure.

Possessing cr 64 and dart 64 has no sense
Now i would like more CR64 dart 60, or some other fish tail for deeeeeep pow.


----------



## edi414

dudi_wroc said:


> But @edi414 i bought Dart 64 first and CR only becouse there was used one near by ... So couldn't resist.
> Dart has more hype becouse of fish tail, but it is worst carver of 2 for sure.
> 
> Possessing cr 64 and dart 64 has no sense
> Now i would like more CR64 dart 60, or some other fish tail for deeeeeep pow.


Haha yeah I agree. I was more contemplating to either get the 60/64 Dart and leave it at that. Or, and that’s what I’m currently more leaning towards, is the 64 CR for mainly on piste carving and then the 56 Dart to play around with and pow/trees...

can clearly tell that COVID leads to severe boredom 😂



JDA said:


> Some Dart action from Japan


Assume that’s the 56 🧐?


----------



## Snowdaddy

there’s a Dart + coming...


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

In the beginning of the season I really thought the CR would be the Korua I'd like. But this year I've decided that life is too short to ever be on a board that limits me from doing anything. Carving is great fun, powder is great fun, trees are great fun ...even the park is great fun. You know whats more fun? Doing all of it in one run. Now I find my interest leaning more toward the Tranny Finder or Otto. But I view the Otto as a very similar board to my Sims. That opinion is largely due to Angry's review in the comparable boards section.


----------



## edi414

Snowdaddy said:


> there’s a Dart + coming...


Where did you see this? I’m not sure if I’d see that big of a difference between the plus and the classic to justify the extra cash. You own the pencil + don’t you? Without scrolling all the way back up, what are the key differences for you?


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> In the beginning of the season I really thought the CR would be the Korua I'd like. But this year I've decided that life is too short to ever be on a board that limits me from doing anything. Carving is great fun, powder is great fun, trees are great fun ...even the park is great fun. You know whats more fun? Doing all of it in one run. Now I find my interest leaning more toward the Tranny Finder or Otto. But I view the Otto as a very similar board to my Sims. That opinion is largely due to Angry's review in the comparable boards section.


I love the stealth. I spent a day riding it around hitting side hits and then riding groomers and carving when I felt like it. The board didn't feel catchy at all and I wasn't super on it. Ie some boards require you to be super deliberate when riding them easy. 

I think the TF and stealth are the same board but the stealth has the cutout for powder. I love it. I think you'd get a lot out of it. I actually think they're pretty versatile.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

shreddyruxpin said:


> I'm on the edge of pulling the trigger on a cafe racer 64. My main priority is carving, but it's definitely appealing to add more options for powder days to the quiver at the same time. I think if the pencil had a slightly wider option, I'd be tempted by that, but as it stands the full camber of the CR along with the additional width on the 164 size is really making me feel like that's the one.
> 
> Also, I think I'll want to get a dart next year as a more dedicated pow / tree board... and I think it would be better to have a CR + a Dart, rather than a Pencil + a Dart... more variety that way, right?


Personally if you plan on getting a Dart, I'd go Pencil. The CR 164 and the Dart 160 are the exact same shape profile: same sidecut, same width, same taper, etc. etc. The rocker and the swallow obviously change the ride, but I'd expect them to both still feel pretty familiar to one another. I'd want more variety personally.

I have the CR 64 and like it, but it is pretty wide for all-around riding, and not what I'd pick up on a deeeeep day (although I'd be fine up to maybe knee-high). Lots of surface area and long nose help, but I'd prefer more rocker in the nose on a deep day. Also with how wide it is, it's heavy as shit (annoying on chair lifts and one-footing) and it picks up a ton of snow... as in the wide platform can inherently carry more snow. That sucks when you end up in deep stuff and end up with snow sticking to the board.


----------



## Snowdaddy

edi414 said:


> Where did you see this? I’m not sure if I’d see that big of a difference between the plus and the classic to justify the extra cash. You own the pencil + don’t you? Without scrolling all the way back up, what are the key differences for you?


I got it from @unsuspected who probably got it from a forum. There's a catalogue pic of the Dart + and the Pin Tonic. I think I've seen riding pics of the Pin Tonic, no idea about the Dart +.

And about the Pencil +.... I've never been on a classic version of it. I own the Pencil + and the Bullet Train + and everything I know about the classic boards someone told me.


----------



## shreddyruxpin

kimchijajonshim said:


> Personally if you plan on getting a Dart, I'd go Pencil. The CR 164 and the Dart 160 are the exact same shape profile: same sidecut, same width, same taper, etc. etc. The rocker and the swallow obviously change the ride, but I'd expect them to both still feel pretty familiar to one another. I'd want more variety personally.
> 
> I have the CR 64 and like it, but it is pretty wide for all-around riding, and not what I'd pick up on a deeeeep day (although I'd be fine up to maybe knee-high). Lots of surface area and long nose help, but I'd prefer more rocker in the nose on a deep day. Also with how wide it is, it's heavy as shit (annoying on chair lifts and one-footing) and it picks up a ton of snow... as in the wide platform can inherently carry more snow. That sucks when you end up in deep stuff and end up with snow sticking to the board.


What boot size and weight are you? I'm pretty close to deciding the CR 64 is for me, but I guess I'm wondering about the Pencil 64 instead (which is equivalent to the CR 59, right?) - I hover around 185-190 lb butt naked and my boots are a US 10.5.

As for the Dart 60 being the same as the CR 64, I think I'd actually go for a smaller Dart if I had the CR 64... but I haven't really nerded out on the Dart sizes yet.


----------



## edi414

shreddyruxpin said:


> What boot size and weight are you? I'm pretty close to deciding the CR 64 is for me, but I guess I'm wondering about the Pencil 64 instead (which is equivalent to the CR 59, right?) - I hover around 185-190 lb butt naked and my boots are a US 10.5.
> 
> As for the Dart 60 being the same as the CR 64, I think I'd actually go for a smaller Dart if I had the CR 64... but I haven't really nerded out on the Dart sizes yet.


Yep, CR 59, pencil 64 and dart 56 are all the same shape profile.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I'm just over 100kg with mondo 265 Burtons. In the kind of powder I ride the Pencil works well for me. In decent snow the edge grip is also fine. I like the look of the Dart 160, but if I get a new Korua it would probably be the Obelix, Trenchdigger or the Otto 57.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Angry has dropped the Otto review here


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> Angry has dropped the Otto review here


Where are the pics of your new purchase?


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> Where are the pics of your new purchase?


I'm trying to hold strong, we've had a chat but I'm really wanting to hold off given I've got a couple of boards unridden - but it's not easy.


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> I'm trying to hold strong, we've had a chat but I'm really wanting to hold off given I've got a couple of boards unridden - but it's not easy.


But like.... Korua!

That's such a solid price for something totally rideable. And honestly with the board in that shape... you can beat on it!

PEER PRESSUREEE!


----------



## GDimac

Yep, the og 59 Pencil is an amazing turning board, to say the least. Charges when you want, but can easily ride mellower, too. Plows thru chunder with ease, and is magical in soft snow. So much fun on groomers, take it on any sidehit I can find or the jump line and holds up more than enough, esp for a non-traditional shape. Can only imagine in deeper stuff; yet to ride it in powder.

Next fave in the line would prob be the 59 Cafe, mainly cos it felt like the Pencil, without the moon tail. Then would be the 57 T.Finder+. Plus line isn't as damp as the og line, but is light AF and still rips esp in great snow conditions/hero snow. Board has a lot of pop, too. Most fond memory of this was riding it at Kiroro Resort, while finding the rare jump line in Hokkaido (from my experience, at least). Boosted me right to the flats pretty much each time, completely clearing their landing lol. Could be combination of just smaller jump builds there, but T.Finder+ def can boost, coupled with its super lightweight construction.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I would need new knees after that.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

shreddyruxpin said:


> What boot size and weight are you? I'm pretty close to deciding the CR 64 is for me, but I guess I'm wondering about the Pencil 64 instead (which is equivalent to the CR 59, right?) - I hover around 185-190 lb butt naked and my boots are a US 10.5.
> 
> As for the Dart 60 being the same as the CR 64, I think I'd actually go for a smaller Dart if I had the CR 64... but I haven't really nerded out on the Dart sizes yet.


Usually a 10.5 US boot, but currently size 10 Adidas. As of this morning, I'm about 203 lbs. This season I've been as heavy as 210 and as light as 200, depending on how much I've been snowboarding, surfing, and eating.

The width is workable with stiff bindings (I have some Jones Apollos on there which are way too stiff for most of my boards, but I like having the extra leverage over the wide waist). But I can still feel it when I'm moving slow (sub-15 mph) and in firm icy spots. With that fatty a waist, you just feel the inconsistencies in the terrain reverberate up into you legs much more dramatically.


----------



## Kevington

Alek Oestreng killing the park on the Cafe Racer 64. His cab 540s off the toe edge are just amazing.









Snowpark LAAX on Instagram: "Positive vibes, positive stance, smooth turns and an incredible style would be a good description of our early morning laps with @alek_oestreng. Back in 2012, Alek came to LAAX and took gold at the Burton European Open. Earlier this week, we bumped into him on the slopes and convinced him to come up early to cruise through our freshly groomed parks. Thanks for sending it early in the morning Alek! #SnowparkLaax #vormnznuni #before9 #earlybird #snowboarding #GoPro #Hero9 @gopro @laax @korua_shapes"


Snowpark LAAX shared a post on Instagram: "Positive vibes, positive stance, smooth turns and an incredible style would be a good description of our early morning laps with @alek_oestreng. Back in 2012, Alek came to LAAX and took gold at the Burton European Open. Earlier this week, we bumped...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Yeahti87

Kevington said:


> Alek Oestreng killing the park on the Cafe Racer 64. His cab 540s off the toe edge are just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowpark LAAX on Instagram: "Positive vibes, positive stance, smooth turns and an incredible style would be a good description of our early morning laps with @alek_oestreng. Back in 2012, Alek came to LAAX and took gold at the Burton European Open. Earlier this week, we bumped into him on the slopes and convinced him to come up early to cruise through our freshly groomed parks. Thanks for sending it early in the morning Alek! #SnowparkLaax #vormnznuni #before9 #earlybird #snowboarding #GoPro #Hero9 @gopro @laax @korua_shapes"
> 
> 
> Snowpark LAAX shared a post on Instagram: "Positive vibes, positive stance, smooth turns and an incredible style would be a good description of our early morning laps with @alek_oestreng. Back in 2012, Alek came to LAAX and took gold at the Burton European Open. Earlier this week, we bumped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


That’s the guy that invented the carve flip trick (or at least made it famous) 😁 He can probably do the same on a door. But yeah, amazing riding.


----------



## Jkb818

Kevington said:


> Alek Oestreng killing the park on the Cafe Racer 64. His cab 540s off the toe edge are just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowpark LAAX on Instagram: "Positive vibes, positive stance, smooth turns and an incredible style would be a good description of our early morning laps with @alek_oestreng. Back in 2012, Alek came to LAAX and took gold at the Burton European Open. Earlier this week, we bumped into him on the slopes and convinced him to come up early to cruise through our freshly groomed parks. Thanks for sending it early in the morning Alek! #SnowparkLaax #vormnznuni #before9 #earlybird #snowboarding #GoPro #Hero9 @gopro @laax @korua_shapes"
> 
> 
> Snowpark LAAX shared a post on Instagram: "Positive vibes, positive stance, smooth turns and an incredible style would be a good description of our early morning laps with @alek_oestreng. Back in 2012, Alek came to LAAX and took gold at the Burton European Open. Earlier this week, we bumped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Insane skills


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Damn, didn't realize Oestreng was off Rome. He had signature boards as recently as last season. I guess Rome needed to free up some money to give Stale 3 different pro models...



Kevington said:


> Alek Oestreng killing the park on the Cafe Racer 64. His cab 540s off the toe edge are just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowpark LAAX on Instagram: "Positive vibes, positive stance, smooth turns and an incredible style would be a good description of our early morning laps with @alek_oestreng. Back in 2012, Alek came to LAAX and took gold at the Burton European Open. Earlier this week, we bumped into him on the slopes and convinced him to come up early to cruise through our freshly groomed parks. Thanks for sending it early in the morning Alek! #SnowparkLaax #vormnznuni #before9 #earlybird #snowboarding #GoPro #Hero9 @gopro @laax @korua_shapes"
> 
> 
> Snowpark LAAX shared a post on Instagram: "Positive vibes, positive stance, smooth turns and an incredible style would be a good description of our early morning laps with @alek_oestreng. Back in 2012, Alek came to LAAX and took gold at the Burton European Open. Earlier this week, we bumped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Are you sure it's a 64? All of his pro models were ~155. Mega impressive if so. Like... extra impressive on top of his usual baseline level of impressive.


----------



## Eivind så klart

kimchijajonshim said:


> Damn, didn't realize Oestreng was off Rome. He had signature boards as recently as last season. I guess Rome needed to free up some money to give Stale 3 different pro models...
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's a 64? All of his pro models were ~155. Mega impressive if so. Like... extra impressive on top of his usual baseline level of impressive.


Quick Norwegian spellingcourse, if you don't have Å on your keyboard. Two A = Å. Both Staale and Ståle is correct😁 Same thing with Æ, AE = Æ. Now you have that useless information stuck for a few days!

Anyhow..
I´m now 21 rides in on my TF this season. This thing turned out to be my daily driver, did not expect that.
21 rides on the TF so far this season, 4 on my Mountain Twin and 1 on the Flagship.


----------



## Kevington

kimchijajonshim said:


> Damn, didn't realize Oestreng was off Rome. He had signature boards as recently as last season. I guess Rome needed to free up some money to give Stale 3 different pro models...
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's a 64? All of his pro models were ~155. Mega impressive if so. Like... extra impressive on top of his usual baseline level of impressive.


It was reposted by Korua and they said it was that board. Like @Yeahti87 said, these guys can do it on anything. I also think he's in that upper echelon, even within pro snowboarders, who are naturally extremely good at it. Not just from practicing tricks over and over either. 
I read an interview with him recently where he said he was getting more into splitboarding and finding good snow. Also Rome got bought by Nidecker. I can imagine some questions were asked about why a small American company needed 3 Norwegian pros.


----------



## Kevington

Eivind så klart said:


> Quick Norwegian spellingcourse, if you don't have Å on your keyboard. Two A = Å. Both Staale and Ståle is correct😁 Same thing with Æ, AE = Æ. Now you have that useless information stuck for a few days!
> 
> Anyhow..
> I´m now 21 rides in on my TF this season. This thing turned out to be my daily driver, did not expect that.
> 21 rides on the TF so far this season, 4 on my Mountain Twin and 1 on the Flagship.
> View attachment 157348


What size TF do you ride? I guess you are riding in Scandinavia, so not massive steep mountains like in the Alps?

I've been on the Otto57 for a while and demoed some others but foolishly ordered a TF54 and TF57 as they were half price from the UK but are of course stuck in some Brexit customs vortex. Hoping the 57 wont be too much of a boat for me.


----------



## ridethecliche

Kevington said:


> What size TF do you ride? I guess you are riding in Scandinavia, so not massive steep mountains like in the Alps?
> 
> I've been on the Otto57 for a while and demoed some others but foolishly ordered a TF54 and TF57 as they were half price from the UK but are of course stuck in some Brexit customs vortex. Hoping the 57 wont be too much of a boat for me.


You're a size 12 boot right? Not sure your weight but i'm a size 8 boot and weigh 75 kilos. I ride the 56 stealth and don't find that to be a boat at all. I found the fullbag supernaut much harder to turn, especially at lower speeds even after getting used to it.

I actually started moving my bindings towards the heelside a little bit to help with leverage since toeside turns are much easier.


----------



## Eivind så klart

I ride the 157 TF. I'm 70 kg and 180 cm high.
I try to ride at least once a month whole year around so I go where the snow is.
Usually Norway, Sweden, Austria and sometimes Finland. Not the steepest of the steep, but we got some good stuff in Lyngen etc


----------



## Kevington

ridethecliche said:


> You're a size 12 boot right? Not sure your weight but i'm a size 8 boot and weigh 75 kilos. I ride the 56 stealth and don't find that to be a boat at all. I found the fullbag supernaut much harder to turn, especially at lower speeds even after getting used to it.
> 
> I actually started moving my bindings towards the heelside a little bit to help with leverage since toeside turns are much easier.


I'm a 9.5 boot and also 75kg. Good to hear you don't find it too big.


----------



## Kevington

Eivind så klart said:


> I ride the 157 TF. I'm 70 kg and 180 cm high.
> I try to ride at least once a month whole year around so I go where the snow is.
> Usually Norway, Sweden, Austria and sometimes Finland. Not the steepest of the steep, but we got some good stuff in Lyngen etc


I'm a similar size and ride some of the same places so thats good news! I guess the Koruas just work regardless of the numbers. Its not even a short/wide, its just big all over. I'm in Copenhagen at the moment, so I ride my small local dryslope to keep the legs awake, small Swedish hills, then trips to Norway, Austria, France and the Homeland (Scotland). I _nearly_ got a one year job position in Lofoten, it looks amazing up there!


----------



## Phedder

Kevington said:


> It was reposted by Korua and they said it was that board. Like @Yeahti87 said, these guys can do it on anything. I also think he's in that upper echelon, even within pro snowboarders, who are naturally extremely good at it. Not just from practicing tricks over and over either.


Alek is definitely a beast who's riding always has so much power and style. The Airtime podcast with him was a good listen, sounds like he left Rome on good terms and is absolutely ripping on the Koruas.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Korua got a restock on Stealth 163 and I pulled the trigger. Thinking if I love the Stealth, I'll probably sell the Cafe Racer. That thing is mega fun, but 278 mm waist is a lot of board except in hero snow. Think the Stealth will likely fit a similar spot in the quiver and maybe even end up as my daily driver.

Haven't paid full price for a board in years, but Koruas basically never go on sale in North America. I saw a few 40% off in Canada during the initial COVID lockdown panic, but that was an extremely weird situation and in any case they didn't have the sizes or models I was looking for.

Still wish they made a Tranny Finder 160 or 163, and that it was about 5 mm narrower (down to 264 mm waist)... but they don't and they don't, so Stealth 163 is the next best thing.


----------



## Eivind så klart

Kevington said:


> I'm a similar size and ride some of the same places so thats good news! I guess the Koruas just work regardless of the numbers. Its not even a short/wide, its just big all over. I'm in Copenhagen at the moment, so I ride my small local dryslope to keep the legs awake, small Swedish hills, then trips to Norway, Austria, France and the Homeland (Scotland). I _nearly_ got a one year job position in Lofoten, it looks amazing up there!


Check out IdreFjall if you haven't been? Got the steepest groomed trail in Scandalnavia, for speed skiing or something. Just 5-ish hours from you. And the Lyngen Alps in Norway, that place is heaven.


----------



## Kevington

Eivind så klart said:


> Check out IdreFjall if you haven't been? Got the steepest groomed trail in Scandalnavia, for speed skiing or something. Just 5-ish hours from you. And the Lyngen Alps in Norway, that place is heaven.


I've not been to Idrefjall, it is quite close but still a 10hr drive. I can be in Innsbruck in 13hrs, stopping in at Korua HQ on the way, so its a tough call to head north. Lyngen Alps, with a pilgrimage to Riksgränsen however, would be more than worth the travel time


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Dart in Deep Powder


----------



## Eivind så klart

10 hours.. Idre is not worth that. Unless it's on your way north.
Riksgrensen is more of a chainsaw/sled place. But on your way, pick me up and let me of at Lyngen 😁

Edit: Idre just had the World Cup in Boardercross so if the track is still there it might be worth the trip


----------



## ridethecliche

Can anyone help explain the otto to me? Angry's review seemed pretty unremarkable till the verdict.
Is it a good freestyle board for folks that like the ride for koruas or is it a good freestyle board period? There are so many boards in that category that seem to be so good that it's a bit wild to think that korua got one dialed in as well as some of the experienced players... thinking the likes of rome in that category though I guess their boards are definitely not as wide.

This is pretty friggin compelling though: 




I guess I could size down to a 153 for the otto which would be pretty cool. I could definitely see that being a daily driver and the stealth being a more carve heavy slash powder board.



Kevington said:


> I'm a 9.5 boot and also 75kg. Good to hear you don't find it too big.


You'll be fine. The TF 57 is the same board as the stealth 56 except it doesn't have the cutout. I'm a huge huge huge fan.



kimchijajonshim said:


> Korua got a restock on Stealth 163 and I pulled the trigger. Thinking if I love the Stealth, I'll probably sell the Cafe Racer. That thing is mega fun, but 278 mm waist is a lot of board except in hero snow. Think the Stealth will likely fit a similar spot in the quiver and maybe even end up as my daily driver.
> 
> Haven't paid full price for a board in years, but Koruas basically never go on sale in North America. I saw a few 40% off in Canada during the initial COVID lockdown panic, but that was an extremely weird situation and in any case they didn't have the sizes or models I was looking for.
> 
> Still wish they made a Tranny Finder 160 or 163, and that it was about 5 mm narrower (down to 264 mm waist)... but they don't and they don't, so Stealth 163 is the next best thing.


I think you'll be very happy with the stealth. It's the same board as the TF with a cutout from what I can tell. So it'll be a similarly good daily which will do better in snow. I think it's fine for landing and riding switch/fakie here or there as needed. I tend to ride with bindings up a bit so there's a decent amount of tail. Especially with wider boards, I like my front foot to be close-ish to the rockered nose section to get a bit more in terms of turn initiation.

I wish they'd change the name of the TF... even if I wanted one right now, I'm not owning a board with that name. I know what it really means, but I bet someone was chuckling at the double entendre there.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Eivind så klart said:


> 10 hours.. Idre is not worth that. Unless it's on your way north.
> Riksgrensen is more of a chainsaw/sled place. But on your way, pick me up and let me of at Lyngen 😁
> 
> Edit: Idre just had the World Cup in Boardercross so if the track is still there it might be worth the trip


There are some nice places in Sweden, but not really worth going to if you don't live nearby. Riksgränsen is nice because it's sort of iconic 

I'm going to Ramundberget in Sweden this season and I'm packing my Pencil plus and my First Call 151.


----------



## Yeahti87

ridethecliche said:


> Can anyone help explain the otto to me? Angry's review seemed pretty unremarkable till the verdict.
> Is it a good freestyle board for folks that like the ride for koruas or is it a good freestyle board period? There are so many boards in that category that seem to be so good that it's a bit wild to think that korua got one dialed in as well as some of the experienced players... thinking the likes of rome in that category though I guess their boards are definitely not as wide.


I rode @dudi_wroc Otto 161 yesterday. From Angry’s review you think it’s a freestyle board. It’s not. You have the Stealth. The flex on the Otto is SLIGHTLY softer than their tapered boards like CR/TF/Pencil etc. The tail is stiff, it was hard to tail press it. I had easier time yesterday pressing my Nitro Pantera 166 than the Otto 
It does ride switch well, has a lot of pop but it’s rather an all mountain-freeride board with a twinnish shape. Rode my other buds Flagship 161 yesterday as well, easier to tail press again and felt more playful. Ravine is a noodle compared to the Otto. And I like stiffer boards.

Take your Stealth, soften it just a bit keeping the same directional flex pattern, reshape it and you have the Otto.
It’s a board for a guy who wants a twinnish Korua that doesn’t suck switch as the other shapes.


----------



## Kevington

ridethecliche said:


> Can anyone help explain the otto to me? Angry's review seemed pretty unremarkable till the verdict.
> Is it a good freestyle board for folks that like the ride for koruas or is it a good freestyle board period? There are so many boards in that category that seem to be so good that it's a bit wild to think that korua got one dialed in as well as some of the experienced players... thinking the likes of rome in that category though I guess their boards are definitely not as wide.


Its not really a freestyle board. It is way stiffer than a freestyle board from other manufacturers. Maybe the 153 could be closer to a true freestyle flex but for me the 157 is more of a directional charger that carves really well due to the sidecut, stiffness and extra width. That said, it depends on what you mean by freestyle. If its jibs, butters and big spins then this is not your board but for a freestyle approach to charging around the mountain, I prefer a stiffer board like the Otto as it smoothes out the terrain and makes other things possible. You can just skip over or charge through a bumpy take off, landing or run out. If you see a windlip high off the side of the piste it can carry speed and power to get you up there to slash or jump, where a softer board would buckle and you would run out of steam half way. Being a bit wide but not tapered it is really stable for take offs and landings. It just tracks straight until you want it to turn which makes it reassuring to get air outside of the park. I look at it as a great mountain freestyle board. This usually means a balance between being good in the park and not too bad going fast and floating in pow but in this case it can really do that often marketed thing of "turning the mountain into a skatepark".


----------



## ridethecliche

So the shape is deceiving. Interesting.

I'm just saying that the market for a directional board that makes the mountain into a skatepark is a bit saturated, no? I'm sure it's awesome but there's also the Rome ravine, Salomon super 8, etc etc etc. 

I know every company has their flavor of what a board like this should be and id be stoked to try one out.


----------



## SnowboardJayCO

Hello my fellow Korua riders! First post here, but been loving this discussion thread for a bit now. Wanted to get some input on a new ride I'm considering. Currently I have a TF 54 and a Dart 56. Live in Colorado and mostly ride groomers, trees, some back country and zero park. Love aggressive carving and going fast mostly with some jumps here and there. Currently my TF is my daily and the Dart for pow days. Been wanting to get a hard charging carving board and was debating between another Korua like the Pencil, but also I know a lot of fellas in here also have an Amplid. Looking at the surfari for this slot. My stats are 70 kilos and 172 cm, size 9 US boot. Currently riding burton step ons. 

Not opposed to another Korua cause I love the brand, but also thinking it may be good to diversify a bit. Thoughts?


----------



## GDimac

Owned the 57 Otto briefly, and @Yeahti87 & @Kevington were pretty spot on. Out of the Korua line, it's their most "normal" feeling type of ride and just a touch softer in flex compared to the others. But can still handle when you push it, as is the nature of all the Koruas. And most switch friendly, as already stated. 

And @SnowboardJayCO, the Pencil rips as I've praised a couple times on here, and as many Pencil owners here can attest too, as well. Contender as the best board I've owned/ridden in the last little while. Another board to possibly consider would be the United Shapes Orbit. Formerly my fave ripper board, before I owned the Pencil, that is lol. @kimchijajonshim can elaborate on his experience with his, as well.


----------



## ridethecliche

SnowboardJayCO said:


> Hello my fellow Korua riders! First post here, but been loving this discussion thread for a bit now. Wanted to get some input on a new ride I'm considering. Currently I have a TF 54 and a Dart 56. Live in Colorado and mostly ride groomers, trees, some back country and zero park. Love aggressive carving and going fast mostly with some jumps here and there. Currently my TF is my daily and the Dart for pow days. Been wanting to get a hard charging carving board and was debating between another Korua like the Pencil, but also I know a lot of fellas in here also have an Amplid. Looking at the surfari for this slot. My stats are 70 kilos and 172 cm, size 9 US boot. Currently riding burton step ons.
> 
> Not opposed to another Korua cause I love the brand, but also thinking it may be good to diversify a bit. Thoughts?


Looked at their plus line at all? Bullet train plus could be the ticket.
Lots of other brands as well though. Fullbag and nitro have some wild offerings same with the amplid pentaquark and unw8.
The endeavor alpha's also for sale right now. Might be worth picking up as a groomer carving slash hard charging board but really wouldn't be my first pick.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I took away that it is a carving board with a moderate waist and twinnish shape...like another board I’m very familiar with


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I took away that it is a carving board with a moderate waist and twinnish shape...like another board I’m very familiar with


I wonder which one that could be...Perhaps one pressed by NS.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

ridethecliche said:


> I wonder which one that could be...Perhaps one pressed by NS.


and in the comparable section of the review lol

happy to see the old dog still has a place in the fight.


----------



## Yeahti87

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I took away that it is a carving board with a moderate waist and twinnish shape...like another board I’m very familiar with


Overall the review is spot on. Just that flex section with a middle of the road freestyle flex is off. Change it to a middle of the road freeride flex and noone will mistake it for a freestyle deck.


----------



## shreddyruxpin

snow & pow adventures said:


> I also bought 2021 Katanas for this season, but only tested them on Nitro Dropout. I'll test them with Dart tomorrow. So far I like the toe strap. They hold like crazy when set up correctly to match the shape of your boots.


How did you feel about this in the end? Of the bindings I currently own, the Katanas are probably the best fit for the Cafe Racer or Pencil that I'm planning on buying soon... but I guess my 2020 Union Atlas could also work out okay. I kinda want to get some Rome Cleavers for it but it's $$$ I shouldn't be spending at the moment.


----------



## Kevington

ridethecliche said:


> So the shape is deceiving. Interesting.
> 
> I'm just saying that the market for a directional board that makes the mountain into a skatepark is a bit saturated, no? I'm sure it's awesome but there's also the Rome ravine, Salomon super 8, etc etc etc.
> 
> I know every company has their flavor of what a board like this should be and id be stoked to try one out.


Yeah, theres a lot of boards in that area, or at least claiming to be. I rode my friend's Ravine 155 for a few laps. It was like riding a piece of wet carpet, so soft. I was on a Capita Mercury 157 at the time so it wasn't just the difference coming from a super stiff board. He actually tried to warranty it as he thought it must be a production mistake. I think the Ravine is in that zone of park boards with a directional pow shape that are very popular at the moment. People got bored of looking at twin shapes but don't actually want to ride a freeride board, which makes sense. 

I owned a Super 8 157 and it was a fun board but a bit too soft for me, particularly in the nose. Its a Japanese style board that Salomon seems to have a few of. Great for mellow pow and carving on not so steep slopes and not going too fast. Designed by a guy in his 40s with nothing to prove who lives at the rather flat looking Mt Bachelor. I folded the nose on it often and I'm not a particularly big or gnarly rider. I probably would've been fine on a bigger size but the 57 was the size for me according to the chart. All-mountain is such a difficult category. _Which_ mountain? I was in Chamonix so obviously on the wrong all-mountain board. I was not really aware of board specs at that time so just looked at the shape, the price and saw it had camber and thought "great, lets go snowboarding". (oh, those carefree days!)

The Korua boards, even the Otto, are just in another league in terms of the power generated by the beefy core and the magical sidecut, while still being user friendly due to mellow glass layup and no carbon.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> and in the comparable section of the review lol
> 
> happy to see the old dog still has a place in the fight.


Is the academy masters the same as your tom Sims pro?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

ridethecliche said:


> Is the academy masters the same as your tom Sims pro?


Yup. Identical in shape and specs. Lame topsheet though, not 'Merica enough.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Yup. Identical in shape and specs. Lame topsheet though, not 'Merica enough.


Damn I thought it had more camber. Academy bills it as a mellow board!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

ridethecliche said:


> Damn I thought it had more camber. Academy bills it as a mellow board!


nope micro camber and rockered tips. It’s not mellow, but it’s pretty catch free. Unless they changed the core and lay up. In that case idk shit lol


----------



## shreddyruxpin

Does anyone know how the flex of the Otto compares to something like a Ride Superpig? I imagine them to be similar, but maybe the Otto is a little siffer?


----------



## Yeahti87

shreddyruxpin said:


> Does anyone know how the flex of the Otto compares to something like a Ride Superpig? I imagine them to be similar, but maybe the Otto is a little siffer?


Our bud has a Superpig. The Otto is indeed stiffer, like one step up in a 1/10 scale, similar directional flex.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I imagine they wouldn’t ride similarly at all


----------



## Yeahti87

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I imagine they wouldn’t ride similarly at all


Yup, different boards. Very different sidecuts and the Korua is more beefy and damp for sure.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Kevington said:


> Yeah, theres a lot of boards in that area, or at least claiming to be. I rode my friend's Ravine 155 for a few laps. It was like riding a piece of wet carpet, so soft. I was on a Capita Mercury 157 at the time so it wasn't just the difference coming from a super stiff board. He actually tried to warranty it as he thought it must be a production mistake. I think the Ravine is in that zone of park boards with a directional pow shape that are very popular at the moment. People got bored of looking at twin shapes but don't actually want to ride a freeride board, which makes sense.
> 
> I owned a Super 8 157 and it was a fun board but a bit too soft for me, particularly in the nose. Its a Japanese style board that Salomon seems to have a few of. Great for mellow pow and carving on not so steep slopes and not going too fast. Designed by a guy in his 40s with nothing to prove who lives at the rather flat looking Mt Bachelor. I folded the nose on it often and I'm not a particularly big or gnarly rider. I probably would've been fine on a bigger size but the 57 was the size for me according to the chart. All-mountain is such a difficult category. _Which_ mountain? I was in Chamonix so obviously on the wrong all-mountain board. I was not really aware of board specs at that time so just looked at the shape, the price and saw it had camber and thought "great, lets go snowboarding". (oh, those carefree days!)
> 
> The Korua boards, even the Otto, are just in another league in terms of the power generated by the beefy core and the magical sidecut, while still being user friendly due to mellow glass layup and no carbon.


Random aside, I hate the difficulty of feeling out boards based on whatever random marketing nonsense the companies put out. The Super 8 on paper looks pretty much perfect for what I'm looking for. Essentially my dream shape (maybe a couple more cm of effective edge, but quibbling). I'd prefer early-rise camber to back-seat camber, but the distinction is pretty minor. 

But I always had a strong suspicion that it's too soft for what I prefer. I am a bigger guy (200-210 lbs) and ride reasonably hard on steeper mountains, so I have a tendency to fold over on the nose. Super 8's always been listed at a "4/5" flex, which is roughly my wheelhouse in theory, but I kept getting signals it was probably too soft for what I was looking. Spoke to a few folks who've both the Super 8 and the Cafe Racer 64 who confirmed that. The Cafe Racer is about as soft a board as I'd ever want in my quiver, and takeaway from the conversation is the Super 8's is noticeably softer (at least in the nose).


----------



## shreddyruxpin

Yeahti87 said:


> Our bud has a Superpig. The Otto is indeed stiffer, like one step up in a 1/10 scale, similar directional flex.


Thanks, that's what I was expecting.



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I imagine they wouldn’t ride similarly at all





Yeahti87 said:


> Yup, different boards. Very different sidecuts and the Korua is more beefy and damp for sure.


Yeah, I didn't expect them to ride the same at all, but I'm just trying to get a sense of stiffness between the Otto, the Pencil / CR, and the Pencil Plus... etc. The Superpig just happens to be a point of reference that I know well since it's my daily driver at the moment


----------



## Kevington

kimchijajonshim said:


> Random aside, I hate the difficulty of feeling out boards based on whatever random marketing nonsense the companies put out. The Super 8 on paper looks pretty much perfect for what I'm looking for. Essentially my dream shape (maybe a couple more cm of effective edge, but quibbling). I'd prefer early-rise camber to back-seat camber, but the distinction is pretty minor.
> 
> But I always had a strong suspicion that it's too soft for what I prefer. I am a bigger guy (200-210 lbs) and ride reasonably hard on steeper mountains, so I have a tendency to fold over on the nose. Super 8's always been listed at a "4/5" flex, which is roughly my wheelhouse in theory, but I kept getting signals it was probably too soft for what I was looking. Spoke to a few folks who've both the Super 8 and the Cafe Racer 64 who confirmed that. The Cafe Racer is about as soft a board as I'd ever want in my quiver, and takeaway from the conversation is the Super 8's is noticeably softer (at least in the nose).


I've not ridden the Cafe Racer but based on the Otto I own and the TF and Pencil I demoed for several weeks, the Super 8 is way softer. The Super 8 has a softer flex lengthwise but a bit more torsional stiffness. Its a nice way to allow the board to hold a carve and feel responsive while still being quite soft tip to tail but has its limitations when you hit chopped up snow or unpredictable conditions. Its designed to be ridden off the tail and works well for low angle turns as you can manipulate the sidecut easily to change the shape of the turn. Think Japanese snowsurf carvers who style it out beautifully without needing to go fast.


----------



## shreddyruxpin

Okay... just hit the button on a Pencil 164... was a tough call between that and the Cafe Racer, but I think for my current riding abilities (advanced in general, but probably only a beginner-to-intermediate carver) the Pencil will still be great on groomers, and it's probably a bit more versatile when it comes to powder and side hits.

Can't wait to try it out! STOKED!


----------



## dudi_wroc

shreddyruxpin said:


> Okay... just hit the button on a Pencil 164... was a tough call between that and the Cafe Racer, but I think for my current riding abilities (advanced in general, but probably only a beginner-to-intermediate carver) the Pencil will still be great on groomers, and it's probably a bit more versatile when it comes to powder and side hits.
> 
> Can't wait to try it out! STOKED!


You gonna love it. If they will make Pencil a bit wider im gonna sel CR and Dart and buy it.
Have fun


----------



## edi414

dudi_wroc said:


> You gonna love it. If they will make Pencil a bit wider im gonna sel CR and Dart and buy it.
> Have fun


Aye good decision I think for what you describe. The Pencil is a great all mountain board and a lot of fun on and off piste!


----------



## dudi_wroc

I had Pencil . own Dart CR Otto ...so i can tell they ride all like Koruas ... But now im stuck with CR and Dart and wondering every day..m should it stay or should it go .... (Dart).
If i manage to buy Amplid Aloha Vibes - which still on amplid specs is up to 90kg and im a bit above that. So for sure want have float like Dart 164.

My quiver for now:
1. Korua CR64 - carving soft groomer / slush
2. Endeavor Pioneer 157W - FS 
3. Korua Dart 164 - powder / slush
4. Yes Optimistic 157 - powder / trees / busy days
5. Nitro Pantera 166W - hard groomer carving - probably will stay ... Got it for test drive from @Yeahti87 

6. Korua otto 161 for sale


----------



## snow & pow adventures

shreddyruxpin said:


> How did you feel about this in the end? Of the bindings I currently own, the Katanas are probably the best fit for the Cafe Racer or Pencil that I'm planning on buying soon... but I guess my 2020 Union Atlas could also work out okay. I kinda want to get some Rome Cleavers for it but it's $$$ I shouldn't be spending at the moment.


Hah I broke one highback after 2 days of riding, and I'm receiving a new one this week... so didn't have chance to ride them more.


----------



## Yeahti87

Snowboard Robot ++ on a TF


----------



## Snowdaddy

So I was only going to pack the First Call 51 and the Pencil + for my trip... but somehow the Bullet Train slipped into the bag the morning we left. Tomorrow I'm going to ride the Bullet Train. Today I got on a bunch of Stranda boards and a Buteo from Tur.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Where in Sweden do you ride @Snowdaddy, and would you recommend it to tourists from other countries?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Mountain Surfer said:


> Where in Sweden do you ride @Snowdaddy, and would you recommend it to tourists from other countries?


I would probably not go to Sweden if I wasn't already here. Swedish mountains are old and small and shaved down by ice ages... most of them. I guess it depends a little on what you want. Funäsfjällen usually have good snow, but if you want to go to Sweden I would probably aim for Riksgränsen because it's a different place to many other resorts.

But.... from the UK... why not just go to the Alps...


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Snowdaddy said:


> I would probably not go to Sweden if I wasn't already here. Swedish mountains are old and small and shaved down by ice ages... most of them. I guess it depends a little on what you want. Funäsfjällen usually have good snow, but if you want to go to Sweden I would probably aim for Riksgränsen because it's a different place to many other resorts.
> 
> But.... from the UK... why not just go to the Alps...


Yes I would normally of course choose the Alps for Europe, but I'm just keeping all options open in case France/Switzerland/Austria etc. are out of the question either due to travel restrictions or quarantine rules, but Sweden/Norway/Finland etc. may be an option (at one point earlier on in the pandemic, we couldn't go to France/Austria/Switzerland from the UK (either because of rules regarding testing, quarantine or travel bans), but we could go to Norway/Sweden/Italy because the rules of individual countries were different.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Mountain Surfer said:


> Yes I would normally of course choose the Alps for Europe, but I'm just keeping all options open in case France/Switzerland/Austria etc. are out of the question either due to travel restrictions or quarantine rules, but Sweden/Norway/Finland etc. may be an option (at one point earlier on in the pandemic, we couldn't go to France/Austria/Switzerland from the UK (either because of rules regarding testing, quarantine or travel bans), but we could go to Norway/Sweden/Italy because the rules of individual countries were different.


If the option is not going at all I would go to Sweden but I would check the quarantine rules. If I go to the UK I have to quarantine for a week when I get back.


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Yeah it's an ever changing situation. I think the Scandi countries would only be an option if the Alps were out of the question. The rules between countries have been changing on a monthly/weekly basis over the last year so it would depend on the rules at that time. No doubt next winter vaccine rules will be in play also, so it will depend on the situation at the time. Its just good to know a little bit about the mountains/resorts in each place in case that country turns out to be an option!


----------



## Kevington

Most of the Scandinavian mountains are not much bigger than the Scottish ones. I don't know if you have any experience of riding in Scotland but late march and april are usually great and there's already a deep base established so the season should go late this year, covid permitting of course.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Stealth 163 rips. Am going to sell my Cafe Racer 164, buddy already got dibs. Stealth feels just tiny bit burlier and significantly lighter. The main reason I picked up the Stealth was for the narrower waist. 269 mm waist is still a lot on size 10s, but much more manageable than 278 mm in firm conditions. I'm a little skeptical of that tail for switch (both because of the low-key useless mini-swallow and because it doesn't have much of a tail kick) but whatever, I don't ride that much switch anyway.


----------



## ridethecliche

I've tooled around with the stealth switch and it's fine on groomers. I honestly love the board. If they had a plus model I might even consider buying one new down the line. It's just so much fun to ride.

I've only been riding for 3 seasons and I've ridden a few boards. The stealth was the first board I've ridden till date that was like... wow... I can't imagine not owning this. The yup is up there too, but the stealth just clicked for me in a way that I can't describe.

I also bought the yup at the end of my first season and it was likely too much board for me at the time but that's a different story!


----------



## start_today

@ridethecliche Where are you riding the Stealth, you’re on the East Coast, right? Trying to decide if this type of board will be worth it for conditions we have.


----------



## ridethecliche

I've ridden it at blue mountain in the Poconos but spent a fair amount of time on it at Loon in NH. I used to live in MA and we're eventually planning to relocate there. Will likely spend atleast a week at loon next season with the ikon since we deferred this year.


----------



## start_today

Sweet, thanks. From things you've posted I think we are about the same level, so you being into this board gets me stoked on it, haha. 

Did you grab that Stealth that was for sale on here? Things are just starting to add up for me....


----------



## ridethecliche

Yup that was me. I think it's my favorite board I've ever ridden.

It gelled like right away for me. The stability is so palpable from the get go. I have a small foot (sz 8) but got used to it pretty quickly. It feels totally incredible.

Should also be the perfect powder board for me at 160-170lbs. It's honestly making me rethink a lot of my boards. I think it's done for the year now though womp.


----------



## Jkb818

Don’t feel like scrolling through this entire thread but does anyone have any experience with the tranny finder plus? I wonder how the 157 would be for me at 140 pounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I just love that my handle is constantly on the front page because of this thread 🤣

it’s a constant reminder that I still don’t have a Korua...Le Sigh...


----------



## Snow Hound

Kevington said:


> Most of the Scandinavian mountains are not much bigger than the Scottish ones. I don't know if you have any experience of riding in Scotland but late march and april are usually great and there's already a deep base established so the season should go late this year, covid permitting of course.


Scotland is my last (very dim) hope of some riding this year. Cairngorm is the only area that stays open if there's snow right? I've been there a couple of times but would really like to check out the others.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I just love that my handle is constantly on the front page because of this thread 🤣
> 
> it’s a constant reminder that I still don’t have a Korua...Le Sigh...


Yeah, wait. WTF?!


----------



## garikgarik

Jkb818 said:


> Don’t feel like scrolling through this entire thread but does anyone have any experience with the tranny finder plus? I wonder how the 157 would be for me at 140 pounds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At my 90kg the board is torsionally and longitudinally stiff.


----------



## dudi_wroc

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I just love that my handle is constantly on the front page because of this thread
> 
> it’s a constant reminder that I still don’t have a Korua...Le Sigh...


Shame on you !!


----------



## Yeahti87

KORUA 21/22 Snowboards Preview - Boardsport SOURCE


BoardSport Source presents a preview of KORUA 21/22 Snowboards collection by conducting an interview with a member of the team behind it.




www.boardsportsource.com




Pocket Rocket with steel edges.
A new more switch friendly Transition Finder. Alek’s influence? No more Tranny’s
Pin Tonic - Trenchdigger 2.0?


----------



## NT.Thunder

Hmmmm, might be worth picking up that 2nd hand tranny finder


----------



## Yeahti87

Makes total sense to change the TF to a less tapered board. Less overlap with CR/Pencil/Stealth etc. Now I can have an incentive to add one...


----------



## start_today

Great chance to get away from a name does not sounds not great.


----------



## ridethecliche

Fantastic decision to change the name. I've always hated the name and would never own a board with that name. I was kind of hesitant to support the brand in general, but might actually look to buy something new from them in the future now. It definitely seemed like a teenager level thing to do... Like "hehehehehe that's so lulzy yay!"

*



Are you using any new materials in your hardware for 21/22? If so, what, and why? We’re interested in anything new in inserts / edges / cores / sidewalls / glue / resin/ wood types / base material etc here.

Click to expand...

*


> The Plus line will be featuring a new light top-sheet made of a very thin layer of base material, which can be waxed according to local snow temperatures to minimize snow building up on top of the board. It is also very easy to repair, which is especially an advantage with splitboards as they tend to get hard beatings.


I found this to be really interesting, especially because we joke about waxing the topsheet sometimes!

Still waiting for the stealth plus. I wonder if they just don't sell enough to think that it merits a plus model.



NT.Thunder said:


> Hmmmm, might be worth picking up that 2nd hand tranny finder


You should have gotten that one over a week ago. Just put a nice sticker over the name!


----------



## Snowdaddy

Having tried a bunch of boards this week I'm still securely attached to my Pencil + and Bullet Train. The Pencil plus is just a super fun board to ride in decent conditions and the Bullet Train is on rails. Of my boards these two are probably the ones I'd part with last.

I want to justify buying a Tur or a Stranda, but these two got me covered in everything but relaxed "party boarding".


----------



## ridethecliche

But party boarding is soooo funnn


----------



## Snowdaddy

ridethecliche said:


> But party boarding is soooo funnn


And for that I have the First Call, but I don't think any Stranda would fit the party board category...


----------



## ridethecliche

Any board is a party board if you bring the party doe.


----------



## Jkb818

A 156 dart plus sounds sick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> You should have gotten that one over a week ago. Just put a nice sticker over the name!


Maybe, but my first priority is getting onto the mountain. I know this sounds easy but for some it's a logistical and pricey nightmare. I'm confident the Yup and Surfari will suffice with the PP as back-up.


----------



## Snow Hound

I really don't get all fuss about the name? Tranny is short for transition, it's the same fucking word. I rode trannies all the time in the 80's. I'm married with kids these days. Now Korua is changing it because the woke police got their gender neutral undergarments all bunched. Fuck this shit. As for not riding something because of it's name? Talk about discrimination! Maybe you're looking to transition into something?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Snow Hound said:


> I really don't get all fuss about the name? Tranny is short for transition, it's the same fucking word. I rode trannies all the time in the 80's. I'm married with kids these days. Now Korua is changing it because the woke police got their gender neutral undergarments all bunched. Fuck this shit. As for not riding something because of it's name? Talk about discrimination! Maybe you're looking to transition into something?


It was a stupid choice of name to begin with. It’s not the end of the world that they’re changing it.


----------



## Scalpelman

Hey man we all did things in the 80’s we aren’t proud of. But if you like riding trannys, more power to you.


----------



## ridethecliche

Snow Hound said:


> I really don't get all fuss about the name? Tranny is short for transition, it's the same fucking word. I rode trannies all the time in the 80's. I'm married with kids these days. Now Korua is changing it because the woke police got their gender neutral undergarments all bunched. Fuck this shit. As for not riding something because of it's name? *Talk about discrimination!* Maybe you're looking to transition into something?


For some strange reason I feel like that's a talk you're not willing or prepared to have.
Why are you so upset that they changed the name away from the short form? And you're talking about others getting their panties twisted?


----------



## start_today

@Snowdaddy, No one is telling you how to feel or trying to control your rights or whatever strawman argument you’re about to make . Ride and I (and probably others) didn’t like the name, because it’s a phrase used to disrespectfully refer to a group of people. Korua made a lazy choice in choosing it and it probably wasn’t intentional. Maybe they are intentionally “fixing” that choice, maybe they are just randomly moving to a new name. Us being like “that name is shitty so I won’t buy it” isn’t different than someone being like “that board seems cool, but the graphics are a so ugly I’m gonna opt for for another board that is more or less the same.”


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Yeah I mean I bought the board last year because it's supposed to be awesome, but I don't like the name. Whether you are "woke" or not, when you talk to people and say "Tranny Finder" you get weird looks. It's just not a word that really used often these days, and when it is, it's often an incredibly bigoted person doing so. I didn't not buy the board because of it, but I would probably call it the T Finder in most cases when speaking with friends or whoever about it. Even this amount of discussion on this topic is probably overkill, it's really not a huge deal. Transition Finder is better, but whatever.


----------



## start_today

For people who typically ride duck on other boards, do you change your binding set ups to be more positive for carvey boards?


----------



## dudi_wroc

start_today said:


> For people who typically ride duck on other boards, do you change your binding set ups to be more positive for carvey boards?


Depends of conditions on the slope. If its fine i rede ++ if its bumpy etc. I give back foot close to 0. Between -9 to +9


----------



## Snowdaddy

start_today said:


> @Snowdaddy, No one is telling you how to feel or trying to control your rights or whatever strawman argument you’re about to make . Ride and I (and probably others) didn’t like the name, because it’s a phrase used to disrespectfully refer to a group of people. Korua made a lazy choice in choosing it and it probably wasn’t intentional. Maybe they are intentionally “fixing” that choice, maybe they are just randomly moving to a new name. Us being like “that name is shitty so I won’t buy it” isn’t different than someone being like “that board seems cool, but the graphics are a so ugly I’m gonna opt for for another board that is more or less the same.”


I really have no clue what you are on about? Straw man?


----------



## ridethecliche

Snowdaddy said:


> I really have no clue what you are on about? Straw man?


I think he meant to tag the other guy. Easy to confuse daddy and hounds 😂😂😂


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

If you insist on having vernacular on your snowboard that might upset people there are plenty of stupid stickers you can put on your board. Don’t worry, you’ll still be able to let people know you’re a twat. I respect the decision to change the name and fully understand why, but it never effected my decision making, personally.


----------



## Jkb818

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> If you insist on having vernacular on your snowboard that might upset people there are plenty of stupid stickers you can put on your board. Don’t worry, you’ll still be able to let people know you’re a twat. I respect the decision to change the name and fully understand why, but it never effected my decision making, personally.


This would be a good cover up sticker










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## start_today

Snowdaddy said:


> I really have no clue what you are on about? Straw man?


ugh, yeah, sorry, wrong user name. This is my first time ever using the Internet....


----------



## Kevington

Snow Hound said:


> Scotland is my last (very dim) hope of some riding this year. Cairngorm is the only area that stays open if there's snow right? I've been there a couple of times but would really like to check out the others.


I think this year any of them would stay open if there is snow to try and get something out of the season. The Lecht is not worth it unless nothing else is open. Glencoe, Glenshee and Nevis Range are all great if the conditions are good. The back bowl at Nevis Range has proper alpine terrain with a traverse out that leads to a chairlift. Couloirs and steeps. I used to live in a caravan at Cairngorm and have many fond memories of the mountain but my heart is in Glencoe. Tight, steep, rocky terrain. Ancient, wooden one seater chairlift. A car park and a shack with tickets and soggy sausage rolls. Korua wise, I'd take a TF or Pencil, the big carvers need more space than there is on most of the runs in Scotland.


----------



## edi414

Kevington said:


> I think this year any of them would stay open if there is snow to try and get something out of the season. The Lecht is not worth it unless nothing else is open. Glencoe, Glenshee and Nevis Range are all great if the conditions are good. The back bowl at Nevis Range has proper alpine terrain with a traverse out that leads to a chairlift. Couloirs and steeps. I used to live in a caravan at Cairngorm and have many fond memories of the mountain but my heart is in Glencoe. Tight, steep, rocky terrain. Ancient, wooden one seater chairlift. A car park and a shack with tickets and soggy sausage rolls. Korua wise, I'd take a TF or Pencil, the big carvers need more space than there is on most of the runs in Scotland.


Good memories indeed, I know exactly what you’re talking about 😉


----------



## GDimac

Quick little edit on the Pencil 59, to hopefully lighten the mood ... and excite you to get on a Pencil asap lol 🤓.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Stealth 163 is cementing itself as my everyday driver. Been riding it on this week at Mount Bachelor all week and it's handled everything pretty well... low angle knee to thigh deep pow, wind scoured death, tight tree zones. Haven't had a chance to push it through its paces at higher speeds but feels pretty good up to 35 mph. I'll start pushing it when I get back to more familiar (and steeper) terrain in Tahoe, but I'd expect to be fine up to around 50 and maybe north of that. 

It doesn't flow turns or ride pow as well as my Moss Swallow, or charge or rail as hard as my US Orbit or Dupraz, but it splits the difference nicely. If I have no idea what conditions are or can only bring one solid board on a trip, the Stealth is definitely the new go-to. 

Only real complaints is the tail. The "swallow" is too shallow to actually do anything, but still introduces the perfect platform to lift line jerries to catch. Purely cosmetic but I need to seal this up when I get home. Least I don't have to worry about that first ding anymore.


----------



## ridethecliche

@kimchijajonshim you don't think the cutout helps the tail sink down a little bit in deeper snow?

I hope I get to take mine out in some real snow sometime. I really dig the board! Your liking it is reassuring to me too that my perception wasn't too out there!


----------



## Donutz

This is really minor, but the cutout makes the board more stable when leaning it up against something.


----------



## WigMar

Donutz said:


> This is really minor, but the cutout makes the board more stable when leaning it up against something.


Pintails and classic popsicle shapes just don't want to stand against the wall! It's annoying.


----------



## supern00b

kimchijajonshim said:


> Stealth 163 is cementing itself as my everyday driver. Been riding it on this week at Mount Bachelor all week and it's handled everything pretty well... low angle knee to thigh deep pow, wind scoured death, tight tree zones. Haven't had a chance to push it through its paces at higher speeds but feels pretty good up to 35 mph. I'll start pushing it when I get back to more familiar (and steeper) terrain in Tahoe, but I'd expect to be fine up to around 50 and maybe north of that.
> 
> It doesn't flow turns or ride pow as well as my Moss Swallow, or charge or rail as hard as my US Orbit or Dupraz, but it splits the difference nicely. If I have no idea what conditions are or can only bring one solid board on a trip, the Stealth is definitely the new go-to.
> 
> Only real complaints is the tail. The "swallow" is too shallow to actually do anything, but still introduces the perfect platform to lift line jerries to catch. Purely cosmetic but I need to seal this up when I get home. Least I don't have to worry about that first ding anymore.
> 
> View attachment 157537


Ugh, I feel you man. Took my TF the other week and got some dings from the lift line too, albeit not as bad as this


----------



## kimchijajonshim

ridethecliche said:


> @kimchijajonshim you don't think the cutout helps the tail sink down a little bit in deeper snow?
> 
> I hope I get to take mine out in some real snow sometime. I really dig the board! Your liking it is reassuring to me too that my perception wasn't too out there!


Nope. I think it does literally nothing... or at least so little that its impact is effectively indistinguishable from literally nothing. Not enough material cut out to meaningfully reduce tail surface area for float or create additional torsional flex for easier turning. I guess it nets out to be a cm or 2 shorter than with a solid tail, so it theoretically reduces swing weight (but again, so little that I doubt you could tell the difference). The cut out is basically like the little nub in the Deep Thinker tail... just for show.

To @Donutz's point, the cutout makes the board less likely to tip over when I prop it up against something. That's about it.


----------



## start_today

...


----------



## ridethecliche

Sigh


----------



## start_today

...


----------



## ridethecliche

start_today said:


> Sigh because you were looking at that listing, or sigh because now it’s one more board to think about?


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Anyone interested in picking up a pretty minty Korua Cafe Racer 164? Selling for $350 USD + shipping.

9+/10 condition, some binding rash and minor nicks, but nothing worth noting. About 5 days on it (most of those were half days in the afternoon).

I'd keep it if I could justify it, but the Stealth 163 fits my needs better. If I had bigger feet (I only have size 10 boots) I wouldn't have bought the Stealth to begin with.

Going to post it up on the usual suspects (Snowboard Trader, Craigslist, Marketplace, etc.) but going to give folks here priority. Will post pics for any interested parties.


----------



## MCrides

kimchijajonshim said:


> Anyone interested in picking up a pretty minty Korua Cafe Racer 164? Selling for $350 USD + shipping.


Sheeeyit. I'm pretty tempted. You're in the SF bay area, right?


----------



## kimchijajonshim

MCrides said:


> Sheeeyit. I'm pretty tempted. You're in the SF bay area, right?


Yep, I live in SF proper.


----------



## 16gkid

The 157 tranny finder rips so fucking hard, perfect morning board for carving the shit out of groomers, a tad too stiff for me to be the daily, but perfect for a quiver


----------



## MCrides

Sick riding, and also I'm gaga for that jacket. Am I imagining things or do you have your bindings slid back towards the heel edge?


----------



## 16gkid

MCrides said:


> Sick riding, and also I'm gaga for that jacket. Am I imagining things or do you have your bindings slid back towards the heel edge?


Thanks! Its an insulated Patagonia with custom applied vinyl sleeve, aka "Knapton sleeves"
Bindings are centered, I just have small size 8 feet, IMO better to have heel overhang than toe


----------



## ridethecliche

I should come clean...

I just bought an otto. 

I definitely need to sell a board or two in the fall. Quiver's getting unwieldy and too overlappy now.


----------



## start_today

@ridethecliche buy that CR and try to collect every Korua. You know you want to. Think of how much internet cred you’ll get.


----------



## ridethecliche

start_today said:


> @ridethecliche buy that CR and try to collect every Korua. You know you want to. Think of how much internet cred you’ll get.


I honestly wouldn't be surprised if I sold the Otto after a few uses or even the spam if it ever shows up. I think the SPAM is lost and gone forever though. Tracking hasn't updated in 2+ weeks. I think it's going to be cool to try, but I'm not sure it would be the daily I'd want.... who knows. Maybe I'll do a full 180 and want to sell the yup after this*.

I honestly think that everyone would call bullshit on this, but I really wish I had just like 2-4 boards that did everything I needed. I don't like having more than like 3-4 because I have to actually think about what I want to ride and that's not fun for me. I'd love a true daily driver and the closest thing I have to that right now is the yup, which is a lot of fun in all conditions except ice and the iguchi which is slightly less fun than the yup but solid in ice. 

*Doubtful because at 153.5 it's my shortest board and one that I really like as a tree board for our tighter trees.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

ridethecliche said:


> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if I sold the Otto after a few uses or even the spam if it ever shows up. I think the SPAM is lost and gone forever though. Tracking hasn't updated in 2+ weeks. I think it's going to be cool to try, but I'm not sure it would be the daily I'd want.... who knows. Maybe I'll do a full 180 and want to sell the yup after this*.
> 
> *Doubtful because at 153.5 it's my shortest board and one that I really like as a tree board for our tighter trees.


Just a thought: I know you've only been riding a few years, and I suspect ( don't know, but suspect) you'd do well to just settle down on trying stuff and focusing on riding.

After my 3rd or 4th year riding (on 15-20 day seasons), I went HAM on trying different boards. I was demoing boards all the time, buying and selling them at a rapid clip. I rode dozens over a couple season span, sometimes riding them only once or twice before selling them. In retrospect, I should have just focused on riding. I wasn't yet at a point in my riding I could really hone in on what I liked and didn't like. I had generally or bad impressions, but so much was changing so quickly at all times (was also demoing different bindings and boots) that I couldn't really process things in a systematic, coherent way.

Due to grad school I settled down a bit and spent 4 years riding the same board, a Never Summer SL 158... which as it turned out was completely the "wrong" board for my ultimate preferences. Given my preferences now, that board was too short (158cm , typically ride 162-164), too narrow (253 mm ww, prefer 260+), had too tight a sidecut (7.5 m, prefer >8), and completely the wrong camber profile (early CRC, I rock camber underfoot in all conditions these days). Despite all that, I progressed a crap ton and had a lot of fun on the "wrong" board. Not thinking about which board I was going to grab on a particular weekend kind of settled things down. That time and just getting used to one board made me a much better rider in the long term.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> I honestly wouldn't be surprised if I sold the Otto after a few uses or even the spam if it ever shows up. I think the SPAM is lost and gone forever though. Tracking hasn't updated in 2+ weeks. I think it's going to be cool to try, but I'm not sure it would be the daily I'd want.... who knows. Maybe I'll do a full 180 and want to sell the yup after this*.
> 
> I honestly think that everyone would call bullshit on this, but I really wish I had just like 2-4 boards that did everything I needed. I don't like having more than like 3-4 because I have to actually think about what I want to ride and that's not fun for me. I'd love a true daily driver and the closest thing I have to that right now is the yup, which is a lot of fun in all conditions except ice and the iguchi which is slightly less fun than the yup but solid in ice.
> 
> *Doubtful because at 153.5 it's my shortest board and one that I really like as a tree board for our tighter trees.


For me it's 2 boards and that's only because I air travel. If I lived within driving distance I'd buy a board a week I reckon and keep flipping them.


----------



## 16gkid

start_today said:


> @ridethecliche buy that CR and try to collect every Korua. You know you want to. Think of how much internet cred you’ll get.


Funny enough riding the "softened" 2020 TF reaffirmed why I only need one korua in the quiver, there's much better options if you're not looking for a stiff carving board, the Niseko pleasures usually takes over after 2 hours. If the korua is a racecar then the K2 is a BMW M3, so dialed in and the changes from the simple pleasures really changes the boards attitude, I hate saying any board is the best, but this K2 is damn close!


----------



## ridethecliche

kimchijajonshim said:


> Just a thought: I know you've only been riding a few years, and I suspect ( don't know, but suspect) you'd do well to just settle down on trying stuff and focusing on riding.
> 
> After my 3rd or 4th year riding (on 15-20 day seasons), I went HAM on trying different boards. I was demoing boards all the time, buying and selling them at a rapid clip. I rode dozens over a couple season span, sometimes riding them only once or twice before selling them. In retrospect, I should have just focused on riding. I wasn't yet at a point in my riding I could really hone in on what I liked and didn't like. I had generally or bad impressions, but so much was changing so quickly at all times (was also demoing different bindings and boots) that I couldn't really process things in a systematic, coherent way.
> 
> Due to grad school I settled down a bit and spent 4 years riding the same board, a Never Summer SL 158... which as it turned out was completely the "wrong" board for my ultimate preferences. Given my preferences now, that board was too short (158cm , typically ride 162-164), too narrow (253 mm ww, prefer 260+), had too tight a sidecut (7.5 m, prefer >8), and completely the wrong camber profile (early CRC, I rock camber underfoot in all conditions these days). Despite all that, I progressed a crap ton and had a lot of fun on the "wrong" board. Not thinking about which board I was going to grab on a particular weekend kind of settled things down. That time and just getting used to one board made me a much better rider in the long term.


Honestly, I don't disagree with you at all. I've sorta been feeling that way too. I'm in my third season. I had like 30 days on snow the first season, probably like 20something the second season, and I'll likely get close to 30 this season as well. I've enjoyed trying out different boards and I've actually figured out relatively quickly what I like and don't like. I rode a rome buckshot for all of one day before I was like... nope... not for me! I rode my supernaut maybe 3-4 times before deciding that it was just too wide and would be something I'd have to convince myself to ride so I traded it. It was a fun board, but just didn't like... do it for me. Was great to carve around on though, but then I tried the Stealth and I instantly liked it more. I rode the supernaut for an entire day up at Loon and in retrospect I would have probably had more fun on the Yup, but chalk it up to a learning experience.

If I had to narrow down my ish to two boards, I'd probably do just the yup and the guchi. I used to have just the signal yup and omni and that was fine for just about every condition I encountered that I wanted to be out in. One day out on the stealth had me sold on it. I had so much fun on that board from the minute I was on it. It's something I'd love to bring out from time to time, even if it wasn't a daily. The otto, while it's going to be fun, was kind of a mistake. I honestly put in a snipe at a price that I thought it would easily pass over and the 2nd highest bit was 3 dollars below my price. I could have tried to get out of it and had the seller relist it or offer it to the person in second but thought that was a dick move.

I honestly might just list it for sale after riding it once or twice, if even. I had traded my Supernaut for a SPAM which I was super excited about, but the SPAM is MIA in the mail. I might have to work something out with the guy I traded with but there's a good chance that

I became a lot happier with cycling when I just kinda gave up on trying lots of ish and just riding more. Shockingly that worked.

I'm probably going to be a 20-30 day a year rider for the next little bit. I might actually have gotten to the mid 30's this year but we ended up not going out west in december for obvious reasons. Some of this infatuation is with the fact that some of these boards will keep resale value. If I flip the stealth, otto, SPAM, maybe even the yup and iguchi.... I probably won't lose much money on them. Especially accounting for use and the slight damage that results from said use. However, the 2-3 I want to list are the ones that are in not the best condition. They're probably the ones I'd use the least and would put out cheap so I guess I'll post them online soonish or in the fall and see what happens.

TLDR;
I agree with your point 100%. 



NT.Thunder said:


> For me it's 2 boards and that's only because I air travel. If I lived within driving distance I'd buy a board a week I reckon and keep flipping them.


hah, don't recommend that.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

16gkid said:


> Funny enough riding the "softened" 2020 TF reaffirmed why I only need one korua in the quiver, there's much better options if you're not looking for a stiff carving board, the Niseko pleasures usually takes over after 2 hours. If the korua is a racecar then the K2 is a BMW M3, so dialed in and the changes from the simple pleasures really changes the boards attitude, I hate saying any board is the best, but this K2 is damn close!
> View attachment 157661


Ha, funny how folks' perspectives are so different. For me the Stealth 163 (essentially the same board as the TF with a cutout tail) is a relatively playful board. It's the board I'll grab in the afternoon when my legs are beat to shit and I want to minimize the risk of late-day scorpions.

United Shapes Orbit 157 and Dupraz D1 6' are the mega-sendy boards I'll start the day on, switching to the Stealth in the afternoon when my legs are beat. I've ridden out a ton of sketchy landings on the Stealth that would definitely have put me on my ass if I was riding the Orbit especially. If I didn't expect to have an opportunity to swap out boards or had to travel with just one solid, I'd just grab the Stealth from the get go.


----------



## edi414

Ah I'm also close to pulling the trigger but can't decide whether I want to go CR 64 or Dart 56. I'll probably end up getting both boards anyway next year but am kind of intrigued by the Dart as a little more easy going alternative now in the slush in spring. Testing the CR 64 was great but with my specs quite a bit of work and I'm not sure if I'm too lazy to commit to that for the last few days out there this season. 

Any thoughts or anyone willing to make the decision for me  ?


----------



## Alex-952

edi414 said:


> Ah I'm also close to pulling the trigger but can't decide whether I want to go CR 64 or Dart 56. I'll probably end up getting both boards anyway next year but am kind of intrigued by the Dart as a little more easy going alternative now in the slush in spring. Testing the CR 64 was great but with my specs quite a bit of work and I'm not sure if I'm too lazy to commit to that for the last few days out there this season.
> 
> Any thoughts or anyone willing to make the decision for me  ?


I was in similar situation. Dart 64 or CR 64. Picked Dart after all. Had 6 days last week on it. On and off piste slush, and hard ice piste. Board is apolute killer, on hard conditions on piste you have to work it on front leg a bit more than on regular shaped board but this thing grips on ice suprisingly well, carves with no problem. Cuts through slash snow like knife through butter. Still it is nimble and playful to give you surf feeling, but dont be fooled, it wants to be ridden hard since its a stiffer board. Once you find sweet spot between surfing it and charging it its a dream to ride on. Had no chance to try it in powder but no doubt it will be great. I’m 95kg geared up, and still the tail provides good support at the end of the lower carves on piste, but in general it likes shorter radius carves, compared with some full tail stiffer boards.


----------



## edi414

Alex-952 said:


> I was in similar situation. Dart 64 or CR 64. Picked Dart after all. Had 6 days last week on it. On and off piste slush, and hard ice piste. Board is apolute killer, on hard conditions on piste you have to work it on front leg a bit more than on regular shaped board but this thing grips on ice suprisingly well, carves with no problem. Cuts through slash snow like knife through butter. Still it is nimble and playful to give you surf feeling, but dont be fooled, it wants to be ridden hard since its a stiffer board. Once you find sweet spot between surfing it and charging it its a dream to ride on. Had no chance to try it in powder but no doubt it will be great. I’m 95kg geared up, and still the tail provides good support at the end of the lower carves on piste, but in general it likes shorter radius carves, compared with some full tail stiffer boards.


Looks great mate! 

I've tested the Dart a year ago (only 56 though) and had a similar impression. That's why I think I'd be looking to get both the CR 64 for longer carves with larger sidecut etc. and then the Dart 56 for shorter, more nimble turns and pow but maintain that wider width so can lean more into the turns as e.g. on the Amplids I have.

Tough question, should probably give the guys at Korua a call anyway if I can come pick the board up given I'll be heading out on the weekend...


----------



## unsuspected

edi414 said:


> Looks great mate!
> 
> I've tested the Dart a year ago (only 56 though) and had a similar impression. That's why I think I'd be looking to get both the CR 64 for longer carves with larger sidecut etc. and then the Dart 56 for shorter, more nimble turns and pow but maintain that wider width so can lean more into the turns as e.g. on the Amplids I have.
> 
> Tough question, should probably give the guys at Korua a call anyway if I can come pick the board up given I'll be heading out on the weekend...


Maybe a Dart 160? Happy medium.


----------



## JDA

I enjoyed this!


----------



## edi414

JDA said:


> I enjoyed this!


Me too, especially considering I might be on these exact slopes with this precise board in a few days


----------



## NT.Thunder

Korua Dart



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4208712485823490


----------



## edi414

Just back from the HQ with a shiny CR 64 

Dart is on the list for next year then (the Dart+ looks pretty cool also by the way, managed to take a wee look  ).


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> Korua Dart
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4208712485823490


That's not showing up but man if that's the video from dmq... Holy shit goals.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> That's not showing up but man if that's the video from dmq... Holy shit goals.


Yeah that's the one with the Euro Carve


----------



## Snow Hound

edi414 said:


> Me too, especially considering I might be on these exact slopes with this precise board in a few days


I guessed from the 'mate' in another post you might be English (Aussie?) but now seeing this you're in Swiss right now? If I could just somehow get to Genf.


----------



## edi414

Snow Hound said:


> I guessed from the 'mate' in another post you might be English (Aussie?) but now seeing this you're in Swiss right now? If I could just somehow get to Genf.


Haha neither of these actually 😉 I’m German but have lived in Scotland for quite some time. I’ll be heading out tomorrow!


----------



## Jkb818

Can someone post that video


----------



## ridethecliche

Dude is an instructor at aspen. Honestly one of the most steezy non pro videos I've seen. 

Everything was just straight up smooth.


----------



## shreddyruxpin

Has anyone ridden any of the Korua splitboards? I'm in the market for my first splitboard (just spent the weekend on a rented Weston Backwoods which was great, but is also out of stock everywhere) and definitely liking the look of the Escalator Split Plus. Anyone tried it?


----------



## garikgarik

shreddyruxpin said:


> Has anyone ridden any of the Korua splitboards? I'm in the market for my first splitboard (just spent the weekend on a rented Weston Backwoods which was great, but is also out of stock everywhere) and definitely liking the look of the Escalator Split Plus. Anyone tried it?


I did, spent 3 or 4 days on it last season in alps. Extremely solid split: very very light, sturdy, great shape, high built quality, convenient and reliable skins attachment for kohla skins, liked it a lot.


----------



## Eivind så klart

If you’r not dead set on the escalator I would go for one the white "basic" splitboards from korua. They weigh a little bit more, but will last you longer.


----------



## shreddyruxpin

Eivind så klart said:


> If you’r not dead set on the escalator I would go for one the white "basic" splitboards from korua. They weigh a little bit more, but will last you longer.


Why do you say that? Is there something about the construction of the plus series models that makes them less durable?

In any case, the other shapes that they offer aren't what I'm looking for in a Splitboard. I think I'd prefer something a little narrower - I want to optimize for efficiency on the climbs.

I'm also considering the Telos DST Freeride split, in case anyone happens to have ridden that.


----------



## Eivind så klart

They say so them self, not a good tactic to sell premium boards.


----------



## garikgarik

shreddyruxpin said:


> Why do you say that? Is there something about the construction of the plus series models that makes them less durable?
> 
> In any case, the other shapes that they offer aren't what I'm looking for in a Splitboard. I think I'd prefer something a little narrower - I want to optimize for efficiency on the climbs.
> 
> I'm also considering the Telos DST Freeride split, in case anyone happens to have ridden that.


White ones have more wood, plus series have more resins/polymers in them. Wood retains its qualities for longer. Also i have the TF plus, it’s been 4 seasons already, i think, and it holds its snap pretty well. Light weight is an important quality for a split board for me, escalator is light.


----------



## Rip154

If you use a board that much, you will probably wear it out from other reasons too, just don't leave those black boards in the sun.


----------



## ridethecliche

Anything made with the expressed purpose of being just about as light as possible for the job will have tradeoffs. Sometimes that's with cost, sometimes with durability, and sometimes with both. 

The light amplid split has a similar thing going for it. People love them, but seem to be aware that they're not going to take as kindly to abuse as a regular board. Frankly, I wouldn't sweat it unless you have a habit of riding over rocks and destroying stuff. At the end of the day, it's gear for a pretty specific purpose. If you think the alleged tradeoff is worth it, you should go for it. 

Will the lighter weight and better profile make all the time you spend in the backcountry more enjoyable? If so, you have your answer.


----------



## garikgarik

Well escalator and plus series are durable. It is about the snap, pop thingy, carbon boards are believed to loose the snap faster than heavier (more wood in the core) boards.


----------



## edi414

shreddyruxpin said:


> Why do you say that? Is there something about the construction of the plus series models that makes them less durable?
> 
> In any case, the other shapes that they offer aren't what I'm looking for in a Splitboard. I think I'd prefer something a little narrower - I want to optimize for efficiency on the climbs.
> 
> I'm also considering the Telos DST Freeride split, in case anyone happens to have ridden that.


It depends what you want to do with the split. Focus on uphill certainly will make it more sensible to go for the lighter construction. But as others have said lighter construction usually comes at the cost of less durability overall.

I’ve myself decided to go for weight saving to improve the uphill (amplid Millisurf vs Surf Shuttle). Bear in mind that 95% of the time your walking uphill when touring so at least for me this is an important factor. As @ridethecliche said, if you don’t go for super rocky terrain and generally are a bit cautious you should be ok with a light weight board.

I was also intrigued by the escalator but in the end decided to go for a set with bindings, skins etc saving quite a considerable amount and they didn’t have Koruas...so maybe next year or when the amplid is done 😉.

One thing to consider referring to the black colour of the top sheet: I think next year’s version will come with a new top sheet which is meant to stop snow from sticking (wax able top sheet, can’t remember where I read it...). Sounds like a great improvement (amazing idea btw if it works) so if you can Id maybe wait and get it next season.


----------



## garikgarik

I’d describe it as the breaking in process for carbon boards is more exagerrated/dramatic compared to traditional boards, as carbon boards are a bit more snappy from the start, both will end up kinda same, but carbon would loose more snap


----------



## garikgarik

I ve been testing quite a few splits during last season, escalator’s top sheet was the least sticky, and the board is plenty durable, i witnessed a snowshark collision, the stone hit the nose near the edge with the consequent cartwheels, i flew over the nose myself few times and i’m heavy, the edge remained in place, nose did not fold


----------



## garikgarik

I ended up with AT boots, phantoms and furberg allmtn, was curious about that floorboard tech, and thought that furberg being damper than carbon would be a bit more comfortable with AT boots. Both korua and furberg are made in Nobile factory, the quality is superb. I think that escalator with kohlas skins is one of the best splits i’ve tried.


----------



## shreddyruxpin

garikgarik said:


> I ended up with AT boots, phantoms and furberg allmtn, was curious about that floorboard tech, and thought that furberg being damper than carbon would be a bit more comfortable with AT boots. Both korua and furberg are made in Nobile factory, the quality is superb. I think that escalator with kohlas skins is one of the best splits i’ve tried.


Nice, I hadn't seen the furberg splits - they are now on my list of potential purchases as well. Are you happy with the decision? Is the floorboard tech worth it? I'm worried that it adds a bit of hassle to the transition process.


----------



## garikgarik

shreddyruxpin said:


> Nice, I hadn't seen the furberg splits - they are now on my list of potential purchases as well. Are you happy with the decision? Is the floorboard tech worth it? I'm worried that it adds a bit of hassle to the transition process.


The floorboard makes for unique flex patter, there is no torsional or lateral flex in the middle of the board, don’t buy unless tested))) Transition is a transition - practice makes perfect. My main concern was the lamination around floorboard tongue and groove, T&G in general is a concern, like not hitting rocks or bending it, but so far so good. Ride is completely different from escalator, or any other splits. Easy to pivot, cuts through everything with ease, floats exceptionally well


----------



## ridethecliche

So on the note of koruas... been having not the best luck buying second hand koruas. My stealth showed up in slightly worse condition than advertised. Just picked up a 'brand new with one day on it' otto recently and the thing looks pretty beat for something that was referred to as brand new. It's still fine, but I'm pretty pissed that someone would misrepresent a board like that. Top sheet is roughed up a fair amount and base has a few nicks. Edges are pretty jagged... Oy.

In any event, pretty stoked about the otto. Haven't ridden it yet and likely won't for at least another week, but it's definitely a lot stiffer than I was expecting it to be! I thought it would be a hair stiffer than my signal yup but it's significantly stiffer. Can't wait to get out on it and see how it compare to boards like the yup and even the GNU spam I'm going to be riding for the first time this weekend.

Edit: Otto mayyy just be going back.


----------



## edi414

So I finally managed to try the bullet train today.

what can I say...a very stiff board, would say the 9/10 Korua rate it at is probably good, maybe just a touch softer but certainly in the league of the UNW8 and alike.

Conditions unfortunately weren’t perfect as it had snowed quite a bit of fresh snow over night so that the runs had like 10-20cm of loose snow on top which turned into somewhat bumpy runs quite quickly and I don’t think the BT is great in these conditions or at least I didn’t manage to adjust during the couple of hours I was on it. When finding some smoother spots was possible to properly ride it and then it shows all its potential.

extemely long EE at 132cm obviously gives amazing edge hold which you need as the BT just wants to go fast. It’s not nimble at all, just a hard charging beast really. Also, can definitely feel the large sidecut radius, need to push very hard to get around smaller turns. Otherwise turns are relatively long. And definitely not a board for beginner/intermediate rider. You need to know what you are doing otherwise the board takes you for a ride.

As said I only had a few hours on it and probably should spend some more time to make a final judgement. But from the experience today I would say that the BT is a board for very specific conditions from harder snow to icy slopes and fairly smooth runs. However, still felt that the UNW8 has better edge hold on ice.

For me personally not a board I would consider buying as too limited for me in use plus I prefer a more nimble board with smaller sidecut radius. When in the right conditions, its great and is super stable though.

Might be something you’d like @Yeahti87 given you are in for long EE and bigger sidecut radius 😉.


----------



## bigwaved

Alright guys, need your sage advice. I'm a decent intermediate rider and I'm looking to get a board that I can begin to learn to start carving with. The reason I ask here is I'm very interested in the Cafe Racer. Would this be a good choice? 
For reference I'm about 187cm, 86kg, boot 46.
Thanks!


----------



## kimchijajonshim

bigwaved said:


> Alright guys, need your sage advice. I'm a decent intermediate rider and I'm looking to get a board that I can begin to learn to start carving with. The reason I ask here is I'm very interested in the Cafe Racer. Would this be a good choice?
> For reference I'm about 187cm, 86kg, boot 46.
> Thanks!


Cafe Racer 159 is a decent fit. With a 269 waist and heavy taper, you're just borderline with the boot size (46 EU is roughly a 13 US or 29.5 mondo). However if you're an intermediate, you're not likely to get enough depth out of your carves to be booting out. Boot out may become an issue if you start driving higher board angle or riding steeper terrain.

The CR 164 is a better fit from a waist width perspective, but I would reckon too much board at your size if you're not a confident rider with strong technique.


----------



## 16gkid

Can you really be a decent intermediate rider if you don't know how to carve yet?🤔


----------



## edi414

kimchijajonshim said:


> Cafe Racer 159 is a decent fit. With a 269 waist and heavy taper, you're just borderline with the boot size (46 EU is roughly a 13 US or 29.5 mondo). However if you're an intermediate, you're not likely to get enough depth out of your carves to be booting out. Boot out may become an issue if you start driving higher board angle or riding steeper terrain.
> 
> The CR 164 is a better fit from a waist width perspective, but I would reckon too much board at your size if you're not a confident rider with strong technique.


If a CR then I’d certainly agree with the above. However, although Korua advertise the CR as a board suitable for beginners Im actually not 100% sure whether that’s the case. The 59 for sure is easier to ride than the 64 but overall I think that e.g. the pencil 64 might be a better option as I found easier to carve on (strangely, given they have the same shape and geometry...).


----------



## Donutz

16gkid said:


> Can you really be a decent intermediate rider if you don't know how to carve yet?🤔


"Decent" is a relative term. But I think anyone who can get down a green or blue without sideslipping is past beginner status. "Intermediate" is probably the widest grouping and takes up most of the bell curve.


----------



## Yeahti87

I’m 186 cm 86 kg 9,5 US Adidas (10 US nominal size), have owned CR 59 and 64 at the same time and tested them the same day on multiple occasions. 
I’d go 64 in your case. But first double check and measure your both feet, 13 US seems huge and probably can be downsized. But with 13 US I’d go 64. Basic carving skill you can learn on any mid-flex board and you probably have one already.


----------



## ridethecliche

Donutz said:


> "Decent" is a relative term. But I think anyone who can get down a green or blue without sideslipping is past beginner status. "Intermediate" is probably the widest grouping and takes up most of the bell curve.


I think people forget that the scale goes:
Beginner, intermediate, advanced, expert, pro, godlike.

I'd say there are atleast 3 categories of intermediates: those that just got there, those that are working on technique, those that are almost at the advanced level but have a few things they need to sort out with technique when the terrain gets challenging. I'd say advanced riders can ride almost all of the resort within their comfort zone with good technique. I wouldn't call someone that can get down a black run 'advanced' though it might be to the average person.

Carving is a skillset like anything else. People can be half decent freeriders that can ride an edge and not be into 'carving'. You can leave thin lines in the snow without having your hips almost touching the snow.

It's easy to forget that most of the people on this forum aren't the average snowboarder you see on the hill that get out for maybe a week a year, if that.


----------



## bigwaved

Thanks for the feedback so far guys.

The shoe size is a funny thing, Most of the shoes and boots and that I can still read the tag on say 12 US 46 EU. So probably a labeling issue. I'm a pretty consistent size 12 US but occasionally have to go up to a half or whole size 12.5-13 in some manufactures. Solomon for instance. I also need to use an orthotic insert instead of the flimsy thing they call an insert/foot bed. So that sometimes forces me to a slightly larger shoe.

My current one and only board is an old Burton Baron 167 circa 2007. Ha! Started riding before that board though. It was tricky to find a board to fit my feet back then and I also had an industry discount with Burton at the time. Had to take about a 3 year hiatus to heal some MTB and various other injuries/ailments. But been back riding 4 years now.


----------



## Rip154

ridethecliche said:


> I think people forget that the scale goes:
> Beginner, intermediate, advanced, expert, pro, godlike.


I dunno about expert and pro, it's more like addons. Pro means you get paid a salary by a company to ride their stuff. Expert doesn't feel general enough to me, it means you do at least one thing well, but can agree that you should be at least advanced in general to be called an expert at something.


----------



## WigMar

bigwaved said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far guys.
> 
> The shoe size is a funny thing, Most of the shoes and boots and that I can still read the tag on say 12 US 46 EU. So probably a labeling issue. I'm a pretty consistent size 12 US but occasionally have to go up to a half or whole size 12.5-13 in some manufactures. Solomon for instance. I also need to use an orthotic insert instead of the flimsy thing they call an insert/foot bed. So that sometimes forces me to a slightly larger shoe.
> 
> My current one and only board is an old Burton Baron 167 circa 2007. Ha! Started riding before that board though. It was tricky to find a board to fit my feet back then and I also had an industry discount with Burton at the time. Had to take about a 3 year hiatus to heal some MTB and various other injuries/ailments. But been back riding 4 years now.


I'd definitely recommend measuring your feet. It's free, and can be really illuminating. What size shoe you wear does not correlate to a boot size, but your barefoot measurements do. I'd bet you're not a 12/13 but more like an 11/11.5 in snowboarding boots.


----------



## edi414

WigMar said:


> I'd definitely recommend measuring your feet. It's free, and can be really illuminating. What size shoe you wear does not correlate to a boot size, but your barefoot measurements do. I'd bet you're not a 12/13 but more like an 11/11.5 in snowboarding boots.


Second this, I usually am a 45/46 EU in normal shoes depending on manufacturer. Riding a 43.5 EU Burton boot...

recommend to go with mondo sizing which should give you a much better indication.


----------



## bigwaved

WigMar said:


> I'd definitely recommend measuring your feet. It's free, and can be really illuminating. What size shoe you wear does not correlate to a boot size, but your barefoot measurements do. I'd bet you're not a 12/13 but more like an 11/11.5 in snowboarding boots.


Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## start_today

@bigwaved You don’t need to read all two thousand posts (?!?!) in this thread, but skim a few pages to see that a) wired sports knows their shit and b) everyone sizes their boots too big, initially. Then post your foot measurements and they will help you to see a brighter future. 









Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock &amp...


Hi @Wiredsport I'm buying a pair of Step on Photons, what's the correct size for me? Thanks!




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## kimchijajonshim

ridethecliche said:


> I think people forget that the scale goes:
> Beginner, intermediate, advanced, expert, pro, godlike.
> 
> I'd say there are atleast 3 categories of intermediates: those that just got there, those that are working on technique, those that are almost at the advanced level but have a few things they need to sort out with technique when the terrain gets challenging. I'd say advanced riders can ride almost all of the resort within their comfort zone with good technique. I wouldn't call someone that can get down a black run 'advanced' though it might be to the average person.
> 
> Carving is a skillset like anything else. People can be half decent freeriders that can ride an edge and not be into 'carving'. You can leave thin lines in the snow without having your hips almost touching the snow.
> 
> It's easy to forget that most of the people on this forum aren't the average snowboarder you see on the hill that get out for maybe a week a year, if that.


Few problems at play here:

*The population skill curve is exponential.* Modesty aside, I'm probably something like 99th percentile rider. But I don't think I'm shit because the bulk of the bell curve is heelside hero-ing down steeps and back foot steering. I've seen 99.5th percentile riders, who beast me, and the 99.9th percentile riders who beast them. Most disciplines are like this. Me being a 99th percentile rider is the equivalent of being a guy who can have a good run at the local pickup basketball game.

*Different skill groups don't interact that much, so people don't have a good way of benchmarking themselves. *I'm convinced most "advanced" riders are really intermediates. I certainly was from maybe years 3-5 of riding... I thought I was advanced because I could heelslip down double blacks and ride fast in a straight line. But I was breaking at the waist, not bending my knees enough, and had generally crap fundamentals. But I was WAY better than all of my riding buddies, and rarely saw or rode with anyone who was better than I was. I rode with a buddy who's been riding about 4 years this past weekend, and saw the same thing. He's MUCH better than his crew of friends, but MUCH worse than I am, and he didn't really realize how much he had to work on until I pointed it out to him (both through demonstration and through correcting his form).

*People benchmark themselves against what terrain they can hit, not what they can do.* You see people all the time say "I am comfortable on blues and can hit most blacks." What the hell does that mean? I'm way more impressed by the guy who can flow through an efficient dynamic carved edge on a mellow blue than the bozo riding fall line on a groomed black with sporadic speed checks. I've been both riders and the former is MUCH harder, both in terms of skill and physicality.


----------



## GDimac

kimchijajonshim said:


> *People benchmark themselves against what terrain they can hit, not what they can do.* You see people all the time say "I am comfortable on blues and can hit most blacks." What the hell does that mean? I'm way more impressed by the guy who can flow through an efficient dynamic carved edge on a mellow blue than the bozo riding fall line on a groomed black with sporadic speed checks. I've been both riders and the former is MUCH harder, both in terms of skill and physicality.


100% agree. Your whole sentiment, really lol. But yeah, def.


----------



## ridethecliche

kimchijajonshim said:


> Few problems at play here:
> 
> *The population skill curve is exponential.* Modesty aside, I'm probably something like 99th percentile rider. But I don't think I'm shit because the bulk of the bell curve is heelside hero-ing down steeps and back foot steering. I've seen 99.5th percentile riders, who beast me, and the 99.9th percentile riders who beast them. Most disciplines are like this. Me being a 99th percentile rider is the equivalent of being a guy who can have a good run at the local pickup basketball game.
> 
> *Different skill groups don't interact that much, so people don't have a good way of benchmarking themselves. *I'm convinced most "advanced" riders are really intermediates. I certainly was from maybe years 3-5 of riding... I thought I was advanced because I could heelslip down double blacks and ride fast in a straight line. But I was breaking at the waist, not bending my knees enough, and had generally crap fundamentals. But I was WAY better than all of my riding buddies, and rarely saw or rode with anyone who was better than I was. I rode with a buddy who's been riding about 4 years this past weekend, and saw the same thing. He's MUCH better than his crew of friends, but MUCH worse than I am, and he didn't really realize how much he had to work on until I pointed it out to him (both through demonstration and through correcting his form).
> 
> *People benchmark themselves against what terrain they can hit, not what they can do.* You see people all the time say "I am comfortable on blues and can hit most blacks." What the hell does that mean? I'm way more impressed by the guy who can flow through an efficient dynamic carved edge on a mellow blue than the bozo riding fall line on a groomed black with sporadic speed checks. I've been both riders and the former is MUCH harder, both in terms of skill and physicality.


This is what I was trying to get at with my intermediate split re: comfort with terrain and good technique on said terrain. Those are not the same thing at all! 

That said, this breakdown is always a funny thing. I compare it to bike racing where I would beat people in races who I couldnt even keep up with on a group ride. 

Different skills at play. 

The "are you intermediate if you can't carve" comment just came off as a bit funny to me because that's a skillet that people perfect on wide open blue runs. Others would wonder how that would translate to skinny new England steeps. 

Totally different skillsets, even on the same board. 

I just see that this kind of thinking is kind of challenging. I might have 80-100 days on the hill but that didn't make me an expert. That's in 3 years for me, but if someone else comes in saying they've been riding for 10 years.... Well that could mean just about anything.


----------



## Donutz

ridethecliche said:


> I just see that this kind of thinking is kind of challenging. I might have 80-100 days on the hill but that didn't make me an expert. That's in 3 years for me, but if someone else comes in saying they've been riding for 10 years.... Well that could mean just about anything.


I have about 13 years of riding behind me, but I'd still rate myself as a solid intermediate at best. I don't have the "just huck it" instinct, so I'm not constantly pushing my limits. OTOH, I've only had one snowboarding-related injury of any consequence, and I got it getting off the lift.

I'm more interested in going down blues with good technique and in good control than in finding out if I can hit warp factor one going down a black. And I'm having fun, so what the hell.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I don’t know about ya’ll but I’m the best thing to hit snowboarding since Gilson’s soft edge technology.


----------



## start_today

People who don’t know any better consider themselves intermediate because they don’t know what they can’t do. People who do know better consider themselves intermediate because they know what they can’t do. It ends up being like 80% of the curve, minus the very bottom and very top.


----------



## FullSendJerry

Hello all, I really enjoyed reading through this forum and learning about all your Korua experiences/opinions. I had a demo season pass last year and got to try a few different Korua's 

Dart 156/160
TF 157
Cafe Racer 156 (own)

My wife fell in love with the Cafe Racer so I got that for her and sometimes steal it and ride it myself. I really enjoy aggressive carving and love the way Korua boards ride but I'd describe myself as an All Mountain freestyle freeriding carver (if that's a thing) basically I enjoy a little bit of everything but my freestyle is mostly on mountain and I don't go into park often. I'm quite convinced I'll love the Otto because I really enjoyed the TF but felt like a little more tail would be prefect for my everyday go to.

My actual question is *Korua + series vs regular?* I'm pretty set on the Otto and thought I'd just invest in the + to get the best but I became aware of people saying its got more carbon so its not as damp and so on. What are your experience with + vs regular series without considering price, which is better?


----------



## ridethecliche

start_today said:


> People who don’t know any better consider themselves intermediate because they don’t know what they can’t do. People who do know better consider themselves intermediate because they know what they can’t do. It ends up being like 80% of the curve, minus the very bottom and very top.


I got called an advanced rider when I took lessons at jay peak and it just about made my trip. 

Still consider myself on the stiffer side of intermediate though. 😂 😂 😂


----------



## garikgarik

FullSendJerry said:


> Hello all, I really enjoyed reading through this forum and learning about all your Korua experiences/opinions. I had a demo season pass last year and got to try a few different Korua's
> 
> Dart 156/160
> TF 157
> Cafe Racer 156 (own)
> 
> My wife fell in love with the Cafe Racer so I got that for her and sometimes steal it and ride it myself. I really enjoy aggressive carving and love the way Korua boards ride but I'd describe myself as an All Mountain freestyle freeriding carver (if that's a thing) basically I enjoy a little bit of everything but my freestyle is mostly on mountain and I don't go into park often. I'm quite convinced I'll love the Otto because I really enjoyed the TF but felt like a little more tail would be prefect for my everyday go to.
> 
> My actual question is *Korua + series vs regular?* I'm pretty set on the Otto and thought I'd just invest in the + to get the best but I became aware of people saying its got more carbon so its not as damp and so on. What are your experience with + vs regular series without considering price, which is better?


I have TF plus and tested Otto plus, carbon boards as plus are not exactly damp and are more rigid than fibreglass boards. Carbon board would be about 700 grams lighter than the same board with trad glass.


----------



## GDimac

FullSendJerry said:


> My actual question is *Korua + series vs regular?* I'm pretty set on the Otto and thought I'd just invest in the + to get the best but I became aware of people saying its got more carbon so its not as damp and so on. What are your experience with + vs regular series without considering price, which is better?


Used to have the 57 TF+, and owned a number of the og line in the last few szns (currently 59 Pencil, which I love dearly lol). And I'd say the main diff is the + line is relatively more energetic & poppy, while the og line are much more damp and better at busting through messy conditions. Plus line is optimal in perfect/hero snow, before everything gets beat up. In any case, both are best in softer conditions.

But yeah, just depends what matters more to you. Both fun in their own right.


----------



## MCrides

ridethecliche said:


> I got called an advanced rider when I took lessons at jay peak and it just about made my trip.
> 
> Still consider myself on the stiffer side of intermediate though. 😂 😂 😂


Lol! Same thing happened to me at Kirkwood. I’m sure I strutted around the lodge until I remembered their definition of “intermediate” is someone who can link turns 😂😂


----------



## kimchijajonshim

MCrides said:


> Lol! Same thing happened to me at Kirkwood. I’m sure I strutted around the lodge until I remembered their definition of “intermediate” is someone who can link turns 😂😂


Lol don't get too uppidy. Like we've discussed before, the Tahoe standard for "intermediate" is pretty sad lol.

Remember "advanced / expert" is unbelievably open-ended... by far the widest range. Most would call me an "expert" and I've been one for at least 8-9 years. But I'm a MUCH better rider than when I first crossed that threshold and even now I don't think I'm anything especially impressive. The difference between me and a top pro rider isn't that much in terms of bell curve distribution sense-- I'm maybe 99th percentile, they're probably 99.99th percentile --but in absolute skill terms, the difference between them and me is like the difference between me and the median Tahoe schmuck slipsliding turns. Again, being an "expert" 99th percentile rider makes me the equivalent of the guy who runs shit down at the local pick-up basketball game who would get smoked by the 11th man riding the bench guy on the worst team in the NBA.


----------



## ridethecliche

kimchijajonshim said:


> Lol don't get too uppidy. Like we've discussed before, the Tahoe standard for "intermediate" is pretty sad lol.
> 
> Remember "advanced / expert" is unbelievably open-ended... by far the widest range. Most would call me an "expert" and I've been one for at least 8-9 years. But I'm a MUCH better rider than when I first crossed that threshold and even now I don't think I'm anything especially impressive. The difference between me and a top pro rider isn't that much in terms of bell curve distribution sense-- I'm maybe 99th percentile, they're probably 99.99th percentile --but in absolute skill terms, the difference between them and me is like the difference between me and the median Tahoe schmuck slipsliding turns. Again, being an "expert" 99th percentile rider makes me the equivalent of the guy who runs shit down at the local pick-up basketball game who would get smoked by the 11th man riding the bench guy on the worst team in the NBA.



I think part of this is also based on the terrain you have access to and the terrain you seek but also based on who you ride with. If you're with someone at your skill level then you feel like you're rocking it. Ride with someone who's just that little bit better than you and you're always seeking improvement by learning how you can refine things. 

Honestly that's true with anything though... there's just about always someone better at some part of what you're doing and you can always learn. Which is why it's fun!

There's also the entire thing about humility and imposter syndrome where it's like "wow, I'm clearly not good enough to be an expert because xyz is better than me" but like... XYZ person you ride with from time to time is also solidly an expert and just does a few things better than you.

Feel me?

Regarding your BBall analogy, that's always going to be that divide though. There are very few amateurs (wc?) who are better than pros. They can be damn good compared to everyone else, but there's a certain level of prowess that comes with dedicating yourself to something pretty much full time.


----------



## MCrides

ridethecliche said:


> Ride with someone who's just that little bit better than you and you're always seeking improvement by learning how you can refine things.


This is a big thing I feel I'm missing. I ride almost exclusively with skiers, and the couple friends I have who board are noobs. If I did ride with someone better than me he'd probably throw me off the lift after my 100th technique question lol.


----------



## ridethecliche

MCrides said:


> This is a big thing I feel I'm missing. I ride almost exclusively with skiers, and the couple friends I have who board are noobs. If I did ride with someone better than me he'd probably throw me off the lift after my 100th technique question lol.


This is why I'll pay for advanced lessons once or twice a season


----------



## tacohero

FullSendJerry said:


> Hello all, I really enjoyed reading through this forum and learning about all your Korua experiences/opinions. I had a demo season pass last year and got to try a few different Korua's
> 
> Dart 156/160
> TF 157
> Cafe Racer 156 (own)
> 
> My wife fell in love with the Cafe Racer so I got that for her and sometimes steal it and ride it myself. I really enjoy aggressive carving and love the way Korua boards ride but I'd describe myself as an All Mountain freestyle freeriding carver (if that's a thing) basically I enjoy a little bit of everything but my freestyle is mostly on mountain and I don't go into park often. I'm quite convinced I'll love the Otto because I really enjoyed the TF but felt like a little more tail would be prefect for my everyday go to.
> 
> My actual question is *Korua + series vs regular?* I'm pretty set on the Otto and thought I'd just invest in the + to get the best but I became aware of people saying its got more carbon so its not as damp and so on. What are your experience with + vs regular series without considering price, which is better?


just want to let u know that the TF will have less setback(longer tail) for the 21/22 season, and will change name to transition finder.


----------



## NT.Thunder

tacohero said:


> just want to let u know that the TF will have less setback(longer tail) for the 21/22 season, and will change name to transition finder.


Is this just to differentiate the board a little more from other Korua boards?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I’m an advanced super expert on double secret probation. My wife says so...so suck it!


----------



## NT.Thunder

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’m an advanced super expert on double secret probation. My wife says so...so suck it!


You do you.


----------



## tacohero

NT.Thunder said:


> Is this just to differentiate the board a little more from other Korua boards?


i think they just want the TF to be more playful and more versatile 
source:KORUA 21/22 Snowboards Preview - Boardsport SOURCE


----------



## ridethecliche

I think people were kinda using the TF as the Otto... pre-otto if that makes sense. It's the most freestyle friendly of their older shapes and reducing the setback seems like it would make it more freestlye friendly while still letting you move the bindings back for powder or more carving.


----------



## foe

Looks like the Stealth will be discontinued:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMkgvYdjCwY/


----------



## Crusty

I usually compare myself to other riders by height.


----------



## ridethecliche

foe said:


> Looks like the Stealth will be discontinued:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CMkgvYdjCwY/
> 
> View attachment 158109


Bummer, but I guess I was planning to keep mine. I guess a dart would be a fun replacement for it. I mean, the stealth is basically the transition finder with a cutout right? Get a used TF and make a cutout yourself lol. 

@kimchijajonshim You're on a stealth as well right?


----------



## Yeahti87

ridethecliche said:


> I think people were kinda using the TF as the Otto... pre-otto if that makes sense. It's the most freestyle friendly of their older shapes and reducing the setback seems like it would make it more freestlye friendly while still letting you move the bindings back for powder or more carving.


Pretty much. Yet a board with a 3 cm taper, 2 cm setback and a long degressive sidecut in the tail isn’t much fun switch. CR with the same geometry is one of the worst boards for switch I’ve been on. Doable but let’s be honest - bad. I like that change in TF, makes more sense to grab it in the future (depending on the quiver moves).


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Anyone seen a Pin Tonic yet?


----------



## ridethecliche

Yeahti87 said:


> Pretty much. Yet a board with a 3 cm taper, 2 cm setback and a long degressive sidecut in the tail isn’t much fun switch. CR with the same geometry is one of the worst boards for switch I’ve been on. Doable but let’s be honest - bad. I like that change in TF, makes more sense to grab it in the future (depending on the quiver moves).


Yeah, the stealth isn't too bad switch.


----------



## unsuspected

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Anyone seen a Pin Tonic yet?





https://www.snowcountry.eu/korua-shapes-pin-tonic.html


----------



## kimchijajonshim

I had a feeling the Stealth was gone after this season. It's why I paid full price for one about six weeks back. I don't pay retail for snowboards unless I REALLY want to try something relatively scarce (maybe twice in the past 16 years). Stealth fell into that category after I tried out the Cafe Racer, and turned out to be a pretty great call. I'd tweak a few things about it, but it's likely to be my daily driver for the foreseeable future.



Yeahti87 said:


> Pretty much. Yet a board with a 3 cm taper, 2 cm setback and a long degressive sidecut in the tail isn’t much fun switch. CR with the same geometry is one of the worst boards for switch I’ve been on. Doable but let’s be honest - bad. I like that change in TF, makes more sense to grab it in the future (depending on the quiver moves).


Lol the first time I ever rode the Stealth switch was in the middle of a lesson trying to nail backside 360s. Instructor asked me to drop in switch for switch frontside 180s. That was... interesting. We took a couple attempts, and the instructor eventually just aid "y'know what, let's just go for the 3". Way simpler.

Stealth sucks switch. I can pop a 1, take a few turns, and pop back, but on top of everything you mentioned it has VERY little tail kick, so you need to be really careful about switch "nose" clearance unless you're dealing with perfectly manicured groomers. And that stupid little cutout is a liability that adds basically no value. If they made a large size TF, I would have just bought that.

But I don't care that much about switch, basically enough for the occasional 1 and a few switch turns. I got other boards if I'm prioritizing that.


----------



## tacohero

Guys, I need some sizing advises..
I owned the TF57, great board and keeping it. 
spec: 185lb/85kg, and US boot size 10, 183cm
Looking at the Dart and CR, I think CR 59 is a good fit for me? I can't decide between 56/60 for the Dart tho.

Side Question: have anyone had the experience of Korua board's base have bumps under the insert pack?
My TF57 has some small bumps right under the insert pack area, you can only feel it by hand when touching it. 
At first, I thought was caused by tightening my binding too hard, but the bumps were not where I mounted my bindings. 
Brought the board to the shop, the shop guy said is a pretty common situation and it is caused by when sandwiching/heating the board some bubbles formed. He said my bumps are minor and won't affect riding. 
Just wonder has anyone encounter this situation? or warrant claimed to Korua? 
Thank you!


----------



## Eivind så klart

Not on my TF 57, but I got them on my Jones MT and my Jones Flagship. Minor defects is pretty common these days it seems.


----------



## tacohero

Eivind så klart said:


> Not on my TF 57, but I got them on my Jones MT and my Jones Flagship. Minor defects is pretty common these days it seems.


i see! have you tried email Jones or just let it go? I just let the shop guy stone grind it. After grinding it definitely less obvious but still can feel the bumps there(
By no means these bumps will affect riding, but they just bugging me haha


----------



## kimchijajonshim

kimchijajonshim said:


> Stealth sucks switch. I can pop a 1, take a few turns, and pop back, but on top of everything you mentioned it has VERY little tail kick, so you need to be really careful about switch "nose" clearance unless you're dealing with perfectly manicured groomers. And that stupid little cutout is a liability that adds basically no value. If they made a large size TF, I would have just bought that.
> 
> But I don't care that much about switch, basically enough for the occasional 1 and a few switch turns. I got other boards if I'm prioritizing that.


Just to follow up on this, I centered up the Stealth for the first time. Moved it up a set of inserts (+20 mm, negating the 20 mm reference setback), which centers it on sidecut (still a fair bit of overall length setback). Rode better but still weird switch. Caught the tail a few times in slush due to lack of tail kick.

I also caught the nose a few times popping cab 1s off little step downs. Part of that is sucking at cab 1s and mistiming the pop (split-second early), but at least one of those I would have cleared easily with a less elongated nose.


----------



## Paxford

Pocket Rocket 2.0?


Btw couldn’t agree more with Kimjon’s percentages talk. People just don’t know any better.


----------



## ridethecliche

Paxford said:


> *Pocket Rocket 2.0?*
> 
> 
> Btw couldn’t agree more with Kimjon’s percentages talk. People just don’t know any better.


Yeah... Full metal edges and full length channel. Neat.


----------



## JDA

Looks super interesting! I'd have to try one before buying though, it looks similar to my old Arbor Terrapin and that board was a complete  once you got out of the pow.


----------



## Paxford

JDA said:


> Looks super interesting! I'd have to try one before buying though, it looks similar to my old Arbor Terrapin and that board was a complete  once you got out of the pow.


Doesn't it? Trying to wrap my mind around it. I consider the Terrapin very short for me at 145 cm. This thing is *129 cm* and 33 waist. Like riding a coffee table I guess. Or maybe a skateboard. I find myself liking short stuff like this surfing pipe or in tight trees, and disliking short everywhere else.


----------



## unsuspected

Paxford said:


> Doesn't it? Trying to wrap my mind around it. I consider the Terrapin very short for me at 145 cm. This thing is *129 cm* and 33 waist. Like riding a coffee table I guess. Or maybe a skateboard. I find myself liking short stuff like this surfing pipe or in tight trees, and disliking short everywhere else.


It looks like a coffee table. Saw the previous one in a shop in Chamonix and looked just like one.


----------



## Eivind så klart

tacohero said:


> i see! have you tried email Jones or just let it go? I just let the shop guy stone grind it. After grinding it definitely less obvious but still can feel the bumps there(
> By no means these bumps will affect riding, but they just bugging me haha


Doesn't bother me and I sort of expect stuff like this from Jones so I just let it go. Build quality isn't what it used to be anymore. I've found defects/poor quality in allmost all my boards since the early 2000's. Delamination, airbubbles in the topsheet, bumps under inserts and edges that's not glued proper..


----------



## ridethecliche

JDA said:


> Looks super interesting! I'd have to try one before buying though, it looks similar to my old Arbor Terrapin and that board was a complete  once you got out of the pow.


Isn't that the entire point of the board though? It's not really a groomer board at all and they pretty much say as such.

These boards are deep day pow boards. Riding it on anything other than 4-6+ inch snow sounds terrifying!


----------



## JDA

ridethecliche said:


> Isn't that the entire point of the board though? It's not really a groomer board at all and they pretty much say as such.
> 
> These boards are deep day pow boards. Riding it on anything other than 4-6+ inch snow sounds terrifying!


Yes but I would take a step further and say its a board for heli-boarding only. Even navigating to the next stash was sketchy AF, I thought I was going to die just getting off the lift. The board requires deep bottomless pow and nothing in-between.

I'm sure the Korua is different though because they are claiming its great on piste too.


----------



## Kevington

I saw some Korua guys riding it at Hintertux glacier this summer on slushy groomers and they were looking good (Wolken more that the others to be fair). It looks crazy close up, particularly with bindings on so you see how much width there is beyond the feet.


----------



## ridethecliche

JDA said:


> Yes but I would take a step further and say its a board for heli-boarding only. Even navigating to the next stash was sketchy AF, I thought I was going to die just getting off the lift. The board requires deep bottomless pow and nothing in-between.
> 
> I'm sure the Korua is different though because they are claiming its great on piste too.


The arbor rep I talked to said he only takes it out in the mornings on days with deep fresh snow.

So I'm not at all surprised that it's not suited for 'all mountain' riding between stashes. You're supposed to ride it in fresh snow everywhere!


----------



## Kevington

Specs for the updated Transition Finder: https://www.snowcountry.eu/korua-transition-finder.html

My prayers have been answered! The Transition Finder 54 has the Pencil59 specs but with the TF tip shapes. It's heresy to suggest it on a forum like this but I could probably ride it as my only board.


----------



## ridethecliche

I guess now is a good time to come clean and say that I picked up a used otto 157 recently. Wont get a chance to ride it till next season but...
StOkEd!


----------



## Eivind så klart

ridethecliche said:


> I guess now is a good time to come clean and say that I picked up a used otto 157 recently. Wont get a chance to ride it till next season but...
> StOkEd!


There is always snow somewhere!


----------



## Jkb818

Eivind så klart said:


> There is always snow somewhere!


Dumping here today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Jkb818 said:


> Dumping here today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Utah? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eivind så klart

Jkb818 said:


> Dumping here today...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sun down in the city, still snowing heavy in the mountains here too. This was saturaday. ✌🏻








0,5 meter fresh pow on top of 1- 1,5 m base.


----------



## Ole

Eivind så klart said:


> Sun down in the city, still snowing heavy in the mountains here too. This was saturaday. ✌🏻
> View attachment 158193
> 
> 0,5 meter fresh pow on top of 1- 1,5 m base.


And it`s gonna stay cold for some time it seems  Where was this?


----------



## Eivind så klart

Ole said:


> And it`s gonna stay cold for some time it seems  Where was this?


Yeahs, this spring makes up for a bad winter ✌🏻This was Ruten in Heim kommune, straight after Orkanger. Not the best spot for splitting, to much up and down in the start so you have to ski much more than other spots.


----------



## ridethecliche

Eivind så klart said:


> There is always snow somewhere!


Well, here it would be indoors!


----------



## eprevide

shreddyruxpin said:


> Okay... just hit the button on a Pencil 164... was a tough call between that and the Cafe Racer, but I think for my current riding abilities (advanced in general, but probably only a beginner-to-intermediate carver) the Pencil will still be great on groomers, and it's probably a bit more versatile when it comes to powder and side hits.
> 
> Can't wait to try it out! STOKED!


Thinking about pulling the trigger on the Pencil. Curious how you like it?


----------



## GDimac

Quick edit on my 59 Pencil riding the mini park at our local hill. During the final week of our season here, back at the end of March. Didn't ride park as much this season, so was nice to get some laps at the end of it. We only really had ~2 months of a season around here, due to multiple lockdowns 😔.






And as mentioned before, the Pencil is one of the best boards I've been on to date, personally. More versatile than it looks; an amazing board for turning esp in softer conditions. Looking forward to the slightly revamped TF54 next winter, as it'll have almost identical specs to the 59 Pencil but in a shorter length.


----------



## SnowboardJayCO

Not sure if this against the rules of this thread, so please delete if it is. Thought I'd offer it up here before going to the classifieds, but looking to sell my 156 Dart. Or would consider a trade for rossi sashimi. Ridden less than 10 times, mint base, and the top sheet has some minor scuffs. If anyone's interested, DM me please. Otherwise I'll put it in the classified.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Well it’s been 3 years and 701 posts since I started this thread - and I’m finally going to do it. Buying a Cafe Racer as soon as I decide on a size. I need some help. I’m 170-175lbs and wear an 8-8.5 boot depending on brand. I’m 5’10 with short legs. I’ll be using the board as it’s intended.

156 or 159?
Help me out!


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Well it’s been 3 years and 701 posts since I started this thread - and I’m finally going to do it. Buying a Cafe Racer as soon as I decide on a size. I need some help. I’m 170-175lbs and wear an 8-8.5 boot depending on brand. I’m 5’10 with short legs. I’ll be using the board as it’s intended.
> 
> 156 or 159?
> Help me out!


I wear a 8.5 US boot and ride the 164 Pencil... same width as the 159 CR. On edge it's not a problem with the width, but I weigh 100kg. Looking at Korua's size guide they ride the 159 at your weight...

I think you have to decide how much taper you want and how aggressive/clunky you want it to be. Personally I'm very interested in the new Transition Finder with the narrower nose.


----------



## edi414

Snowdaddy said:


> I wear a 8.5 US boot and ride the 164 Pencil... same width as the 159 CR. On edge it's not a problem with the width, but I weigh 100kg. Looking at Korua's size guide they ride the 159 at your weight...
> 
> I think you have to decide how much taper you want and how aggressive/clunky you want it to be. Personally I'm very interested in the new Transition Finder with the narrower nose.


Agree with the above. I’m 165lbs, 6’1“ and 10.5 US boots and own the 164 CR but have tried the 159 as well. The 159 was a nice smooth ride for me at my specs and I think if I would have been on the look for a one quiver board would have gone for the 159. The 164 however is giving the little extra although a bit more exhausting to ride. Boot size is not an issue for me on the 164, in fact I actually really like that the board is quite wide for nice carves. But I’m in the middle of the weight range for the 159 and lower third for the 164 whereas you’re bang on for the 159 and upper end on the 156. So overall think you’d also benefit from the larger one especially since weight wise I think the 159 fits (much) better than the 156.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Thanks guys I’m leaning toward 159 since this will be a quiver board. I don’t need it to do more than it’s intended for. I usually pick based on weigh as @edi414 suggests.

@Snowdaddy can you elaborate on “clunky”? I think I know what you’re getting at but not sure.


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Thanks guys I’m leaning toward 159 since this will be a quiver board. I don’t need it to do more than it’s intended for. I usually pick based on weigh as @edi414 suggests.
> 
> @Snowdaddy can you elaborate on “clunky”? I think I know what you’re getting at but not sure.


The board is very wide over the front foot. We're all different, but for me this means clunky when doing quick edge changes like cross under carves. Or hairy situations when you need to switch edges fast.

I personally wouldn't have minded if they had made the board just slightly less wide over the front foot. However, I think you're making the right choice in picking the 159. On edge the width doesn't matter.

This is just based on riding the Pencil plus and the Bullet Train.


----------



## WigMar

I recently went super wide with a big sidecut on a custom deck, and it took a bit to get used to it. I'd call it aggressive/clunky as well. It's super hard to turn at slow speeds, and it's hard to turn with just foot/ankle steering. You've got to carve on it. That's really the only way it wants to turn. The extra width lets me hit turns way harder without booting out, but the board demands riding with full carving commitment. You can skid turns on it, but it's exhausting. Carving on it really is something special though. I've never left trenches that deep or clean before. It taught me how to ride my Pentaquark better too.


----------



## edi414

Snowdaddy said:


> The board is very wide over the front foot. We're all different, but for me this means clunky when doing quick edge changes like cross under carves. Or hairy situations when you need to switch edges fast.
> 
> I personally wouldn't have minded if they had made the board just slightly less wide over the front foot. However, I think you're making the right choice in picking the 159. On edge the width doesn't matter.
> 
> This is just based on riding the Pencil plus and the Bullet Train.


I know exactly what you mean. I have not really had this feeling with the 64 CR (and neither the 59 CR!) but interestingly with the 56 Dart 😜 No idea why tho…

Edit: I do agree with @WigMar though - the 64 CR for me requires more commitment and full dedication with the whole body when carving. That’s what I mean in my initial post with „more exhausting“ and equally the little extra I get from it. Or put differently, the 59 is an easier ride but less rewarding on edge for me. But as you @MrDavey2Shoes wanted a full Korua carving experience I vote 59 😊


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Thanks guys, sounds like the 59 is exactly what I want out of the board. I’ll be purchasing tonight!

@Snowdaddy @edi414 @WigMar


----------



## Jkb818

You going Plus model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Board should be here today, which is total madness. They must’ve found a tear in the space time continuum.


----------



## edi414

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Board should be here today, which is total madness. They must’ve found a tear in the space time continuum.


Haha nice one 😊 only problem probably no snow yet so you can’t go and take the new board for a ride I guess…but have fun when that’s the case, I’m sure you’ll love it as much as all of us do!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Board has arrived somehow, pretty amazing shipping! For the most part it looks amazing and with a fuck ton of camber. Can’t wait to get that underfoot. However I notice that on the rear contact point the toeside seems lifted a bit. This look weird to anyone? I’ve moved the board around to account for imperfections of the surface but same thing keeps happening. First picture is the “lifted” toeside contact. Second is the flush heelside contact


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Board has arrived somehow, pretty amazing shipping! For the most part it looks amazing and with a fuck ton of camber. Can’t wait to get that underfoot. However I notice that on the rear contact point the toeside seems lifted a bit. This look weird to anyone? I’ve moved the board around to account for imperfections of the surface but same thing keeps happening. First picture is the “lifted” toeside contact. Second is the flush heelside contact
> View attachment 159343
> View attachment 159344


I don't think that's an issue... took out my Tracer and it's the same, but on the heel side.


----------



## Kevington

Couple of laps and it should even out. They don’t say so in the info but all the Korua boards have a little early rise in the tail too. Compensated by the massive camber tho


----------



## Snowdaddy

It feels like I really need to get the new Transition Finder 157 when it's available. Then I could have a travelling Korua quiver of Transition Finder, Pencil plus and the Bullet Train. A real Korua fanboy.


----------



## Etienne

French magazine snowsurf has dropped reviews for the Pintonic and Pocket Rocket 2.0! You can google translate them, but here is a crappy quick translation.
Pintonic:


> Longboard freeride carving.
> A new board inspired by the discontinued Puzzle, with yet again a "longboard" spirit that you feel well even in the "small" 164 size. No suprises, it's quite a powerful board with great edge hold that makes you want to play, even dance on the snow, at least the biggers guys who appreciated it more the lighter-and maybe more freestlye-testers. Its a board that enters the turn pretty centered on the two feets, must driven fast and strong and is always perfectly on tracks in the turns-Korua's trademark who never makes trade-offs on turn quality. And it's true that for precision carving, this Pintonic is quite the board! It's also a board with a great snow feel, one of those that make you smile, with a quite forgiving character-at least if you strong enough to bend it. Percfect in powder due its shape, it's a board very enjoyable board due it's nimbleness, relative torsion flex and its ability to please the rider with comfort and a sense a safety. Not the kind of the board that will let you down or surprise you, it's a longboard for long curves amateurs (even if it's quite lively in smaller ones!) who are looking for a quality freeride and carving board to do it all without limitations.


Pocket Rocket:


> Snow wakeboard (no licence required)
> Koriua is never shy when you it comes to challenging the norms and offer "different" shapes, but this Pocket Rocket is certainly the most crazy noes the Swiss brand has ever come up with. Ultra short, super thick, you need not be too narrow minded to accept to ride it. But all the tester who got on it where convinced! Absolutely uncommon, this UFO is heartwarming straight out of the box. A board that makes people talk, but that you soon forget under your feets, super stable and really fun. Incrédible in small turns, it can jump terrain with a lot of pop and when you start going for it more seriously it handles speed asburdly well. This board that "fits in a golf car" turns out to be pretty grippy on piste, able to lay big carves as much as "godille". It has no pop to speak of, but since you have practically nothing underfoot it's playful in freestyle. Even if it's super not balanced in this area, it's wide and stiff nose absorbs everything. The Pocket Rocker really shines in powder and play in between the trees, a real eel…


I am myself torn between a TF57 and CR59, which I'll pick and ride next week. Part of me is like "If it carves hard enough, I might as well have a bit more freestyle playfulness, specs are not that different" and part of me is like "Just go for it, you want it because it turns well don't stop halway there, it's a quiver board anyways"


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Korua got back to me about my contact points. Apparently this is within their mfg variance and will have zero impact on the board. They intentionally convex the rear of their boards slightly in order to prevent a concave base shape. I had a feeling it was fine 🤣

I’m really impressed with them as a company.


----------



## ridethecliche

I mean.... I told you it wouldn't matter once loaded up!


----------



## Elevation212

Snowdaddy said:


> It feels like I really need to get the new Transition Finder 157 when it's available. Then I could have a travelling Korua quiver of Transition Finder, Pencil plus and the Bullet Train. A real Korua fanboy.


What do you think of the bullet train? I’m interested in one of their carving decks but heard the train is a clean groomer only machine


----------



## Snowdaddy

Elevation212 said:


> What do you think of the bullet train? I’m interested in one of their carving decks but heard the train is a clean groomer only machine


It's a little like buying the red sports car in my midlife crisis. I keep asking myself why I even have this board, but of all my boards this is the one I like the most.

The Bullet Train is very stable and predictable. It's very torsionally stiff I think. I'm a heavy guy so it's not that stiff longitudinally even if I rate myself an intermediate rider. If there's one board I can actually lay over in more than medium speed, this is it. You get it on edge and then just ride that arc. I lent it to a guy (much better rider than me but lighter) working in a snowboard shop and he called it an iron digging bar after one run. It has a long edge and you can get it to turn smaller radius turns if you tilt it enough and push it.

It's a groomer boards only, for sure. 

If I didn't own this board and was going to buy a carving board, there are other boards I would consider instead. Owning it, I'm not going to let it go.


----------



## Elevation212

Snowdaddy said:


> It's a little like buying the red sports car in my midlife crisis. I keep asking myself why I even have this board, but of all my boards this is the one I like the most.
> 
> The Bullet Train is very stable and predictable. It's very torsionally stiff I think. I'm a heavy guy so it's not that stiff longitudinally even if I rate myself an intermediate rider. If there's one board I can actually lay over in more than medium speed, this is it. You get it on edge and then just ride that arc. I lent it to a guy (much better rider than me but lighter) working in a snowboard shop and he called it an iron digging bar after one run. It has a long edge and you can get it to turn smaller radius turns if you tilt it enough and push it.
> 
> It's a groomer boards only, for sure.
> 
> If I didn't own this board and was going to buy a carving board, there are other boards I would consider instead. Owning it, I'm not going to let it go.



Thnx for the write up! I’m 240 so I’m assuming I’d flex it as well, are their carvers in the korua line you enjoy more?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Elevation212 said:


> Thnx for the write up! I’m 240 so I’m assuming I’d flex it as well, are their carvers in the korua line you enjoy more?


I've only been on the Pencil plus other than the Bullet Train. Maybe the Cafe Racer or the Trenchdigger?

At the moment my other pics besides a Korua would be the new Stranda Shorty or the Tur Buteo.


----------



## Elevation212

Snowdaddy said:


> I've only been on the Pencil plus other than the Bullet Train. Maybe the Cafe Racer or the Trenchdigger?
> 
> At the moment my other pics besides a Korua would be the new Stranda Shorty or the Tur Buteo.


Ohh that’s descender 166 looks rad


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Every time I go into the room where my CR is I stand on it a pretend to do super turns. Yno, like when you 7 years old. The amount of nose on this board is shocking. I can’t wait to see what this feels like.


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Every time I go into the room where my CR is I stand on it a pretend to do super turns. Yno, like when you 7 years old. The amount of nose on this board is shocking. I can’t wait to see what this feels like.


Who could resist?


----------



## garikgarik

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Every time I go into the room where my CR is I stand on it a pretend to do super turns. Yno, like when you 7 years old. The amount of nose on this board is shocking. I can’t wait to see what this feels like.


For me it was one of the most comfortable, reliable and confidence inspiring freeride boards


----------



## Etienne

Took out the brand new Café Racer 59 for some autumn glacier. I officially "ride a Korua" now!

I hadn't ride groomers for almost two years, first time for this boots on groomers too, new positive angles and a lower back pain... Far from ideal conditions. Groomers were excellent though. 

Still, took me couple hours to find how the shape works, which is both unusual for me (last two boards I needed around 5s...) and part of the fun. I'm still far from done here.

It's much less aggressive than I thought it would be, felt a bit dead at first, but much more forgiving and versatile too (no problem doing my usual side hit shred). Kinda eager to test it in freeride. 

It's crazy how much you have to move on the board and engage your body in the turn, it's like dancing on the board. But once you get the hang of it, these are very unique, beautiful curves indeed. 

Part of me still felt I would achieve the same turns with half the effort on narrower more lively board. Part of me is beginning to enjoy how you change radius smoothly by using all that tapper, while having the stability of a damp wide board. Time will tell if it's my king of thing... 










Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Not Peter

I think it will grow on you @Etienne, I had similar experience on my first day. Actually my first run was 'meh what is this dead boat'. But after a few days it came to life once I started being more dynamic with my whole body and more confident to set it on edge. Now it's my favorite shape and I am looking to expand my Korua set with more.

Remember your thoughts and come back after 5-6 days on it to compare!


----------



## edi414

Elevation212 said:


> What do you think of the bullet train? I’m interested in one of their carving decks but heard the train is a clean groomer only machine





edi414 said:


> So I finally managed to try the bullet train today.
> 
> what can I say...a very stiff board, would say the 9/10 Korua rate it at is probably good, maybe just a touch softer but certainly in the league of the UNW8 and alike.
> 
> Conditions unfortunately weren’t perfect as it had snowed quite a bit of fresh snow over night so that the runs had like 10-20cm of loose snow on top which turned into somewhat bumpy runs quite quickly and I don’t think the BT is great in these conditions or at least I didn’t manage to adjust during the couple of hours I was on it. When finding some smoother spots was possible to properly ride it and then it shows all its potential.
> 
> extemely long EE at 132cm obviously gives amazing edge hold which you need as the BT just wants to go fast. It’s not nimble at all, just a hard charging beast really. Also, can definitely feel the large sidecut radius, need to push very hard to get around smaller turns. Otherwise turns are relatively long. And definitely not a board for beginner/intermediate rider. You need to know what you are doing otherwise the board takes you for a ride.
> 
> As said I only had a few hours on it and probably should spend some more time to make a final judgement. But from the experience today I would say that the BT is a board for very specific conditions from harder snow to icy slopes and fairly smooth runs. However, still felt that the UNW8 has better edge hold on ice.
> 
> For me personally not a board I would consider buying as too limited for me in use plus I prefer a more nimble board with smaller sidecut radius. When in the right conditions, its great and is super stable though.
> 
> Might be something you’d like @Yeahti87 given you are in for long EE and bigger sidecut radius 😉.


tested the BT last season - see my post from back then above. The CR is a great carving board I think but it’s less aggressive as for example the amplid centrifugals, at least the ones I’ve tried so far. Haven’t been on the Pentaquark yet but that’s top of my list and a few people here like it a lot. There have also been quite a few positive reviews as far as I remember. Might be worth a look


----------



## Etienne

Not Peter said:


> I think it will grow on you @Etienne, I had similar experience on my first day. Actually my first run was 'meh what is this dead boat'. But after a few days it came to life once I started being more dynamic with my whole body and more confident to set it on edge. Now it's my favorite shape and I am looking to expand my Korua set with more.
> 
> Remember your thoughts and come back after 5-6 days on it to compare!


I definitely need more time on it for sure. At first I thought I wanted the plus version (which I can get for the price of a normal) , but at the end of the day, I realized the dampness and forgiveness allowed me to move my body around the board quite easily and in positions where a narrow board (like my blacklight or slash straight) would totally wash out.

It's definitely not the most precise or lively board, but that might not be a problem at all, quite the opposite. And with the pop out of turn it has, if you setup your next turn early enough, it can be quite quick into the next one. 

I'm glad I didn't take the Otto or TF as daily freestylish driver though. This kind of dampness and inertia has its place for turning, but it's totally not my style for fun shred or more aggressive/precise riding. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Etienne

Now why does this make me want to ride the most impractical board in the world, I don't know. But I want to.

Also a bit of pocket rocket footage at the end of this video. Seems like in immensly fun board:


----------



## Etienne

And back to my the reason I came here in the first place: anyone riding Koruas with Saloman highlander or hologram? I loved my hologram and I need a second pair of bindings, so I'm thinking of trading my Falcor for highlanders on the CR9. Would allow for even more movement on the board.


----------



## unsuspected

Etienne said:


> And back to my the reason I came here in the first place: anyone riding Koruas with Saloman highlander or hologram? I loved my hologram and I need a second pair of bindings, so I'm thinking of trading my Falcor for highlanders on the CR9. Would allow for even more movement on the board.


Rode Snowdaddy's old Pencil plus with some Quatums. Holy hell what a light setup. Rode great.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

That nose rider board is the coolest board I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Kevington

Rode some Koruas today, including the new Transition Finder. 




















It rides like the change in specs would suggest. A little less turny, very stable and fast. I rode the Dart 56 before it and it was way more fun. The TF 57 (and the previous model) was a bit too much for me but the Dart was just amazing and so easy to ride. I know they keep their demo models in circulation for season after season so the Dart could've been well broken in while the Transition Finder was brand new. Even still, that swallow tail loosens up the ride but once you get it really up on edge it rips. Probably going to buy one. This post was supposed to be about the Transition Finder, sorry.


----------



## Kevington

A few low angle pow turns. Apologies for the stressful phone in hand footage. It looks sped up at one point but it was just really fast. Narrower nose shape felt better for things like following tracks to get back across to the piste.


----------



## Snowdaddy

edit: never mind


----------



## Kevington

Snowdaddy said:


> edit: never mind


My bad, I did it wrong then fixed it


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

What boots do y’all wear? I need new ones this season.


----------



## Kevington

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> What boots do y’all wear? I need new ones this season.


Ride Fuse. Fit my feet well, upper medium flex. Boa locks the heel then laces allow for custom fit. Solid plastic tongue and backstay make for consistent flex. Burrito liner is amazing. No stupid internal laces or hard bits of plastic in front of the shin area. Comfiest boots I’ve had by a country mile.


----------



## Schoobang

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> What boots do y’all wear? I need new ones this season.


I really wish I could answer that, but the quest for the perfect boot continues. I have been riding Nitro Select for the last seasons but they are not perfect. Now I am going to ride Vans Infuse for a couple of days and see if they work out. Feels promising in the house but you never know for real before riding. They take forever to tie up though (Inner lace, boa, traditional lace AND strap)


----------



## dudi_wroc

Korua sucks.[emoji6]

Buy Amplid[emoji41]

I've bought Aplid Creamer 168 this year, and took it on my last trip.
Ohhh my... That's. Dope board. Stiff as f... Like for AM board, but preety good carving board.

I gave it, some other dude on Korua CR 159,
And i tooked his board. So i felt on icy slope that Korua was very "slippery".
At middle of the run he stops, and said about his Korua : "Until now i thought that i have great board".

But still love those white bullets  but on morning icy groomers now Amplid is my new weapon of choice.


----------



## edi414

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> What boots do y’all wear? I need new ones this season.


I currently am on a pair of Ions but I'm debating to get new boots. On my list to try: K2 Thraxis, Ride Insano, Ride Trident, Salomon Synapse Wide. Have tried the Driver X, Tourist (also go splitboarding...) and Deeluxe Spark XV but not sure I want either of them


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

edi414 said:


> I currently am on a pair of Ions but I'm debating to get new boots. On my list to try: K2 Thraxis, Ride Insano, Ride Trident, Salomon Synapse Wide. Have tried the Driver X, Tourist (also go splitboarding...) and Deeluxe Spark XV but not sure I want either of them


I’m looking into Thraxis/Insano as well.
I guess my question really was, do these Koruas need a stiffer (stiff) boot or can I get away with a typical mid stiff boot like a Photon. I prefer my boots on the stiffer side but things like the thraxis and Insano might be overkill for surfy/park days


----------



## unsuspected

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> What boots do y’all wear? I need new ones this season.


The ones that fits.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

unsuspected said:


> The ones that fits.


lol duh, but not the question I'm asking.


----------



## edi414

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’m looking into Thraxis/Insano as well.
> I guess my question really was, do these Koruas need a stiffer (stiff) boot or can I get away with a typical mid stiff boot like a Photon. I prefer my boots on the stiffer side but things like the thraxis and Insano might be overkill for surfy/park days


Havent tried the Koruas with mid stiff boots but don't think that'd be an issue. I personally don't think they are crazy chargers compared to other boards I usually ride and think you'd get away with a less stiff boot. I don't go to the park and am more focussed on backcountry/splitboarding in addition to resort riding. So I prefer to have a stiffer boot that possibly needed to ride my CR.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

edi414 said:


> Havent tried the Koruas with mid stiff boots but don't think that'd be an issue. I personally don't think they are crazy chargers compared to other boards I usually ride and think you'd get away with a less stiff boot. I don't go to the park and am more focussed on backcountry/splitboarding in addition to resort riding. So I prefer to have a stiffer boot that possibly needed to ride my CR.


Thanks for the insight, really appreciate it! I don't find the CR particularly stiff compared to boards I've ridden in the past but being a size 8.5 on the 159 I'm thinking I might need a little extra support due to my small feet.


----------



## bseracka

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> What boots do y’all wear? I need new ones this season.


I've been using the Nitro Select TLS they seem to fit my narrow heel well. The speed lace system isn't the best and I'm looking at the Thraxis this year, if they ever arrive. Depending on how they fit I may end up in another Nitro boot. Also considering the Talon and Insano but nothing is in stock to actually try on


----------



## robotfood99

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Thanks for the insight, really appreciate it! I don't find the CR particularly stiff compared to boards I've ridden in the past but being a size 8.5 on the 159 I'm thinking I might need a little extra support due to my small feet.


I have size 8 feet and rode my Dart 156 just fine in my mid-stiff boots (Ion, Accera, Trident) using Now bindings (Pilot, Drive). The skatetech bindings were clutch in taming the wider boards, more so than boots. What bindings do you ride?


----------



## Etienne

My old Salamon Malamut had 200+ days, I couldn't just let them go… I was losing weight as they were losing stiffness, but this held only up until a point. I'm now on Vans Verse, they are comfy and seem to pretty good all mountain carving boots and a good fit for the Café Racer, but almost only used it from split right now. It's what I bougth it for in the first place, I'll see if I need a second pair of all-mountain.


----------



## 16gkid

dudi_wroc said:


> Korua sucks.[emoji6]
> 
> Buy Amplid[emoji41]
> 
> I've bought Aplid Creamer 168 this year, and took it on my last trip.
> Ohhh my... That's. Dope board. Stiff as f... Like for AM board, but preety good carving board.
> 
> I gave it, some other dude on Korua CR 159,
> And i tooked his board. So i felt on icy slope that Korua was very "slippery".
> At middle of the run he stops, and said about his Korua : "Until now i thought that i have great board".
> 
> But still love those white bullets  but on morning icy groomers now Amplid is my new weapon of choice.


Neversummer>everything


----------



## 16gkid

Etienne said:


> My old Salamon Malamut had 200+ days, I couldn't just let them go… I was losing weight as they were losing stiffness, but this held only up until a point. I'm now on Vans Verse, they are comfy and seem to pretty good all mountain carving boots and a good fit for the Café Racer, but almost only used it from split right now. It's what I bougth it for in the first place, I'll see if I need a second pair of all-mountain.


2nd on the vans verse, been on em for 2 hard seasons, they have been great, minimal liner breakdown and it comes with a stiffener kit to refresh them


----------



## 16gkid

unsuspected said:


> The ones that fits.


This is the right answer, everyone's feet are different


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I was considering Vans but I think they’re going to be too skinny for my feet. I’m on the wider side of normal


----------



## 16gkid

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I was considering Vans but I think they’re going to be too skinny for my feet. I’m on the wider side of normal


I know 32 runs wide but my last pair broke down so fast, like 12 days, felt ripped off


----------



## WigMar

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> What boots do y’all wear? I need new ones this season.


+1 on Fuse. I just bought another pair.


----------



## dudi_wroc

I ride it with Adidas. For wider feets they are great. Now Lexicon, but i want to try Acerra.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

dudi_wroc said:


> I ride it with Adidas. For wider feets they are great. Now Lexicon, but i want to try Acerra.


I really enjoyed the flex of my Acerra, but man do they blow out fast. By day 60 they turned into what I consider a very soft boot and by day 80 they were completely toasted. Couldn't even keep my feet dry. Barely got through 2 seasons. Great fit though!


----------



## dudi_wroc

Dude 60 days for one pair is a good score i think. Mine Lexicon have meaby 10, and i allready feel they are broken. So i think my old IONs 2015 i think were much better at holding flex.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I hate buying boots so much lol


----------



## dudi_wroc

Me too. So i buy Adi becouse they fit, and i dont try others. 
And those prices now for new booth are insane.


----------



## Etienne

Yeah I love to change boards, but changing boots almost scares me. Like it's so good to have boots that fit, I don't want to take any risk… As I said 200+ days on the Malamuts 😅


----------



## WigMar

dudi_wroc said:


> Dude 60 days for one pair is a good score i think. Mine Lexicon have meaby 10, and i allready feel they are broken. So i think my old IONs 2015 i think were much better at holding flex.


I kinda expect at least 100 days outta my boots. I'm down to do some boot maintenance and repair over time, and I treat them well. If they don't even last me a season worth of riding, I'm bumming. A catastrophic failure around 60 days just isn't good enough.


----------



## Jkb818

Burton Photons have been good to me so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDA

I'm not sure if this video has been posted already, looks like a transition finder.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I was watching that a few days ago, he’s flowy


----------



## WigMar

I'm not sure how I feel about all that arm flailing. It reminds me of old Jean Nerva and Peter Bauer footage.


----------



## Eivind så klart

Etienne said:


> Yeah I love to change boards, but changing boots almost scares me. Like it's so good to have boots that fit, I don't want to take any risk… As I said 200+ days on the Malamuts 😅


Same! Got 150 days on the same pair of boots here and still going. Buying boots is scary...


----------



## Jkb818

WigMar said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about all that arm flailing. It reminds me of old Jean Nerva and Peter Bauer footage.


A little overkill for the trail he’s riding...but solid edge control.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudden_Death

WigMar said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about all that arm flailing. It reminds me of old Jean Nerva and Peter Bauer footage.


I think that's why I liked it.


----------



## Etienne

It's the knees knocking each others that got me ticking and probably causing the instability on larger radius curves. Still, very nice edit and seems like tons of fun!


----------



## Kevington

Making the most of the possible terrain goes a long way. Turning a small hill into carve central is kind of cool.


----------



## Sudden_Death

Kevington said:


> Making the most of the possible terrain goes a long way. Turning a small hill into carve central is kind of cool.


Speaking of small hill carving I'm a bit stumped. Between a tranny finder, Yes Y or Yes Hybrid for carving small Ontario/ Quebec hills with ultra hard groomers and really tight tree run which would you guys pick? As for sizing I'm a bit unsure. I'll be around 185 when the season starts and likely 175 by mid season, 6ft, 9 US boot. So smaller feet but a bit heavier than recommended for the 153/154s. I'd like to avoid the added width on the 57s but if that's the smart call I'm ok with it. Replacing a 151 Superpig that I just never clicked with.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

For a small hill and trees I’d chose a party board or a simple pleasures


----------



## Jkb818

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> For a small hill and trees I’d chose a party board or a simple pleasures











[emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudden_Death

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> For a small hill and trees I’d chose a party board or a simple pleasures


I've looked at those options but they really don't offer the edge hold for the conditions we get. It's %50 granular on ice, %35 ice and if we're lucky %15 what might be thought of as decent snow. I've got a couple looser "fun" decks for when conditions allow it.

Edit. Simple Pleasures looks pretty cool. I demoed the Y and it gripped and turned like a demon which is why it's top of my list.

Double edit. The Simple Pleasures was nixed and they kept the less aggressive Niseko instead.


----------



## Schoobang

Sudden_Death said:


> Speaking of small hill carving I'm a bit stumped. Between a tranny finder, Yes Y or Yes Hybrid for carving small Ontario/ Quebec hills with ultra hard groomers and really tight tree run which would you guys pick? As for sizing I'm a bit unsure. I'll be around 185 when the season starts and likely 175 by mid season, 6ft, 9 US boot. So smaller feet but a bit heavier than recommended for the 153/154s. I'd like to avoid the added width on the 57s but if that's the smart call I'm ok with it. Replacing a 151 Superpig that I just never clicked with.


I have not ridden those exact boards but I own a yes optimistic 154 (Same shape as Y but stiffer) and a korua Otto 157 and I prefer the korua in hard and icy conditions. The yes requires more effort and precision to carve on hard pack and I wash out more often on it. It is super fun to do short carves in soft snow though, and it is perfect for tight tree lines.
Im 80kg, US9 boots

maybe a Tranny finder plus could replace those two boards in my quiver…


----------



## unsuspected

Sudden_Death said:


> Speaking of small hill carving I'm a bit stumped. Between a tranny finder, Yes Y or Yes Hybrid for carving small Ontario/ Quebec hills with ultra hard groomers and really tight tree run which would you guys pick? As for sizing I'm a bit unsure. I'll be around 185 when the season starts and likely 175 by mid season, 6ft, 9 US boot. So smaller feet but a bit heavier than recommended for the 153/154s. I'd like to avoid the added width on the 57s but if that's the smart call I'm ok with it. Replacing a 151 Superpig that I just never clicked with.


Would try to find a used Fullbag. They were made there and perfect for those hard/icy conditions.


----------



## Sudden_Death

unsuspected said:


> Would try to find a used Fullbag. They were made there and perfect for those hard/icy conditions.


They do look good. Too bad they went under. Looks like it's been a while since they made anything, probably tough finding any that still have enough life to justify the price.


----------



## unsuspected

Sudden_Death said:


> They do look good. Too bad they went under. Looks like it's been a while since they made anything, probably tough finding any that still have enough life to justify the price.


Yes they were something. I was lucky to order a Supernaut and its one of my favorit boards ever. Just wish it was bit longer.


----------



## ridethecliche

I was just gonna say... I traded my supernaut for something ember a year ago. Just saw one pop up for sale/trade on Facebook a week or so ago so they're out there. 

Also seem amplid shit on fullbag on AS comments of one of their board reviews so that was kind of unnecessary. Don't know why a company would feel the need to crap on someone that isn't even really a competitor.


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> I was just gonna say... I traded my supernaut for something ember a year ago. Just saw one pop up for sale/trade on Facebook a week or so ago so they're out there.
> 
> Also seem amplid shit on fullbag on AS comments of one of their board reviews so that was kind of unnecessary. Don't know why a company would feel the need to crap on someone that isn't even really a competitor.


Was this on the Morning Glory review? Subtle dig, not much to see here.


----------



## Sudden_Death

NT.Thunder said:


> Was this on the Morning Glory review? Subtle dig, not much to see here.
> 
> View attachment 159977


I'm not sure saying a snowboard companies boards don't ride good is subtle. It may not be worded viciously but it is definitely pretty much the worst thing you could say about a board.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Sudden_Death said:


> I'm not sure saying a snowboard companies boards don't ride good is subtle. It may not be worded viciously but it is definitely pretty much the worst thing you could say about a board.


Meh, we live in a world where we are offended by everything and anything.


----------



## WigMar

I always wanted to try a blunt diamond. Looks like a fun shape.


----------



## Sudden_Death

NT.Thunder said:


> Meh, we live in a world where we are offended by everything and anything.


I don't think anyone was offended by anything as far as I could tell. It was wether or not saying another company's boards don't ride well was subtle or pretty straightforward.


----------



## unsuspected

Sudden_Death said:


> They do look good. Too bad they went under. Looks like it's been a while since they made anything, probably tough finding any that still have enough life to justify the price.


Or maybe a Gnu Gremlin or even a Gun Fun Guy?


----------



## Sudden_Death

unsuspected said:


> Or maybe a Gnu Gremlin or even a Gun Fun Guy?


I think the fun guy got either pulled or renamed. I know the Müllair became the essential service. Not sure how they handled the fun guy.


----------



## ridethecliche

NT.Thunder said:


> Was this on the Morning Glory review? Subtle dig, not much to see here.
> 
> View attachment 159977


They agreed with AS that it's not a real company and implied it rides like trash, not sure what's subtle about that.

In response to your comment below, I'm not sure why that's relevant. No one was screaming offense about anything. I said it was a shitty thing to say and was unnecessary. If you can't make your own shit look good without putting other people's stuff down then theres really nothing to say. I love amplid's boards and I've ridden one and would love to own one (read:some), this definitely made me think less of them though.

I have no idea what things looked like with fullbag, but I don't recall ever hearing anything about lots of unfilled orders or money vanishing without product etc. It was a passion project from a guy that makes good boards that many on here like and looks to have paused/stopped because of health issues. Few folks on here have owned them and like them.

If anything, you're the one who has taken offense to my statement and is trying to negate it. I know you own a few amplid's now, but if you can't see this as totally pointless behavior on their point then it is what it is. AS talks a lot of trash and that's kind of his schtick and folks like it because its entertaining. Not sure why amplid feels obligated to pile on. 



NT.Thunder said:


> Meh, we live in a world where we are offended by everything and anything.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Sweet review on the Otto here, nice riding!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I like that guys review style. I’ll be checking him out.

probably taking the CR this week for the first time. Thinking 20inch width and 36/18 angles. Any thoughts on that? My most posi stance last year was around 30/12 and same width.


----------



## Jkb818

That video really renewed my interest in wanting an Otto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Jkb818 said:


> That video really renewed my interest in wanting an Otto.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same, but it's a new interest for me! Will getting one make me ride like him? 😂


----------



## Jkb818

smellysell said:


> Same, but it's a new interest for me! Will getting one make me ride like him? [emoji23]


100% [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Jkb818 said:


> 100% [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, in that case, there's a 161 at World Boards... 

3 boards I haven't ridden yet wouldn't be excessive would it?


----------



## Jkb818

smellysell said:


> Well, in that case, there's a 161 at World Boards...
> 
> 3 boards I haven't ridden yet wouldn't be excessive would it?


Sounds like a great idea to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sudden_Death

Very cool seeing Fawcett doing reviews. Guy rips and knows boards for damn sure.


----------



## Schoobang

Oh, and I was gonna sell my Otto since it doesn’t ride like in this clip. Maybe *I *am the problem? No, I need a new board


----------



## smellysell

Schoobang said:


> Oh, and I was gonna sell my Otto since it doesn’t ride like in this clip. Maybe *I *am the problem? No, I need a new board


I am not missing the sarcasm, but do you really want to sell your Otto?


----------



## Schoobang

smellysell said:


> I am not missing the sarcasm, but do you really want to sell your Otto?


I might, but only to get a Plus instead. Maybe also switch to a tranny of pencil since I don´t do much switch riding anyway. 

The only complaint I have with my standard Otto is that the base isn´t as fast as on my other more "premium" boards.


----------



## ridethecliche

Super stoked on the otto all over again after that video. Will definitely be a fantastic part of the quiver. Will be really interesting to see how much overlap it has with the iguchi and stealth.


----------



## Yeahti87

More stoke


----------



## smellysell

Damn you guys, I'm driving to Bozeman to get that Otto!


----------



## smellysell

I guess I ride a Korua now!









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar

"May you never find your perfect shape."


----------



## smellysell

WigMar said:


> "May you never find your perfect shape."


That feels directed at me personally! 😂


----------



## Jkb818

My ideal option is a Otto Plus in a 153 but that doesn’t exist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AceCoast

I'd like to ride a Korua if they'd ever get back to me. I've reached out 3 times over the last couple weeks with no response from them. Anyone else have trouble getting a response from them?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Ive had the opposite experience with them


----------



## smellysell

Otto looks clean with the Superforces!


----------



## Jkb818

There’s just something special about a blank white top sheet. [emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garikgarik

AceCoast said:


> I'd like to ride a Korua if they'd ever get back to me. I've reached out 3 times over the last couple weeks with no response from them. Anyone else have trouble getting a response from them?


How did you try to reach them?


----------



## AceCoast

garikgarik said:


> How did you try to reach them?


I emailed a few times through [email protected]. I wanna give them my money, I just wanted their opinion on sizing.


----------



## NT.Thunder

So a TF came up today for around $140 USD which caught my eye, unfortunately it seems it's had a core shot but been professionally repaired as per the ad below? I know nothing about repairs so what are people's thoughts on repairs to core shots? It's too small for me but curious on people's thoughts


----------



## smellysell

Looks fine to me. Hell of a price, too bad it isn't your size.


----------



## Phedder

Yeah that's a very minor core shot, for that price it's a steal.


----------



## AceCoast

NT.Thunder said:


> So a TF came up today for around $140 USD which caught my eye, unfortunately it seems it's had a core shot but been professionally repaired as per the ad below? I know nothing about repairs so what are people's thoughts on repairs to core shots? It's too small for me but curious on people's thoughts
> View attachment 160101
> 
> View attachment 160100
> 
> View attachment 160102


Can you share that listing? That's exactly my size.


----------



## ridethecliche

It's a 140 bucks. Keep an eye on the spot and ptex and fix it if/when it starts coming off again. I wouldn't think twice about buying a board like that if the goal is to try it out. It'll make a really fun board to take out and not give a shit if it's low tide or early season.

@AceCoast , he's in kiwiland so it might not be helpful!


----------



## AceCoast

ridethecliche said:


> It's a 140 bucks. Keep an eye on the spot and ptex and fix it if/when it starts coming off again. I wouldn't think twice about buying a board like that if the goal is to try it out. It'll make a really fun board to take out and not give a shit if it's low tide or early season.
> 
> @AceCoast , he's in kiwiland so it might not be helpful!


@ridethecliche Gotcha.

So Korua got back to me. They recommended the Tranny Finder. I think in my emails I hadn't mentioned the Otto so that's prob whey they didn't recco it. So I'm debating between the TF or the Otto, tough choice.


----------



## ridethecliche

AceCoast said:


> @ridethecliche Gotcha.
> 
> So Korua got back to me. They recommended the Tranny Finder. I think in my emails I hadn't mentioned the Otto so that's prob whey they didn't recco it. So I'm debating between the TF or the Otto, tough choice.


Reply and ask. Remember there's an otto plus as well.


----------



## AceCoast

ridethecliche said:


> Reply and ask. Remember there's an otto plus as well.


Otto Plus is too pricey for me.


----------



## garikgarik

AceCoast said:


> Otto Plus is too pricey for me.


There is not much sense in plus series unless a rider is heavy for its height.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Snowboarding Gear Yard Sale


----------



## smellysell

NT.Thunder said:


> Snowboarding Gear Yard Sale
> 
> View attachment 160248


I think a Dart will probably be the replacement for my Darwin when it bites the dust, which sadly is looking sooner and sooner all the time. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> I think a Dart will probably be the replacement for my Darwin when it bites the dust, which sadly is looking sooner and sooner all the time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


You haven't bought a board in 5 mins. Sounds like you're on deck to grab it!


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> You haven't bought a board in 5 mins. Sounds like you're on deck to grab it!


Nah, gonna ride my Darwin into the ground, love that board so much. Ironically based on my buying habits in other ways, I don't see the need for more than one swallow. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

I wonder if the thread starter has anything he can add to the discussion based on personal experience...


----------



## dwdesign

smellysell said:


> Nah, gonna ride my Darwin into the ground, love that board so much. Ironically based on my buying habits in other ways, I don't see the need for more than one swallow.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


FYI @smellysell
Sidetrack from Korua talk...
Head makes a Japan only board that is essentially the Darwin. Different construction, but similar in available sizes and shape. Sidecut maybe a tad different.











Just to add, for the items that are similar... the Draw and Darwin share the exact same lengths at each size, waist widths, stance setback, center sidecut radius.
Left: Draw, Right: Darwin


----------



## bseracka

I don’t know. There are some definite similarities but visually those are pretty different boards


----------



## ridethecliche

bseracka said:


> I don’t know. There are some definite similarities but visually those are pretty different boards


In what way? 
I mean shape is only part of the equation but what's visually so different about them other than the topsheet in that picture? 

Tail shape looks to be bang on as well.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

ridethecliche said:


> I wonder if the thread starter has anything he can add to the discussion based on personal experience...


I do! I ride a Korua! Only took what like 4 years? 🤣

I’ll bring my thoughts to the table later today but after a few hours on a cafe racer yesterday I’m very impressed.


----------



## Etienne

Speaking of the Café Racer, I could test mine in quite some pow this WE (as I mentionned in another thread). I can understand that it's not their most pow oriented board, but coming from all mountain/freeride board, it's absolutely amazing. Like not even the same world. It's absolutely effortless, even low grades become quite enjoyable (I like to ride powder fullspeed on steeper faces), the drive from the front foot is crazy fun. A whole another world of smoothness.

The more I ride it, the more I think getting old will be quite enjoyable with this kind of board after all…


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I do! I ride a Korua! Only took what like 4 years? 🤣
> 
> *I’ll bring my thoughts to the table later today* but after a few hours on a cafe racer yesterday I’m very impressed.


Tick tock! 
We know you ain't riding today!


----------



## Scalpelman

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I do! I ride a Korua! Only took what like 4 years?
> 
> I’ll bring my thoughts to the table later today but after a few hours on a cafe racer yesterday I’m very impressed.


Cmon we all want to hear. My finger has been on the trigger for a cafe racer for two years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Finally going to get to ride the TF I bought 2 years ago. Spending 5 weeks in Canada from next week with a focus on off piste, powder and some backcountry!


----------



## jxs1984

I used to ride the 161 Korua Puzzle for 3 years and I regret selling it. After riding 4 different snowboards with different variations in waist width sizes, I went back to Korua. I wanted to up my switch game so I got the Tranny Finder 157 🤙


----------



## NT.Thunder

Anyone looking for a Dart


----------



## Jkb818

Damn good price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

I wanted that so bad but missed it because it went like lightning!


----------



## ridethecliche

Can anyone walk me through how different the otto is vs boards like the TF and Stealth when it comes to carving? I know the otto is a compromise and the most freestyle friendly board they offer, but can anyone that's more familiar with their line point out what exactly you give up with the board in terms of carving performance?


----------



## garikgarik

ridethecliche said:


> Can anyone walk me through how different the otto is vs boards like the TF and Stealth when it comes to carving? I know the otto is a compromise and the most freestyle friendly board they offer, but can anyone that's more familiar with their line point out what exactly you give up with the board in terms of carving performance?


The tail, TF and Stealth have classical freeride sturdy tails, Otto has freestyle tail which is slightly shorter and a bit stiffer than the nose, not a big difference though, TF and S are proper directional boards, one can shift more weight towards tails on these two boards compared to Otto


----------



## ridethecliche

I'm debating selling the stealth and keeping the otto which is why I ask.


----------



## jxs1984

Look like there are two different TF's: Tranny Finder and Transition Finder. Originally I wanted the Tranny Finder with 324mm nose and 293mm tail. I received the Transition Finder with 316mm nose and 298mm tail. The taper is reduced from 31mm to 18mm. I felt like they gave me a throwaway piece because this board is nowhere to be found on Korua's website. There is a Transition Finder listed under their splitboard section but I don't have a splitboard type.

Emailed Korua about it. They said:



> We don't have throwaway pieces and we don't work with seasonal products. They are passovers each season. But the Tranny Finders got sold out at one moment. So we changed the name to Transition Finder and made a slightly small change in de noses width for the next production badge. Boards at Korua don't loose value. I still ride the Tranny Finder over the Transiition Finder because I need that extra Taper and width in the nose.
> 
> hopefully I could give you a little more insight on this
> 
> Kind regards
> Lino


So it was a surprise and I'm not upset. It rides nicely and the extreme taper sensation is gone. Switch feels great too.

However, what if another customer wanted the extra taper? Just a heads-up.



http://imgur.com/QO3movs


----------



## Etienne

Some people talked about it in this thread I think. Also, there was only one size with that crazy tapper, bigger and smaller addition were more reasonable (true for other shapes too).

I don't know if I like it or not... It's probably more efficient, but is it ever why you buy Korua? 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

jxs1984 said:


> Look like there are two different TF's: Tranny Finder and Transition Finder. Originally I wanted the Tranny Finder with 324mm nose and 293mm tail. I received the Transition Finder with 316mm nose and 298mm tail. The taper is reduced from 31mm to 18mm. I felt like they gave me a throwaway piece because this board is nowhere to be found on Korua's website. There is a Transition Finder listed under their splitboard section but I don't have a splitboard type.
> 
> Emailed Korua about it. They said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it was a surprise and I'm not upset. It rides nicely and the extreme taper sensation is gone. Switch feels great too.
> 
> However, what if another customer wanted the extra taper? Just a heads-up.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/QO3movs


That's the new version of the Tranny Finder... now named Transition Finder. You got the new version that has been really hard to find


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Scalpelman said:


> Cmon we all want to hear. My finger has been on the trigger for a cafe racer for two years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven’t gotten back on it since the initial two days riding - it’s just been ice and blower snow. My initial thoughts are very positive but I’ve been intentionally leaving it on the rack so I don’t tarnish my opinion of it by riding it in shitty conditions where it likely won’t perform well. We need snow! Its such a bummer lol


----------



## jxs1984

Snowdaddy said:


> That's the new version of the Tranny Finder... now named Transition Finder. You got the new version that has been really hard to find


interesting! sounds like the TF matured


----------



## Mountain Surfer

Yeah they've made it less aggressive, less stiff and directional.

I've managed about 3 days on the Tranny Finder (older more aggressive one) and have found it really stiff! Have struggled in some narrow gullies and on moguls to make short/quick turns on it as I'm just not used to riding with such a stuff board that has no torsional flex. We also had more than 50cm fresh snow for Christmas day and another 20cm overnight for Dec 26th on top of another 1.5m dump the week before, so riding in very deep conditions.

Also ended up buying a Hometown Hero which has stiffer tips but softer middle with more torsional flex and absolutely fell in love with that board. I'm going to ride that for a bit (it's stiffer and longer than my Warpig) and then try getting on the TF again in a week or two to see if I've managed to progress my riding enough to find the TF a bit easier on the harder terrain.


----------



## smellysell

Every time this pops up it make me sad I haven't ridden mine yet. Soon though... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Every time this pops up it make me sad I haven't ridden mine yet. Soon though...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I might sell both of mine tbh


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> I might sell both of mine tbh


Why? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

ridethecliche said:


> I might sell both of mine tbh


If you just want to give them away I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I love riding them but after riding my otto at Jay peak, I've come to the strong realization that they're mediocre quiver boards at best for someone that lives on the east coast. Sure you can ride them on hardpack days, but switching my otto to my iguchi camber gave me 2x the confidence for icy runs.

They're fantastic boards, but if I keep them, I just have to be okay with the fact that I'll be lucky if I ride them for a max of 10% of the days out east. NTTAWYT.


----------



## jxs1984

ridethecliche said:


> I love riding them but after riding my otto at Jay peak, I've come to the strong realization that they're mediocre quiver boards at best for someone that lives on the east coast. Sure you can ride them on hardpack days, but switching my otto to my iguchi camber gave me 2x the confidence for icy runs.
> 
> They're fantastic boards, but if I keep them, I just have to be okay with the fact that I'll be lucky if I ride them for a max of 10% of the days out east. NTTAWYT.


What size Otto you have?


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> I love riding them but after riding my otto at Jay peak, I've come to the strong realization that they're mediocre quiver boards at best for someone that lives on the east coast. Sure you can ride them on hardpack days, but switching my otto to my iguchi camber gave me 2x the confidence for icy runs.
> 
> They're fantastic boards, but if I keep them, I just have to be okay with the fact that I'll be lucky if I ride them for a max of 10% of the days out east. NTTAWYT.


Iguchi just has better hold? Does it have edge tech, or the traditional camber is just better? I don't know anything about that board. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

jxs1984 said:


> What size Otto you have?


157 at 170 lbs.

Then again, nothing really works well on boilerplate. The stealth was a lot of fun at loon when I rode it last season because the conditions were good, fresh to firm snow vs boilerplate.

I also find the board significantly more tiring to ride due to the stiffness imho.


----------



## jxs1984

ridethecliche said:


> 157 at 170 lbs.
> 
> Then again, nothing really works well on boilerplate. The stealth was a lot of fun at loon when I rode it last season because the conditions were good, fresh to firm snow vs boilerplate.
> 
> I also find the board significantly more tiring to ride due to the stiffness imho.


Understandable. Any chance you're using stiff boots? I like my boots stiff to hold my shins providing support as I can relax my legs.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

smellysell said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Because our friend @ridethecliche has a problem. He can’t stop. WHY WONT YOU STOP!?


----------



## ridethecliche

jxs1984 said:


> Understandable. Any chance you're using stiff boots? I like my boots stiff to hold my shins providing support as I can relax my legs.


Running ride fuses but tried it with the lasso yesterday with fuse liners. Gonna put Cartel Xs on it tonight for the weekend instead of using the malas that I've had on there for a the last few days.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I haven’t gotten back on it since the initial two days riding - it’s just been ice and blower snow. My initial thoughts are very positive but I’ve been intentionally leaving it on the rack so I don’t tarnish my opinion of it by riding it in shitty conditions where it likely won’t perform well. We need snow! Its such a bummer lol


Lol maybe I should have done this with the otto. It's possible I hate it because it's honestly pretty sub optimal out. I wanted to take it to Jackson hole but didn't end up doing it since I figured I should ride a board that I knew well.


----------



## Snowdaddy

My Bullet Train (with great edge hold) and my Pencil plus see little action. I still wouldn’t get rid of them. They’re just too much fun.

Very often when I’m going somewhere and contemplate which board to bring I just end up picking my First Call 151. Not because of edge hold, but because it’s just accessible. I have fun riding it at lower speeds and it works riding switch, meaning I can swivel it around easily every other turn when I’m riding with my kids. My switch riding need every help it can get, but I expect I’ll move on to more directional boards soon (the Bubo) for bunny hill or family fun.

The point is that my current Korua boards are just not suitable for my every day riding. They are still my favourite quiver boards.


----------



## WigMar

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Because our friend @ridethecliche has a problem. He can’t stop. WHY WONT YOU STOP!?


He just hasn't rode a Nitro team yet!


----------



## WigMar

ridethecliche said:


> Running ride fuses but tried it with the lasso yesterday with fuse liners. Gonna put Cartel Xs on it tonight for the weekend instead of using the malas that I've had on there for a the last few days.


I just got new Fuses, and I'm rocking my old liners in them for awhile. It's great to have the response of a new boot without having to break it in at all. 

I wonder why more boots don't use a burrito wrap liner. I personally love the feel.


----------



## smellysell

WigMar said:


> I just got new Fuses, and I'm rocking my old liners in them for awhile. It's great to have the response of a new boot without having to break it in at all.
> 
> I wonder why more boots don't use a burrito wrap liner. I personally love the feel.


Bought my son a pair of lasso pro wides because he finally outgrew my hand me downs. They're so comfy. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Looks like my korua days are going to come to a hiatus. I really did not like the Otto for my riding style and have a trade lined up for it.

I loved the stealth and I'm still unsure about this... But I have a trade lined up for it as well.

I have a feeling ill come back to them in time when I have a bit more experience. I can't wait to get rid of the Otto but I'm still not sure about the stealth. I just know I need to ride the stealth 10/10ths to enjoy and I'd like a board I can dial back on. Riding the stealth on open groomers was one of the best feelings I've had on a snowboard. Hopefully the board im trading it for comes close but allows me to tool around a bit more.

I just realized I'd never pick the Otto over the spam. So that made that one way easy hell, if my iguchi was a bit wider I'd never ride the Otto over that either. Thankfully we all have different tastes. 

I think it might be time to mess with amplid next!


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Looks like my korua days are going to come to a hiatus. I really did not like the Otto for my riding style and have a trade lined up for it.
> 
> I loved the stealth and I'm still unsure about this... But I have a trade lined up for it as well.
> 
> I have a feeling ill come back to them in time when I have a bit more experience. I can't wait to get rid of the Otto but I'm still not sure about the stealth. I just know I need to ride the stealth 10/10ths to enjoy and I'd like a board I can dial back on. Riding the stealth on open groomers was one of the best feelings I've had on a snowboard. Hopefully the board im trading it for comes close but allows me to tool around a bit more.
> 
> I just realized I'd never pick the Otto over the spam. So that made that one way easy hell, if my iguchi was a bit wider I'd never ride the Otto over that either. Thankfully we all have different tastes.
> 
> I think it might be time to mess with amplid next!


So, what are you getting?! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> So, what are you getting?!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


2 boards I've never ridden lol. I'll post about it elsewhere once the trades are done. They're not koruas so I won't litter this thread. 

I think the 153 Otto might have been fun, but the 157 for me was planky even on okay ish groomers. It's possible I didn't give it a fair shake in decent conditions but that's the reality here. 

The stealth im honestly worried about missing but I hope the replacement is 90% as good at pure carving and 10x better at being more relaxed with.


----------



## Etienne

I've just had two perfect Korua days: light pow and perfect groomers in between. The café racer has been absolutely addictive in this conditions, I trashed my legs so bad. I even skipped some pow to get some more caves [emoji33]. I had to reason myself into giving some time to the asymulator. Full review dropping soon!

I'm so glad I didn't get the Otto or TF though. Even with a bit more tail and rocker, I don't want this kind of inertia on a more freestyle board (but it's crazy good for carving) 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> So, what are you getting?!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Did you get on your Otto yet?!


----------



## AceCoast

Hoping to get on my Otto for the first time next weekend. I took my Ravine to Southern VT a couple weeks ago since the conditions weren't great and I knew I wouldn't have a chance to aggressively carve. I'll report back once I've put some time on it.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Did you get on your Otto yet?!


Planning on Sunday

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

So I'll update the thread...

I'm 5'10, 170lbs, and wear a size 8 boot. I bought the Otto 157 last season and didn't get a chance to ride it then unfortunately. It's been pretty barren out east in the early season, but it is what it is...

I rode the board on groomers at Jay peak, sticking to the safe areas since a lot of the 'groomers' were more like 'yeah, yer sheets gunna get farked'. I honestly can't say exactly why but I just really did not like the board. I tried a few different binding positions, but no matter what, it felt planky and very stiff to me. I had that feeling with my 156 stealth when I first got it, but after a few laps I started to love it. I've never ridden a board that I couldn't wait to get off before.

For me, I think the stiffness of the board and the width at my boot size just led to a situation where it wasn't fun for me. The stealth is pretty stiff as well, but IMHO the huge nose and aggressive taper really helps initiate turns and makes it feel like the board is just rolling from edge to edge.

Maybe I would have had a different reaction if I had sized down a bit more so I think I'd actually love to try a 153. Realistically though, I don't really see how/why this board would really fit in my quiver. I don't need a carving board that tries to be a freestyle board. 

I traded the 157 otto for a 147 orca just for sheets and giggles. I have a feeling I'll try it and sell/trade it unless my GF really likes it. We're going to steamboat soon and I think it might serve her well for the deep days there.

I traded the 156 stealth for a 156 simple pleasures. I'm not really sure about this trade, but I think the SP is going to be more accessible to me since I'll be able to ride it not at 10/10th's all the time. The stealth was my first korua and I honestly really loved it so I'm feeling a bit torn about having gone through with this but isn't trying a lot of boards part of all the fun?

I think I'm going to start the hunt for a 154 TF or 152 dart. Those are the koruas I'm going to eye next. I think that they'd be a blast and I'll be able to get the most out of them at my weight and boot size.

Till we meet again Korua!


----------



## Jkb818

ridethecliche said:


> So I'll update the thread...
> 
> I'm 5'10, 170lbs, and wear a size 8 boot. I bought the Otto 157 last season and didn't get a chance to ride it then unfortunately. It's been pretty barren out east in the early season, but it is what it is...
> 
> I rode the board on groomers at Jay peak, sticking to the safe areas since a lot of the 'groomers' were more like 'yeah, yer sheets gunna get farked'. I honestly can't say exactly why but I just really did not like the board. I tried a few different binding positions, but no matter what, it felt planky and very stiff to me. I had that feeling with my 156 stealth when I first got it, but after a few laps I started to love it. I've never ridden a board that I couldn't wait to get off before.
> 
> For me, I think the stiffness of the board and the width at my boot size just led to a situation where it wasn't fun for me. The stealth is pretty stiff as well, but IMHO the huge nose and aggressive taper really helps initiate turns and makes it feel like the board is just rolling from edge to edge.
> 
> Maybe I would have had a different reaction if I had sized down a bit more so I think I'd actually love to try a 153. Realistically though, I don't really see how/why this board would really fit in my quiver. I don't need a carving board that tries to be a freestyle board.
> 
> I traded the 157 otto for a 147 orca just for sheets and giggles. I have a feeling I'll try it and sell/trade it unless my GF really likes it. We're going to steamboat soon and I think it might serve her well for the deep days there.
> 
> I traded the 156 stealth for a 156 simple pleasures. I'm not really sure about this trade, but I think the SP is going to be more accessible to me since I'll be able to ride it not at 10/10th's all the time. The stealth was my first korua and I honestly really loved it so I'm feeling a bit torn about having gone through with this but isn't trying a lot of boards part of all the fun?
> 
> I think I'm going to start the hunt for a 154 TF or 152 dart. Those are the koruas I'm going to eye next. I think that they'd be a blast and I'll be able to get the most out of them at my weight and boot size.
> 
> Till we meet again Korua!


I’m pretty sure you’re gonna love the SP. I felt right at home on my NP. Just got finished taking some runs on it today and continue to be happy I bought it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Jkb818 said:


> I’m pretty sure you’re gonna love the SP. I felt right at home on my NP. Just got finished taking some runs on it today and continue to be happy I bought it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was honestly really hoping to find a 151 in a trade for the otto but it just wasn't happening. I still think I might be happier on a 151 if I got to keep the stealth, but now I might just look for a dart in the smaller size since that would be littttt. Probably going to try to trade the orca for a better tree board. Figured it was better trade bait.


----------



## Jkb818

ridethecliche said:


> I was honestly really hoping to find a 151 in a trade for the otto but it just wasn't happening. I still think I might be happier on a 151 if I got to keep the stealth, but now I might just look for a dart in the smaller size since that would be littttt. Probably going to try to trade the orca for a better tree board. Figured it was better trade bait.


How much do you weigh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etienne

ridethecliche said:


> So I'll update the thread...
> 
> I'm 5'10, 170lbs, and wear a size 8 boot. I bought the Otto 157 last season and didn't get a chance to ride it then unfortunately. It's been pretty barren out east in the early season, but it is what it is...
> 
> I rode the board on groomers at Jay peak, sticking to the safe areas since a lot of the 'groomers' were more like 'yeah, yer sheets gunna get farked'. I honestly can't say exactly why but I just really did not like the board. I tried a few different binding positions, but no matter what, it felt planky and very stiff to me. I had that feeling with my 156 stealth when I first got it, but after a few laps I started to love it. I've never ridden a board that I couldn't wait to get off before.
> 
> For me, I think the stiffness of the board and the width at my boot size just led to a situation where it wasn't fun for me. The stealth is pretty stiff as well, but IMHO the huge nose and aggressive taper really helps initiate turns and makes it feel like the board is just rolling from edge to edge.
> 
> Maybe I would have had a different reaction if I had sized down a bit more so I think I'd actually love to try a 153. Realistically though, I don't really see how/why this board would really fit in my quiver. I don't need a carving board that tries to be a freestyle board.
> 
> I traded the 157 otto for a 147 orca just for sheets and giggles. I have a feeling I'll try it and sell/trade it unless my GF really likes it. We're going to steamboat soon and I think it might serve her well for the deep days there.
> 
> I traded the 156 stealth for a 156 simple pleasures. I'm not really sure about this trade, but I think the SP is going to be more accessible to me since I'll be able to ride it not at 10/10th's all the time. The stealth was my first korua and I honestly really loved it so I'm feeling a bit torn about having gone through with this but isn't trying a lot of boards part of all the fun?
> 
> I think I'm going to start the hunt for a 154 TF or 152 dart. Those are the koruas I'm going to eye next. I think that they'd be a blast and I'll be able to get the most out of them at my weight and boot size.
> 
> Till we meet again Korua!


I never tried the Otto, but I feel you there. As I said, I love my CR, but I wouldn't want this kind of plank, weight and inertia on freestylish board. 

I have yet to a plus version though, which child change my mind. I think Lars pop (or is it Maurer?) is riding a lot of TF plus in the park. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Jkb818 said:


> How much do you weigh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


170-175 right now, but goal weight is 165 once life gets stable again and i bike more.


----------



## Jkb818

I think 155 will be fine then...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Jkb818 said:


> I think 155 will be fine then...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I talked to folks in the 200-220 range that float will in waist deep pow on the 156 haha.


----------



## Jkb818

I wouldn’t mind trying a 156 on deep days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

I'm not worried about it tbh. This just means that I'm going to size down on my next korua which I'm super excited about. That's going to be a fun board for me with a tighter side cut and narrower waist width. 

Little worried about the WW on the 156 SP but let's see.


----------



## NT.Thunder




----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Did you get on your Otto yet?!


I love it. Like, really love it! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> I love it. Like, really love it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Maybe I'll have to revisit in a few years when I have more seasons in my legs!
Glad you dig it man. Stoked for ya!


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Maybe I'll have to revisit in a few years when I have more seasons in my legs!
> Glad you dig it man. Stoked for ya!


Despite being stiff, it's not dead at all. Perfect conditions for it today, choppoed up pow along the grommers, and some stashes left still, mostly on the trees. Blasted through the chunder, plenty of float, way better than I expected, and of course carves. It's a keeper for me. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Despite being stiff, it's not dead at all. Perfect conditions for it today, choppoed up pow along the grommers, and some stashes left still, mostly on the trees. Blasted through the chunder, plenty of float, way better than I expected, and of course carves. It's a keeper for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


You've got a bit of weight on me and have bigger boots. I think my reaction would have been different if I had sized down. Angry rode the same size as me at like 25-30 lbs more. 

Glad you're stoked man. They make a really solid board and their Sidecuts are incredible.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> You've got a bit of weight on me and have bigger boots. I think my reaction would have been different if I had sized down. Angry rode the same size as me at like 25-30 lbs more.
> 
> Glad you're stoked man. They make a really solid board and their Sidecuts are incredible.


Yeah, I've definitely got some mass to throw into it. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Yeah, I've definitely got some mass to throw into it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I want to get a TF or dart and size down one. I think that would be perfect for me tbh.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> I want to get a TF or dart and size down one. I think that would be perfect for me tbh.


Dart is so sweet, I'll probably get one at some point. Guy in front of me at the shop when I bought the Otto was buying a TF. He asked me how I settled on the Otto, and all I could do was shrug. Talk about an impulse buy! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid

I'm getting rid of my 157 TF if anyone is interested, I'm thinking 380 shipped to the 48 but might post it on trader and see if anyone will swap me their dancehaul


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Dart is so sweet, I'll probably get one at some point. Guy in front of me at the shop when I bought the Otto was buying a TF. He asked me how I settled on the Otto, and all I could do was shrug. Talk about an impulse buy!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


You? Impulse buy? No... Never!


----------



## Etienne

And here we go, review dropped!








Korua Café Racer 159


So here it is, I feel I’ve put enough vertical on this board to give it an honest review. Is it worth the hype? Let’s find out! What kind of rider am I? Number of days : 10+ Conditions: Perfect groomers, deep heavy pow, lighter pow, shitty groomers (ice, moguls) and genuine Januapril slush...




www.snowboardingforum.com





Sorry for the wall of text


----------



## jxs1984

Etienne said:


> And here we go, review dropped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korua Café Racer 159
> 
> 
> So here it is, I feel I’ve put enough vertical on this board to give it an honest review. Is it worth the hype? Let’s find out! What kind of rider am I? Number of days : 10+ Conditions: Perfect groomers, deep heavy pow, lighter pow, shitty groomers (ice, moguls) and genuine Januapril slush...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snowboardingforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the wall of text


nice review 👍 what is your forward lean angle like?


----------



## Etienne

More than halfway on the Highlander (the way you measure it on the Shadowfit is a bit different). I realized I needed different ones for my back and front foot (more on the back, with a bit of rotation) with the double positive angles and waist rotation.


----------



## Jkb818

Has anyone ridden the Dart Plus yet on this forum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

Hell yes, I mean Hell Korua!


----------



## Jkb818

NT.Thunder said:


> Hell yes, I mean Hell Korua!
> 
> View attachment 161115


Damn... I’m stuck home with sick kiddos. Fuck u covid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsuspected

Got myself a Tranny. Found one dirty cheap(90usd) locally and had to pick it up. Is in rough shape but nothing major.


----------



## Pablo$

Seriously I thinking about that Otto...


----------



## Snowdaddy

I really want to go ride my Pencil plus and my Bullet Train. I've been teaching my daughter to ride so I've been playing around on my First Call and my Bubo... which is fine. The Bubo is awesome.

But now I just want to turn on my Korua!


----------



## smellysell

Pablo$ said:


> Seriously I thinking about that Otto...


Do it... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

So apparently you can't ship to the US with their EU site and have to go through the US site. Essentially makes the boards about a hundred bucks more expensive with the conversion rate. I talked to them on their instagram about this for a bit and they were a bit coy about it, saying how it makes sense to have fixed pricing. Kicker is that everything is still shipping from the same place out in euro-land, so i guess they're just trying to capitalize on the cheddah.

Can't blame them for doing it, but it's still a bit of a bleh.


----------



## Etienne

I kinda like their pricing in Europe: same in shop and on the internet, so you have no advantage buying straight online. In most case that mean it will be more convenient from your local shop, but if you don't can one you can still order online.

I guess it's the same in the US: same price whether you buy from shops or straight from them with import (there are services to do that).

And I'm totally into the fair constant price, no crazy deal. It's much more sustainable on many levels. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Parkerross

I got a few koruas recently.

Noserider - its one of the best powder boards I've ever ridden that thing is a blast in deep snow. Surprisingly not terrible when the pow gets tracked.

Pocket Rocket 2.0 - ive ridden this in a few different conditions in light pow it's great. In the heavier pow it's a bit rough and too easy to sink the nose and go over the bars. Where I find it really shines is on hardpack. It just rails turns and holds an edge it's so fun like riding a skateboard. I rode it in less than ideal conditions. Icey, uneven and it just railed. I decided to swap to my united shapes orbit for the last few laps and the orbit just got bucked around. Pocket rocket felt so stable and held an edge well. The orbit nose just flopped around. I was so surprised. 🤯 didn't think a 3d rocker board could do so well on shitty snow and rail groomers. I was keeping up with my buddies who were hauling ass on the Cardiff bonsai and amplid surfari. I'd probably be faster than them but I'm 240lbs riding a 129 haha. The pocket is gonna be a hell of a fun spring board it's so easy to spin and Ollie off shit.

Anyways these koruas are fun I haven't got on the dart split yet. I'm thinking now about selling my orbit as it use to be my daily and getting a pin tonic 172 or Otto 61. I had the Aystoni, pencil and trench digger the 2nd year korua was out and I was not that impressed so my faith in korua has been restored. Can't wait to try some of there other shapes soon. Wish I bought the pintonic before they changed the site to USD.


----------



## Etienne

Damn, nice quiver! 

I've been eying that dart split as my pow split, quite a lot... Seems more realistic than a sushi or split bean for Europe. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Parkerross said:


> I got a few koruas recently.
> 
> Noserider - its one of the best powder boards I've ever ridden that thing is a blast in deep snow. Surprisingly not terrible when the pow gets tracked.
> 
> Pocket Rocket 2.0 - ive ridden this in a few different conditions in light pow it's great. In the heavier pow it's a bit rough and too easy to sink the nose and go over the bars. Where I find it really shines is on hardpack. It just rails turns and holds an edge it's so fun like riding a skateboard. I rode it in less than ideal conditions. Icey, uneven and it just railed. I decided to swap to my united shapes orbit for the last few laps and the orbit just got bucked around. Pocket rocket felt so stable and held an edge well. The orbit nose just flopped around. I was so surprised. 🤯 didn't think a 3d rocker board could do so well on shitty snow and rail groomers. I was keeping up with my buddies who were hauling ass on the Cardiff bonsai and amplid surfari. I'd probably be faster than them but I'm 240lbs riding a 129 haha. The pocket is gonna be a hell of a fun spring board it's so easy to spin and Ollie off shit.
> 
> Anyways these koruas are fun I haven't got on the dart split yet. I'm thinking now about selling my orbit as it use to be my daily and getting a pin tonic 172 or Otto 61. I had the Aystoni, pencil and trench digger the 2nd year korua was out and I was not that impressed so my faith in korua has been restored. Can't wait to try some of there other shapes soon. Wish I bought the pintonic before they changed the site to USD.


Damn both Nose and Pocket are sold out  I would go for Nose rider just by your description.

*Anyone tried Pin Tonic yet? or Bullet Train? *

Anyway, a storm is coming to us tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## ridethecliche

Etienne said:


> I kinda like their pricing in Europe: same in shop and on the internet, so you have no advantage buying straight online. In most case that mean it will be more convenient from your local shop, but if you don't can one you can still order online.
> 
> I guess it's the same in the US: same price whether you buy from shops or straight from them with import (there are services to do that).
> 
> And I'm totally into the fair constant price, no crazy deal. It's much more sustainable on many levels.
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


I don't disagree but they still ship from their location in the EU. If I'm being forced to pay in usd, it should get to my house from the US.


----------



## Jkb818

Love that dart split


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

snow & pow adventures said:


> Damn both Nose and Pocket are sold out  I would go for Nose rider just by your description.
> 
> *Anyone tried Pin Tonic yet? or Bullet Train?*


It would be fun to have the Pocket Rocket... maybe they will put out some new ones next season.

I bought the Bullet Train last season.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Snowdaddy said:


> It would be fun to have the Pocket Rocket... maybe they will put out some new ones next season.
> 
> I bought the Bullet Train last season.


Ah I remember, you posted some info, I'll look for it.
If you had to choose...Bullet Train or Nose rider? I don't have the budget for both xD I'm wondering which will be more versatile, did you compare other rails (carver) snowboards to it?


----------



## Snowdaddy

snow & pow adventures said:


> Ah I remember, you posted some info, I'll look for it.
> If you had to choose...Bullet Train or Nose rider? I don't have the budget for both xD I'm wondering which will be more versatile, did you compare other rails (carver) snowboards to it?


Nose Rider vs Bullet Train? Is anyone of them actually versatile?

If I rode a lot of pow I would love to have a Nose Rider looks like a lot of fun, but I've never even seen one in real life. I thought about buying a Pocket Rocket or a Nose Rider just for fun, but I snoozed and lost out.

Instead I bought a Tur Bubo this year. Really fun treeboard that works for having fun on piste too.

If I somehow lost my Bullet Train I wouldn't buy another one. It's not that I don't like it, but rather it's very much a one trick pony. The best board for carving that I've tried. Super easy to ride and super stable. The Trick is to get it up on edge, then it's just like a train, even if it's quite possible to shorten the radius if you're brave enough to put enough power into it.

I bought the Bullet Train after watching the Good Ride demo it. 95% of the time they rode it the were scarving or sliding around, but the few times they got the board angle up it looked quite doable. It's very aggressive in the way that unless you tilt it enough you wont get it to turn correctly.

If I lost my Bullet Train I would buy the Tur Buteo 162 to replace it.


----------



## Etienne

To me, the bullet train hits the point where I would rather consider an SG, Swoard or something like that, rather than a Korua (or an Amplid centrifugal, for that matter).


----------



## Snowdaddy

Etienne said:


> To me, the bullet train hits the point where I would rather consider an SG, Swoard or something like that, rather than a Korua (or an Amplid centrifugal, for that matter).


Maybe so. I like the sidecut on the Pencil a lot but wanted something with a slightly longer sidecut and a longer edge. I decided to go for another Korua.

I don't get to ride it that much but it's too fun to get rid of. I'm sure those SG and Swoard boards are a lot of fun carving, I haven't tried one, but my most fun carving turns were made on the Bullet Train.

Compared to most other boards I've tried the Bullet Train is very stable and when you go fast it's more about holding on for dear life than trying to steer it. I've gone over bumps on my toe side that made me leave the ground and jolted my spine landing, thinking this is it... good by world, only to just ride on... slightly confused about how I stayed alive.

I'm not an advanced rider and judging boards on this part of the spectra isn't something I do with confidence. To me... the Bullet Train is confidence inspiring and stable when you put enough effort into it, but very much a one trick pony to a rider like me.


----------



## garikgarik

BT is a high quality wide softboot carving board with titanal, there are not many boards in this category.
It is built to carve turns on the slopes. It is smooth, stable, they have a guy in the team who used to work on f2 eliminator, so bt is very easy to put on edge.
Have not ridden on the Nose rider, but saw guys riding it, it is a fun unsinkable little board


----------



## Snowdaddy

As a side note... The Tur Buteo felt like riding a Ferrari compared to the Bullet Train. The turns were awesome and the radius perfect.. Turn initiation and edge grip phenomenal. Riding the Buteo was one of the few time I've actually felt worried and slowed down even though I felt the board could go faster. I demoed the Buteo before I got on my Bullet Train on the same slopes and the Bullet Train felt so calm and easy to ride in comparison.

I think that any advanced rider that enjoys turning on Korua boards or the likes would have a blast on the Tur Buteo. I'm over a 100 kg and at least an intermediate rider.. The Bullet Train works for me, but I actually think the Buteo 162 was too much board for me. When I returned it, it was with a mixture of release and reluctance that it left my hands. Still thinking of buying one, but I have my Bullet Train and Pencil plus to shield me from it.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Snowdaddy said:


> Nose Rider vs Bullet Train? Is anyone of them actually versatile?
> 
> If I rode a lot of pow I would love to have a Nose Rider looks like a lot of fun, but I've never even seen one in real life. I thought about buying a Pocket Rocket or a Nose Rider just for fun, but I snoozed and lost out.
> 
> Instead I bought a Tur Bubo this year. Really fun treeboard that works for having fun on piste too.
> 
> If I somehow lost my Bullet Train I wouldn't buy another one. It's not that I don't like it, but rather it's very much a one trick pony. The best board for carving that I've tried. Super easy to ride and super stable. The Trick is to get it up on edge, then it's just like a train, even if it's quite possible to shorten the radius if you're brave enough to put enough power into it.
> 
> I bought the Bullet Train after watching the Good Ride demo it. 95% of the time they rode it the were scarving or sliding around, but the few times they got the board angle up it looked quite doable. It's very aggressive in the way that unless you tilt it enough you wont get it to turn correctly.
> 
> If I lost my Bullet Train I would buy the Tur Buteo 162 to replace it.


I mean, yeah, with my quiver versatile means "do something more than it's designed for" I guess  

Thanks for the detailed info. Seems like a board that requires from you focus and skill, kind of what I'm looking for to progress faster. One more question - what other rail guns/carving boards you have tried so I could compare "best for carving that I've tried" with sth familiar ?

Nose rider is the second choice because I'm not sure what I want xD I need carving board, but I loved that short size, and my imagination of what I could do with it in powder, is quite convincing...




Etienne said:


> To me, the bullet train hits the point where I would rather consider an SG, Swoard or something like that, rather than a Korua (or an Amplid centrifugal, for that matter).


Didn't like SG, quite boring tbh, but I know my friends love it  I'm looking for some carving masterpeace, tried Nobile N8 lately, pretty good, but not that lively, and for now Flux DR is my silent favorite. It seems BT fits well for comparison. 



garikgarik said:


> BT is a high quality wide softboot carving board with titanal, there are not many boards in this category.
> It is built to carve turns on the slopes. It is smooth, stable, they have a guy in the team who used to work on f2 eliminator, so bt is very easy to put on edge.
> Have not ridden on the Nose rider, but saw guys riding it, it is a fun unsinkable little board


Thanks!


----------



## Snowdaddy

snow & pow adventures said:


> Thanks for the detailed info. Seems like a board that requires from you focus and skill, kind of what I'm looking for to progress faster. One more question - what other rail guns/carving boards you have tried so I could compare "best for carving that I've tried" with sth familiar ?


Best for carving is sort of a loose term. It's very stable and I think partly because of the torsional stiffness. I like the swooping turns you can get on it. You don't have to concentrate a lot on setting the edge right. You tilt it over and it just takes off, very stable going through the turn. Even at higher speeds. And you need a bit of speed to get it going. So, I suppose part of why I like it is that sort of easy to ride as long as you don't hold back.

The only other Korua board I've been on is my Pencil plus. The Pencil plus is a lot more demanding and lively. You have to be a lot more focused, and careful of edging and body movement, riding the Pencil plus. So is the Bullet Train a better carver than the Pencil plus? For easy but aggressive turns, sure it is. The Bullet Train just feels very stable under your feet.

Other fun boards for putting on edge I've tried. Maybe not rail guns.

Tracer - accessible carving. But also fun for going fast. I own this one.
Pencil plus fun for aggressive initiations and swooping exits.
Buteo - a beast of a board... aggressive turns but still swooping if you want to. Responds so nicely to input. People need to ride this.
Shorty - one of my favorites for nice laid out turns. Very smooth.
Cheater - I wanted this to be my next board. For some reason I never clicked with this one. Toe sides are like rails but I never got it right on the heel side.
Bowlrider - Fun carver and nice sidecut for shorter or medium radius turns. 
Descender - Easy to ride but very nice edgegrip and nice carves. It's on my want list.
Supernaut - only rode this for a short lap but the edgehold was super nice and the sidecut seemed dialed in. Very easy to ride and stable.
The Banker - I didn't click with this one, but I tried it under bad conditions. I actually bought it but never took it out of the wrapper.

Those are the ones I can think of that I liked for turns, but then of course... I actually enjoy carving and turning my Bubo and my First Call... just in a different way. I'm a heavy guy and the Bullet train is a board I can put some effort and board angle on and it won't fold or make too short radius turns. I don't have to feel like I have to be super focused on the edging... I can just enjoy the feel of the turn.

If someone made me choose between the Pencil plus and the Bullet Train I would pick the Pencil because it's more "fun".

Funnily... the board I ride the most is my cheap First Call 151... and if I push this board too much it just collapses on me


----------



## edi414

snow & pow adventures said:


> I mean, yeah, with my quiver versatile means "do something more than it's designed for" I guess
> 
> Thanks for the detailed info. Seems like a board that requires from you focus and skill, kind of what I'm looking for to progress faster. One more question - what other rail guns/carving boards you have tried so I could compare "best for carving that I've tried" with sth familiar ?
> 
> Nose rider is the second choice because I'm not sure what I want xD I need carving board, but I loved that short size, and my imagination of what I could do with it in powder, is quite convincing...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like SG, quite boring tbh, but I know my friends love it  I'm looking for some carving masterpeace, tried Nobile N8 lately, pretty good, but not that lively, and for now Flux DR is my silent favorite. It seems BT fits well for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Go for an Amplid mate. Pentaquark sounds like the perfect choice for you


----------



## garikgarik

snow & pow adventures said:


> I mean, yeah, with my quiver versatile means "do something more than it's designed for" I guess
> 
> Thanks for the detailed info. Seems like a board that requires from you focus and skill, kind of what I'm looking for to progress faster. One more question - what other rail guns/carving boards you have tried so I could compare "best for carving that I've tried" with sth familiar ?
> 
> Nose rider is the second choice because I'm not sure what I want xD I need carving board, but I loved that short size, and my imagination of what I could do with it in powder, is quite convincing...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't like SG, quite boring tbh, but I know my friends love it  I'm looking for some carving masterpeace, tried Nobile N8 lately, pretty good, but not that lively, and for now Flux DR is my silent favorite. It seems BT fits well for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Have you tried carbon titanal like BT? I think, it’is still unmatched for weight, torsional rigidity and killing vibrations. 
I’ve tried f2 eliminator, goodboards, bt and konvoi moto, all boards with that bx turned into softboot carver pedigree.
BT is a great board and Konvoi Moto is a blast, and moto can be ridden offpiste, Ben did moto for a friend who was a fan of eliminator to prove that bx board could ride offpiste, so it is a bx with a twist.
Anyways since these boards are just about making two turns on pistes, nuances are very important and i would not imagine buying one without testing.


----------



## Snowdaddy

garikgarik said:


> Anyways since these boards are just about making two turns on pistes, nuances are very important and i would not imagine buying one without testing.


I totally agree with this. The Bullet Train is such a special board I would never have bought it without doing a demo if that was a possibility. There was no way for me to demo it so I just bought it anyway.


----------



## NT.Thunder

I saw a FB post yesterday from Peter Bauer saying there were going to be some Pentaquark's available on sale, see below


----------



## garikgarik

PQ with 8,6 radius is not a dedicated softboot carving board, it is a usual civil freeride snowboard


----------



## snow & pow adventures

edi414 said:


> Go for an Amplid mate. Pentaquark sounds like the perfect choice for you


I rode Pentaquark once, was ok but I liked Cafe Racer more that day. Yeahti87 is Pentaquark fan and he says the same to me everytime we talk, so I guess I need to try it again soon 



garikgarik said:


> Have you tried carbon titanal like BT? I think, it’is still unmatched for weight, torsional rigidity and killing vibrations.


No, but your points are valid, it will be probably totally different feeling...



NT.Thunder said:


> I saw a FB post yesterday from Peter Bauer saying there were going to be some Pentaquark's available on sale, see below


Thx for the tip!



Snowdaddy said:


> I totally agree with this. The Bullet Train is such a special board I would never have bought it without doing a demo if that was a possibility. There was no way for me to demo it so I just bought it anyway.


Well, I have a good price on it  But you got me thinking. Thanks for carving board list, I'll look into that later , it will take a while to check them all, they are almost all "wtf is that" for me, in EU we don't see these boards much


----------



## Yeahti87

snow & pow adventures said:


> I rode Pentaquark once, was ok but I liked Cafe Racer more that day. Yeahti87 is Pentaquark fan and he says the same to me everytime we talk, so I guess I need to try it again soon


Pentaquark 158 is great as an all condition daily carver (though too small for my 85 kg).
But I wouldn’t say it’s a dedicated softboot carver for the reasons @garikgarik mentioned here.
When I’m on a smooth groomer, be it icy or not, I have been taking out my Endeavor Alpha 160W lately (again a bit too small but the grip is better due to the EE). That’s a civil softboot carver for me. Now looking to add a bigger softboot carver that fits my specs like SG Soul 164 or the likes.
Dedicated softboot carvers should have a lot of EE and more than 10 m sidecut imo. And a choice of sizes that are up to high 160s imo.

I’m telling @snow & pow adventures to get the Bullet Train but that bastard resists 😀


----------



## ridethecliche

garikgarik said:


> PQ with 8,6 radius is not a dedicated softboot carving board, it is a usual civil freeride snowboard


I'm not sure I agree. Unless they changed something there's really no rocker in the nose. That board is all effective edge and I don't know if I'd like to go off piste with one. I tried the old one though.


----------



## garikgarik

ridethecliche said:


> I'm not sure I agree. Unless they changed something there's really no rocker in the nose. That board is all effective edge and I don't know if I'd like to go off piste with one. I tried the old one though.


Well, slalom guys are using quite a bit of rocker these days, camber/rocker does not mean much unless one needs that camber rebound for fun and no for those who are into turning like softboot carvers are into it, radius and stiffness of mass market freeride boards are not enough


----------



## Yeahti87

ridethecliche said:


> I'm not sure I agree. Unless they changed something there's really no rocker in the nose. That board is all effective edge and I don't know if I'd like to go off piste with one. I tried the old one though.


No rocker but some setback, little taper and a great nose shape float quite ok. Not for deep powder but I didn’t have any issues in some pow on it. And about the EE = 158 Penta has the same EE as my all mountain freestyle carving board Nitro Suprateam in 162 (though Penta still grips better due to the flex). For someone around 70 kg that might be a lot. For 85 kg like me (I think it’s a pretty average weight for a male) it’s not the EE for a dedicated softboot carver. The Pantera 166 I used to own or the Alpha grip better on icy steeps, you cannot cheat the EE there if both boards are stiff enough in a full camber.


----------



## edi414

Yeahti87 said:


> No rocker but some setback, little taper and a great nose shape float quite ok. Not for deep powder but I didn’t have any issues in some pow on it. And about the EE = 158 Penta has the same EE as my all mountain freestyle carving board Nitro Suprateam in 162 (though Penta still grips better due to the flex). For someone around 70 kg that might be a lot. For 85 kg like me (I think it’s a pretty average weight for a male) it’s not the EE for a dedicated softboot carver. The Pantera 166 I used to own or the Alpha grip better on icy steeps, you cannot cheat the EE there if both boards are stiff enough in a full camber.


I'm curious to see how the Penta compares to the 159 UNW8, will probably sell the one I like less as for me too much overlap. Snapped one of the reduced 19/21 Pentas and will test next week 

Re the BT - I demoed it last season for half a day. It's a beast of a board and at my specs (187/75kg) was too much board for me to handle. Conditions were a bit tough though with bumpy runs and little moguls. Slopes also weren't completely empty and being at the lower end of the (weight) spectrum it simply did not unlock. Maybe I have to spend a few more days on it in a row in good conditions and would get there eventually but overall it did not feel lively/fun for me. Imo you need perfect conditions otherwise it'll take you for a ride (or simply my snowboarding is not good enough ). But if you are after a super stable carving board and weigh a bit more than I do, go for it @snow & pow adventures. Good thing with Korua is they seem to sell pretty well as second hand boards so should easily be able to sell on if you don't like it.


----------



## unsuspected

snow & pow adventures said:


> I rode Pentaquark once, was ok but I liked Cafe Racer more that day. Yeahti87 is Pentaquark fan and he says the same to me everytime we talk, so I guess I need to try it again soon
> 
> 
> No, but your points are valid, it will be probably totally different feeling...
> 
> 
> Thx for the tip!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have a good price on it  But you got me thinking. Thanks for carving board list, I'll look into that later , it will take a while to check them all, they are almost all "wtf is that" for me, in EU we don't see these boards much


All of the boards on Snowdaddys list are EU brands beside Fullbag Supernaut which is mine.
Tur Buteo is one of the best boards I ever ridden in both 157 and 162. The two sizes ride different, 157 is perfect for smaller resort riding and 162 is a full on free ride deck.


----------



## Parkerross

Ordered the Pin Tonic 172 today can't wait to get it next week.
I also forgot to mention on the noserider and pocket rocket they are pretty stiff boards so they seem to just blast through chop. That's the biggest difference I've noticed when comparing the noserider to other pow boards. Most short fats I have just been bucked around when the pow gets tracked the noserider and the pocket I don't get bucked around. I did try riding the nose rider in the nose once it was very weird feeling. I hope to try nose riding more in spring when it's warm and soft. Doing nose butters on the noserider is super fun and easy I'm not the best at doing 180 nose presses in pow like you see in the noserider video but on the noserider it just locks and is so easy to do. Super fun doing them under the lift line and hearing people cheering haha. Makes me feel cooler than I am. Also the noserider and pocket rocket are super thick boards. Pictured is the noserider next to a Cardiff powgoda and Salomon HPS 157.


----------



## Jkb818

Noserider and pocket rocket look great. I love my Rossi Mini and often wonder why hardly anyone makes something similar anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Etienne

Never seen that kind of thickness on the nose 😲


----------



## edi414

Etienne said:


> Never seen that kind of thickness on the nose 😲


Sorry mate couldn’t resist 😂


----------



## Snowdaddy

Parkerross said:


> Ordered the Pin Tonic 172 today can't wait to get it next week.
> I also forgot to mention on the noserider and pocket rocket they are pretty stiff boards so they seem to just blast through chop. That's the biggest difference I've noticed when comparing the noserider to other pow boards. Most short fats I have just been bucked around when the pow gets tracked the noserider and the pocket I don't get bucked around. I did try riding the nose rider in the nose once it was very weird feeling. I hope to try nose riding more in spring when it's warm and soft. Doing nose butters on the noserider is super fun and easy I'm not the best at doing 180 nose presses in pow like you see in the noserider video but on the noserider it just locks and is so easy to do. Super fun doing them under the lift line and hearing people cheering haha. Makes me feel cooler than I am. Also the noserider and pocket rocket are super thick boards. Pictured is the noserider next to a Cardiff powgoda and Salomon HPS 157.
> 
> View attachment 161240


950 mm of effective edge on the Pocket Rocket seems like nearly the entire board is edge 

I really want one of those... I was interested in the first concept one but just snoozed this one away... Same with the Nose Rider (which I probably wont buy). Always liked the idea of the Obelix.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

.


----------



## Jkb818

snow & pow adventures said:


> Got it  I still have few ideas to test first, maybe I'll finally go to Korua carving camp they postponed 2 years in a row..I could test it then. Fingers crossed.
> I'm 70/176, I like to ride bigger boards than my weight suggests, I think 160 is my sweet spot now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for the info, to much mainstream in my life I guess.
> 
> Finally, we got winter again here. First time on Dart this season. I had to throw myself of Gentem , and oh my god.. I missed Dart so much  Gentem seems to be better overall and has zero cons so far, but Dart is just Dart.


What kinda Gentem? And you love the Dart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow & pow adventures

Zephyr.
Yes I do 😍🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jkb818

snow & pow adventures said:


> Zephyr.
> Yes I do


I’ll own one someday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

Parkerross said:


> Noserider - its one of the best powder boards I've ever ridden that thing is a blast in deep snow. Surprisingly not terrible when the pow gets tracked.


Have you tried the Noserider on groomed runs?


----------



## NT.Thunder

Snowdaddy said:


> Have you tried the Noserider on groomed runs?


Yeah I'm interested in more info between the Noserider and Pocket Rocket and which is more versatile over a range of conditions. Both are available locally but not cheap.


----------



## Snowdaddy

NT.Thunder said:


> Yeah I'm interested in more info between the Noserider and Pocket Rocket and which is more versatile over a range of conditions. Both are available locally but not cheap.


 Really? The Pocker Rocket with metal edges? And a Noserider? They're sold out everywhere!


----------



## NT.Thunder

Snowdaddy said:


> Really? The Pocker Rocket with metal edges? And a Noserider? They're sold out everywhere!


Nope, both available here - but then again that's what the website says which tbh is often very different to reality.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Snowdaddy said:


> Really? The Pocker Rocket with metal edges? And a Noserider? They're sold out everywhere!


Just got an email back saying they have 1 in stock and offered a 10% discount 😭


----------



## Snowdaddy

NT.Thunder said:


> Just got an email back saying they have 1 in stock and offered a 10% discount 😭


Not entirely sure, but I think the produced something like 10 boards this season.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Finally got the Cafe Racer on some good snow today. Wow that board is a riot. You can ride it totally relaxed but really it comes alive with 100% commitment into a turn. You have to put yourself ahead of the board and then it will grip at insane levels. Which is to say it’s a board you steer with your body. How I rode it was to pick a point just down the fall line while you’re rocketing across it, throw your body down mountain at that point and the board sling shots around that point. It thrives on steeper blues and mellow blacks.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Finally got the Cafe Racer on some good snow today. Wow that board is a riot. You can ride it totally relaxed but really it comes alive with 100% commitment into a turn. You have to put yourself ahead of the board and then it will grip at insane levels. Which is to say it’s a board you steer with your body. How I rode it was to pick a point just down the fall line while you’re rocketing across it, throw your body down mountain at that point and the board sling shots around that point. It thrives on steeper blues and mellow blacks.


Which mountain though? Mellow blacks are just average blues where I ride.


----------



## smellysell

smellysell said:


> Despite being stiff, it's not dead at all. Perfect conditions for it today, choppoed up pow along the grommers, and some stashes left still, mostly on the trees. Blasted through the chunder, plenty of float, way better than I expected, and of course carves. It's a keeper for me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Is this the Korua fanboy thread? I fucking love this board! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowave

I'm new here/old, so maybe people are used to your riding... but what in the hell are you doing riding that fast along the rope tow line?



snow & pow adventures said:


> Got it  I still have few ideas to test first, maybe I'll finally go to Korua carving camp they postponed 2 years in a row..I could test it then. Fingers crossed.
> I'm 70/176, I like to ride bigger boards than my weight suggests, I think 160 is my sweet spot now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for the info, to much mainstream in my life I guess.
> 
> Finally, we got winter again here. First time on Dart this season. I had to throw myself of Gentem , and oh my god.. I missed Dart so much  Gentem seems to be better overall and has zero cons so far, but Dart is just Dart.


----------



## dudi_wroc

He's just powded addict. So if there's any of it.... He have shred it.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Snowdaddy said:


> Really? The Pocker Rocket with metal edges? And a Noserider? They're sold out everywhere!


And now there is only the NoseRider available - seems I got the last Pocket Rocket 2.0

I am in so much shite later tonight - if I haven't posted on the forum for a few days expect the worst - the quiver is anyones but first in best dressed, that's if the better half hasn't burned them to ashes 😂 

So yeah - now I have a Korua, albeit only 129 cm's of Korua


----------



## Etienne

NT.Thunder said:


> So yeah - now I have a Korua, albeit only 129 cm's of Korua


A french review said "it must be some of the most expensive centimeters of board 😂 "

I'm still unsure wether this board is genius or if is the ski-board/snowblade of snowboarding.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

snowave said:


> I'm new here/old, so maybe people are used to your riding... but what in the hell are you doing riding that fast along the rope tow line?


It only looks dangerous on camera (360 cameras make objects closer, and with specific camera settings you can make it look faster). Yeah, it's quite normal to ride between lift like this here.
I didn't scare no one, and guys I was saying "Sorry" to - we laughed together at my fall.

But as usual, the internet knows better. I removed the post.


----------



## NT.Thunder

snow & pow adventures said:


> It only looks dangerous on camera *(360 cameras make objects closer, and with specific camera settings you can make it look faster)*. Yeah, it's quite normal to ride between lift like this here.
> I didn't scare no one, and guys I was saying "Sorry" to - we laughed together at my fall.
> 
> But as usual, the internet knows better. I removed the post.


The footage available from these cameras now days is so good, Such a good perspective for riding - is the editing easy enough or do you need 3rd party software?


----------



## snow & pow adventures

NT.Thunder said:


> The footage available from these cameras now days is so good, Such a good perspective for riding - is the editing easy enough or do you need 3rd party software?


GoPro Player is quite good (not counting crashes  You can do more on PC than on mobile. When you work on removing rounding near the edges, and you manage to straighten it up, the ride itself seems a lot faster (because the graphic near the edges is stretched out).
Anyway, I usually set scenes and angles in Player then export it and then I edit in Adobe Premiere. For reference, I can export from Player usually after 10-15min of setting things up. And it's ready to be watched, but when I do edits later in Premiere adding other scenes/clips etc, it can take it up to 30-40h to make a 5min video. 
One of the reasons I removed my yt channel, started new business and I don't have ANY time for edits at all.


----------



## 16gkid

NT.Thunder said:


> And now there is only the NoseRider available - seems I got the last Pocket Rocket 2.0
> 
> I am in so much shite later tonight - if I haven't posted on the forum for a few days expect the worst - the quiver is anyones but first in best dressed, that's if the better half hasn't burned them to ashes 😂
> 
> So yeah - now I have a Korua, albeit only 129 cm's of Korua


Pardon my ignorance, but that seems like the most useless snowboard ever? What is it for ? Like a surfskate with bindings?


----------



## Jkb818

16gkid said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but that seems like the most useless snowboard ever? What is it for ? Like a surfskate with bindings?


Have you ever tried the Rossignol Mini? I love mine. It is my go to when riding with my kids. Makes even little hits more interesting. It’s surprisingly stable and carves great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow & pow adventures

nvm


----------



## dudi_wroc

snow & pow adventures said:


> But it's fun


I think he was asking about Pocket Rocket


----------



## snow & pow adventures

dudi_wroc said:


> I think he was asking about Pocket Rocket


lol true I need more


----------



## garikgarik

16gkid said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but that seems like the most useless snowboard ever? What is it for ? Like a surfskate with bindings?


The only real use of any board is to have fun? This board is ridable, maybe it requires certain technique or more efforts in some conditions, but which board does not? It is quite unique but also the brand kinda opposing universality to find new edges in ones riding?


----------



## unsuspected

NT.Thunder said:


> And now there is only the NoseRider available - seems I got the last Pocket Rocket 2.0
> 
> I am in so much shite later tonight - if I haven't posted on the forum for a few days expect the worst - the quiver is anyones but first in best dressed, that's if the better half hasn't burned them to ashes 😂
> 
> So yeah - now I have a Korua, albeit only 129 cm's of Korua


Was it from Korua or a shop?


----------



## 16gkid

Jkb818 said:


> Have you ever tried the Rossignol Mini? I love mine. It is my go to when riding with my kids. Makes even little hits more interesting. It’s surprisingly stable and carves great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sure i get that, but your rossi mini didnt cost 600 bucks


----------



## 16gkid

garikgarik said:


> The only real use of any board is to have fun? This board is ridable, maybe it requires certain technique or more efforts in some conditions, but which board does not? It is quite unique but also the brand kinda opposing universality to find new edges in ones riding?


OK?


----------



## NT.Thunder

16gkid said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but that seems like the most useless snowboard ever? What is it for ? Like a surfskate with bindings?


You do you Boo and I'll do me 

Full length 3D Rocker base that by all accounts can hold an edge and carves well at slower speeds but also stable at speed, playful, fun and just different which is the main thing, yeah you're right it's not cheap but without sounding arrogant I can afford it at this time so I grabbed it.

It's a Korua so I trust that being a Korua they don't release shit and whilst there's not much info out there, the info that is out there sounds like it's worth a crack.

Anyway - I bought it and I'm sure it'll be a blast - I was keen on some other Korua boards but I just don't think they offer enough in differences from some boards I already have.


----------



## NT.Thunder

unsuspected said:


> Was it from Korua or a shop?


Shop


----------



## Jkb818

16gkid said:


> sure i get that, but your rossi mini didnt cost 600 bucks


Lol...I can’t even remember what I paid for it. I bought it like 15 years ago and I haven’t even put a fresh coat of wax on it. Probably time for that. [emoji1787] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZFJyIYA_Gw/


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Speaking of snow skates, I actually saw someone ride a real trail one one today. He carved with better technique than 80% of riders I’ve seen. What in the fuck?


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Speaking of snow skates, I actually saw someone ride a real trail one one today. He carved with better technique than 80% of riders I’ve seen. What in the fuck?


Those vermonters will get ya!


----------



## smellysell

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Speaking of snow skates, I actually saw someone ride a real trail one one today. He carved with better technique than 80% of riders I’ve seen. What in the fuck?


There's a guy here that fucking rips his. It's impressive

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowave

snow & pow adventures said:


> It only looks dangerous on camera (360 cameras make objects closer, and with specific camera settings you can make it look faster). Yeah, it's quite normal to ride between lift like this here.
> I didn't scare no one, and guys I was saying "Sorry" to - we laughed together at my fall.
> 
> But as usual, the internet knows better. I removed the post.


Sorry man, not intentionally trying to bust your chops. Just looked a little ballsy to me. Not sure how well that would go over here in the states. I have been hit by somebody a few times over the years while they were riding recklessly, and it didn't end well for most involved.


----------



## 16gkid

snowave said:


> Sorry man, not intentionally trying to bust your chops. Just looked a little ballsy to me. Not sure how well that would go over here in the states. I have been hit by somebody a few times over the years while they were riding recklessly, and it didn't end well for most involved.


Yep it would be all good till he hit someone, then we're fucking fighting because you're an idiot who also sucks at riding


----------



## Parkerross

I haven't ridden the noserider on groomers just from pow to the lift. But after that video wolken Im gonna give it a whirl see how it goes. I heard that board he is riding has a special channel where shifting his feet allows to move the channel. My Pin Tonic 172 came yesterday things gonna be fun in deep snow.


----------



## edi414

edi414 said:


> I'm curious to see how the Penta compares to the 159 UNW8, will probably sell the one I like less as for me too much overlap. Snapped one of the reduced 19/21 Pentas and will test next week
> 
> Re the BT - I demoed it last season for half a day. It's a beast of a board and at my specs (187/75kg) was too much board for me to handle. Conditions were a bit tough though with bumpy runs and little moguls. Slopes also weren't completely empty and being at the lower end of the (weight) spectrum it simply did not unlock. Maybe I have to spend a few more days on it in a row in good conditions and would get there eventually but overall it did not feel lively/fun for me. Imo you need perfect conditions otherwise it'll take you for a ride (or simply my snowboarding is not good enough ). But if you are after a super stable carving board and weigh a bit more than I do, go for it @snow & pow adventures. Good thing with Korua is they seem to sell pretty well as second hand boards so should easily be able to sell on if you don't like it.


So I have to revise my above comment…I’ve tested the BT another full day yesterday and loved it. It is a tank and probably the most stable board I’ve ever been on which holds an edge so well.

The conditions yesterday were perfect imo, hard snow with good grip, no bumps/moguls and almost empty slopes. And I think that’s when the board shines. It’s does really not want to go slow and you’ll feel that a certain speed is needed for the board to unlock. Once that’s reached though there is nothing holding it back. Amazingly long drawn out carves and high speed performance. I‘ve been on the Pentaquark and UNW8 the last few days in same conditions and the difference is significant imo. Down side I guess is that you need those perfect conditions but when you have them the BT is just amazing. It does well in slightly icier conditions too (the other boards started to wash out towards the end of the day when the BT still held the edge well). But that’s the reason I probably wouldn’t want to buy the BT, simply too limited for me considering the price…


----------



## Snowdaddy

edi414 said:


> It’s does really not want to go slow and you’ll feel that a certain speed is needed for the board to unlock. Once that’s reached though there is nothing holding it back.


Even at my weight it needs speed and some proper board angle to get going. But like you say, once you get it to bend it’s on rails. I think part of this is the long sidecut playing together with the torsional and general stiffness.

I think that torsional stiffness along with that long sidecut is what makes it so stable.


----------



## snowave

I posted this on the snow/surf thread, but thought it might be more appropriate here, especially since you guys gave me some advice on this board. Thanks!

Got my Korua Dart 164 in 2 days from Germany to rural Idaho. Pretty impressive! Even a nice, personalized written note on the box to "enjoy your turns".

Took it out yesterday for its debut and was blown away. What an incredibly fun board. Holds an edge like I've never experienced before, but was also very responsive and stable. Conditions were almost perfect, with excellent groomers.

I was surprised how little of a transition it was from my other boards. I was really expecting the width to give me issues as well as the more positive stance with my back foot. However, I didn't really notice any challenge. In fact, I was probably even more comfortable with my back foot positive (+10) when before, I usually rode pretty much 0.

Looking forward to trying it in some powder. Unfortunately, we've been in a dry pattern for 3 weeks now, and it appears it will continue for a while longer.


----------



## snow & pow adventures

snowave said:


> Sorry man, not intentionally trying to bust your chops. Just looked a little ballsy to me. Not sure how well that would go over here in the states. I have been hit by somebody a few times over the years while they were riding recklessly, and it didn't end well for most involved.


Sure I get that, all I can do now is assure all of you, it wasn't risky even for a second and I'll try to avoid posting things like that. No need for bad vibes 


And now for something completely different, some love, sun, trees and Dart.


----------



## Etienne

Since @BoardieK mentioned Allo Ski in Le Grand Bornand (lamest name ever...), here is a video of their staff trying the Café Racer plus and casually landing 540 on it [emoji44]


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

That’s pretty sick riding, I took my CR through the park too. It really handles jumps well. Rails on the other hand…


----------



## smellysell

snowave said:


> I posted this on the snow/surf thread, but thought it might be more appropriate here, especially since you guys gave me some advice on this board. Thanks!
> 
> Got my Korua Dart 164 in 2 days from Germany to rural Idaho. Pretty impressive! Even a nice, personalized written note on the box to "enjoy your turns".
> 
> Took it out yesterday for its debut and was blown away. What an incredibly fun board. Holds an edge like I've never experienced before, but was also very responsive and stable. Conditions were almost perfect, with excellent groomers.
> 
> I was surprised how little of a transition it was from my other boards. I was really expecting the width to give me issues as well as the more positive stance with my back foot. However, I didn't really notice any challenge. In fact, I was probably even more comfortable with my back foot positive (+10) when before, I usually rode pretty much 0.
> 
> Looking forward to trying it in some powder. Unfortunately, we've been in a dry pattern for 3 weeks now, and it appears it will continue for a while longer.


Where do you ride in Idaho? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowave

smellysell said:


> Where do you ride in Idaho?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk



Brundage and Tamarack, near McCall. I can see Brundage from my house, Tamarack is about an hour away, but I actually like the terrain a little better (and it has almost 1,000' more vert than Brundage).


----------



## Parkerross

Rode groomers on the nose today super fun. This boards wants to be ridden narrow and +/+ I was riding like 17"ish and -2/+16 and my rear felt it wanted to be positive and more forward. tomorrow I'm gonna go +15/+25 with like 12" stance. We'll see... but riding slightly towards the nose is super fun we'll see how taking it further up goes. It def didn't hold the carve in ice like the pocket rocket does I slipped out a few times. Tomorrow should have a few inches of fresh as well which should be fun.


----------



## smellysell

snowave said:


> Brundage and Tamarack, near McCall. I can see Brundage from my house, Tamarack is about an hour away, but I actually like the terrain a little better (and it has almost 1,000' more vert than Brundage).


When Brundage was getting all the snow earlier, was debating driving over. Have never ridden any of the hills over there. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoardieK

@Etienne That will be Steve, used to race boards. He told me most of the Korua boards he sells are wides.


----------



## NT.Thunder

This thing has sooo much rocker, hard to imagine it holds an edge on groomers but looks so much fun. Can't wait!


----------



## Etienne

I want someone to do some wakeboard on it. Like a video where you ride the snow and then straight to the cable!


----------



## NT.Thunder

Etienne said:


> I want someone to do some wakeboard on it. Like a video where you ride the snow and then straight to the cable!


In the rainy season here we drag the kids on a skim board along the drains behind a quad bike, this has crossed my mind with the PR


----------



## ridethecliche

Etienne said:


> I want someone to do some wakeboard on it. Like a video where you ride the snow and then straight to the cable!


So basically pond skimming and then some huh?


----------



## Etienne

Yeah, like this but straight into a cable park 😅 :


----------



## ridethecliche

Thovex is a total badass.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Anyone in the market for a CR - looks a decent deal.

A couple of other good boards in there also


----------



## NT.Thunder

Another Korua - this time a Dart


----------



## Jkb818

What do y’all think for sizing with a Dart if 140lbs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Jkb818 said:


> What do y’all think for sizing with a Dart if 140lbs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


152 max imho.


----------



## Jkb818

ridethecliche said:


> 152 max imho.


That’s what I’m thinking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

I weigh 175 and honestly I'd probably go 152 for a dart.

I'd consider trading my spam for that 156 if he was based in the US.


----------



## 16gkid

NT.Thunder said:


> Another Korua - this time a Dart
> 
> View attachment 161607


LOL @ new snowboard trader, i guess thats where all the scammy rejects end up that get kicked out of the real ST


----------



## LeDe

Hey Everyone, 

I am still due to add a Korua in my quiver. 
Thinking really hard about a Pin Tonic 172 but that will have to wait. 

First, anyone knows if there are some Pocket Rocket available in Europe? 

Best,


----------



## ridethecliche

16gkid said:


> LOL @ new snowboard trader, i guess thats where all the scammy rejects end up that get kicked out of the real ST


Or all the people that can't get into ST because the admins rarely let people into the group. Took me a bunch of messages to get into it.


----------



## Snowdaddy

LeDe said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am still due to add a Korua in my quiver.
> Thinking really hard about a Pin Tonic 172 but that will have to wait.
> 
> First, anyone knows if there are some Pocket Rocket available in Europe?
> 
> Best,


The Pocket Rocket is all sold out... they only made a few of them.


----------



## LeDe

Snowdaddy said:


> The Pocket Rocket is all sold out... they only made a few of them.


Thanks, I'll keep an eye on them. 

I assume they plan to bring it back next year?


----------



## Snowdaddy

LeDe said:


> Thanks, I'll keep an eye on them.
> 
> I assume they plan to bring it back next year?


No idea but wouldn't it be really strange if they didn't since it sold out easily?


----------



## LeDe

QUOTE="Snowdaddy, post: 3455787, member: 160554"]
No idea but wouldn't it be really strange if they didn't since it sold out easily?
[/QUOTE]

It would be indeed. 

I am scared the only way to calm my nerves may to get a Pin Tonic while waiting.


----------



## Snowdaddy

LeDe said:


> I am scared the only way to calm my nerves may to get a Pin Tonic while waiting.


The PT 172 looks a lot like the Dart 164 specs and the PT 164 looks like the Pencil 164.

If you can handle the 172 it sure looks like it might be a fun ride. More edge and more surface area.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Looks like the Trenchdigger got discontinued?


----------



## LeDe

Snowdaddy said:


> Looks like the Trenchdigger got discontinued?


This is funny, as you said earlier there are similarities between some of their other boards and the Trench Digger was the only one with a large sidecut. 
At the same time, probably the one I look at the less. 
I like the idea of the Pin Tonic, longboard with a fairly standard sidecut. The few reviews seem to agree it turns quick for its size.


----------



## Antti

Hi everyone, first time poster here.

I've been riding a Cafe Racer 159 for a couple seasons now, and in general I've been very happy with it. I consider myself an experienced rider with 30 years of riding, and I've also been a snowboarding instructor in one of the biggest resorts on my country.

At 175lb and a bit over 6 ft with a US11.5 boot, I have felt the CR 159 is manouverable, great in powder and definitely not too stiff, more on the loose side and the tail sometimes feels even too short and loose. On soft groomers, I still have suffered some toe and heel drag with +35° / +10° angles, and on hard groomers it feels a bit nervous and skips when I'm charging hard.

So, I went and ordered the Cafe Racer 164 and yesterday rode it for the first time. A completely different beast. The tail is a lot longer, wider and stiffer. Overall, the 164 lets me carve a lot harder, is more stable and holds edge better than the 159 did. I can now drag my elbows instead of just touching with my hands. It also demands more speed, determination and power from my quads to ride it to its full potential.

I kind of miss the 31mm taper the 159 had, and the 164 doesn't have a similar riding from the back seat feeling. Because of the longer, wider and stiffer tail, the 164 is not as good in powder and it causes rear leg burn more than the 159 did. The loose and playful feel of 159 also was something I liked.

Comparing my experiences of these two boards led me to think of getting a Dart 160! It has the same width and taper as CR 164, but a shorter and looser tail, and the rocker nose probably would help with the iron rod feel that CR 164 has in lower speeds.

Has anyone ridden both CR 164 and Dart 160, and how you would compare them?
Is there a big difference between the camber and rocker profiles?


----------



## dudi_wroc

For me every Korua has very similar DNA. 
I had CR 64 and now i left in my quiver only Dart 64. 
Dart 60 and CR 64 have the same geometry so ... They will ride almost exactly the same.

Dart can give you great performance on powder days, and still very fun at carving in ... Good conditions.


----------



## Yeahti87

Antti said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster here.
> 
> I've been riding a Cafe Racer 159 for a couple seasons now, and in general I've been very happy with it. I consider myself an experienced rider with 30 years of riding, and I've also been a snowboarding instructor in one of the biggest resorts on my country.
> 
> At 175lb and a bit over 6 ft with a US11.5 boot, I have felt the CR 159 is manouverable, great in powder and definitely not too stiff, more on the loose side and the tail sometimes feels even too short and loose. On soft groomers, I still have suffered some toe and heel drag with +35° / +10° angles, and on hard groomers it feels a bit nervous and skips when I'm charging hard.
> 
> So, I went and ordered the Cafe Racer 164 and yesterday rode it for the first time. A completely different beast. The tail is a lot longer, wider and stiffer. Overall, the 164 lets me carve a lot harder, is more stable and holds edge better than the 159 did. I can now drag my elbows instead of just touching with my hands. It also demands more speed, determination and power from my quads to ride it to its full potential.
> 
> I kind of miss the 31mm taper the 159 had, and the 164 doesn't have a similar riding from the back seat feeling. Because of the longer, wider and stiffer tail, the 164 is not as good in powder and it causes rear leg burn more than the 159 did. The loose and playful feel of 159 also was something I liked.
> 
> Comparing my experiences of these two boards led me to think of getting a Dart 160! It has the same width and taper as CR 164, but a shorter and looser tail, and the rocker nose probably would help with the iron rod feel that CR 164 has in lower speeds.
> 
> Has anyone ridden both CR 164 and Dart 160, and how you would compare them?
> Is there a big difference between the camber and rocker profiles?


I used to own the CR 59 and 64 (kept it) at the same time and compared them one by one on the same days. I also rode the Koruas from @dudi_wroc quiver. I don’t find any float issues at 6’2 195 lbs 9 US (my feet are 10 US). The CR 59 was way more playful and agile but didn’t fit the quiver. Dart 160 feels very similar to my Cafe 164, they are both camber with some minimal rocker in the nose. It’s the width difference that you feel the most. 
Make sure your boots are properly fit, I bet you could go down to 10.5 US and be happy with the CR 59.


----------



## Etienne

Well your experience quite confirm my doubts: I didn't took the 164 mainly because of the tapper—I wanted the most Koruesque thing—but after riding it wish a bit more tail sometimes. I think I'm better with 159 overall, I'd rather learn to deal with the shorter tail, than missing out some character and lose the nimbleness that is very comfortable at times. But it's a compromise…


----------



## edi414

Etienne said:


> Well your experience quite confirm my doubts: I didn't took the 164 mainly because of the tapper—I wanted the most Koruesque thing—but after riding it wish a bit more tail sometimes. I think I'm better with 159 overall, I'd rather learn to deal with the shorter tail, than missing out some character and lose the nimbleness that is very comfortable at times. But it's a compromise…


I have tried the 59 CR at length and own the 64. I had similar thoughts about the 64 as @Yeahti87 in the sense that the 59 is much more nimble and easy going. Now, having ridden the 64 without direct comparison for a good few consecutive days I love this board more and more.

For me it is absolutely a daily driver in any conditions and doesn’t feel slow edge to edge at all. I think you have to get used to it and once you figure out how to ride it properly it’s absolutely amazing. I rode the 64 in some of the worst moguls I’ve seen in years, took it into the trees and carved hard on some super narrow runs, no issues at all. So I’d be inclined to say that the 64 for me is the (much) better choice and 59 would be a compromise I’d not be willing to make…all dependent on height/weight/riding preference of course


----------



## veritas247

I have ordered the Korua Pencil 159 and have an 11 size boot. I don't really know how to pick out bindings that are good for carving. I have Adidas soft boots size 11. The only thing I know is that I would like some bindings with forward lean on them to make heelside turns easier. I am an intermediate rider (can get my elbow to the ground on my toeside turns), but want to feel more stable as my current bindings, Solomon Holograms, feel loose when carving. 

Any suggestions? Very much appreciate any helpful expertise.


----------



## garikgarik

veritas247 said:


> I have ordered the Korua Pencil 159 and have an 11 size boot. I don't really know how to pick out bindings that are good for carving. I have Adidas soft boots size 11. The only thing I know is that I would like some bindings with forward lean on them to make heelside turns easier. I am an intermediate rider (can get my elbow to the ground on my toeside turns), but want to feel more stable as my current bindings, Solomon Holograms, feel loose when carving.
> 
> Any suggestions? Very much appreciate any helpful expertise.


flux xf or xv, burton cartel, now drive, something designed for freeride


----------



## Etienne

I really like my Highlanders on my CR, but I have quite stiff boots. Still they are way more stiff than my old holograms, if you like the idea but want something with more support. I also had my Falcor on it, felt great too.


----------



## edi414

Im riding Falcors and Katanas on it, both great


----------



## mic-line

Cartels on my cafe racer, the previous generation ones that compare with this year's X model


----------



## ridethecliche

mic-line said:


> Cartels on my cafe racer, the previous generation ones that compare with this year's X model


What previous cartels compare to the cartel x? Imho there's no comparison.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I’m riding Katanas paired with Ride Fuse. Big fan of the lateral movement I can achieve with this setup.

edit: on a CR 159


----------



## snow & pow adventures

White Katanas looks great on any Korua board - style is everything 

I finally found some time to make subtitles.
Season 20/21 recap, mostly on Dart. 
Enjoy


----------



## mic-line

ridethecliche said:


> What previous cartels compare to the cartel x? Imho there's no comparison.


I haven't ridden the new cartel X, but my understanding that Cartel became Cartel X and the new cartels are softer. Feel free to correct me if you have a different experience


----------



## smellysell

I have my favorite bindings on mine, some old Superforces. Gonna be a sad day when I have to retire those.


----------



## Rip154

mic-line said:


> I haven't ridden the new cartel X, but my understanding that Cartel became Cartel X and the new cartels are softer. Feel free to correct me if you have a different experience


The Cartel ltd was similar. Difference from cartel x to cartel is 15% fiberglass reinforcement in the baseplate, doubt it’s very noticable in stiffness, and the x has more padding.


----------



## ridethecliche

X also has a heel hammock which is really really nice


----------



## veritas247

Very much appreciate all the feedback. Going to try the Cartel X or the Rome Cleaver (if i can save some dough). So helpful everyone.
edit: change the "and" to an "or" as I am not getting both!


----------



## Etienne

So I wanted to experiment with 24/0 and more stance on my CR, so I moved the front foot to the front insert. Really liked what I got on a lot of aspects. I was afraid the board would not like it and be too stiff between the feet, that wasn't the case at all.

The board more reactive from the tail, chaining jumps into carves really well. My back foot was a bit more technical to handle at first (easy to put to much /too few pressure), but once I got it dialed in, I really liked it made the end of my turns much much better. I was also much more at ease on bumpy snow (although today was mainly perfect groomers, off piste was useless).

On the downside, well booting out on eurocarves or super low points. That's a bummer on board like this... Also my back knee didn't know which way to go sometimes [emoji28]

Then I switched back to 30/12 and lost a lot of that back foot power. Ollies, transitioning between turns, absorbing terrain, all of that felt worse. But my turns were way smoother, lower...

It's really an intersting setup to go more all mountain, while still carving great. Really worth trying, I might even try a bit of negative.

I learned a lot about the board and how it can feel. My goal now is to find back that back foot power while keeping the +/+ angles. I thing it's mainly down to habit, I just suck at +/+.


----------



## dudi_wroc

I've been riding trees for the first time on my Dart 164. I had some doubts before, but it was preety solid


----------



## ridethecliche

I need to learn to edit on this dang insta360


----------



## GregT943

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I’m riding Katanas paired with Ride Fuse. Big fan of the lateral movement I can achieve with this setup.
> 
> edit: on a CR 159


How do you find the CR handles Vermont conditions? I really want a directional board that's good carving but isn't too stiff and can still be used for some all mountain riding. I was in Darkside down in Killington a few days ago and they had a bunch of Koruas. They had the Pencil, Pencil +, Dart, Dart +, Otto, Tranny Finder, but no Cafe Racer. They looked like fun boards and great build quallity.


----------



## smellysell

[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scalpelman

Hmmm…where to get red ptex?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Scalpelman said:


> Hmmm…where to get red ptex?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went with clear

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

Scalpelman said:


> Hmmm…where to get red ptex?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clear ptex plus some old school bloodletting!


----------



## Antti

I rode the Dart160 for the first time yesterday, and loved it! I think I’ll sell both my CR159 (too narrow) and CR164 (too stiff.)

Needless to say that in powder it’s ridiculously fun, and on soft groomers I like how I can put pressure on my back foot and bend the tail and make the board turn quicker. It’s so wide I’m never dragging my boots. Because of the width, I can carve better on Dart than I could with CR159. On soft groomers the CR164 was too stiff for my weight, and the nose was ploughing instead of bending nicely into the turn. I think the stiffness of Dart160 is pretty close to CR159. [emoji848]

I could not notice any difference in camber and nose profiles when comparing the CR164 and Dart160 side by side. I think they are made in the same mold and the rocker just means that the nose has softer flex. Feels like the Dart has one less laminate or uses thinner laminates because it’s also less torsionally stiff compared to CR164.

I’m 175 lb, 6 feet 7⁄16 inch with 11.5 boots. So slim riders with bigger feet, consider the Dart as an serious carving board and not just a pow board.


----------



## Etienne

Antti said:


> I could not notice any difference in camber and nose profiles when comparing the CR164 and Dart160 side by side. I think they are made in the same mold and the rocker just means that the nose has softer flex. Feels like the Dart has one less laminate or uses thinner laminates because it’s also less torsionally stiff compared to CR164.


Honestly, looking at mine flat, I don't how see how it's "full camber", the contact point is very long/varying and the transition to tip super mellow. And really rides like rocker, feeling shorter when flat and off the back-foot. French review snowsurf even mentionned "how the big rocker plays…". Not that it's a bad thing though…


----------



## kimchijajonshim

Thinking of selling my Stealth 163. Doooope board but too directional for a daily driver for me. Riding switch on that tail is sketch AF. Wish Korua made a bigger TF. K2 Instrument is comparable on edge and way switch and park friendlier.

Picked up a TF 157 Plus in a trade. TBD on whether I like the Plus construction. Crazy light. Hand flexes stiffer, but seems to ride softer-- although I only very briefly rode the standard TF 157 mostly in pow. Plus is defknitely way less damp. Was struggling on dust on crust conditions that the Instrument handled no problem. Gut feeling is I prefer standard construction, but I'll wait for better snow conditions and more ride time to draw conclusions.


----------



## Etienne

And to add more to the "maybe I want another shape", I'm really thinking of trading the CR for a Pencil plus. To add a bit more off-piste versatility and flex/rebound.

Korua should really make a swap service or trade bank or something 😅


----------



## Antti

Just because this thread needs more pics


----------



## LeDe

I read on another thread that the edge is not fully covered by metal. Does this add a lot of potential trouble? 

Anyway, I have always been tempted by the Tranny Finder and even more by the Dart, but now eyeing the Pin Tonic... Will probably wait next season though. 

@Etienne , as you mentionned trading your current board, what would be the best place to buy/trade used board from France? 

Best,


----------



## smellysell

Antti said:


> I rode the Dart160 for the first time yesterday, and loved it! I think I’ll sell both my CR159 (too narrow) and CR164 (too stiff.)
> 
> Needless to say that in powder it’s ridiculously fun, and on soft groomers I like how I can put pressure on my back foot and bend the tail and make the board turn quicker. It’s so wide I’m never dragging my boots. Because of the width, I can carve better on Dart than I could with CR159. On soft groomers the CR164 was too stiff for my weight, and the nose was ploughing instead of bending nicely into the turn. I think the stiffness of Dart160 is pretty close to CR159.
> 
> I could not notice any difference in camber and nose profiles when comparing the CR164 and Dart160 side by side. I think they are made in the same mold and the rocker just means that the nose has softer flex. Feels like the Dart has one less laminate or uses thinner laminates because it’s also less torsionally stiff compared to CR164.
> 
> I’m 175 lb, 6 feet 7⁄16 inch with 11.5 boots. So slim riders with bigger feet, consider the Dart as an serious carving board and not just a pow board.


That's a very precise height measurement! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Etienne

LeDe said:


> @Etienne , as you mentionned trading your current board, what would be the best place to buy/trade used board from France?
> 
> Best,


I sold a few things on everide, which is gaining some traction. The snow-fr and skipass forum seems to work too. Else it's pretty much leboncoin, I've seen quite a few Korua there, including a 450€ CR + on which I should have put the trigger. There are also some big trading shops in lyon Grenoble, Annecy etc. and a few "foire aux skis" early season. They won't buy for a good price since their audience isn't really "core", but you can find some good deal.



Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## LeDe

Etienne said:


> including a 450€ CR + on which I should have put the trigger.


Not sure what size you are after but there is a 159 at 480 atm.


----------



## Etienne

Yeah I saw it, but it's a bit damaged and I'm fine with mine now. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kimchijajonshim

LeDe said:


> I read on another thread that the edge is not fully covered by metal. Does this add a lot of potential trouble?


I wouldn't worry about it too much. They do like a "270 degree wrap" on the boards I've seen. Typically cover the nose, don't cover the tail. Wouldn't especially be an issue unless unless you're unlucky enough to hit a rock/stump switch or if you run over a pretty bad hidden obstacle.

Korua's more or less confirmed to me that Mervin avoids full-wrap edges to save costs to offset higher US labor costs, not for "easier repair". Wolken's been pretty candid that Korua cuts corners to keep their boards affordable (no graphics, no yearly model update, etc.). The Standard line boards don't have full-wrap edges, but the pricier Plus boards do.

Which is fine, I just wish Mervin stop trying to sell (honestly pretty minor) cut corners as a performance benefit.


----------



## undertow

LeDe said:


> I read on another thread that the edge is not fully covered by metal. Does this add a lot of potential trouble?


Can't Speak for other shapes but on my standard Dart only the inside of the swallow tail is not covered wich dosen't cause any porblemes. I have about 50hrs on the board id say.


----------



## LeDe

kimchijajonshim said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much. They do like a "270 degree wrap" on the boards I've seen. Typically cover the nose, don't cover the tail. Wouldn't especially be an issue unless unless you're unlucky enough to hit a rock/stump switch or if you run over a pretty bad hidden obstacle.





undertow said:


> Can't Speak for other shapes but on my standard Dart only the inside of the swallow tail is not covered wich dosen't cause any porblemes. I have about 50hrs on the board id say.


Thanks both. 
Hopefully I'll get to ride one in a reasonably short future!


----------



## Etienne

Saw a Dart from afar today, but couldn't close and say hello... It's only the second other Korua rider I see.

Following Kijima's advice I lowered the front for angle, ended up with 24/6. I slightly off-set the back for not booting out (I have so much space on the heel side) ending up with very similar boot overhang on both feet. Really, really like what I got... Just need a bit more stance to power through bad snow and it will be perfect 

The more I ride it centered-that is off setting the set back-the more I like it. It's a way I tried to avoid, but I'm inevitably going down it... 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bseracka

Picked up a 59 Pencil in the off-season and have been trying to get it dialed in the last few weeks without luck. There have been brief moments of brilliance when turning with the Pencil, but I have not been able to get it to be consistent. I've been riding ++ 27/12 and have been experimenting with stance width from the narrowest option to 23" all centered on the insert, without finding the sweet spot. I've honestly never experienced this much issue getting a board setup and feeling completely at home on it. This past weekend I gave up on messing with it and rode my strada shorty 166 for the first time. From the first run the stranda felt brilliant even with out the bindings being completely dialed in. By the end I was truly amazed by how good this board felt and only seemed to get better the longer I was on it.

All of this leads me to my dilemma, is there more I can try to do to make the Pencil work for me, or do I just chalk my experience up to the board not fitting my riding style and sell it?


----------



## ridethecliche

I sold both my koruas and don't regret it. Take that for what you will.


----------



## edi414

bseracka said:


> Picked up a 59 Pencil in the off-season and have been trying to get it dialed in the last few weeks without luck. There have been brief moments of brilliance when turning with the Pencil, but I have not been able to get it to be consistent. I've been riding ++ 27/12 and have been experimenting with stance width from the narrowest option to 23" all centered on the insert, without finding the sweet spot. I've honestly never experienced this much issue getting a board setup and feeling completely at home on it. This past weekend I gave up on messing with it and rode my strada shorty 166 for the first time. From the first run the stranda felt brilliant even with out the bindings being completely dialed in. By the end I was truly amazed by how good this board felt and only seemed to get better the longer I was on it.
> 
> All of this leads me to my dilemma, is there more I can try to do to make the Pencil work for me, or do I just chalk my experience up to the board not fitting my riding style and sell it?


I know Korua suggest + + and narrower stance than usual. For me what works best on my CR is 18/6 (so less angle on both bindings than you seem to have tried). Also my normal stance width felt best. Maybe worth giving it a shot with smaller angles.

Other than that, what are your issues with the board? I was on a 64 pencil again for a few runs 3 weeks ago and I didn’t like it as much compared to the first time I rode it. Might have partially been the CR with its full camber i got used to. But it also felt like the edges weren’t perfectly tuned so I had less confidence leaning into the turns which again made it much less fun. Maybe that’s also a solution you could try unless you’ve already done that?


----------



## Etienne

bseracka said:


> Picked up a 59 Pencil in the off-season and have been trying to get it dialed in the last few weeks without luck. There have been brief moments of brilliance when turning with the Pencil, but I have not been able to get it to be consistent. I've been riding ++ 27/12 and have been experimenting with stance width from the narrowest option to 23" all centered on the insert, without finding the sweet spot. I've honestly never experienced this much issue getting a board setup and feeling completely at home on it. This past weekend I gave up on messing with it and rode my strada shorty 166 for the first time. From the first run the stranda felt brilliant even with out the bindings being completely dialed in. By the end I was truly amazed by how good this board felt and only seemed to get better the longer I was on it.
> 
> All of this leads me to my dilemma, is there more I can try to do to make the Pencil work for me, or do I just chalk my experience up to the board not fitting my riding style and sell it?


I had a bit of a hard time figuring the board out too, which is pretty unsual. I don't regret it a single second though... Been slaying corduroy the last two WE, this board just gets better and better. Smooth tight carves, racing S at full speed, surfing/cruising, slashing side hits and wind blown pow... Every time I want to grab another board, I'm like "screw switch, FS, freeride... I'll miss the cave too much."

I would suggest trying your usual setup first and then move to a reasonable ++. It helped me a lot. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Eivind så klart

smellysell said:


>











Everything is better than black ✌🏻


----------



## bseracka

ridethecliche said:


> I sold both my koruas and don't regret it. Take that for what you will.


That might be where I end up with it, probably should thin the quiver anyway



edi414 said:


> Other than that, what are your issues with the board?


Turns/carves feel inconsistent, one second I'm locked in and the next I'm fighting to maintain the turn/carve. Other times it feels like it doesn't want to hold an edge. Neither of these are snow/ice dependent as it's been a consistent feeling regardless of condition. Can't imagine tuning will make a difference as it's brand new. 



Etienne said:


> I had a bit of a hard time figuring the board out too, which is pretty unsual. I don't regret it a single second though...


Good to know, it doesn't cost me anything to give it a few more goes and maybe it will click for me


----------



## ridethecliche

Life is too short to figure out a board you're struggling with when you have something else you really like that fulfills a similar niche. I do miss the stealth but like I'm digging the others and don't feel like I'm missing out. 

I still really want a dart though. But will size down a fair amount.


----------



## LeDe

ridethecliche said:


> Life is too short to figure out a board you're struggling with when you have something else you areally like that fulfills a similar niche. I do miss the stealth but like I'm digging the others and don't feel like I'm missing out.


I guess I agree with that to some extent. But I am also so tempted to try out different shapes and riding style to try and become a better rider. I used not to think about it and just go and shred, and loved every minute and wanted more. 
At the moment though, trying to understand more about riding techniques and board techs is really bringing even more joy. 
Hopefully I ll get on a Korua next season if not this one, I am slightly "scared" I will not like it, I have been riding duck for 25 years but if there is a chance I become a better rider, I'll take a few days of struggles. I may actually enjoys those.


----------



## Etienne

ridethecliche said:


> Life is too short to figure out a board you're struggling...


For me that was part of the fun, but at a special point of my (riding) life too. My resort riding was feeling sameish, I've had my share of all mountain boards, my performance level is the wrong side of the plateau and I really needed something new that didn't imply hanging too an ice axe or flying upside down /smashing my arse on metal. 

I totally agree that's not for everyone and most people want to get straight to full send without thinking. There are other boards for that... 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

bseracka said:


> Picked up a 59 Pencil in the off-season and have been trying to get it dialed in the last few weeks without luck. There have been brief moments of brilliance when turning with the Pencil, but I have not been able to get it to be consistent. I've been riding ++ 27/12 and have been experimenting with stance width from the narrowest option to 23" all centered on the insert, without finding the sweet spot. I've honestly never experienced this much issue getting a board setup and feeling completely at home on it. This past weekend I gave up on messing with it and rode my strada shorty 166 for the first time. From the first run the stranda felt brilliant even with out the bindings being completely dialed in. By the end I was truly amazed by how good this board felt and only seemed to get better the longer I was on it.
> 
> All of this leads me to my dilemma, is there more I can try to do to make the Pencil work for me, or do I just chalk my experience up to the board not fitting my riding style and sell it?


The Shorty has much more accessible sidecut and flex than the Pencil. Totally different rides. I have the 164 Pencil plus and it’s so much more demanding than the Shorty. My Pencil plus is quite sensitive to how you weigh it fore and aft during the turn. At least that’s how I experience it.

I Would love to own a Shorty. It’s one of the nicest carvers I’ve tried.


----------



## ridethecliche

Like I said, I really want a dart but I also really want to size down on it. I don't think I've hated a board more than I hated the Otto. I couldn't wait to get off the freaking thing. 

Guy I traded it to weighs way less than me but lives out west and is love with the damn thing. 

The feeling I got carving with the stealth is attainable on the too big for me simple pleasures. It's got a tighter sidecut and is a little softer so it's more accessible at lower speeds. 

Owning the stealth really changed what I think of riding and opened things up in a very different way for me. I think I'll come back to one again but not quite yet. Being able to ride that board and actually carve on it shot up my confidence as a snowboarder. I didn't think the stealth was hard to ride though. Took me a couple of days to get the feeling of it but I had the luxury of basically having an empty resort.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

My wife called my cafe racer a Christian Louboutin snowboard today. And for fucks sake, she’s right 🤣


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> Like I said, I really want a dart but I also really want to size down on it. I don't think I've hated a board more than I hated the Otto. I couldn't wait to get off the freaking thing.
> 
> Guy I traded it to weighs way less than me but lives out west and is love with the damn thing.
> 
> The feeling I got carving with the stealth is attainable on the too big for me simple pleasures. It's got a tighter sidecut and is a little softer so it's more accessible at lower speeds.
> 
> Owning the stealth really changed what I think of riding and opened things up in a very different way for me. I think I'll come back to one again but not quite yet. Being able to ride that board and actually carve on it shot up my confidence as a snowboarder. I didn't think the stealth was hard to ride though. Took me a couple of days to get the feeling of it but I had the luxury of basically having an empty resort.


I'm starting to wonder why I have other boards because all I ride is my Otto. Different strokes I guess. Would love to try a SP, but they don't make them big enough. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

LeDe said:


> I guess I agree with that to some extent. But I am also so tempted to try out different shapes and riding style to try and become a better rider. I used not to think about it and just go and shred, and loved every minute and wanted more.
> At the moment though, trying to understand more about riding techniques and board techs is really bringing even more joy.
> Hopefully I ll get on a Korua next season if not this one, I am slightly "scared" I will not like it, I have been riding duck for 25 years but if there is a chance I become a better rider, I'll take a few days of struggles. I may actually enjoys those.


Yeah that's a big part why I forked out the coin for the Pocket Rocket. It's just so different that I wanted to get on it and experience it.


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> I'm starting to wonder why I have other boards because all I ride is my Otto. Different strokes I guess. Would love to try a SP, but they don't make them big enough.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


You need wider than a 27.4 WW?
Like I said, I think I should have sized down for the koruas I had. They just don't suit my riding for now. My entire quiver is very different right now than what I entered the season with tbh. 

But yeah. Really don't miss the Otto. It's definitely not a DD for the ice coast.


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> You need wider than a 27.4 WW?
> Like I said, I think I should have sized down for the koruas I had. They just don't suit my riding for now. My entire quiver is very different right now than what I entered the season with tbh.
> 
> But yeah. Really don't miss the Otto. It's definitely not a DD for the ice coast.


Didn't realize they were that volume shifted? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Didn't realize they were that volume shifted?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


LOL of course I knew they were volume shifted. They're just much stiffer than I anticipated and I think id have more fun on the upper end of the weight limit or a bit over. 

Also small foot problems!


----------



## smellysell

ridethecliche said:


> LOL of course I knew they were volume shifted. They're just much stiffer than I anticipated and I think id have more fun on the upper end of the weight limit or a bit over.
> 
> Also small foot problems!


No, I meant I didn't raise the SP were. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

smellysell said:


> No, I meant I didn't raise the SP were.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Jkb818 said:


> ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*realize

I looked at the biggest Simple Pleasure specs at one point, and decided it wasn't big enough for me for some reason. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimchijajonshim

smellysell said:


> Didn't realize they were that volume shifted?


They're not really volume shifted. Their recommended sizing charts are pretty on-point for typical boards their size. They're just fucking wide and designed for experienced riders who really know how to drive a board up on edge.

Maybe someone can contest this, but I've always guessed Koruas are terrible East Coast boards. Wide waist are not great firm snow conditions, and relatively open sidecuts need room to run to throw big sweeping carves. They're built for the Alps, not shitty narrow ice rink bands. I think that East Coast bias is why Burtons have generally struck me as generally too narrow with too tight sidecuts.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

kimchijajonshim said:


> They're not really volume shifted. Their recommended sizing charts are pretty on-point for typical boards their size. They're just fucking wide and designed for experienced riders who really know how to drive a board up on edge.
> 
> Maybe someone can contest this, but I've always guessed Koruas are terrible East Coast boards. Wide waist are not great firm snow conditions, and relatively open sidecuts need room to run to throw big sweeping carves. They're built for the Alps, not shitty narrow ice rink bands. I think that East Coast bias is why Burtons have generally struck me as generally too narrow with too tight sidecuts.


A little yes, a little no


----------



## Etienne

kimchijajonshim said:


> They're not really volume shifted. Their recommended sizing charts are pretty on-point for typical boards their size. They're just fucking wide and designed for experienced riders who really know how to drive a board up on edge.


The recomanded size for my specs is 159 on the CR. That's already in the lower range for a freeride/charging board for me and that's not even considering the humongous nose that has at the very least 50mm more than any of my all-mountain. Not suprisingly it packs less EE than any of my boards which are about the same size. If you compare it to a similar Dupraz D1, it's just shorter and wider. So yes, pretty much "volume"—surface actually—shifted if you ask me and definitely feels like it (pivot super easily). Maybe not a short fat, but at least a mid-short mid-fat.



kimchijajonshim said:


> They're built for the Alps,


Agreed… well I didn't ride mine anywhere else, but that's what it seems to me. It does really well on firm but no icy to soft groomers and on deep to light pow that turn to chunder, but not full on moguls. The CR is not the best for steep alpine lines though, maybe the pencil or TF ar better in this department.


----------



## smellysell

Not sure what @kimchijajonshim was talking about, but I was referring to not realizing the Simple Pleasure was that volume shifted... 

As far as the Otto, rides like a wide all mountain board to me.


----------



## ridethecliche

smellysell said:


> Not sure what @kimchijajonshim was talking about, but I was referring to not realizing the Simple Pleasure was that volume shifted...
> 
> As far as the Otto, rides like a wide all mountain board to me.


Yeah, dudes that weigh more than I do will float just fine on the 151 SP. It's pretty wild. Even the smaller board is hecking wide. I should probably be on the smaller one but the 156 was fun on the wide open groomers out west... I'll probably end up trading it or something...


----------



## Parkerross

Rode the pin tonic 172 today in some left over pow I wish I grabbed the noserider today instead. Need some more time on the Pin but it for sure wasn't love at first ride. Also still waiting on my Otto and TF to arrive so I can try those out.


----------



## bseracka

What wasn’t clicking with the pin?


----------



## Parkerross

Like I said I need more time on it... But one thing that stood out was in some choppy snow it bucked me a round a.fair bit. The noserider is so thick I've just got used to how damp it is and it seems to plow. I think I'm just so used to the noserider nimbleness. The pin tonic just took a lot more work especially in the trees. It's also been a while since I've ridden anything over a 162 so getting used to length is noticible. I just missed the playful funess of the noserider. Like I've said before the noserider and pocket rocket have ruined mostly all boards for me. 🤷‍♂️ At this point I just don't know when I would choose to grab the pin over the PR or NR. Maybe with more time it will find it's niche in my quiver. I guess we'll see. I have a feeling I'm gonna like the TF and Otto more.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Went out on my Bullet Train today. Put my Flux XF on it and used my new Ion boots. I was really nervous yesterday about riding it since it was a year ago I used it.

I’ve been wondering why I even have this board since I ride it so seldom. Riding it today I realised that this is a board I’m just never getting rid of.

There’s no speed limit on it and it’s just incredible in the turn. Stability but still so much fun. The board needs to be pushed for sure, but with enough input it can turn quite quickly.

Going to give the Pencil plus a go tomorrow.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

That’s how I feel about my CR. 4 out of 5 days it sits on my rack, but then day 5 I quickly realize why I love it.

might pick up an Otto for my daily since my Tom Sims Pro has pretty much decambered…again.


----------



## LeDe

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> might pick up an Otto for my daily since my Tom Sims Pro has pretty much decambered…again.


What do you mean? 
I have a 159X but may be able to pick up a 2019 (same as I currently have) in 162X that I'd be curious to try. 
Any durability issue? 
My 159 has seen only about 15 days on snow with covid.


----------



## perfect_zed

Hi Guys,

Been reading the entire thread over the last couple of days, great fun!

3 years ago I went on my first snowboarding trip for 7 days in the Austrian alps and was hooked immediately. Afterwards haven’t been able to go due to obvious reasons.. Until January this year; I went again for 7 days in the French alps, a long weekend at Laax and (I live in The Netherlands) I try to improve on my technique as much as possible in a 300m long indoor slope in between. In March and April I get to go to the alps again fortunately.

Before this season started I was set on really improving and bought myself some kit to start to explore snowboarding. I ended up getting a K2 Raygun Pop 156, Salomon Trigger’s and K2 Maysis boots. While great fun was had in France, after the first day in Laax I started to feel like I outgrew the board a bit already. With a bit more days under my feet I noticed I really love (and still learning) to carve. The K2 was a bit too flexy at speeds above 50 kph and on edge for my feeling though. In Laax there was a Burton demo center. I tried a Burton Skeleton Key 2021 158 which felt better to ride on edge than the K2 and also a lot more stable at speed. Ended up taking it with me (was a really good deal). Some days it feels a bit soft and edge hold on ice (especially indoors) isn’t great though.

Over the last few months I kept eyeing the Korua videos more and more and am now thinking of joining you mad lads and start this new addiction .

Not really sure what a good next step would be though. Hopefully someone that has ridden the Skeleton Key once can help me out a bit. Dislikes at the moment are the flex and edge hold. I like the stability at speed in comparison to the K2. Lacks a bit of punch through rough snow when carving in my opinion.

I‘d consider myself to be intermediate at the moment. Carves are starting to get better, and while I don’t do it too much, I can ride switch quite decently. Not too much interest in park. When I do get to go the alps, I tend to stick to groomers, side hits and a few metres to the side of piste. I don‘t go fully off piste or into the backcountry. Due to my location I ride indoor a lot as well. That means I don’t see too much powder. Only on a good day on the sides of the pistes.

I’d like to seriously up my carving game. What I love mostly is to carve across the piste from side to side and dance on the edges in the narrower parts if that makes sense. some 180‘s here and there and just goofing around and having fun mainly. Not so much to gun it down at highest possible warp speed. Definitely style above speed. Was looking at Dart, CR, Pencil and Otto.

I am 178cm (5 ft 10), boot size 9,5 (EU 42,t / 30,3cm boot sole length) and weigh in around 71 kg (155 lbs) plus a few with gear off course.

Earlier today I sold the K2 and the Trigger’s, so also looking for some new bindings. Was looking at either Cartel X’s or Union Force/Strata’s.

Important for me is that I can’t go out to the alps every weekend. That means I don‘t get to choose the conditions and I always aim to extract every single day and hour on piste. That means all kind of snow conditions and 8 hr plus days that I all need to ride on the same board. Switching it up after 10 am is not too much of an possibility.

Also started a bit with riding +/+. Like it sometimes but not sure if it fits the Skeleton.

what to do, what to do 

Hopefully you guys can help me out a bit!
-—
Edit: LeDe correctly pointed out I forgot about the TF in the list above.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

LeDe said:


> What do you mean?
> I have a 159X but may be able to pick up a 2019 (same as I currently have) in 162X that I'd be curious to try.
> Any durability issue?
> My 159 has seen only about 15 days on snow with covid.


mine has about 3 seasons on it so somewhere over 50 days easily. At this point the micro camber is more of a “flat” to rocker profile. Still rips turns amazing, almost on par with my Cafe Racer - but it’s definitely softened up a bunch.

my first TSPro did the same thing a couple years back but that was second hand so I don’t know how many days were really on it.

I love, LOVE, the TSPro and I have no idea what to replace it with but I think I’m going to move on from NeverSummer pressed boards.


----------



## LeDe

perfect_zed said:


> I’d like to seriously up my carving game. What I love mostly is to carve across the piste from side to side and dance on the edges in the narrower parts if that makes sense. some 180‘s here and there and just goofing around and having fun mainly. Not so much to gun it down at highest possible warp speed. Definitely style above speed. Was looking at Dart, CR, Pencil and Otto.


Seems to me you have omitted the board that would be the compromise between carving and goofing around, the Transition Finder. Any reasons?


----------



## LeDe

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> mine has about 3 seasons on it so somewhere over 50 days easily. At this point the micro camber is more of a “flat” to rocker profile. Still rips turns amazing, almost on par with my Cafe Racer - but it’s definitely softened up a bunch.
> 
> my first TSPro did the same thing a couple years back but that was second hand so I don’t know how many days were really on it.
> 
> I love, LOVE, the TSPro and I have no idea what to replace it with but I think I’m going to move on from NeverSummer pressed boards.


Thanks. 
So more than carving, you'd say it has mostly lost its pop? 
Depending on the price I may pull the trigger on the 162X anyway.


----------



## perfect_zed

LeDe said:


> Seems to me you have omitted the board that would be the compromise between carving and goofing around, the Transition Finder. Any reasons?


Completely forgot to add that to the post. You are right. Just edited it as well.


----------



## LeDe

perfect_zed said:


> Completely forgot to add that to the post. You are right. Just edited it as well.


Have not ridden any Korua yet, but for what you want from it, this would be my choice.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

LeDe said:


> Thanks.
> So more than carving, you'd say it has mostly lost its pop?
> Depending on the price I may pull the trigger on the 162X anyway.


It’s never been the poppiest board out there but oddly with the increased flex I can load it more and the pop is more accessible.
I kinda like the flex I just wish it still had the camber, you can feel it let go a little bit on firmer conditions where it used to hold. It’s a great board but after 2-3 seasons it’s probably going to be time


----------



## LeDe

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> It’s never been the poppiest board out there but oddly with the increased flex I can load it more and the pop is more accessible.
> I kinda like the flex I just wish it still had the camber, you can feel it let go a little bit on firmer conditions where it used to hold. It’s a great board but after 2-3 seasons it’s probably going to be time


Thanks. 
I am not having that long seasons and last year was unfortunately a blank so I am safe for now. Will hit 25 days this year unless some miracle end of season trip and gotta spread the love to my other boards.


----------



## ridethecliche

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> It’s never been the poppiest board out there but oddly with the increased flex I can load it more and the pop is more accessible.
> I kinda like the flex I just wish it still had the camber, you can feel it let go a little bit on firmer conditions where it used to hold. It’s a great board but after 2-3 seasons it’s probably going to be time


It's also possible that you're demanding more from the board than you did 2 seasons ago.


----------



## supern00b

Just a disclaimer for the below: my stance is +27 +3, stance width is reference for the TF 57 and similar width for the K2 broadcast 163 (front binding is one insert towards tail from reference).

So lately I've been getting my ass kicked on my TF 57; not sure what it is, but it honestly feels like it could be a situation where the TF is above my current skill level. It seems like I fatigue way sooner than usual, possibly because I'm expending all my energy getting used to the board.

Last time I used it was MLK weekend at Killington, with its 40mph+ wind gusts at the top. Conditions were windblown hardpack and ice. I was mainly focused on working on my carving, trying to minimize skidding turns, but perhaps it wasn't the right conditions for this endeavor? I ended up getting pretty hurt, so I haven't been riding the TF as much as a result.

Since then, I've been riding my K2 broadcast instead, which feels faster on ice coast resort conditions this season. My guess is that the base structure is more suited for the warmer weather.

Anyway, back to the TF: it seems like it's really sensitive to my weight distribution; I have a tendency to lean more on my front foot when I'm tired, and it subsequently feels like the tail is much more prone to whipping around in this case. My K2 seems to be more forgiving in this regard. However, the apparent tradeoff is that the TF is way more sensitive to ankle turn initiation than my K2, which means the TF turns more like a longboard in some regard than the K2. The K2 is almost completely unresponsive to ankle flexion alone.

Is it normal to make adjustments while riding a volume-shifted board vs riding a traditional directional twin? Or is this not the right board for my skill level? The weather? All of the above?


----------



## ridethecliche

My stealth liked to initiate with the front foot and then shift weight back as you get into the carve and are changing edges. 

We post a lot about this on the ice coast thread but these boards aren't really built for the ice coast hardpack conditions. Most places don't get the freeze thaw we do. Packed powder means actually PP in most places we know it's just a euphemism for ice here lol.


----------



## supern00b

ridethecliche said:


> My stealth liked to initiate with the front foot and then shift weight back as you get into the carve and are changing edges.
> 
> We post a lot about this on the ice coast thread but these boards aren't really built for the ice coast hardpack conditions. Most places don't get the freeze thaw we do. Packed powder means actually PP in most places we know it's just a euphemism for ice here lol.


I forget, but what's your current home mtn again? Do you ride the Stealth here on the ice coast?


----------



## Etienne

@perfect_zed : Don't want to crash the party, but regarding your experience, I'm not sure a Korua is the best board to grow into. They ride a bit special and might kinda slow your progression because of that, or make you skip important skills. But if that's really a Korua that get you stoked, then by all mean, get an Otto. It's probably the easiest and most versatile to ride (didn't try it though…). 

If you want something to do "like in the Korua videos", maybe a Dancehaul? It will certainly be easier and more "normal" to ride, still carves great, is playful and all.


----------



## Etienne

supern00b said:


> Just a disclaimer for the below: my stance is +27 +3, stance width is reference for the TF 57 and similar width for the K2 broadcast 163 (front binding is one insert towards tail from reference).
> 
> So lately I've been getting my ass kicked on my TF 57; not sure what it is, but it honestly feels like it could be a situation where the TF is above my current skill level. It seems like I fatigue way sooner than usual, possibly because I'm expending all my energy getting used to the board.
> 
> Last time I used it was MLK weekend at Killington, with its 40mph+ wind gusts at the top. Conditions were windblown hardpack and ice. I was mainly focused on working on my carving, trying to minimize skidding turns, but perhaps it wasn't the right conditions for this endeavor? I ended up getting pretty hurt, so I haven't been riding the TF as much as a result.
> 
> Since then, I've been riding my K2 broadcast instead, which feels faster on ice coast resort conditions this season. My guess is that the base structure is more suited for the warmer weather.
> 
> Anyway, back to the TF: it seems like it's really sensitive to my weight distribution; I have a tendency to lean more on my front foot when I'm tired, and it subsequently feels like the tail is much more prone to whipping around in this case. My K2 seems to be more forgiving in this regard. However, the apparent tradeoff is that the TF is way more sensitive to ankle turn initiation than my K2, which means the TF turns more like a longboard in some regard than the K2. The K2 is almost completely unresponsive to ankle flexion alone.
> 
> Is it normal to make adjustments while riding a volume-shifted board vs riding a traditional directional twin? Or is this not the right board for my skill level? The weather? All of the above?


My feeling with the CR is that the weight transfert takes time to find, but isn't that subtle or hard once you figure it out. It felt a lot of effort at first, but now I'm kinda used to it and it doesn't take more effort than other board—when carving as hard that is, because I tend to be full on all the time, so it just burns legs.

Don't be afraid to speed check a bit, or skid/jump the beginning of your turn, if the conditions aren't perfect. On steepier slopes, the CR kinda scared sometimes, because once on the edge it builds speed pretty fast. I just got used to it and admit to start carving a bit later in my turn, or really close the turn horizontally if not going a bit uphill to slow down.


----------



## ridethecliche

supern00b said:


> I forget, but what's your current home mtn again? Do you ride the Stealth here on the ice coast?


Traded both koruas (Otto and stealth). I rode the stealth at loon and jay. Not really in nj/PA. Stealth held a good edge though. 

I want something that carves but is more mellow. The simple pleasures is more fun at lower speeds even though it's wider than the stealth... Which is bonkers for my size 8 boot. 

Daily drivers are iguchi camber in softer conditions and now the niche story in true hard pack, both 156. I have the niche pyre 150 for trees and the simple pleasures 156 for carving in good conditions or out west. I'm on the fence about keeping the SP since it's too big to use out here but it's so much fun that I'm not sure I can part with it unless I just get a smaller one instead. 

I did a full quiver reset this year. I would highly recommend a C3 board with mag or a stiffer crc board with mag for the true ice coast ish. Or just og camber.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

supern00b said:


> Just a disclaimer for the below: my stance is +27 +3, stance width is reference for the TF 57 and similar width for the K2 broadcast 163 (front binding is one insert towards tail from reference).
> 
> So lately I've been getting my ass kicked on my TF 57; not sure what it is, but it honestly feels like it could be a situation where the TF is above my current skill level. It seems like I fatigue way sooner than usual, possibly because I'm expending all my energy getting used to the board.
> 
> Last time I used it was MLK weekend at Killington, with its 40mph+ wind gusts at the top. Conditions were windblown hardpack and ice. I was mainly focused on working on my carving, trying to minimize skidding turns, but perhaps it wasn't the right conditions for this endeavor? I ended up getting pretty hurt, so I haven't been riding the TF as much as a result.
> 
> Since then, I've been riding my K2 broadcast instead, which feels faster on ice coast resort conditions this season. My guess is that the base structure is more suited for the warmer weather.
> 
> Anyway, back to the TF: it seems like it's really sensitive to my weight distribution; I have a tendency to lean more on my front foot when I'm tired, and it subsequently feels like the tail is much more prone to whipping around in this case. My K2 seems to be more forgiving in this regard. However, the apparent tradeoff is that the TF is way more sensitive to ankle turn initiation than my K2, which means the TF turns more like a longboard in some regard than the K2. The K2 is almost completely unresponsive to ankle flexion alone.
> 
> Is it normal to make adjustments while riding a volume-shifted board vs riding a traditional directional twin? Or is this not the right board for my skill level? The weather? All of the above?


pretty sure I saw you getting on the chair at Ramshead base. I recall thinking “oh cool a Tranny Finder” maybe it was someone else.

Koruas are meant to always be on edge. If you're riding around flat based they’re going to require much more energy and feel plankish. Once you get them going edge to edge they’re actually pretty nimble. This is coming from a dude in 8.5 boots on a CR 159. Even if I’m not carving I’m rolling from edge to edge constantly as motion promotes motion on these things.


----------



## ridethecliche

To put it succinctly... They have no chill


----------



## garikgarik

I really enjoyed Otto, tested the plus version 154 i think, i was around 95 kg at the time, and most of allmountain freestyle boards are too soft and short turning in this size. I mean i am not Zeb Powell and freestyle on longboards is not my thing. In my opinion Otto is the most freeridish deck out of allmountain freestyle boards i tried, just get the shortest board possible


----------



## supern00b

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> pretty sure I saw you getting on the chair at Ramshead base. I recall thinking “oh cool a Tranny Finder” maybe it was someone else.
> 
> Koruas are meant to always be on edge. If you're riding around flat based they’re going to require much more energy and feel plankish. Once you get them going edge to edge they’re actually pretty nimble. This is coming from a dude in 8.5 boots on a CR 159. Even if I’m not carving I’m rolling from edge to edge constantly as motion promotes motion on these things.


haha I had yellow pants on. noted about not flat basing.


----------



## perfect_zed

Etienne said:


> @perfect_zed : Don't want to crash the party, but regarding your experience, I'm not sure a Korua is the best board to grow into. They ride a bit special and might kinda slow your progression because of that, or make you skip important skills. But if that's really a Korua that get you stoked, then by all mean, get an Otto. It's probably the easiest and most versatile to ride (didn't try it though…).
> 
> If you want something to do "like in the Korua videos", maybe a Dancehaul? It will certainly be easier and more "normal" to ride, still carves great, is playful and all.


Thank you, this is also valuable input. All together I think I have around 35 days of riding experience and will probably rack up another 75 or so this year at my current pace.

Wouldn’t it then be better to stick to the Skeleton for some time and rack up some more experience before going for a Korua? Seems like the dancehaul is kinda similar to the Skeleton Key.

Since I’m buying bindings in any case now, ideally they would transfer over well to a Korua in the future. Seems like lot of the Korua team is riding Unions. Was looking at the Cartel X’s myself. Seems there is a lot of love for Katana‘s as well in this topic. Do the Union’s fit these boards that much better or does it just seem to be a sponsored deal?


----------



## LeDe

perfect_zed said:


> I have around 35 days of riding experience and will probably rack up another 75 or so this year at my current pace.


!!!


----------



## perfect_zed

LeDe said:


> !!!


2/3 hour sessions per day though, I do have a day job


----------



## Yeahti87

From Koruas get the Otto. Hands down the most versatile one with their DNA still there. Fits your requirements the best. I enjoyed both the 161 last year and the 157 last week that my bud is ripping on.


----------



## ridethecliche

35 days experience total or just this year!? 

I thought I was doing good hitting 30 this weekend and shooting for 40-50!


----------



## perfect_zed

ridethecliche said:


> 35 days experience total or just this year!?
> 
> I thought I was doing good hitting 30 this weekend and shooting for 40-50!


In total! Just this year I’d have to win the lottery first. I do try to go twice a week to the indoor slope now to practice technique and get better. For really focussing on certain aspects while keeping the environment the same is actually kind of nice.


----------



## ridethecliche

perfect_zed said:


> In total! Just this year I’d have to win the lottery first. I do try to go twice a week to the indoor slope now to practice technique and get better. For really focussing on certain aspects while keeping the environment the same is actually kind of nice.


Its about a 3-3.5 hr round trip to the local resorts. I love going out there earlier in the morning, riding for 2-3 hrs then heading home and being able to hang out with everyone. It's a great way to try out a new board or just practice some skills ad nauseum.


----------



## gosts

these boards have been super popular around our local resort. I've tried the cafe racer and dart. very nice indeed.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

supern00b said:


> Just a disclaimer for the below: my stance is +27 +3, stance width is reference for the TF 57 and similar width for the K2 broadcast 163 (front binding is one insert towards tail from reference).
> 
> So lately I've been getting my ass kicked on my TF 57; not sure what it is, but it honestly feels like it could be a situation where the TF is above my current skill level. It seems like I fatigue way sooner than usual, possibly because I'm expending all my energy getting used to the board.
> 
> Last time I used it was MLK weekend at Killington, with its 40mph+ wind gusts at the top. Conditions were windblown hardpack and ice. I was mainly focused on working on my carving, trying to minimize skidding turns, but perhaps it wasn't the right conditions for this endeavor? I ended up getting pretty hurt, so I haven't been riding the TF as much as a result.
> 
> Since then, I've been riding my K2 broadcast instead, which feels faster on ice coast resort conditions this season. My guess is that the base structure is more suited for the warmer weather.
> 
> Anyway, back to the TF: it seems like it's really sensitive to my weight distribution; I have a tendency to lean more on my front foot when I'm tired, and it subsequently feels like the tail is much more prone to whipping around in this case. My K2 seems to be more forgiving in this regard. However, the apparent tradeoff is that the TF is way more sensitive to ankle turn initiation than my K2, which means the TF turns more like a longboard in some regard than the K2. The K2 is almost completely unresponsive to ankle flexion alone.
> 
> Is it normal to make adjustments while riding a volume-shifted board vs riding a traditional directional twin? Or is this not the right board for my skill level? The weather? All of the above?


I suspect combination of your skill level and supoptimal conditions for the board. I'm increasingly starting to believe Koruas are not East Coast boards. Wide waist are terrible in firm conditions, and well... "Ice Coast". As I understand it, East Coast resorts also tend to have quite narrow runs. Take a look at the terrain the Korua guys call home, and how far few trees they have to deal with above treeline in the Alps. These boards are designed for better snow and more space than you likely have access to.

And if you're worried about minimizing skidding your turns... guessing it's just too much board for your current level in those conditions.



Etienne said:


> The recomanded size for my specs is 159 on the CR. That's already in the lower range for a freeride/charging board for me and that's not even considering the humongous nose that has at the very least 50mm more than any of my all-mountain. Not suprisingly it packs less EE than any of my boards which are about the same size. If you compare it to a similar Dupraz D1, it's just shorter and wider. So yes, pretty much "volume"—surface actually—shifted if you ask me and definitely feels like it (pivot super easily). Maybe not a short fat, but at least a mid-short mid-fat.


Weight range reco on the 159 CR is 55-90 kg (120 - 200 lbs). Sounds about right for a 159. We all know those numbers are pretty much arbitrary, but just offhand the Salomon Assassin (and Assassin Pro) 159 weight ranges are 65-90 kg (140-200 lbs), and those are about as "normal" snowboards as you'll find.


----------



## Etienne

perfect_zed said:


> Thank you, this is also valuable input. All together I think I have around 35 days of riding experience and will probably rack up another 75 or so this year at my current pace.
> 
> Wouldn’t it then be better to stick to the Skeleton for some time and rack up some more experience before going for a Korua? Seems like the dancehaul is kinda similar to the Skeleton Key.
> 
> Since I’m buying bindings in any case now, ideally they would transfer over well to a Korua in the future. Seems like lot of the Korua team is riding Unions. Was looking at the Cartel X’s myself. Seems there is a lot of love for Katana‘s as well in this topic. Do the Union’s fit these boards that much better or does it just seem to be a sponsored deal?


Read your message a bit fast, yeah the Skeleton is great. You could at least keep the Skeleton as your daily driver until you feel you've outgrown it (or it's dead…). You can always buy a Korua as your "perfect day" board if it has you stoked and try it from time to time to see if you like it. I mean, having a board we love is part of the fun and you can keep it for years. I just wouldn't sell the Skeleton yet.

Packing days like you do, I'm sure you will quickly build some skills. But you know, even with something like 30 times your experience, I'm so happy I bought a softer board along the Café Racer.


----------



## Etienne

1 - I want to go splitboarding now
2 - What the hell is this black split swallow ?!?!
3 - I really want to put the skins on and slash some pow!


----------



## undertow

Etienne said:


> 1 - I want to go splitboarding now
> 2 - What the hell is this black split swallow ?!?!
> 3 - I really want to put the skins on and slash some pow!


New dart split plus coming?? I spoted it 2 times in the vid


----------



## gosts

Yep!


----------



## Etienne

Seems like it, but seems like a different nose too... 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

supern00b said:


> Anyway, back to the TF: it seems like it's really sensitive to my weight distribution; I have a tendency to lean more on my front foot when I'm tired, and it subsequently feels like the tail is much more prone to whipping around in this case.


I have the Pencil plus and it's very demanding when it comes to weight distribution fore and aft. Especially in firmer hardpack conditions. I think one of the things that makes the board hard to ride is that it demands front foot action to ride well but you still need to pressure the tail properly to get it to grip. The loose tail also makes it fun to carve up on banks and sliding the tail before going back down. It's still one of my favorite boards but I tend to not ride it so often.


----------



## Etienne




----------



## ridethecliche

The climb and descent starting at ~3min mark in that video is insaneeee


----------



## supern00b

Snowdaddy said:


> I have the Pencil plus and it's very demanding when it comes to weight distribution fore and aft. Especially in firmer hardpack conditions. I think one of the things that makes the board hard to ride is that it demands front foot action to ride well but you still need to pressure the tail properly to get it to grip. The loose tail also makes it fun to carve up on banks and sliding the tail before going back down. It's still one of my favorite boards but I tend to not ride it so often.


Yea, thinking about past seasons, it seems like the TF rides better when my shins are pushed forward in my boots, and I'm more in the backseat, which effectively locked in the tail more.


----------



## perfect_zed

Yeahti87 said:


> From Koruas get the Otto. Hands down the most versatile one with their DNA still there. Fits your requirements the best. I enjoyed both the 161 last year and the 157 last week that my bud is ripping on.





Etienne said:


> Read your message a bit fast, yeah the Skeleton is great. You could at least keep the Skeleton as your daily driver until you feel you've outgrown it (or it's dead…). You can always buy a Korua as your "perfect day" board if it has you stoked and try it from time to time to see if you like it. I mean, having a board we love is part of the fun and you can keep it for years. I just wouldn't sell the Skeleton yet.
> 
> Packing days like you do, I'm sure you will quickly build some skills. But you know, even with something like 30 times your experience, I'm so happy I bought a softer board along the Café Racer.


Thanks guys,

Decided to bite the bullet and ordered an Otto 57. If it’s still too tough to ride I can always keep it stored for later in the year, and if it’s fun it was a good choice.

Will give an update here when it has arrived and I have my first experience. Already mounted my new Cartel X’s on the Skeleton and went for a ride yesterday. Quite a substantial improvement so stoked to try them on the Otto as well.


----------



## Schoobang

perfect_zed said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Decided to bite the bullet and ordered an Otto 57. If it’s still too tough to ride I can always keep it stored for later in the year, and if it’s fun it was a good choice.
> 
> Will give an update here when it has arrived and I have my first experience. Already mounted my new Cartel X’s on the Skeleton and went for a ride yesterday. Quite a substantial improvement so stoked to try them on the Otto as well.


I am sure the Otto will work out great for you. I just sold my Otto 57 because I got a TF+ and I have too many boards already. I am not sure it was the right move though. I should probably have sold off something else because even though the TF+ is a great board (I think, only 2 days on it so far) it doesn't replace the Otto for playing around/carving small resorts. TF+ is much more demanding. I tend to ride quite stiff charger boards and the Otto was perfect for more relaxed riding and riding with the kids.


----------



## perfect_zed

Schoobang said:


> I am sure the Otto will work out great for you. I just sold my Otto 57 because I got a TF+ and I have too many boards already. I am not sure it was the right move though. I should probably have sold off something else because even though the TF+ is a great board (I think, only 2 days on it so far) it doesn't replace the Otto for playing around/carving small resorts. TF+ is much more demanding. I tend to ride quite stiff charger boards and the Otto was perfect for more relaxed riding and riding with the kids.


The Otto already got delivered today. Very quick shipping and a nice written message on the box. Mounted the Cartel X’s and went for a shred right away this evening. The indoor run was a very icy mogul field due to holidays (very busy) but still I was very impressed. It does take a bit more precision than the Skeleton, as expected, but I actually quite like that it forces you to use proper technique all around.

The stiffness and edge-hold were amazing though. Once you drive the edge in, it powers through anything. Bumps, ice and uneven terrain all get chopped through without breaking a sweat. Much more stable than the Skeleton and completely worth losing a tiny bit of flex and agility over. This Saturday morning I’ll have a chance to try it on some freshly groomed snow and lay out some higher speed carves but first impressions were extremely positive.

Ran a quite modest +18/-12 today but will also try +/+ soon. Seems like it would suit it when conditions are a bit better.

Only thing I didn’t foresee is that the white top sheet is almost invisible in the lift queue lol. When it’s busy people don’t tend to see it and scoot right over it. Might have to slap the Korua sticker that came with it on top  .


----------



## supern00b

How would a TF fare in spring conditions? Slushy snow.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

kimchijajonshim said:


> I'm increasingly starting to believe Koruas are not East Coast boards. Wide waist are terrible in firm conditions, and well... "Ice Coast". As I understand it, East Coast resorts also tend to have quite narrow runs. Take a look at the terrain the Korua guys call home, and how far few trees they have to deal with above treeline in the Alps. These boards are designed for better snow and more space than you likely have access to.


The more I ride my Cafe Racer 159 the more evident this becomes. I really like the board, it definitely offers something you can't find elsewhere but theres really only a handful of trails on a handful of days I run it as intended. On the East Coast this is strictly a weekdays only board. I would put someone in the hospital if I ever took it out on a weekend at Stratton.

Something like the Simple Pleasures 156 is much more useful over here.

However on the rare run when the stars align and the trail is empty and the snow has been baking a bit, its truly magic. Also, it kinda rips in the park


----------



## ridethecliche

supern00b said:


> How would a TF fare in spring conditions? Slushy snow.


It's wide with s camber. It'll be fine.


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> The more I ride my Cafe Racer 159 the more evident this becomes. I really like the board, it definitely offers something you can't find elsewhere but theres really only a handful of trails on a handful of days I run it as intended. On the East Coast this is strictly a weekdays only board. I would put someone in the hospital if I ever took it out on a weekend at Stratton.
> 
> Something like the Simple Pleasures 156 is much more useful over here.
> 
> However on the rare run when the stars align and the trail is empty and the snow has been baking a bit, its truly magic. Also, it kinda rips in the park
> View attachment 162472


It's impossible not to like the Korua boards.

I definitively don't need any more boards, but I still want a Trenchdigger, a Dart, a Cafe Racer and a Pocket Rocket.


----------



## ridethecliche

Snowdaddy said:


> *It's impossible not to like the Korua boards.*
> 
> I definitively don't need any more boards, but I still want a Trenchdigger, a Dart, a Cafe Racer and a Pocket Rocket.


I don't regret selling both of mine...

Will likely revisit in the future though.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Borrowed unsuspected's Tranny Finder 157 today... rode it in slush and had so much fun. If someone told me I could only have a classic Tranny Finder as my only board, I wouldn't be terribly upset.


----------



## perfect_zed

Hey guys,

Going for a 3 day trip to Kaprun this weekend. Looks like conditions will be a bit slushy since it’s warm in the alps currently.

How are your experiences with the Otto / other Korua shapes in those conditions?

Still in doubt whether to take the Otto, Skeleton Key, or both of course.


----------



## Yeahti87

A bit slushy is where naturally wider and stiffer Koruas excel. Check their edits


----------



## smellysell

Snowdaddy said:


> Borrowed unsuspected's Tranny Finder 157 today... rode it in slush and had so much fun. If someone told me I could only have a classic Tranny Finder as my only board, I wouldn't be terribly upset.


Feel the same way about my Otto. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## perfect_zed

Yeahti87 said:


> A bit slushy is where naturally wider and stiffer Koruas excel. Check their edits


Always mostly seemed like powder to me, but will have another watch. Good to get in the vibe in any case, thanks. Will definitely take it along then!


----------



## NT.Thunder

Anyone get time on a Pocket Rocket this season?

Love to hear any thoughts, I’ll be taking it to NZ this season and interested to know how it rides so I can match another board or 2 to take with it.


----------



## LeDe

NT.Thunder said:


> Anyone get time on a Pocket Rocket this season?
> 
> Love to hear any thoughts, I’ll be taking it to NZ this season and interested to know how it rides so I can match another board or 2 to take with it.


I have a feeling it wont overlap your other 2. 
You really cant fly without your Surfari.


----------



## NT.Thunder

LeDe said:


> I have a feeling it wont overlap your other 2.
> You really cant fly without your Surfari.


Yeah, the Surfari will follow me everywhere


----------



## Etienne

Last turns of the season on the CR... See you next year! A board that has its short comings, but hands down the most influential I've ever ridden!






(Haven't looked at myself riding for like 15 years… it's painful as ever 😅 ).


----------



## Etienne

For those who've been riding both: is the Pencil that better than the CR for freeriding/off-piste? There's a 200€ one hanging around, thinking about trading mine…


----------



## Rip154

Well they almost look the same, so grab it and hide one till you are sure.


----------



## The_Stigs

Haven't ridden the CR, but the Pencil has been great in lite freeride for me. More agile than my Surfari. So quick to get on edge.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Etienne

Rip154 said:


> Well they almost look the same, so grab it and hide one till you are sure.


Yeah, I was about to grab it anyways and sell the one of the twos I like the less end of next season (my quiver will be even more a joke in the familiy, but whatever). Thing is I'm debating the plus version too, or a size with less tapper… or an amplid Surfari or Souly Grail, even a Stranda so…


The_Stigs said:


> Haven't ridden the CR, but the Pencil has been great in lite freeride for me. More agile than my Surfari. So quick to get on edge.


That's great to know, thanks 🙏


----------



## Snowdaddy

Etienne said:


> Thing is I'm debating the plus version too


I personally like the Pencil plus. I'm not much of a free rider, I mostly ride on or close to pistes. The places I ride, I wouldn't pick it as my only board. I'd rather have a classic (and probably the TF). I would not pick the Pencil plus as a free ride board unless there was powder.

It's a very fun board though. Korua boards are fun.


----------



## Etienne

It won't be my only board and I'm not looking for a full-on FWT deck, but riding in the Alps I come across a lot of things in the same day/half day and I just won't pass on a good off-piste if it's on the way. I am super glad with surfy/turny style of the CR, I want to keep that kind of board. Just riding my Sickstick in and around the resort reminded me that it would be lovely if I could have a CR that can handle just a bit more mountain and be a bit more lively. (Which could be a Tur Buteo you mention a lot!)


----------



## Snowdaddy

Etienne said:


> It won't be my only board and I'm not looking for a full-on FWT deck, but riding in the Alps I come across a lot of things in the same day/half day and I just won't pass on a good off-piste if it's on the way. I am super glad with surfy/turny style of the CR, I want to keep that kind of board. Just riding my Sickstick in and around the resort reminded me that it would be lovely if I could have a CR that can handle just a bit more mountain and be a bit more lively. (Which could be a Tur Buteo you mention a lot!)


I wouldn't call the Buteo lively. At least not the way I see it. And at Least not my 162.... maybe the 157. I'd call it stable but with energy. You get plenty back from the turns when you lay it over. Maybe a more experienced rider would call it lively. They describe it as "powerful yet playful". It's more powerful than playful to my level of skill. Maybe there's some liveliness in it but it's sort of pushed back because of how stable it is.

The Pencil plus is lively. The Pencil plus also has a much looser tail which makes it fun for resort riding banks and trees and so on.

What's wrong with riding the Sickstick? If I hadn't bought my Pluv I would probably had gone for the 162 Sickstick... Love the sidecut on the First Call.

Now my de facto quiver is:
Bubo 150 (will maybe upgrade to a larger board when they release one)
Pluv 159
Buteo 162
Pencil plus 164
Bullet Train 160

The Buteo could replace the Bullet Train and the Pencil plus, but the Pencil plus has more taper and is much livelier. So... I will probably end up with these five boards.

My last weekend this season I was going to a small resort that usually has very good snow and nice high alpine birch trees. I took the Bubo and the Pencil plus. It snowed a lot, so there was a lot of snow out in the open. First day I rode mostly trees and stayed on the Bubo. The next day there was so much fresh snow I switched to the Pencil. The Bubo is nice in just about everywhere but I wanted some stability at speed. Super happy I brought the Pencil, because you can go both fast and ride trees with it. Then on corduroy it turns like a dream. Handles chopped up snow on piste ok as long as you get it on edge and it's not skiers moguls.

Is it worth having the Pencil plus for two days a year? Maybe not, but it's still hard getting rid of it.


----------



## Etienne

Snowdaddy said:


> What's wrong with riding the Sickstick? If I hadn't bought my Pluv I would probably had gone for the 162 Sickstick... Love the sidecut on the First Call.


Absolutely nothing, quite the opposite, that's the point! It's my split so I don't ride it much in the resort, but I got the chance to again late march and it reminded me that a board that handle more mountain and is more reactive is quite enjoyable! I mean that WE we did 3/4 skinning uphills, icy off-piste, spring snow off-piste, carving groomers, wide-open face, trees, boardercross, a bit of shredding in the slush… and the Sickstick never disappointed.

Compared to the CR, yes the carves are not as beautiful, surfy and full of g-force (still no slouch in that department), yet it has both more playfulness and will handle more mountain and… yeah I really like that! So I was looking into keeping the CR soul, but with a bit more of that "spring" I find in the Sickstick. The CR can handle more than you would think by looking at it, but is not ideal in steeper more technical places sometimes (although as said, it could be the angle/stance and short tail I'm not used to).


----------



## Snowdaddy

Etienne said:


> Absolutely nothing, quite the opposite, that's the point! It's my split so I don't ride it much in the resort, but I got the chance to again late march and it reminded me that a board that handle more mountain and is more reactive is quite enjoyable! I mean that WE we did 3/4 skinning uphills, icy off-piste, spring snow off-piste, carving groomers, wide-open face, trees, boardercross, a bit of shredding in the slush… and the Sickstick never disappointed.
> 
> Compared to the CR, yes the carves are not as beautiful, surfy and full of g-force (still no slouch in that department), yet it has both more playfulness and will handle more mountain and… yeah I really like that! So I was looking into keeping the CR soul, but with a bit more of that "spring" I find in the Sickstick. The CR can handle more than you would think by looking at it, but is not ideal in steeper more technical places sometimes (although as said, it could be the angle/stance and short tail I'm not used to).


By the video you posted of you riding the CR I'd say if that's the kind of riding you like, then the Buteo would absolutely work. Size depending on weight. I weigh 100kg and ride the 162. it's excellent and confidence inspiring in carving. Edge grip is really nice. The tail grip on the Buteo is certainly very good and the board is super stable on edge.

I just haven't ridden it enough to say it's good in technical steeps. I would totally assume it is since it's made for freeriding and the guys designing it are professional level riders and ride real backcountry.

But it's a very different ride from the Pencil plus. For more powder oriented or playful riding I would pick the Pencil plus. Free riding in various conditions and high speed carving it would be the Buteo 162. If I could have only one board for carving and powder I would pick Buteo over the Pencil. I'm sure lots of people would disagree, but for me the Buteo is like a mix between the Bullet Train and the Pencil.

It's difficult giving good advice when you're a fan boy like me. I love both Korua and Tur and maybe not always objective enough. If you get a Tur, odds are that no one else would have one where you ride


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Etienne said:


> It won't be my only board and I'm not looking for a full-on FWT deck, but riding in the Alps I come across a lot of things in the same day/half day and I just won't pass on a good off-piste if it's on the way. I am super glad with surfy/turny style of the CR, I want to keep that kind of board. Just riding my Sickstick in and around the resort reminded me that it would be lovely if I could have a CR that can handle just a bit more mountain and be a bit more lively. (Which could be a Tur Buteo you mention a lot!)


Simple Pleasures 156. Less aggressive than my CR 159 but way more versatile. You give up maybe 10-15% on the upper end of aggression but gain so much more versatility.


----------



## Etienne

Well thanks for the inputs, food for thought for next season…SP/NP were definitely on my list when buying the CR and seem to have that "soul" I want to keep. Whatever deck it is, I'll probably keep both for a while and round out the quiver later (I know, that means never…).



Snowdaddy said:


> It's difficult giving good advice when you're a fan boy like me. I love both Korua and Tur and maybe not always objective enough. If you get a Tur, odds are that no one else would have one where you ride


Yeah I'm a fanboy too, there's a lot I love about this board, that's why I try to convince mysefl to try another Korua. And only saw two other Koruas this season (a TF and a Dart)… but at least ten people asked me _"Is that a Korua?"._


----------



## Eric L

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Simple Pleasures 156. Less aggressive than my CR 159 but way more versatile. You give up maybe 10-15% on the upper end of aggression but gain so much more versatility.


Wich one float better in pow ?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Etienne said:


> Yeah I'm a fanboy too, there's a lot I love about this board, that's why I try to convince mysefl to try another Korua. And only saw two other Koruas this season (a TF and a Dart)… but at least ten people asked me _"Is that a Korua?"._


How different is the Pencil 164 classic going to from the Cafe Racer 159 though? 5 cm is basically the fins on the Pencil's tail. Unless the core is different I don't see how much difference the tail can make. Maybe the very slight nose rocker makes a difference. On the plus model you can quite clearly see where the core ends and excess material continues in the tail. At least on my year's model. I suppose the nose rocker makes for a slightly calmer turn initiation. I wonder if the tail rocker is different between Pencil and Cafe Racer?

Decided to weigh the camber on the Pencil plus and snap pictures of the profile. Took some of the Buteo 162 as a comparison.


----------



## Etienne

Thanks for the pics! Yeah, that's a lot more tail than the CR (which is very close to the Buteo shapewise, but insert are much way back I think)… but after the contact point anyways? And sure, the specs are close enough between the CR and the Pencil… but at the same time I don't want to move too much form the CR either, maybe a bit more tail and a bit more rocker are just what I'm looking for. Or maybe it's Souly Grail/Niseko Pleasure/Tur (for different reasons…).

Time to think… I have till November! Also I have to really consider the fact that riding +/+ on short tailed board was new for me and that I encoured super treacherous snow anyways. Or maybe I'm just spoiled by how easy it is to charge the whole mountain with the Slash Straight and expect every board to be same, while it's an outlier. It's easy to blame the board, but problem is often above the boots 😅


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Snowdaddy said:


> How different is the Pencil 164 classic going to from the Cafe Racer 159 though? 5 cm is basically the fins on the Pencil's tail. Unless the core is different I don't see how much difference the tail can make. Maybe the very slight nose rocker makes a difference. On the plus model you can quite clearly see where the core ends and excess material continues in the tail. At least on my year's model. I suppose the nose rocker makes for a slightly calmer turn initiation. I wonder if the tail rocker is different between Pencil and Cafe Racer?
> 
> Decided to weigh the camber on the Pencil plus and snap pictures of the profile. Took some of the Buteo 162 as a comparison.
> 
> View attachment 162955
> 
> 
> View attachment 162956
> 
> 
> View attachment 162957
> 
> 
> View attachment 162958


A 164 Pencil for example is the same as a 159 CR in the specs that count, so going from one to the other within the same size should be a pretty noticeable difference.

@Eric L the Simple pleasures will float better. It’s wider and has rocker in the nose and tail


----------



## Snowdaddy

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> A 164 Pencil for example is the same as a 159 CR in the specs that count, so going from one to the other within the same size should be a pretty noticeable difference.
> 
> @Eric L the Simple pleasures will float better. It’s wider and has rocker in the nose and tail


Yes, so tail shape wouldn’t do anything on piste or hard snow. There’s no extra length in the board other than the fins maybe provide a very slight steering effect in powder. And unless the core material is actually different I don see how much different the torsional flex can be in the tail. The swallow tail adds material, not like in the Dart where material is removed.

I assumed we were talking about the CR 159 and Pencil 164. 

The new TF has less taper btw.


----------



## Etienne

Snowdaddy said:


> Yes, so tail shape wouldn’t do anything on piste or hard snow. There’s no extra length in the board other than the fins maybe provide a very slight steering effect in powder. And unless the core material is actually different I don see how much different the torsional flex can be in the tail. The swallow tail adds material, not like in the Dart where material is removed.
> 
> I assumed we were talking about the CR 159 and Pencil 164.


On paper, I would think the same…

Someone mentionned sizing up on the Café Racer too. That's totally an option. More stance, more tail, less taper, but same board…


----------



## Snowdaddy

Etienne said:


> On paper, I would think the same…
> 
> Someone mentionned sizing up on the Café Racer too. That's totally an option. More stance, more tail, less taper, but same board…


... more clunk and less liveliness?


----------



## Etienne

That too 😅


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Snowdaddy if comparing a CR to the next size up Pencil there should be no difference in flex if comparing a CR to the same size Pencil the CR will be stiffer and ride bigger


----------



## Yeahti87

Rode the Pencil 164 and Cafe 159 on the same day. The difference is barely noticeable. At somepoint owned both CR 159 and 164, rode both for the whole day to test them and the difference is huge. Almost like another model from Korua with their DNA in there.


----------



## Etienne

Yeahti87 said:


> Rode the Pencil 164 and Cafe 159 on the same day. The difference is barely noticeable. At somepoint owned both CR 159 and 164, rode both for the whole day to test them and the difference is huge. Almost like another model from Korua with their DNA in there.


Confirms the specs then. Then I totally pass on the cheap 64 Pencil! Thanks the input


----------



## Winterzahn

Etienne said:


> Last turns of the season on the CR... See you next year! A board that has its short comings, but hands down the most influential I've ever ridden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Haven't looked at myself riding for like 15 years… it's painful as ever 😅 ).


Have recently ridden the Cafe Racer as well.
It carved well, but nothing exeptional outstanding. In direct comparison CR 164 versus Ride Mtnpig 164W the Cafe racer at same day had similarities but it carved a bit worse than Mtnpig. The Mntpig was more stable and more agile while providing more edge hold. From flex/stiffness both felt about the same.

Have also ridden the Dart, the Dart can be pressed into a circle carve, eurocarves both can do, CR and Dart. With same effective edge the Dart is shorter and feels a bit more agile, but also a bit less stable in tricky conditions.

Tranny Finder and Bullet Train are two boards I want to test as well. For the Bullet Train I expect it to be a top carving reference for soft boot carving and being better than the Mtnpig. The CR 164 disappointed a bit compared to the Mtnpig, was probably also having too high expectations due to some Carving Hype reviews.

Did anyone recently compare one of the Capita BSOD wide boards with CR or other Korua boards in general?

spec wise from effective edge the BSOD looks promising. But stil having time until I retire my old Mtnpig.

btw Rome Stalefish is also a nice board when you look into Carving and Powder. Carves a bit less precise than the Korua Dart, but is a lot of fun to carve and has a wider warning range before it throws you off. Dart has a narrow limit range at high speed, less warnings, it might you throw off out of nothing. Never.the less in good carving conditions I liked the Dart a lot


----------



## Etienne

I don't know for eurocarves, I hardly do any except fire the gimmick once in a while, but for cruising the Café Racer (and I expect all Korua) really has an incredible flow and beautiful trajectories.

It's not that it grips better, is more precise or charges harder than my other boards-my Straight or a BSOD are just way better for all that. But I ride the mountain so differently with it, in the good conditions it's utterly satisfying. Hence my wish to have to have the same but more versatile and make it a daily driver... But that might just not be possible and I should just keep it for the perfect days  (Or change for one of suggested boards... We'll see) 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Etienne im thinking about trying to consolidate my daily driver (Tom Sims pro) which carves amazing for a traditional snowboard and my Cafe Racer into one board. Looking at the K2 Instrument, Nerd Super Position and Korua Otto right now. I’m hoping to strike the middle ground between usability and flowing turns on edge. Probably adding a Moss to the quiver too.


----------



## Snowdaddy

I keep coming back to the Pencil plus. This season I rode it once. I took it out because I needed a board that would be nice going fast in powder and also do some higher speed carving. It was an absolute blast. The thing with the Pencil isn't the awesome edge grip, but it has enough grip.

It's not a board you can just lay over and expect it to just hold on. At least not at my weight. It's the same with the Tranny Finder ofc. It is, however, one of the most fun boards to carve on that I have tried. It's not the most stable and easiest ride though. You can't even compare them with the Bullet Train. The Bullet Train has a lot more edge and has a lot more tail grip. Easier sidecut and much more stability.

The Pencil plus is sometimes like riding a stampeding Spitfire.


----------



## Etienne

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> @Etienne im thinking about trying to consolidate my daily driver (Tom Sims pro) which carves amazing for a traditional snowboard and my Cafe Racer into one board. Looking at the K2 Instrument, Nerd Super Position and Korua Otto right now. I’m hoping to strike the middle ground between usability and flowing turns on edge. Probably adding a Moss to the quiver too.


That's a what I'm debating too and definitely looking at the same boards (also the Slash Vertical, amplid Souly Grail and the ones I mentionned above). The other option is too keep the CR for good "CR days", ride it a bit less often and change my freestyle board (Asymulator) for something more backountry… Time to think.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Etienne said:


> That's a what I'm debating too and definitely looking at the same boards (also the Slash Vertical, amplid Souly Grail and the ones I mentionned above). The other option is too keep the CR for good "CR days", ride it a bit less often and change my freestyle board (Asymulator) for something more backountry… Time to think.


Souly Grail is on my radar too. Also the Telos DST. Which boards did you mention above? I’m going to check out the Slash.

Im still thinking about keeping the CR for the same reason as you, but I can’t help feeling that I can get the same turns with a more moderate width. I’m an 8.5 boot though so booting out isnt much of a concern to me as long as the WW is above 25.5z


----------



## Etienne

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Souly Grail is on my radar too. Also the Telos DST. Which boards did you mention above? I’m going to check out the Slash.
> 
> Im still thinking about keeping the CR for the same reason as you, but I can’t help feeling that I can get the same turns with a more moderate width. I’m an 8.5 boot though so booting out isnt much of a concern to me as long as the WW is above 25.5z


Surfari, Nidecker Mellow, Tur Buteo, why not Stranda shorty even (I target more euro brand ofc. but Telos seems nice!). There are some super useful reviews on the Amplid thread that compares them to Koruas. 

I am afraid of the opposite actually, that in gaining a bit of versatility, I would loose the part I like in this board… anyways, if I buy another deck, I'll just keep both for season and decide after.


----------



## Etienne

Emailed Korua a few days ago, asking for a board that would keep most of the CR, but a bit more more freeride and a bit more reactive and lively, purposely not naming any deck. Here is their answer :


> Hey Étienne
> 
> Thanks for reaching out to us and for sharing the stoke!
> 
> In that case you should consider to go for a Plus shape. The Plusline is ultra lightweight and it feels almost effortless to go from edge to edge. I have never had anyone testing it, who wasn't totally stoked about it. If you are looking for an aggressive ride which feels very lively, the Plus is the perfect choice.
> 
> By using the most premium materials we aim to build the best possible version of the classical shapes. We upgraded the base material, wood core and top sheet to create a lighter, faster and responsive ride. It features a dynamic full carbon construction, super light bionic core design, stringer reinforced paulownia wood and the highest grade base material. Therefore it is ultralightweight, which is an advantage for keeping your board up on the surface, but also makes it more reactive and prevents fatigue.
> 
> Based on your bodyweight and measurements, I would definitely recommend the Pencil Plus 64. The longer effective edge will offer plenty of edgehold in your turns while the increased surface area (wider width) will give loads of floatation on those powdays and keep you from booting out. We learnt that a bit more board brings a lot of advantages and the boards feel surprisingly short and quick from edge to edge because of the pronounced taper.
> 
> In general, the biggest difference between our boards lays in the tail. On the edge all our boards will have the same program. But the way the edging and steering goes will feel different because of the different tail shapes;
> 
> The Pencil has a modest swallowtail and that gives a bit of flex in the back. The outline of the tail is more roundish towards the inside, that allows a smooth transition from edge to edge. Compared with its length it has less width then out other shapes. Overall it’s an instant classic, no matter the conditions. Made for epic turning both on and off piste.
> 
> The Café Racer is KORUA’s carving missile and agile resort ripper for tightturns and quick maneuvers, with ultimate grip from tip to tail. Just built for turning, burning and churning up the groomers. The Cafe Racer has a more angular tailshape. The tails outline sticks more out to the outside, therefore it gets more edge and gives bites more into the turn.
> 
> Hopefully this has helped a bit
> 
> Kind regards
> Lino


Same conclusion, a bit of over enthusiastic self promotion (I can't blame them!), some useful infos. I'm not 100% sold that their tail shapes make that much difference though… but I could try 🤷


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Etienne thanks for that email, great info in there. Personally I like the dampness of the standard line and I'd prefer not go give up dampness. What i would like to gain however is quicker edge to edge transition. But I think thats down to width and camber profiles vs materials.

I'm thinking the classic Otto 157 might be something that would work for me. I've been kicking around the idea of a TF but I'm not sure either one is really spec'd properly for my 175 lbs and 8.5 boots. It almost likes like a CR without a nose according to the specs. Theoretically a TF 157 should handle similarly to a CR 159 with a little less grip and maybe slightly more ease getting onto edge due to the rocker.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Etienne said:


> Same conclusion, a bit of over enthusiastic self promotion (I can't blame them!), some useful infos. I'm 100% sold that their tail shapes make that much difference though… but I could try 🤷


I don't see how they can be the same on edge but have different "tail outline". I might be wrong ofc, maybe it makes a difference in softer snow where it's not just edge contact. I liked the TF classic a lot.



MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I'm thinking the classic Otto 157 might be something that would work for me. I've been kicking around the idea of a TF but I'm not sure either one is really spec'd properly for my 175 lbs and 8.5 boots. It almost likes like a CR without a nose according to the specs. Theoretically a TF 157 should handle similarly to a CR 159 with a little less grip and maybe slightly more ease getting onto edge due to the rocker.


The new TF has less taper... 

I could absolutely live with having a Korua quiver. Transition Finder classic, Pencil plus and Bullet Train. Or I could have a TF classic as a one board quiver.

Next season I'm looking to get a Pocket Rocket or perhaps something else if they release something more exciting...


----------



## ridethecliche

@MrDavey2Shoes 
I hated the Otto... Felt planky to me. 

In any event, Last few weeks of this season had me itching to try a sized up true twin down the line.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

@Snowdaddy oh yea looks like you’re right. I must’ve been looking at an order chart on EVO or something. Looks a bit more nimble now, interesting.


----------



## Etienne

I have been on and off with the dampness. Overall I feel it really helps moving a lot over the board... sometimes I feel like I want an ollie that doesn't dislocate my knees [emoji28]

@Snowdaddy If you could live with a Korua quiver, I think I could with a Slash one... But I like to mix! 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

Etienne said:


> I have been on and off with the dampness. Overall I feel it really helps moving a lot over the board... sometimes I feel like I want an ollie that doesn't dislocate my knees [emoji28]
> 
> @Snowdaddy If you could live with a Korua quiver, I think I could with a Slash one... But I like to mix!
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


Yes, I could live with quiver from most brands. As long as I got to ride.


----------



## Etienne

We had to cancel half of our hut tour, so my buddy wanted to try the Korua and I was riding my slash straight along, switching back and forth a few times. Man that was instructive...

The Slash is a great carver, but it requires so much more precision to lock into a carve and do so way more aggressively (radius is a bit larger too). I had forgetten how these old school board can demanding when you start charging. Getting back on the CR, sure it grips less and is much less reactive, but damn everything is so smooth and locking into a cave is so effortless. Damn, I love this board, much more than I though.

Since we were in Chamonix I also had "a little bit" of off piste terrain. Sure the CR just can't compete with the Slash there when charging full on (I mean this thing won FWT), but it's not as bad as I made it sound either. If it's good enough for morning crust in Chamonix, it's going to be good enough on 99% of my days [emoji108]

Probably just gonna keep it...I just have to resist post season board-nerding and quiver over-optimisation. [emoji28]


----------



## NT.Thunder

Anyone chasing a CR


----------



## Kevington

Has anyone ridden the new shape Transition Finder 54 yet? 
I tried the 57 but it was too much for me. The old shape 54 was very fun so I'm intrigued by the narrower nose that could make it more versatile.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Kevington said:


> Has anyone ridden the new shape Transition Finder 54 yet?
> I tried the 57 but it was too much for me. The old shape 54 was very fun so I'm intrigued by the narrower nose that could make it more versatile.


I was looking into the new TF 54 as well at 175 lbs and 8.5 boots but I went with a 154 instrument instead. Specs line up better for my size/weight. TF sizing leaves me sort of out cold smack in the middle of the two sizes.


----------



## Kevington

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I was looking into the new TF 54 as well at 175 lbs and 8.5 boots but I went with a 154 instrument instead. Specs line up better for my size/weight. TF sizing leaves me sort of out cold smack in the middle of the two sizes.


Yeah, I know what you mean. Need to petition them to make 155.5


----------



## nope

alright, so i got a cafe racer 156 over the winter for my wifes deep carver. she didn't get a chance to ride it, but i did and holy smoke this thing shreds. i'm 73"/186cm and ~165lbs/75kg and found it:

a) not all that stiff
b) not a deep lay em down carver
c) super playful
d) really good in the powder

its a wacky fun board to ride in the shorter length for sure. still carves great but can't really lay them out like on my alchemist 164w just because there isn't as much edge to lean on. can't even explain how fun that thing is to ride. 10/10 try it short if you already have a boat for big carves or big terrain. rad little daily ripper.


----------



## phosfiend

Great thread to sift through folks - thanks for sharing.

I’m on the verge of getting either a TF or KNWN Northshore for next season. I’m on the east coast & prefer to ride (relatively tight) trees in search of the elusive east coast pow.

Between a slow recovery from exploding the bones in my foot & teaching my daughters to ride I’m spending nearly all my time on piste at the moment though. It’s nice to work on my carves, but I’d love something that also plays nice in the woods when I get back in there (next year come hell or high water!). I’m not a park rat and rarely get airborne.

I’m an 11.5 boot & 5’10”/178cm and hoping to be around 180lbs and fit next season (working on it!). My best years are behind me, but I can still shred.

My current two boards are a 159cm 2008 custom X wide (stiff as hell and near the end of its life) and a powderjet I made myself (very soft, rocker, around 154cm). I feel like something in between the two might be a good all rounder. In terms of shape and specs the TF & the Northshore look to fit the bill.

That said, the ‘Korua are not east coast friendly’ thread (I’m paraphrasing) has me wondering if I’m off base here.

advice appreciated!


----------



## Rip154

It’s not so much Korua, but the width and taper that makes it less enjoyable in some conditions. If you get a reasonable width it should be fine.


----------



## Snowdaddy

If you want to try a Korua go for it. I wouldn't hesitate to get a TF classic. The new one also has less taper, for good and bad.


----------



## phosfiend

Thanks folks! It’s my first new retail board in over a decade, so excuse my ignorance. I gather not all taper is implemented the same way (so many subtle variables in snowboard design). The new TF has 18mm of taper, whereas the other board I’m looking at has 30mm. All other things being equal (and I know, they’re not) what would be the key differences, ride wise between those two tapers?


----------



## Rip154

The Knwn looks more like Koruas plus models, so maybe a touch stiffer and thinner, they look narrower too. Korua has some sidecut variations at least, don’t know about the other. The more taper you have, in general, it might be harder or just unfamiliar to skid down the slope with the board at 90 degrees, because the nose hooks and wants to turn you around, and you have the switch thing. For carving they could end up feeling the same, but you get some help in the start of the turn with more taper, can be more laidback. Some make up for it by setting stance forward, but it also depends on where they set the stance in the first place.


----------



## phosfiend

Thanks for in insight, this helps 👍.


----------



## Scalpelman

nope said:


> alright, so i got a cafe racer 156 over the winter for my wifes deep carver. she didn't get a chance to ride it, but i did and holy smoke this thing shreds. i'm 73"/186cm and ~165lbs/75kg and found it:
> 
> a) not all that stiff
> b) not a deep lay em down carver
> c) super playful
> d) really good in the powder
> 
> its a wacky fun board to ride in the shorter length for sure. still carves great but can't really lay them out like on my alchemist 164w. so yeah, can't even explain how fun that thing is to ride. 10/10 try it short if you already have a boat for big carves or big terrain.


What size boot do you wear?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nope

Scalpelman said:


> What size boot do you wear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


boots are 32cm and i ran the bindings at +27/+15 and might need to go a little more positive with the back foot. it's a little narrow for my boot size but not by much and if you're in the 30-31cm boot i think you'd be good to go.


----------



## Etienne

Realized that I had to set my binding all the way back to the heel on my CR. Usually I center them, but here with some lower angles (say +6 to -6 on the back foot) I did boot out, on the toes only to realize that the width allowed me to slide the bindnig waaaay back.


----------



## Prizzle78

Anyone looking to size down to a Korua Dart 152 from a 156? I have a brand new 152 (not shrink wrapped- but bindings never even mounted) I bought off of FB after getting some bad size advice.

I talked to Korua and they said I definitely need a 156 (5’10 - 175lbs - 9.5 US) they said they would be willing to swap if I paid shipping both ways, but I figured I would check if anyone was in a reverse position?

156 wouldn’t have to be brand new, but in really good condition.

I could do a FaceTime call with whoever to verify condition.

thanks!


----------



## edi414

nope said:


> boots are 32cm and i ran the bindings at +27/+15 and might need to go a little more positive with the back foot. it's a little narrow for my boot size but not by much and if you're in the 30-31cm boot i think you'd be good to go.


Wait till you try the 164 😂 (not at all intending to say that you should try to get your hands on one…)


----------



## d3tro

After some reading, and thinking about it for a while, I may get for the next season a Café Racer.
I'm just not sure which size to take. Because I'm totally on both the 156 and the 159, in the specs considering my weight, height and foot size. But on the weight, I'm more on the middle of the recommandation for the 159 and for the 156 more on the max weight recommanded Side but without passing it.
And looking at the riders reference of the Café Racer on the Korua website, some riders are nearly on the same shape as me, which make them ride the 159.
I will for sure ask at Korua about what they think.
Longer board, more effective edge, better for carving. Would a 3cm more would be that harder to turn around?

Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Prizzle78

d3tro said:


> I will for sure ask at Korua about what they think.
> Longer board, more effective edge, better for carving. Would a 3cm more would be that harder to turn around?
> 
> Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


I would definitely call Korua, they were super helpful when I bought a 152 and realized, even though I’m in the limits (top end for boot and weight.) it would be too small. So they are working with me to help change it out even though it’s out of the shrink wrap, but never used.


----------



## Etienne

The main difference between the 159 and any other size will be the taper. 30mm don't go unnoticed, for better or worse. 

Someone mentioned riding a sized down 156, apparently it makes for a super playful board! 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## d3tro

I've wrote to Korua and here is what Lino answered me:

Based on your bodyweight and measurements, I would definitely recommend the Café Racer 59. The longer effective edge will offer plenty of edgehold in your turns while the increased surface area (wider width) will give loads of floatation on those powdays and keep you from booting out. Personally I am 175cm, 70kg and size 9US and I ride the CR 59 as well. We learnt that a bit more board brings a lot of advantages and the boards feel surprisingly short and quick from edge to edge because of the pronounced taper.

They answer pretty fast, wrote to them yesterday.

Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

d3tro said:


> I've wrote to Korua and here is what Lino answered me:
> 
> Based on your bodyweight and measurements, I would definitely recommend the Café Racer 59. The longer effective edge will offer plenty of edgehold in your turns while the increased surface area (wider width) will give loads of floatation on those powdays and keep you from booting out. Personally I am 175cm, 70kg and size 9US and I ride the CR 59 as well. We learnt that a bit more board brings a lot of advantages and the boards feel surprisingly short and quick from edge to edge because of the pronounced taper.
> 
> They answer pretty fast, wrote to them yesterday.
> 
> Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


I’d absolutely get the 159.


----------



## Elevation212

Anybody riding a transition finder 157? I’m thinking of adding it to my quiver to compliment my optimistic 157, seems like a similar deck with a longer side cut, how do people like ripping on that board?

6’5, 250, 11 boots, Colorado siding on and side piste primary riding


----------



## Snowdaddy

Elevation212 said:


> Anybody riding a transition finder 157? I’m thinking of adding it to my quiver to compliment my optimistic 157, seems like a similar deck with a longer side cut, how do people like ripping on that board?
> 
> 6’5, 250, 11 boots, Colorado siding on and side piste primary riding


I borrowed the old TF 157 from @unsuspected for a couple of hours at a smaller resort. I really had a blast riding it. I own the Pencil plus which is one of my all time favourite boards. The Classic TF was damper and more easy going. I want to have it but I have too many boards as it is. 

I’ve not been on the Optimistic, but have tried the Y. They’re not alike in my opinion.


----------



## Elevation212

Snowdaddy said:


> I borrowed the old TF 157 from @unsuspected for a couple of hours at a smaller resort. I really had a blast riding it. I own the Pencil plus which is one of my all time favourite boards. The Classic TF was damper and more easy going. I want to have it but I have too many boards as it is.
> 
> I’ve not been on the Optimistic, but have tried the Y. They’re not alike in my opinion.


thnx daddy!

sounds like what I might be looking for, I’ve been home mountaining at crested butte and most the terrain I run is tight or rutted out, a 157 with that side cut and width sounds like a interesting option to give a whirl


----------



## Snowdaddy

Elevation212 said:


> thnx daddy!
> 
> sounds like what I might be looking for, I’ve been home mountaining at crested butte and most the terrain I run is tight or rutted out, a 157 with that side cut and width sounds like a interesting option to give a whirl


Looks like a very nice mountain!

The new Transition Finder with the smaller taper looks interesting, but don’t worry if you get the older Tranny Finder with more taper. If I lost all my boards and got myself a Korua, I’d get a TF. New or old version.


----------



## Kez

I've got a Dart 160 (6'4", 185lb, US12), and absolutely love it. It quickly became my favourite board last year. Tempted to get another Korua this year but I'm a bit conflicted. Have my eyes on the Pin Tonic 172, Otto 161, and Pocket Rocket (assuming it becomes available again). I got to demo ride the Nitro Cannon last year and it was a blast, only issue was the narrow waist, which is why the Pin Tonic caught my eye. Something about riding that long of a board is just incredibly fun. Otto and Pocket Rocket caught my eye as more playful options to compliment the absolute weapon that the Dart is. I have a Party Wave 148 that I always had an absolute blast on but it has seen better days, and this would be somewhat of a replacement towards that. I am somewhat worried about the narrower waist on the Otto, and that the Pocket Rocket would be a bit too "out there" being a 129, but that's also half the appeal.

Thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## Prizzle78

Kez said:


> I've got a Dart 160 (6'4", 185lb, US12), and absolutely love it. It quickly became my favourite board last year. Tempted to get another Korua this year but I'm a bit conflicted. Have my eyes on the Pin Tonic 172, Otto 161, and Pocket Rocket (assuming it becomes available again). I got to demo ride the Nitro Cannon last year and it was a blast, only issue was the narrow waist, which is why the Pin Tonic caught my eye. Something about riding that long of a board is just incredibly fun. Otto and Pocket Rocket caught my eye as more playful options to compliment the absolute weapon that the Dart is. I have a Party Wave 148 that I always had an absolute blast on but it has seen better days, and this would be somewhat of a replacement towards that. I am somewhat worried about the narrower waist on the Otto, and that the Pocket Rocket would be a bit too "out there" being a 129, but that's also half the appeal.
> 
> Thoughts/recommendations?


Curious what bindings you are using on the Dart?


----------



## Kez

Prizzle78 said:


> Curious what bindings you are using on the Dart?


Currently rocking Rome Katana's, really like them! Coming from Contact Pro's, they are so much more responsive, but still let me butter quite easily. Also rode my friends Cartel X's last year and I much prefer the Katana's over the Cartel's


----------



## Kevington

Has anyone ridden both the Pencil and the Cafe Racer? On paper they are very similar and there’s a CR for sale cheapish near me. Also, is the core profiling the same on different models, aside from the differing nose and tail shapes? I’m wondering if there is any noticeable difference between these two specifically but also more generally with the flex across the whole line.


----------



## Yeahti87

Kevington said:


> Has anyone ridden both the Pencil and the Cafe Racer? On paper they are very similar and there’s a CR for sale cheapish near me. Also, is the core profiling the same on different models, aside from the differing nose and tail shapes? I’m wondering if there is any noticeable difference between these two specifically but also more generally with the flex across the whole line.


They are very similar, I’ve ridden CR 159 and Pencil 164. The core and camber profile are the same. The tail on the CR is super stiff, on the Pencil it is a bit easier to flex it as it is longer and curved up but otherwise the board flex is the same. Same geometry.


----------



## d3tro

Silly question but with Korua, they seem to keep the same look since, well, day one they came around.
Compared to all other snowboard companies, how do you know you buy a 2022/2023 model with Korua?

Any opinions about getting K2 Lien AT for a CF?

Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

d3tro said:


> Silly question but with Korua, they seem to keep the same look since, well, day one they came around.
> Compared to all other snowboard companies, how do you know you buy a 2022/2023 model with Korua?
> 
> Any opinions about getting K2 Lien AT for a CF?
> 
> Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


If it’s the same as last year’s model, does it matter?


----------



## kimchijajonshim

d3tro said:


> Silly question but with Korua, they seem to keep the same look since, well, day one they came around.
> Compared to all other snowboard companies, how do you know you buy a 2022/2023 model with Korua?
> 
> Any opinions about getting K2 Lien AT for a CF?
> 
> Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


They keep the same look very specifically so they don't get pulled into yearly model cycles.

Korua board age doesn't matter as long as you buy something in the past ~4-5 years or so. Don't know exactly when they switched factories, but the pre-Nobile stuff is apparently crap. I had a buddy who has basically a Korua-only quiver who wouldn't touch them for years after trying some of the year one and year two stuff.


----------



## NT.Thunder

d3tro said:


> Silly question but with Korua, they seem to keep the same look since, well, day one they came around.
> Compared to all other snowboard companies, how do you know you buy a 2022/2023 model with Korua?
> 
> Any opinions about getting K2 Lien AT for a CF?
> 
> Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


I love my K2 Lien AT bindings. I run them on my amplid Surfari with the blue pads and heel block and the response is great. Comfortable, easy, adjustable and just work. Only binding I'm going to take next week to run across a few boards and try the other softer pads and no heel block.


----------



## WigMar

NT.Thunder said:


> I love my K2 Lien AT bindings. I run them on my amplid Surfari with the blue pads and heel block and the response is great. Comfortable, easy, adjustable and just work. Only binding I'm going to take next week to run across a few boards and try the other softer pads and no heel block.


I've been enjoying the blockless feel.


----------



## NT.Thunder

WigMar said:


> I've been enjoying the blockless feel.


Much noticeable difference for carving? I'm thinking I'd like to try and get a more surfy feel out of the Surfari by taking out the heel block but I do still want to be able to drive into carves.


----------



## Etienne

I guess I was asking for it [emoji23] (Pencil plus review)










Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## finboy

Curious if anyone is using a pencil as a dedicated powder board?


----------



## Snowdaddy

finboy said:


> Curious if anyone is using a pencil as a dedicated powder board?


Not exactly dedicated, but if there's pow and I want to ride faster I get my Pencil plus. It's great when you want to go a little faster, but still ok to maneuver in trees.I could get another more pow specific board, but knee deep is usually deep for me. Another reason I enjoy the Pencil is that it's also great fun as a carving resort board. So you can hunt pow and carve at the same time.

Tried the classic Tranny Finder 157 (the one with lots of taper) and loved it. Damper than the plusline but still a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## Etienne

I think from the normal line, all the "big boat nose" would work as a dedicated powder board, but you would be missing out a lot if you didin't ride on groomers too. The Dart would be the choice I guess. Else for a really dedicated pow board from Korua, there were their concept series (Obelisk, Pocket Rocket etc.), but they seem to be all sold out.


----------



## Kevington

I think they all could work, certainly the Pencil. Every board in the line has a huge low rise nose with a good amount of rocker. They are wide and massively tapered. Even though it is the 'freestyle' model, the Otto57 is one of the best boards I've ever ridden in powder. Dart was insane too obviously with the swallow tail, the Pencil is similar but a bit faster and less slashy (but still very slashy compared to a normal board). Choose the shape you think looks nicest and it will be amazing. All their boards are powder boards!


----------



## jxs1984

Elevation212 said:


> Anybody riding a transition finder 157? I’m thinking of adding it to my quiver to compliment my optimistic 157, seems like a similar deck with a longer side cut, how do people like ripping on that board?
> 
> 6’5, 250, 11 boots, Colorado siding on and side piste primary riding


i love it


----------



## Hgthegreat

jxs1984 said:


> i love it


Do you happen to have the the older version with more taper or the newer version? I was able to get my hands on a used TF 154 at a good price but it is the older version, any major differences in how it rides that you know of?


----------



## jxs1984

Hgthegreat said:


> Do you happen to have the the older version with more taper or the newer version? I was able to get my hands on a used TF 154 at a good price but it is the older version, any major differences in how it rides that you know of?


I believe it is the newer version as I noticed a change in taper. I can only compare to my experience with the Korua Puzzle. The Puzzle had extreme taper at a 31mm difference when measuring the nose and tail. When riding the Puzzle, I could feel a triangular sensation when carving edge to edge. With the new TF, I no longer feel that triangular sensation. I'd say it is a balanced out feeling and it rides switch nicely


----------



## smellysell

Kevington said:


> I think they all could work, certainly the Pencil. Every board in the line has a huge low rise nose with a good amount of rocker. They are wide and massively tapered. Even though it is the 'freestyle' model, the Otto57 is one of the best boards I've ever ridden in powder. Dart was insane too obviously with the swallow tail, the Pencil is similar but a bit faster and less slashy (but still very slashy compared to a normal board). Choose the shape you think looks nicest and it will be amazing. All their boards are powder boards!


It's true, love my Otto in pretty much any conditions. I've never had it in really deep, but thigh deep I never thought it was lacking.


----------



## denkigroove

jxs1984 said:


> I believe it is the newer version as I noticed a change in taper. I can only compare to my experience with the Korua Puzzle. The Puzzle had extreme taper at a 31mm difference when measuring the nose and tail. When riding the Puzzle, I could feel a triangular sensation when carving edge to edge. With the new TF, I no longer feel that triangular sensation. I'd say it is a balanced out feeling and it rides switch nicely


I’m also looking at the 2023 vs 2022 Transition Finder. James at the Goodride and angrysnowboarder seem to find an improvement in the 2023 model with the smaller taper.


----------



## edi414

Btw I heard there is an updated version of the CR+ coming this year. Not sure if this has already been mentioned anywhere but in case you were wondering why there are none available on the website...apparently back in stock soon with some adjustments (not sure which ones though)


----------



## finboy

denkigroove said:


> I’m also looking at the 2023 vs 2022 Transition Finder. James at the Goodride and angrysnowboarder seem to find an improvement in the 2023 model with the smaller taper.


I believe the taper change was between the ‘21 and ‘22 model year where the tranny finder became the transition finder


----------



## denkigroove

You are correct on the name change from Tranny Finder to Transition Finder in the 21/22 model but it kept the same specifications with the the taper (26cm taper for 154cm).

So the taper change is for this 22/23 season (18cm taper) of the Transition Finder so if you are purchasing one from any store, make sure you have them confirm the taper sizes to differentiate the season model because I had to have several stores do it as they also confused the 22 and 23 models.


----------



## dwdesign

The taper changed in 21/22 with the name change. The website specs were not updated in 21/22 even though the boards that shipped actually were.


----------



## denkigroove

I’m confused, my current 22 Transition Finder I bought last season has the 26cm taper (even on the included spec sheet it shipped with). I was looking to get the 23 Transition Finder this season based on the review on GoodRide and Angrysnowboarder who also mentions the taper changed between the 22 and 23 model Transition Finder which makes them like the new season model 18mm taper even more.


----------



## dwdesign

When did you order your 21/22? I know someone who got their 21/22 (I think around Dec/Jan or earlier) and the spec on the sticker was the new, smaller taper. I emailed Korua in January this year about the taper discrepancy on the website vs the sticker and they told me they are shipping the smaller taper version. That said... both scenarios/versions of the Transition Finder appear to be true since yours is of the original taper.


----------



## denkigroove

dwdesign said:


> When did you order your 21/22? I know someone who got their 21/22 (I think around Dec/Jan or earlier) and the spec on the sticker was the new, smaller taper. I emailed Korua in January this year about the taper discrepancy on the website vs the sticker and they told me they are shipping the smaller taper version. That said... both scenarios/versions of the Transition Finder appear to be true since yours is of the original taper.


You make a valid point. I guess it appears to depend on timing in the season. I got mine in Nov 21. Apparently they made the taper change mid-season but were sold out at most shops. I wonder if they simply were clearing out the older Tranny Finder models before the actual transition (see what I did there?) to the new taper.


----------



## Hgthegreat

Is the change that big of a difference?


----------



## Etienne

They don't really follow season by season model upgrade, like other brands. They just refill or replace or discontinue when the stock is over. The new "transition finder" came around some time last years, they were selling both (tranny and transition) at some point. 

It might be a bit confusing for upgrades like this one, but I think it's super smart for stock management (and overconsumption).


----------



## Kevington

I have a 2021 Transition Finder with the 18 taper and have ridden both sizes of the old and new shape. Try measuring the widest point at the nose of your board and see which one it is. If it says Transition rather than Tranny on the topsheet then its 99.9% likely to be the new shape, regardless of what the sticker says. It rides slightly different. It kind of depends what you want, the "wooooaaah this feels weird and I think I love it" sensation that comes from the classic Korua dimensions (324/269/293) is a bit reduced in favour of it being better switch, a bit more nimble and a bit less likely to get knocked around in choppy stuff. The Transition Finder 54 is the same dimensions as the Pencil 59, a board that while still very much a Korua, rides a bit more like a normal freeride board.


----------



## Prizzle78

Sorry to deviate from current thread conversation. I’m not going to lie though, I kept touching it randomly the last few days after arrival. Ok, moment of zen is over. You my now return to current conversation….


----------



## mic-line

Really ties the room together


----------



## Prizzle78

mic-line said:


> Really ties the room together


Lol. It’s a rider not a decoration, unfortunately being a Florida resident means less use then I would like.


----------



## smellysell

I can't imagine what it would be like for a snowboarder to live in Florida! I guess you can surf though.


----------



## Prizzle78

smellysell said:


> I can't imagine what it would be like for a snowboarder to live in Florida! I guess you can surf though.


Yup. When I was 14, I moved from Ohio to
Florida. A kid down the street just moved from Florida and we swapped boards. That was 30 years ago, been surfing ever since. Still skateboard a lot too.

I would love to ride more, but I usually get one trip out west in and one trip up to North Carolina In each season. It’s not ideal, but it’s not a bad situation either. I’ve really caught the snowboarding bug these last few years so I’m jonesing more and more.

I’m about 6-8 years away from retiring from the Fire Department, and wife can work remote. Hoping I can split my time in the mountains and the tropics then.


----------



## smellysell

Prizzle78 said:


> Yup. When I was 14, I moved from Ohio to
> Florida. A kid down the street just moved from Florida and we swapped boards. That was 30 years ago, been surfing ever since. Still skateboard a lot too.
> 
> I would love to ride more, but I usually get one trip out west in and one trip up to North Carolina In each season. It’s not ideal, but it’s not a bad situation either. I’ve really caught the snowboarding bug these last few years so I’m jonesing more and more.
> 
> I’m about 6-8 years away from retiring from the Fire Department, and wife can work remote. Hoping I can split my time in the mountains and the tropics then.


Yeah, being able to skate and surf year round would be nice for sure. I've never lived anywhere but the mountains, so it's all I know. Everywhere has its pros and cons I suppose.


----------



## Prizzle78

smellysell said:


> Yeah, being able to skate and surf year round would be nice for sure. I've never lived anywhere but the mountains, so it's all I know. Everywhere has its pros and cons I suppose.


my 10 year old daughter has really gotten into skating and they built a killer park across the street from my house, and a half mile walk to the beach.


----------



## hayde89

I don’t ride them but I love their videos


----------



## AceCoast

Can anyone recommend a fair price for a Korua Otto 153 (2021/2022)? I'm about to sell mine. It's only been ridden 3 days. Has a gouge on the base but it's not a core shot.


----------



## Kevington

hayde89 said:


> I don’t ride them but I love their videos


Be very careful. That is how it begins...


----------



## 16gkid

AceCoast said:


> Can anyone recommend a fair price for a Korua Otto 153 (2021/2022)? I'm about to sell mine. It's only been ridden 3 days. Has a gouge on the base but it's not a core shot.


Let me guess too stiff ?


----------



## AceCoast

16gkid said:


> Let me guess too stiff ?


I think it was a combo of stiffness, weight, & size. After injuring my knee early last season I realized that I needed a lighter board and to downsize a little. It definitely didn't feel freestyle to me at all though.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I was thinking about ditching my CR for something else, however I think throwing some Union Atlas on it may be the answer instead. What bindings are we preferring these days? I usually use Katanas on everything but leveraging the 159 with size 8/8.5 needs a little extra sum’ sum’


----------



## JDA

I just put some Ride A-10s on my Dart. Previously rode it with Now Pilot but felt they were not stiff enough for this board. I'm taking my Dart to Japan at the end of January so won't be able test it until then other than the living room testing I have already done.


----------



## edi414

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I was thinking about ditching my CR for something else, however I think throwing some Union Atlas on it may be the answer instead. What bindings are we preferring these days? I usually use Katanas on everything but leveraging the 159 with size 8/8.5 needs a little extra sum’ sum’


Been using Katana and Union Falcor on mine. Both fine but I’m also thinking of going up a notch and getting the Cleavers this year.


----------



## Pablo$

AceCoast said:


> I think it was a combo of stiffness, weight, & size. After injuring my knee early last season I realized that I needed a lighter board and to downsize a little. It definitely didn't feel freestyle to me at all though.



Hmmm. I'm curious about the Otto. Is it heavy compared to other brands?


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

edi414 said:


> Been using Katana and Union Falcor on mine. Both fine but I’m also thinking of going up a notch and getting the Cleavers this year.


I was thinking about cleavers, and actually I still am. But curiosity is drawing me away from Rome since I’ve spent the last 3 seasons on them, albeit quite happily. What board/boot size are you working with?


----------



## edi414

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I was thinking about cleavers, and actually I still am. But curiosity is drawing me away from Rome since I’ve spent the last 3 seasons on them, albeit quite happily. What board/boot size are you working with?


Got a bunch of Amplids (surfari, Pentaquark, probably selling my UNW8 this year) and the CR64. And am riding 10.5 Burton and Adidas boots.

Still thinking of a new board for the season once the UNW8 is sold (and possibly the Pentaquark). I know I said that id never but the bullet train but had so much fun on that thing last year when I had it for a day so tempted now 😂


----------



## AceCoast

Pablo$ said:


> Hmmm. I'm curious about the Otto. Is it heavy compared to other brands?


I can only compare it to the ones that I own or have ridden. But yeah, I think most reviews say it's on the heavier side.


----------



## Schoobang

Pablo$ said:


> Hmmm. I'm curious about the Otto. Is it heavy compared to other brands?


To me the Otto felt pretty normal weight wise. Never occurred to me that it should be heavier than other boards. I replaced it with a TF+ which is obviously lighter, but also a very different kind of ride. I sometimes regret selling the Otto but I have too many boards as it is.


----------



## unsuspected

Schoobang said:


> To me the Otto felt pretty normal weight wise. Never occurred to me that it should be heavier than other boards. I replaced it with a TF+ which is obviously lighter, but also a very different kind of ride. I sometimes regret selling the Otto but I have too many boards as it is.


How many is too many?


----------



## Schoobang

unsuspected said:


> How many is too many?


the number of boards I need +1?

i try to limit my quiver to 5-6 boards. More than that and I can’t ride them all enough and it is better to sell so someone else can enjoy them. I probably replace one or two every season. Only added one this (shopping)season so far.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Someone I know in this thread wisely bought the Pocket Rocket and I'm looking forward to trying it. I would probably have bought it myself otherwise. Also curious about the Uberegg even if very rarely ride deep powder. Wouldn't mind trying the new Transition Finder (and the Transition Finder plus) with the smaller taper.


----------



## smellysell

Schoobang said:


> To me the Otto felt pretty normal weight wise. Never occurred to me that it should be heavier than other boards. I replaced it with a TF+ which is obviously lighter, but also a very different kind of ride. I sometimes regret selling the Otto but I have too many boards as it is.


I've never thought my Otto is heavy, but I'm a big dude too, so who knows. I'm still rocking my old Superforces on it to answer the other question.


----------



## Kevington

On the scales my Otto57 was 2850g. 
For reference my Kazu 157 was 2700g and it’s considered a very light board. 
150g is unnoticeable when riding, like a tiny patch of snow stuck to the top of your board. I think a wider board feels heavier to ride, regardless of what the scales say. Also the construction makes a difference. The Kazu has pauwlonia, bamboo and carbon which give it a snappy and highly reactive ride. The Korua is just poplar and resin. It feels damper and heavier. The stiffness was about the same.


----------



## Etienne

Yeah, I agree my CR feels heavier than it actually is. It's not light, but when popping an ollie it's not that heavy either. It just feels like it because of the width, dampness etc.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

For a board of its weight and width it transitions from edge to edge like a feather. Once you get it going of course. That first turn can be a bit of a bear sometimes.


----------



## smellysell

Have I mentioned how much I love my Otto? Everything else in the quiver was feeling neglected last year. About as perfect if an all conditions board as I've found.


----------



## AceCoast

smellysell said:


> Have I mentioned how much I love my Otto? Everything else in the quiver was feeling neglected last year. About as perfect if an all conditions board as I've found.


I feel like maybe I need to spend more time with it. Do you find it to be a freestyle board and relatively easy to ollie and butter with? Do you feel it's nimble enough in tight trees? I think you and others are right, perhaps it's the width and stiffness that's throwing me off.


----------



## smellysell

AceCoast said:


> I feel like maybe I need to spend more time with it. Do you find it to be a freestyle board and relatively easy to ollie and butter with? Do you feel it's nimble enough in tight trees? I think you and others are right, perhaps it's the width and stiffness that's throwing me off.


I'm not much of a freestyler, 180s is as crazy as I can get. Never had any issue with ollieing, it's got a ton of pop. Really have to lay into butters as it's pretty stiff, so wouldn't say easy, but doable. It's not what I'd classify as a freestyler board, just the most freestyle of what Korua makes. I take it through tight trees all the time.

For reference, I'm 6'5, 240 riding the 161 Otto.


----------



## Etienne

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> For a board of its weight and width it transitions from edge to edge like a feather. Once you get it going of course. That first turn can be a bit of a bear sometimes.


I can be super fast if you have the right pace and way of loading it indeed. Some more classical ways of turning feel… heavy indeed.

I hope the CR+ is sold out to make a comeback in two sizes, like the Otto plus. If there's a 164+ out, damn I'll be tempted to swap…


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Etienne said:


> I can be super fast if you have the right pace and way of loading it indeed. Some more classical ways of turning feel… heavy indeed.
> 
> I hope the CR+ is sold out to make a comeback in two sizes, like the Otto plus. If there's a 164+ out, damn I'll be tempted to swap…


That’s just the thing about it. You need to be riding it at a certain pace and within a certain style otherwise it really feels like a mess. That’s my issue with the board and why I don’t have more days on it. However when you are in the mood to do what the board does, it’s a great thing


----------



## Etienne

Yeah exactly! I think we've been there already in this thread 😅 But when it does its own thing, the turns are so addictive I barely want to ride anything else. Swapping with a buddy who wanted to try a Korua had me realize that (and the Straight isn't a bad carver at all). I have been trying to force it as a DD more than I should have because of that. But I think I've come to peace with its limitations. In some ways it's good, it forces me to be smooth and won't let me do a bad turn!


----------



## Eivind så klart

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I was thinking about ditching my CR for something else, however I think throwing some Union Atlas on it may be the answer instead. What bindings are we preferring these days? I usually use Katanas on everything but leveraging the 159 with size 8/8.5 needs a little extra sum’ sum’


Might try the Nitro Machine, stiff and responsive.


----------



## NT.Thunder

So sold my Pocket Rocket 2.0 unridden, was hard to justify having it where I live and the limited access I have to resorts so I moved it on. The guy I sold it to sent me this message and I thought it would be worth posting it here. Those looking to get on one, sounds a blast.

*So, I've ridden a lot of great boards over the years, and I'm not to easily surprised anymore. *
_*Until now. 😲 
This thing (Pocket Rocket) is so much bloody fun. 
I was a little cautious, worried I may be too big for it (6ft, 94kg).
Wrong‼it's short, but fairly stiff, & when I really leaned on it at speed, I couldn't believe how much it gave back, & its full banana. 🤷‍♂️
Super playful, nimble, you can spin it, or pop it off anything........ just fun. 
I had great spring conditions, maybe that contributed, not sure. I got the feeling I could ride it anywhere. 
Yeah, it's different, but it's so refreshing to ride different. I didn't want to get off it, you're imagination goes🤯

So now that I've convinced you, that you shouldn't have sold it............sorry. 
Just want to say thanks. 
I've been boarding since 84, & I love how snowboarding is still evolving. 
This board was a wonderful surprise. 
*_
*And doesn't it get some looks😳*


----------



## Etienne

Haaa… don't tempt me, there a barely used one for sale here 😬


----------



## 16gkid

All that hype and didnt even ride it?!? Yeesh.....


----------



## NT.Thunder

16gkid said:


> All that hype and didnt even ride it?!? Yeesh.....


Yep, sucks the big one doesn’t it. Makes some appreciate what they have hey, and others not so!


----------



## nitro91

hey im getting a Korua dart for the upcoming season and wondering what bindings would pair well?
I also have a ride algorhythm that the bindings would also be used on.

I currently have a pair of malavitas that i'll be selling as i find them a bit too loose for my riding style.

tossing up between rome katana/dod, union falcors.
or something stiffer?
Most of my riding is carving, high speed and Japow also.


----------



## mic-line

NT.Thunder said:


> So sold my Pocket Rocket 2.0 unridden, was hard to justify having it where I live and the limited access I have to resorts so I moved it on. The guy I sold it to sent me this message and I thought it would be worth posting it here. Those looking to get on one, sounds a blast.
> 
> *So, I've ridden a lot of great boards over the years, and I'm not to easily surprised anymore. *
> _*Until now. 😲
> This thing (Pocket Rocket) is so much bloody fun.
> I was a little cautious, worried I may be too big for it (6ft, 94kg).
> Wrong‼it's short, but fairly stiff, & when I really leaned on it at speed, I couldn't believe how much it gave back, & its full banana. 🤷‍♂️
> Super playful, nimble, you can spin it, or pop it off anything........ just fun.
> I had great spring conditions, maybe that contributed, not sure. I got the feeling I could ride it anywhere.
> Yeah, it's different, but it's so refreshing to ride different. I didn't want to get off it, you're imagination goes🤯
> 
> So now that I've convinced you, that you shouldn't have sold it............sorry.
> Just want to say thanks.
> I've been boarding since 84, & I love how snowboarding is still evolving.
> This board was a wonderful surprise. *_
> 
> *And doesn't it get some looks😳*


At least you know it went to a good home


----------



## Etienne

Had a great time with my falcors on my Café Racer, they wouldn't be a bad choice. Not the most "surfy", but that's not what you seem to be looking. But I ended up swapping them for my Highlanders, which makes the front/back movement the Korua needs easier.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Etienne said:


> Had a great time with my falcors on my Café Racer, they wouldn't be a bad choice. Not the most "surfy", but that's not what you seem to be looking. But I ended up swapping them for my Highlanders, which makes the front/back movement the Korua needs easier.


I usually use my Katanas and after thinking about it a little longer I think their probably an ideal binding for the CR. I just wish I had bigger feet so I could get more versatility out of it. Then again I have taken it through the park so I don't really know what I'm complaining about.


----------



## nitro91

I'm trying to decide between a pencil or dart for japan?
What would be better? would be for powder and carving

guessing a 164, as im 10.5 boot and 200 lbs.


----------



## Etienne

No wrong choice, more of a personal preference I think. Honestly you can niptick the details of floatability and front/backfoot carving styles, but it's going to be small compared to getting the one you like the most on paper


----------



## 16gkid

They're all the same board anyways 🤪


----------



## Kevington

The biggest difference is you can ride/land switch on the pencil if you need to, forget about that on the dart.


----------



## Yeahti87

Pencil 164 has different geometry than Dart 164. Way more EE, bigger sidecut radius and less taper on the Dart 164. Pencil 164 = Dart 156 on piste and the difference is a softer torsionally tail that is indeed worse switch. That’s it.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

My Cafe Racer 159 is up for sale


----------



## Scalpelman

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> My Cafe Racer 159 is up for sale


Not enough ideal days on east coast?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Scalpelman said:


> Not enough ideal days on east coast?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea pretty much. It always felt a little more like work than play on the snow we got last season. If the groomers were a little softer it would’ve been different I suppose. Then I rode @ridethecliche Simple Pleasures and it was way more fun on the same conditions. It could have been my physical specs but I never really bonded with the board, which is fine!


----------



## JDA

nitro91 said:


> I'm trying to decide between a pencil or dart for japan?
> What would be better? would be for powder and carving
> 
> guessing a 164, as im 10.5 boot and 200 lbs.


Dart for sure, those trees can be pretty tight! Just watch this and you see they are all on the Dart.


----------



## nope

got a pocket rocket to add the the cafe racer my wife and i share. silliest lil board i've ever seen and probably even more fun than the sushi. paired with some 390 boss's adjusted to slack mode and i've got some high expectations this winter. 

praying to our lord and savior for the nose rider this year. had a pre-order through milo but i guess korua axed shop sales for that board. anyone heard if it's resurrected for this year?


----------



## unsuspected

nope said:


> got a pocket rocket to add the the cafe racer my wife and i share. silliest lil board i've ever seen and probably even more fun than the sushi. paired with some 390 boss's adjusted to slack mode and i've got some high expectations this winter.
> 
> praying to our lord and savior for the nose rider this year. had a pre-order through milo but i guess korua axed shop sales for that board. anyone heard if it's resurrected for this year?


Maybe the Nose Rider got replaced by the Überegg this season?


----------



## Snowdaddy

Anyone interested in the new CR plus?


----------



## Schoobang

Snowdaddy said:


> Anyone interested in the new CR plus?


Would be interesting to try out or at least see some reviews. Is it a bullet train in CR-shape? Koruas web says it weighs 3,4kg, is that really the case or is it a typo? My TF+ is 2,5kg


----------



## Etienne

I am indeed, but I wish they made a 164, like they did the 161 for the Otto.


----------



## Etienne

Schoobang said:


> Would be interesting to try out or at least see some reviews. Is it a bullet train in CR-shape? Koruas web says it weighs 3,4kg, is that really the case or is it a typo? My TF+ is 2,5kg


I think weight is a typo indeed, the plus line has always been super light.


----------



## perfect_zed

While I'm still enjoying my Otto a lot, the amount of days I can propely use it are limited so I'm adding a bit softer deck to my quiver (something like Amplid Singular). Therefore I want to sell the Otto, if anyone is interested.

It's an Otto 57, ~ 5 days on the mountain, ~10 sessions indoor. Basically as good as new, just broken in. Base in perfect shape, with a fresh wax and top sheet perfect as well. Looking for around 300 or make me an offer . Bought in end of Feb this year.


----------



## Nomes

Question for all of you Korua fans! I am in search for a board to change my Hovercraft. I ride mostly groomers and like mellow turns. Don’t care about park and I’m looking for something that can handle ice. The korua will be paired with stepon x and burton photon. Thank you for the suggestions (Size 184cm 74kg)


----------



## Ryannutini

perfect_zed said:


> While I'm still enjoying my Otto a lot, the amount of days I can propely use it are limited so I'm adding a bit softer deck to my quiver (something like Amplid Singular). Therefore I want to sell the Otto, if anyone is interested.
> 
> It's an Otto 57, ~ 5 days on the mountain, ~10 sessions indoor. Basically as good as new, just broken in. Base in perfect shape, with a fresh wax and top sheet perfect as well. Looking for around 300 or make me an offer . Bought in end of Feb this year.


 Got any pics of the board? Just made an account when I say your post!


----------



## Schoobang

Nomes said:


> Question for all of you Korua fans! I am in search for a board to change my Hovercraft. I ride mostly groomers and like mellow turns. Don’t care about park and I’m looking for something that can handle ice. The korua will be paired with stepon x and burton photon. Thank you for the suggestions (Size 184cm 74kg)


If you ride a lot of icy conditions Korua might not be your best choice. There are better options for ice - I prefer a narrower stiff board with full camber. For example my Nitro Banker 159 is much nicer to ride in icy conditions than my Koruas (TF+, Otto 157).


----------



## perfect_zed

Ryannutini said:


> Got any pics of the board? Just made an account when I say your post!


It was sold already in the meantime, sorry! Shipping would have been expensive as well by the way . Hope you’ll find one!


----------



## jxs1984

thought I'd share a video from last winter... cruising the slope on a `22 TF157 at Beaver Creek - I was trying out the shiny brand new Flux CV bindings (the one with high heel cup) to get the feel of it. My friend was on the Otto 161


----------



## Snowdaddy

jxs1984 said:


> thought I'd share a video from last winter... cruising the slope on a `22 TF157 at Beaver Creek - I was trying out the shiny brand new Flux CV bindings (the one with high heel cup) to get the feel of it. My friend was on the Otto 161


What did you think of the CV?


----------



## jxs1984

Snowdaddy said:


> What did you think of the CV?


I can only compare to Union Strata with maxed out forward lean... there's a massive improvement on the heel edge side. Highback rotation is adjustable to 5 notches which is nice


----------



## Board Doctor

Schoobang said:


> Would be interesting to try out or at least see some reviews. Is it a bullet train in CR-shape? Koruas web says it weighs 3,4kg, is that really the case or is it a typo? My TF+ is 2,5kg





Etienne said:


> I think weight is a typo indeed, the plus line has always been super light.


The Cafe Racer Plus appears to be heavier, with a titanium core like the Bullet Train Plus.

I think I’d be tempted to go with the Pencil Plus… it’s lighter than the regular Cafe Racer (159), you ride the same edge on groomers, but it has the rocker nose for POW. I’ve never contemplated a 164 though… despite being well into the 60-95 kg weight range at 79 kg.

Plus I have been contemplating a big mountain, hard charging carving & powder board.


----------



## Snowdaddy

Derek Hyde said:


> I think I’d be tempted to go with the Pencil Plus… it’s lighter than the regular Cafe Racer (159), you ride the same edge on groomers, but it has the rocker nose for POW. I’ve never contemplated a 164 though… despite being well into the 60-95 kg weight range at 79 kg.


I have the Pencil plus and I think it must pretty much the same board as the (old) Cafe Racer plus except for the rocker in the nose. On my board you can clearly see the outline of the core in front of the swallowtail. My board is a few years old though, so I can't speak for later productions.

What I'm saying is that I think the torsional stiffness of the tail should be the same. I can't say anything about the contact points in the tail though. There's a noticeable rocker on the Pencil plus tail. It makes the tail disengage easily for good and bad. It makes it slashy on banks for example.

The Pencil plus is kind of a bumpy ride though so it's best suited for good snow. It's very lively, in every way, and on chattery ice or messed up skier moguls it really isn't a lot of fun. I rode the classic TF in messy spring snow and it was a lot easier on the legs.

The turning experience on the Pencil plus is just super fun.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Someone should buy my CR159. I hear it’s literally better than all the other models and sizes. Pretty sure NW even said that himself. This is a direct quote “the board we sold Mr.Davey2Shoes is the best board we’ve ever pressed, I can’t believe there is an opportunity for someone to buy it”


----------



## Board Doctor

Snowdaddy said:


> I have the Pencil plus and I think it must pretty much the same board as the (old) Cafe Racer plus except for the rocker in the nose. On my board you can clearly see the outline of the core in front of the swallowtail.


So the cafe racer plus was previously a lightweight as well? When did they add the titanium?


----------



## Eric L

Derek Hyde said:


> So the cafe racer plus was previously a lightweight as well? When did they add the titanium?


For 2022/23


----------



## Board Doctor

Eric L said:


> For 2022/23


I see you’ve got the 21/22… what does it weigh? What didn’t you like about it?


----------



## Balthasar Gelt

Was about to make a Korua board thread, glad to find this thread alive and well.

So this is going to be my 3rd season and I’ve been trying to get my carves lower and lower. Like the Japanese snow surf style.

I’m looking into a more serious carving board, debating between the cafe racer 59 and the pencil 59. I had trouble carving through chunder that builds up later in the day. This is probably a skill issue, as I’m still working on my bum sticking out/waist bending during my carves. But which of those two boards would you guys recommend?


----------



## Etienne

The Café Racer 59 is about the same specs as the pencil *64*, the pencil 59 is closer the café racer 54 (different tail shapes). Theoritically, they should be a bit different profile on the camber profile and torsional flex. Judging from this thread, apparently not that much. 

But yeah, carving groomers with a bit of surf style, the Café Racer is really great. It's really good at absorbing bumps… up to a point, there are no miracles in mine fields either. The 59 has that huge 30mm taper, which makes the turns so easy and special but also limits the versatility a bit.


----------



## boardsports

I will ride transition finder this season. Just need to set it up with some new bindings. Any suggestions?


----------



## Board Doctor

Balthasar Gelt said:


> .I’m looking into a more serious carving board, debating between the cafe racer 59 and the pencil 59.


Yeah the CR59 had the same effective edge as the P64, so in the same length it’s going to be better. This year the more expensive Cafe Racer Plus got titanium for more rigidity and less chatter, so that would obviously be the best, but late day snow just isn’t good carving snow.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Balthasar Gelt said:


> Was about to make a Korua board thread, glad to find this thread alive and well.
> 
> So this is going to be my 3rd season and I’ve been trying to get my carves lower and lower. Like the Japanese snow surf style.
> 
> I’m looking into a more serious carving board, debating between the cafe racer 59 and the pencil 59. I had trouble carving through chunder that builds up later in the day. This is probably a skill issue, as I’m still working on my bum sticking out/waist bending during my carves. But which of those two boards would you guys recommend?


sent you a PM. I have a CR159 for sale.


----------



## Balthasar Gelt

Etienne said:


> The Café Racer 59 is about the same specs as the pencil *64*, the pencil 59 is closer the café racer 54 (different tail shapes). Theoritically, they should be a bit different profile on the camber profile and torsional flex. Judging from this thread, apparently not that much.
> 
> But yeah, carving groomers with a bit of surf style, the Café Racer is really great. It's really good at absorbing bumps… up to a point, there are no miracles in mine fields either. The 59 has that huge 30mm taper, which makes the turns so easy and special but also limits the versatility a bit.


Thanks for info. Yeah I guess later in the day it just becomes harder to carve. Especially with the fatigue and chunder all over the place. So I’m guessing you’re recommending the CR. That’s the general recommendation I get too. Is it just because not many people have ridden the pencil and it’s not as popular as the CR?


----------



## Snowdaddy

It would be nice if someone could snap a picture of the tail contact points on the CR.


----------



## GDimac

I have both the Café 56 & Pencil 59 and enjoy them both, even if they technically share the same core specs/chassis. Both incredibly good carvers, but the Pencil feels a touch more "playful" between the two. My Pencil is more broken in than the Café though, so that could also be playing a role. 

In any case, both optimal in good/soft snow. Not ideal in bulletproof conditions, that's for sure. Koruas feel extra stiffer and wider in those conditions; I opt for my Souly Grail in those situations out of all 3.


----------



## foe

Korua have just released an "In Action" video for the Cafe Race Plus. All the product spec is in another video so this one is basically a mini yearning for turning/Nicholas Wolken part. Hope they do more of these:


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Snowdaddy said:


> It would be nice if someone could snap a picture of the tail contact points on the CR.


Same place it would be on the size up version of a Pencil. Just add more ineffective tail edge. There is a little bit of rocker past the camber in the nose despite what Korua says about it being full camber.


----------



## Etienne

How can he have that much toe overhang with that much WW and ++ ? 😲


----------



## nitro91

im us 10.5 and 200lbs, should i go with the 164 dart or?
will be for japan carving and powder


----------



## Etienne

You should be fine on both the 160 and 164, depending on what you like. More or less tail, more or less tapper… But yeah, it should be great for japan!


----------



## Powdertrax

Those of you living in the PNW/Washington and curious of Korua, Boardworks in Bellingham is now a Korua dealer


----------



## Pablo$

Hey good idea I should rep my local.... Those of you in/near the twin cities, I stopped by our local Zombie board shop last night, and they had a full run of sizes for the tranny and the otto, plus a couple pencils and CRs....


----------



## lifeisgold

Etienne said:


> I think weight is a typo indeed, the plus line has always been super light.


Idk If anyone quoted the email they sent out. Seems like they put titanium in the plus- weight makes sense. Be interesting to see if they're changing what the plus line represents going forward.


----------



## dwdesign

The added metal will dampen the ride, which was the weak point of having an ultralight deck.


----------



## lifeisgold

dwdesign said:


> The added metal will dampen the ride, which was the weak point of having an ultralight deck.


And also make it heavy. Which would affect another characteristic of an ultralight board.

All jokes aside korua plus line was always a little bit of an oddity imo. Most companies plus line represents their harder rider the more advanced expert. Someone who wants to charge harder and faster, but Koruas plus line was for someone who wanted a lighter board I guess? With slightly better materials? It was like a side protect. If anything it's a little bit more suited to going to the park but K's target audience almost exclusively carving riders.

This makes more sense. Get a titanium version with a better base better materials but also able to charge even harder.

It could be they feel like they're going to use the plus line to do different things with different models. Like the plus otto would still remain light and poppy


----------



## d3tro

With a Korua CF, Cartel or Cartel X?

Edit: because I can have a discount on them

Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## finboy

Bought a 159 pencil from the boys at tribute, will Report back on how it rides in december


----------



## GDimac

d3tro said:


> With a Korua CF, Cartel or Cartel X?
> 
> Edit: because I can have a discount on them
> 
> Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


Cartel X. I'd go with the more responsive option, esp for the Korua line. The quicker the input, the more optimal Koruas feel/ride in my exp. Hope that helps.


----------



## Etienne

I would go with stiffer more responsive bindings too. This board requires a bit of work, you want your binding to transmit quite some power to have it moving.


----------



## d3tro

Thanks guys, just too bad I can't take my 2020 Cartel because they are EST on my One Hitter and not Re.Flex. 

Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nitro91

how do rome katanas do?


Etienne said:


> I would go with stiffer more responsive bindings too. This board requires a bit of work, you want your binding to transmit quite some power to have it moving.


----------



## Board Doctor

I don’t have any experience with Katanas, but do you really want an asymmetric base? Maybe it’ll help you shift your weight over the nose and tail, but I’d probably want more support.

One of the Korua guys uses flux XV on the CR+. I’m intrigued by the Flux CV, which seems to replace their old TM, which I have and like. Not much damping in them at all, but if you’re riding it in mostly good conditions they’d be great.






CV | flux-bindings.com | Flux Snowboard Bindingsflux-bindings.com | Flux Snowboard Bindings


Flux has been making and selling high quality, technology and performance snowboard bindings for men and women snowboarders and pro athletes since 1992.




www.flux-bindings.com





There might be some deep end of season discounts on that purple colour way! 😂


----------



## Mitrele

Hi! I’m changing my old salomon assassin pro, which i used mostly for on/off piste (no deep powder) and on groomers/ or when there were some icy conditions to something new. I’m looking for korua transition finder 154 but can’t decide against capita indoor surviver (initially was looking for capita mercury, but its seems based on reviews that the indoor is more versatile). I have capita ultrafear for park, so basically i need another board for mostly all mountain/resort riding. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## nope

i finally got some turns on the pocket and wanna report what i found:

this board was way more challenging to ride and way different than i expected. first off, it's a lot stiffer than i would have ever guessed. this lends it to really rail turns and i can really lay down even with a rocker camber. i was expecting soft and flexy, so i mounted some 390 bosses adjusted for more movement and now i'm rethinking that choice and will swap some older rome targa's to see how it feels. the rocker is deceiving because it almost feels like positive camber under foot with a rockered nose. 

it steers 100% from the front foot, which should have been obvious because it has no tail. so when i came in for a big slash, it was pretty easy to spin the whole thing around. i have a hard time initiating good heel side turns from the front, so i was washing out heel side for awhile before i got it figured out. 

it's wide af. it's like a coal shovel for a nose. with the convex base it rolls edge to edge pretty quick. i like wider boards so didn't have too much trouble adapting, but if you're used to 250mm waist it will feel pretty crazy for a bit. 

predictably unstable at higher speeds ... unless you lock an edge and ride with a lot of control. because i couldn't slash speed with the lack of tail, i had to stay on top of my edge control to keep it in check at speed. it will go fast and handle it, but you really gotta know what you're doing or be ready to go down. 

getting air is kinda tricky. i fucking tomahawked a groomer when i came up short on a side hit ... so beware, it boosts weird. like when i ride our sushi, it ollies basically like a skateboard. the PR does not respond that way, at least not as intuitively. 

i've been riding since the mid-90s and this was one of the most challenging boards i've been on. for reference my daily diver is a k2 alchemist 164w, sometimes a cafe racer 156 and less so rome mod 156, so i like hard charging full camber boards. i still really like the pocket rocket and will probably sub it in on a daily basis, but it's not a hop-on-and-go-play type of thing, it's taking effort to figure out. 

hot take: the pocket rocket is a quiver killer.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

nope said:


> i finally got some turns on the pocket and wanna report what i found:
> 
> this board was way more challenging to ride and way different than i expected. first off, it's a lot stiffer than i would have ever guessed. this lends it to really rail turns and i can really lay down even with a rocker camber. i was expecting soft and flexy, so i mounted some 390 bosses adjusted for more movement and now i'm rethinking that choice and will swap some older rome targa's to see how it feels. the rocker is deceiving because it almost feels like positive camber under foot with a rockered nose.
> 
> it steers 100% from the front foot, which should have been obvious because it has no tail. so when i came in for a big slash, it was pretty easy to spin the whole thing around. i have a hard time initiating good heel side turns from the front, so i was washing out heel side for awhile before i got it figured out.
> 
> it's wide af. it's like a coal shovel for a nose. with the convex base it rolls edge to edge pretty quick. i like wider boards so didn't have too much trouble adapting, but if you're used to 250mm waist it will feel pretty crazy for a bit.
> 
> predictably unstable at higher speeds ... unless you lock an edge and ride with a lot of control. because i couldn't slash speed with the lack of tail, i had to stay on top of my edge control to keep it in check at speed. it will go fast and handle it, but you really gotta know what you're doing or be ready to go down.
> 
> getting air is kinda tricky. i fucking tomahawked a groomer when i came up short on a side hit ... so beware, it boosts weird. like when i ride our sushi, it ollies basically like a skateboard. the PR does not respond that way, at least not as intuitively.
> 
> i've been riding since the mid-90s and this was one of the most challenging boards i've been on. for reference my daily diver is a k2 alchemist 164w, sometimes a cafe racer 156 and less so rome mod 156, so i like hard charging full camber boards. i still really like the pocket rocket and will probably sub it in on a daily basis, but it's not a hop-on-and-go-play type of thing, it's taking effort to figure out.
> 
> hot take: the pocket rocket is a quiver killer.


Did I run into you in the parking lot of Stratton?


----------



## 16gkid

Why people think a korua won't be anything but stiff is beyond me 🤭


----------



## nope

16gkid said:


> Why people think a korua won't be anything but stiff is beyond me 🤭


i dunno, the cafe racer was softer than i expected; definitely softer than the mod. the PR just feels weird being as stiff as it is for it's length, like paradoxical and visually confusing. weird little board to ride.


----------



## 16gkid

nope said:


> i dunno, the cafe racer was softer than i expected; definitely softer than the mod. the PR just feels weird being as stiff as it is for it's length, like paradoxical and visually confusing. weird little board to ride.


Well it has to be hella stiff, there's not much board there


----------



## nope

.


----------



## nope

16gkid said:


> Well it has to be hella stiff, there's not much board there


short boards are usually soft, like the sushi or the cool bean or capita's spring break shorties. i'm letting others know this board does not follow that trend.


----------



## 16gkid

nope said:


> short boards are usually soft, like the sushi or the cool bean or capita's spring break shorties. i'm letting others know this board does not follow that trend.


It's not a short board though, its a 129, I hope someone's not dumb enough to think a board like that will ride like a normal board lol


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Since when is 129 not a short board?


----------



## unsuspected

nope said:


> short boards are usually soft, like the sushi or the cool bean or capita's spring break shorties. i'm letting others know this board does not follow that trend.


Don't remember the Cool Bean as soft when I owned one but hand flexing my PR and its definitely stiff.


MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Since when is 129 not a short board?


Since this:


----------



## Etienne

Same core as the other, maybe thicker, larger and no cantilever on the nose/tail… sure must feel stiff. Wanna try one though !


----------



## ridethecliche

nope said:


> i finally got some turns on the pocket and wanna report what i found:
> 
> this board was way more challenging to ride and way different than i expected. first off, it's a lot stiffer than i would have ever guessed. this lends it to really rail turns and i can really lay down even with a rocker camber. i was expecting soft and flexy, so i mounted some 390 bosses adjusted for more movement and now i'm rethinking that choice and will swap some older rome targa's to see how it feels. the rocker is deceiving because it almost feels like positive camber under foot with a rockered nose.
> 
> it steers 100% from the front foot, which should have been obvious because it has no tail. so when i came in for a big slash, it was pretty easy to spin the whole thing around. i have a hard time initiating good heel side turns from the front, so i was washing out heel side for awhile before i got it figured out.
> 
> it's wide af. it's like a coal shovel for a nose. with the convex base it rolls edge to edge pretty quick. i like wider boards so didn't have too much trouble adapting, but if you're used to 250mm waist it will feel pretty crazy for a bit.
> 
> predictably unstable at higher speeds ... unless you lock an edge and ride with a lot of control. because i couldn't slash speed with the lack of tail, i had to stay on top of my edge control to keep it in check at speed. it will go fast and handle it, but you really gotta know what you're doing or be ready to go down.
> 
> getting air is kinda tricky. i fucking tomahawked a groomer when i came up short on a side hit ... so beware, it boosts weird. like when i ride our sushi, it ollies basically like a skateboard. the PR does not respond that way, at least not as intuitively.
> 
> i've been riding since the mid-90s and this was one of the most challenging boards i've been on. for reference my daily diver is a k2 alchemist 164w, sometimes a cafe racer 156 and less so rome mod 156, so i like hard charging full camber boards. i still really like the pocket rocket and will probably sub it in on a daily basis, but it's not a hop-on-and-go-play type of thing, it's taking effort to figure out.
> 
> hot take: the pocket rocket is a quiver killer.


Lol, doesn't sound like a quiver killer at all from your description. Sounds like entirely too much work to 'figure it out' for it to be in that category.


----------



## Etienne

Sounds like it wants to kill you more than your quiver, indeed!


----------



## Pablo$

Just took my new (to me) pencil 59 out on a non crowded local. Learning curve was there but ended up as pretty fun to ride, paired with o-drives and acerras. Looking to take it out west in a couple weeks.


----------



## kimchijajonshim

unsuspected said:


> Don't remember the Cool Bean as soft when I owned one but hand flexing my PR and its definitely stiff.
> 
> Since this:


Cool Bean not soft as all. Actually pretty burly build. Little playful and squirrelly because of that mega short tail and the rocker, but if that board was actually soft it would have been nigh unrideable.


----------



## nope

damn, you guys kinda suck. i share that it rode different than i thought it would and you pile on. good fuckin luck out there.


----------



## Pablo$

Don't sweat it friend. It's just a message board.


----------



## 16gkid

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Since when is 129 not a short board?


145 is a short board, this thing is a damn midget


----------



## unsuspected

nope said:


> damn, you guys kinda suck. i share that it rode different than i thought it would and you pile on. good fuckin luck out there.


I bought a PR for this season but haven't ridden it yet. What's the issue?


----------



## kimchijajonshim

unsuspected said:


> I bought a PR for this season but haven't ridden it yet. What's the issue?


Lol primary issue appears to be homie gets a freaking persecution complex when people respectfully disagree with him on the internet 🤣


----------



## ridethecliche

kimchijajonshim said:


> Lol primary issue appears to be homie gets a freaking persecution complex when people respectfully disagree with him on the internet 🤣


Aw be nice ❤


----------



## nbx

Hey All!
I just joined the Korua Fam!
If any of you are out there carving on the PNW - Please ping me, would love to meet others carvers in the area!

Wrote a little bit about my setup (CF 159 Plus) here -> Korua Café Racer 159

Cheers, 
NBX


----------



## Jan

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Paxford

The numbers say I need an Uberegg. Anyone tried it?


----------



## smellysell

Paxford said:


> The numbers say I need an Uberegg. Anyone tried it?


You definitely need one so you can report back. 290ww!?!?


----------



## Demi9OD

Jan said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


That laid out heel side at 5:50 was so steezy


----------



## andy72

Posted this in the general board thread but realized I might have more luck finding someone here who has tried both Dart Plus and Pencil Plus.
I have just tried a friend's 164 Pencil Plus on the groomers and I love it. However the board is quite narrow over the rear binding so I am worried I will boot out with my size 44 EUR (10 UK, 11 US) boots in softer snow when carving deep. I do have positive angle on the rear but feel like I would have to go to over 20 to be protected from boot out.
So the Dart Plus 164 is wider at the rear, but will it be able to behave as well as the Pencil Plus 164 on the groomers since it is softer? Korua's website gives it a lower score for carving. Has anyone tried both? 
I want to use this board for powder as well, otherwise I would probably have gone for the Bullet train


----------



## Etienne

The Dart isn't a bad carver at all from what I've seen, just a different style with more torsional flex. The Dart 164 is pretty unique in the lineup though, because it's only one of this base size/specs. Most shapes share base specs, with different tail/nose/allegedly camber, e.g. Café Racer 159, dart 156 and Pencil 164 have the same base cut differently (more or less). 

So no, I wouldn't be too worried, I mean you see quite strong people laying the 156 over on groomers, so the 164+ should be a pretty strong turner. It has quite some tapper too, so should have a similar feeling.


----------



## nbx

Riding a cafe racer plus my self, I would love to give a dart 156 plus a try - I feel that it could be my goto Karua board (still have to ride test it to confirm this though) . On the other side of the spectrum, would also love to try a bullet train, but at that point, I'll probably go with oxess cx, swoard, kessler,.... The CF+ feel a bit in between to me, is not yet a bullet train, although it would like to be, but also not a dart... 

Either of your options seams good, personally I would go with the dart plus, but that's my 2c


----------



## Etienne

First day of the season on the Café Racer today. Smoothest corduroy and a bit of pow (at high altitude...) Damn this board is good to ride on. The Dancehaul is a fun carver, but I forgot we're not talking the same league at all....

I was afraid my new Tracer boots would be too soft fir the plank maybe. They aren't and actually having lateral play is really great for surfing this board!









Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Etienne said:


> First day on the Café Racer today. Smoothest corduroy and a bit of pow (at high altitude...) Damn this board is good to ride on. The Dancehaul is a fun carver, but I forgot our lead not the same league at all....
> 
> I was afraid my new Tracer boots would be too soft fir the plank maybe. They aren't and actually having lateral play is really great for surfing this board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


I rode Ride Fuse when I had a CR. You really don’t need stiff boots to get the most out of Koruas. Just decent snow and plenty of room!


----------



## Etienne

Actually, the softer boots (compared to my Verse, they still have quite some support), made the whole thing smoother. With stiffer boots, I was trying to push/flex the board to much.

But I know the board much better now (even at slower speed, choppy, steeper terrain etc.), snow was perfect and we had tons of room to ourselves indeed!

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nbx

Etienne said:


> First day on the Café Racer today. Smoothest corduroy and a bit of pow (at high altitude...) Damn this board is good to ride on. The Dancehaul is a fun carver, but I forgot our lead not the same league at all....
> 
> I was afraid my new Tracer boots would be too soft fir the plank maybe. They aren't and actually having lateral play is really great for surfing this board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


Fantastic!!
What CF are your riding? That tip look has much less taper then my 159.


Etienne said:


> Actually, the softer boots (compared to my Verse, they still have quite some support), made the whole thing smoother. With stiffer boots, I was trying to push/flex the board to much.
> 
> But I know the board much better now (even at slower speed, choppy, steeper terrain etc.), snow was perfect and we had tons of room to ourselves indeed!
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


Sounds like you having a blast! I put 3 days on my CF+ sofar and I feel I still have to spend a little more to get to know it more, I am riding ion+ step on x, that are definitely on the stiffer side of things, but so far they working well for me. 

I wish I could try a CF classic to compare with the plus... same size (159, or even 156).Was someone to compare cf to cf plus?


----------



## d3tro

My Café Racer should be home in 3 days!


Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Etienne

nbx said:


> Fantastic!!
> What CF are your riding? That tip look has much less taper then my 159.
> 
> Sounds like you having a blast! I put 3 days on my CF+ sofar and I feel I still have to spend a little more to get to know it more, I am riding ion+ step on x, that are definitely on the stiffer side of things, but so far they working well for me.
> 
> I wish I could try a CF classic to compare with the plus... same size (159, or even 156).Was someone to compare cf to cf plus?


It's a 59—with all its tapper indeed. I guess plus or classic will always be in the back of our heads… haven't tried a plus line yet. But I'm liking the classic more and more, as I said, I was trying to ride more a traditional freeride, very squared, squatting hard and trying to flex the board at very precise points. Doings things smoother just work better on this board, and for me softer boots helps, but that might just be me and the way I'm used to ride. Stiff boots kinda make sense on these board.


----------



## Etienne

d3tro said:


> My Café Racer should be home in 3 days!


Time to get stoked !


----------



## d3tro

Etienne said:


> Time to get stoked !


Sure do! What's great with Korua it's that they have a proform program. As a patroller I had a nice 33% off.

Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Etienne said:


> It's a 59—with all its tapper indeed. I guess plus or classic will always be in the back of our heads… haven't tried a plus line yet. But I'm liking the classic more and more, as I said, I was trying to ride more a traditional freeride, very squared, squatting hard and trying to flex the board at very precise points. Doings things smoother just work better on this board, and for me softer boots helps, but that might just be me and the way I'm used to ride. Stiff boots kinda make sense on these board.


I see a lot of people on Koruas who have developed the the technique of using their edges but haven’t changed their mindset from traditional free riding yet. It makes sense that their often on Koruas because Korua is the biggest name in this carving game. You can always tell because their turns follow the fall line, never really draw out across the trail and don’t take advantages of terrain changes for ideal turn placement. These new school snow surf / carvers are really a different breed of board and need to be ridden and thought about differently.

Lots of people on Doneks doing this too but I don’t know anything about how those ride.


----------



## Etienne

Following the fall line... I feel more I'm running running circles from side to side of the slope, hardly going down [emoji23] Might also be because this thing builds so much speed, I'd rather close the turns a bit more [emoji2369]

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## andy72

andy72 said:


> Posted this in the general board thread but realized I might have more luck finding someone here who has tried both Dart Plus and Pencil Plus.
> I have just tried a friend's 164 Pencil Plus on the groomers and I love it. However the board is quite narrow over the rear binding so I am worried I will boot out with my size 44 EUR (10 UK, 11 US) boots in softer snow when carving deep. I do have positive angle on the rear but feel like I would have to go to over 20 to be protected from boot out.
> So the Dart Plus 164 is wider at the rear, but will it be able to behave as well as the Pencil Plus 164 on the groomers since it is softer? Korua's website gives it a lower score for carving. Has anyone tried both?
> I want to use this board for powder as well, otherwise I would probably have gone for the Bullet train


Thanks for your feedback. I ordered the Dart Plus 164 today


----------



## d3tro

I've just got the new bindings for my Café Racer.
I wrote several posts up if I should get Cartel or Cartel X. Even if I got discount on Burton, I've maybe had just one pair of bindings which wasn't Burton. I wanted some change.

I've bought a pair of K2 Lien AT. Anyone use them? Which bushings should I put under? A fellow patroller who got the CF on 164 at 200pounds use the stiffer bushings under the Lien.

It might be a long process of tries, but if anyone got any clue for my 170pounds, I Will take ant advices.

Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Etienne

Never ride the AT Lien, but if I understand correctly, you change lateral and medial flex. If so, I would use softer lateral flex and stiffer medial. This board really requires you move from front to back foot! 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder

d3tro said:


> I've just got the new bindings for my Café Racer.
> I wrote several posts up if I should get Cartel or Cartel X. Even if I got discount on Burton, I've maybe had just one pair of bindings which wasn't Burton. I wanted some change.
> 
> I've bought a pair of K2 Lien AT. Anyone use them? Which bushings should I put under? A fellow patroller who got the CF on 164 at 200pounds use the stiffer bushings under the Lien.
> 
> It might be a long process of tries, but if anyone got any clue for my 170pounds, I Will take ant advices.
> 
> Envoyé de mon A100 en utilisant Tapatalk


Great binding, I use the blue bushes with heel block on my surfari and love it, they're great bindings. @WigMar also uses the Lien AT and may be able to comment.

One other thing, in NZ this season I thought I'd try a looser feel and removed the heel block and ran the softer yellow pods, only lasted 2 runs and I was back to the binding station to change back to the stiffer feel. This is what worries me a little on trying the new Nidecker Supermatics but I guess I'll find out in a few weeks.


----------



## WigMar

I like that Liens give you the option to play with the bushing hardness and the heelblock. Bring a screwdriver along and play with the feel to see what you like. @Etienne has an interesting idea about mixing the bushing densities. I often use the red bushings without the heelblock for a looser feel, but I wouldn't recommend you start there.


----------



## nbx

What are your prediction for the next season of Korua?
My hot take: Pocket Rocket make it to the classics, and perhaps it gains a plus edition


----------



## Etienne

Dart plus split (instant buy…), more plus line sizes (Café racer, Pencil…). It's more wishful thinking than prediction, but there was a black swallow tailed split in the "earning your turning", they confirmed it was a prototype, but nothing sure for production.


----------



## d3tro

Finally got the CF and mounted the bindings on it.
Probably I will go on sunday to try it.

The minimalist look of the white and red is gorgeous in real. The finish and quality of the board in general is way better than my Burton One Hitter, the CF feel premium in term of quality.

The real appreciation of it will be on the slopes.

The adjustment of the K2 Lien AT is fairly easy as well. Maybe just the highback which I liked less the adjustment compared to my Cartel on my One Hitter.


----------



## TrimbleFunky

The Koruas need to be stiffer with a race derived sidecut. Anyone with a race background is just going to completely overpower that thing. They are making "HUGE" turns off such baby sidecuts; they aren't driving the sidecut at all. A lot of their turns are bigger than someone on a race setup.

Someone that is 140 lbs can completely overpower their gnarliest board with the right technique. It's not even a carving board in my eyes.


----------



## Schoobang

TrimbleFunky said:


> The Koruas need to be stiffer with a race derived sidecut. Anyone with a race background is just going to completely overpower that thing. They are making "HUGE" turns off such baby sidecuts; they aren't driving the sidecut at all. A lot of their turns are bigger than someone on a race setup.
> 
> Someone that is 140 lbs can completely overpower their gnarliest board with the right technique. It's not even a carving board in my eyes.


Haha ok, but isn´t that like complaining that a Porsche isn´t cornering as well as a Formula 1 car?


----------



## Etienne

TrimbleFunky said:


> The Koruas need to be stiffer with a race derived sidecut. Anyone with a race background is just going to completely overpower that thing. They are making "HUGE" turns off such baby sidecuts; they aren't driving the sidecut at all. A lot of their turns are bigger than someone on a race setup.
> 
> Someone that is 140 lbs can completely overpower their gnarliest board with the right technique. It's not even a carving board in my eyes.


That is precisely the point, they are all mountain boards that carves well, not carving sticks.

They are also designed for a smooth effortless style, not for bending the thing as hard as you can in FIS world cup ice. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid

TrimbleFunky said:


> The Koruas need to be stiffer with a race derived sidecut. Anyone with a race background is just going to completely overpower that thing. They are making "HUGE" turns off such baby sidecuts; they aren't driving the sidecut at all. A lot of their turns are bigger than someone on a race setup.
> 
> Someone that is 140 lbs can completely overpower their gnarliest board with the right technique. It's not even a carving board in my eyes.


Sounds like they need to stay on race boards


----------



## TrimbleFunky

They should not market it as a carver then. From what I see there is nothing unique about it compared to any other well made snowboard in that department. 

If you want to mark it as a carver, bump up the specs and stiffness. Not throw out promo videos of riders arcing out near gs sized turns on baby sidecuts. You can do that on any gear; bend your knees a lot, get a little backfooted and park the turn until the end of time.


----------



## TrimbleFunky

Schoobang said:


> Haha ok, but isn´t that like complaining that a Porsche isn´t cornering as well as a Formula 1 car?


More like Korua is as good for carving as any other brand of board with camber that doesn’t market themselves as a carving board. Neversummer, etc…. Most boards I haven’t ridden yet…. All have sidecuts similar to that.

More to a board than sidecut radius, but nothing in the world is going to make me believe something not in the double digit meter range is a serious carver. And almost every mass marketed snowboard has a similar sidecut radius.


----------



## Etienne

Yeah, those hoard of people walking into shops wanting an SG and walking out with a Korua because of treacherous marketing... A pity.

Serouisly, the label debate of what is "carving" has been raging forever in the hard boot vs freeride: they aren't the same turns, pour the name you want on it, nobody on each side wants to do what the other is doing [emoji2369]

Now if your question is: are Korua that different from other all-mountain(++) soft boards? Hell yes, you don't find that many boards with 30mm of taper 20mm of setback on the sidecut 270 waist width. They are closer to your average freeride board than hard boot setup, but ride pretty unique in that segment. 



Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TrimbleFunky

Etienne said:


> Yeah, those hoard of people walking into shops wanting an SG and walking out with a Korua because of treacherous marketing... A pity.
> 
> Serouisly, the label debate of what is "carving" has been raging forever in the hard boot vs freeride: they aren't the same turns, pour the name you want on it, nobody on each side wants to do what the other is doing [emoji2369]
> 
> Now if your question is: are Korua that different from other all-mountain(++) soft boards? Hell yes, you don't find that many boards with 30mm of taper 20mm of setback on the sidecut 270 waist width. They are closer to your average freeride board than hard boot setup, but ride pretty unique in that segment.
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


??? I ride softboots, and I am well aware of hardbooters. They are the same turns. Well at a certain level they are; you might be correlating hardbooting with geriatric people leaning into the sidecut, who also, spend way too much time going across the fall line. Most of them should be using about half or less than the real estate they are taking up; but they aren't "pros" putting on a video trying to market a board, so whatever.

I am comparing Korua boards with other boards of the softboot variety. For what it's worth I was considering a Korua for the while, the one with a 9.8m sidecut; but the flex is just too soft. I just can't believe someone would even consider that a carving board. It's just an extremely soft free-ride pow/slasher with some carving characteristics, definitely not a carving board (in the softboot category).


----------



## WigMar

Etienne said:


> Yeah, those hoard of people walking into shops wanting an SG and walking out with a Korua because of treacherous marketing... A pity.
> 
> Serouisly, the label debate of what is "carving" has been raging forever in the hard boot vs freeride: they aren't the same turns, pour the name you want on it, nobody on each side wants to do what the other is doing [emoji2369]
> 
> Now if your question is: are Korua that different from other all-mountain(++) soft boards? Hell yes, you don't find that many boards with 30mm of taper 20mm of setback on the sidecut 270 waist width. They are closer to your average freeride board than hard boot setup, but ride pretty unique in that segment.
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


I don't really like much taper in a carving board either. You loose a ton of grip in the tail with that much taper. I think it makes them more accessible and versatile, but true carving decks? Probably not for me personally.


----------



## Yeahti87

I put the Koruas in a snowsurf carving category. A dedicated carving board doesn’t have a long pointy nose - it’s for powder/slush. I also don’t like more than 1 cm of taper for carving hardpack - the board gets very backfoot driven.
Regarding the Bullet Train - I had a chance to ride it last week (my friend owns one). It’s the softest titanal board I’ve been on. It’s pretty medium stiff, I actually very much like that flex for a daily carver but that much taper and only 9.8 m sidecut still limits you in how much you can tilt a board without going uphill too quickly.
For reference my dedicated carver is Nobile N8 titanal 168 - around 160 cm EE with close to 13 m sidecut. A whole different level of carving. If I were to tweak it for my needs I’d make it 14-15 m sidecut while softening the longitudal flex a bit and lowering the taper to around 8 mm from 14 mm or so.


----------



## d3tro

So I had a full day, well almost, since I was patrolling, but took out the Café Racer finally. 

All reviews I've seen are real about it. The CF is truly a plank at the first few runs down the mountain.
But once you catch how to use it correctly, something amazing happen and I had so much fun on it. 
It loves to build speed, stable as well. Taking turns with it is great.

I don't want to go down like all the reviews from this thread about the CF but I can only say I agree with all of them. I am glad that actually, I am up to ride such a board and damn I can't recall the day one board made me smile that much.

I can't hardly wait for the next ride on it at the upcoming weekend.

And the K2 Lien AT, love them! They are a great match with the CF.

Envoyé de mon SM-G990W2 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Board Doctor

TrimbleFunky said:


> I am comparing Korua boards with other boards of the softboot variety. For what it's worth I was considering a Korua for the while, the one with a 9.8m sidecut; but the flex is just too soft. I just can't believe someone would even consider that a carving board. It's just an extremely soft free-ride pow/slasher with some carving characteristics, definitely not a carving board (in the softboot category).


Do you have any good carving board recommendations?


----------



## TrimbleFunky

Board Doctor said:


> Do you have any good carving board recommendations?


A variety of Donek SBX shapes, Kessler Cross, Oxess SBX, some freeride shapes from Virus, Winterstick. They all carve great. I would say any solidly built board with a larger sidecut and enough width for you to ride the binding angles you want is going to work out. Make sure it is torsionally stiff. I forgot to add Alloy to this list, they carved ok, too. And I can ride any of these boards off groomers with no problem; I'd just cry if I hit a rock with a $1600 board.

I can literally almost ping pong down a pitch on sidecuts near the 10m radius if I'm on my game without gaining speed; it's just so tight turning (the radius is a little more than my height, and I'm not tall). It's why I have such a disdain for boards with tiny sidecuts marketing themselves as carving boards. How tight do you need to go? If you really want to draw out a turn for a bit, go for a much bigger sidecut.

I think anyone serious about carving a turn should try a board in the double digit m range; it's not something reserved for the athletically gifted, and it will expose things in your riding that toy sidecuts will hide. Even slalom racing (not GS); those boards now start at like 10m at the tip and like 13m at the tail (~12m average?); GS is more like 20m+ average and there are riders that use up less real estate on that equipment than a large number of AASI instructors freecarving on their tiny sidecuts.


----------



## Etienne

I mean it's just a label thing... I remember when this video came out, the whole extreme carving community in France (mostly on Swoard) was raging that it was not "true carving". Truth is, the Japanese snowsurfer couldn't care less...





Same with Korua and say SG (or oxcess, nobile, whatever..). Getting low and smooth in between, jumps, on banks, pow turn, turning on natural terrain etc. Is not ping-pong ing on a slope pushing as hard as you can... I mean how do you mistake for one the other is beyond me, especially if you have the skill to ride them. 










OK, both are labeling themselve carving, but seriously, anybody of good faith can see that it's just a different riding style, made on different boards. 

Same with a Slash Straight, a Korua and Yeahti87's Nobile: they are all "good carver" in their category., but they are very different boards (except being made at NBL...).

Imo that's where Korua really made something special: finding back the pleasure of beautiful smooth turns, like you do in pow, while keeping a relatively normal board, that you can ride everywhere in the resort on all kind of snow... 




Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy

Basically it’s just in the presentation clip of the Café Racer and probably the Bullet Train where they call it a softboot carver. Every text on the website talks about turning and all mountain rippers etc. Anyway it’s just trolling by “elitist” hard booters to complain it’s not carving boards because of this and that. Lots of brands have “carving boards” with side cuts below 9m radius.


----------



## 16gkid

Ahh yes the carving police is back 😆😂


----------



## TrimbleFunky

Snowdaddy said:


> Basically it’s just in the presentation clip of they Café Racer and probably the Bullet Train where the call it a softboot carver. Every text on the website talks about turning and all mountain rippers etc. Anyway it’s just trolling by “elitist” hard booters to complain it’s not carving boards because of this and that. Lots of brands have “carving boards” with side cuts below 9m radius.


What about SBX elitists??? Don’t leave me out!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

I prefer the "downchill" carving these days. I don't see myself coming back from this. Its what I've always been after. I think thats largely why I sold my CR. It was just too mean for the japanese snowsurf style. The Niseko Pleasures on the other hand might just be the best board I've ever ridden. Like barre none. Butters, parks, turns every kind of turn and I find the flex actually lets it grip better than the CR. A little wide for my size 8s when the day gets choppy and icy but thats a me problem. I can do 90% of what I was able to do on the CR with it whereas the CR didn't really do what the NP does.

Koruas are great but I think people underestimate the amount of speed/space you need to really enjoy them. You're not supposed to treat them like an SBX board, they dont do SBX things. I used to ride SBX boards. I often wonder if the the Pencil was really what I was after when I bought the CR.


----------



## Snowdaddy

TrimbleFunky said:


> What about SBX elitists??? Don’t leave me out!


Go sit at the hardbooters table!


----------



## smellysell

Maybe it's because I'm a sasquatch, or maybe it's a different monster than the rest of the Koruas you guys are riding, but I don't find my Otto to be that demanding?


----------



## 16gkid

Snowdaddy said:


> Go sit at the hardbooters table!


We've come so far from the dark ages


----------



## Yeahti87

Guys, don’t compare sbx carver boards to hb monoskis 😀


----------



## Etienne

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Koruas are great but I think people underestimate the amount of speed/space you need to really enjoy them. You're not supposed to treat them like an SBX board, they dont do SBX things. I used to ride SBX boards. I often wonder if the the Pencil was really what I was after when I bought the CR.


My Café Racer has been more or less my "Val Thorens" board... a resort that must quite high in the biggest terrain of the world ranking.

My ideal groomer run on the CR would be something like a good red, with steeper parts, mellower ones, rollers to jump , banks, natural turns and just flow through it. Add some powder in between for good measure... 


Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Etienne said:


> My Café Racer has been more or less my "Val Thorens" board... a resort that must quite high in the biggest terrain of the world ranking.
> 
> My ideal groomer run on the CR would be something like a good red, with steeper parts, mellower ones, rollers to jump , banks, natural turns and just flow through it. Add some powder in between for good measure...
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


I found the CR really excelled as things got steeper. Never got to take it in any powder but I can’t see how could it be anything but great!


----------



## TrimbleFunky

16gkid said:


> We've come so far from the dark ages


Yeah, I hate extreme carving. I'd rather watch a WC racer messing around outside of a race course enjoying themselves over this jacket abrasion testing bs.


----------



## smellysell

16gkid said:


> We've come so far from the dark ages


I want those 37 seconds of my life back


----------



## lbs123

Etienne said:


> OK, both are labeling themselve carving, but seriously, anybody of good faith can see that it's just a different riding style, made on different boards.


To wrap my head around this topic, I’ve made up a mini-framework that I would call _The Three S of Snowboarding: Skill, Sensation, Style_ 

*Skill* - your capability of doing something on a snowboard, like carving
*Sensation* - feelings related to utilizing a specific skill
*Style* - how does it look like
If you don’t possess a particular skill like carving, you will never have a chance to experience the sensation of carving. One motivation for acquiring new skills is to experience that sensation - it feels better to carve than skid turns. It feels good to do BS180. Maybe it feels great to do a backflip on a snowboard, but I've never experienced it because my skills limit me. Of course, skills are also affected by equipment.

How does the style apply to this? For example, when comparing extreme carving and snowsurf carving riders, they both use their carving skills and have to have similar sensations while doing so, but I don’t like how the extreme carving looks like, so I instead aspire for the snowsurf style.

Combining these three, everyone can create their riding mix, which aligns with their skills, the feelings they want to experience on a snowboard, and how they want to look. There isn’t a right or wrong mix, but one affects another, so better skills usually transfer to better style and feelings.

So when talking about riding snowboards with a bigger radius, first, I'd like to see what it looks like. Would I like the style? (Here, I assume it just looks like regular carving.) Then, are there any feelings that I cannot have on a board with a shorter radius? Am I missing something? Then, I can decide if it's worth trying and if there are any specific skills that I need to learn. (Considering other aspects like equipment cost, mountains where I usually ride, etc.)


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Most cringe video ever


----------



## supern00b

Haven't caught up on this thread, so don't know if this has been mentioned: any significant differences between the old T-finder vs the new one with the increased setback?


----------



## Snowdaddy

supern00b said:


> Haven't caught up on this thread, so don't know if this has been mentioned: any significant differences between the old T-finder vs the new one with the increased setback?


Less taper on the new one.


----------



## supern00b

Snowdaddy said:


> Less taper on the new one.


Gotcha, IIRC they did that to differentiate the feel from other models in that niche, right? Wonder if that's ultimately a good thing though


----------



## WigMar

supern00b said:


> Gotcha, IIRC they did that to differentiate the feel from other models in that niche, right? Wonder if that's ultimately a good thing though


I'd guess that comes down to personal preference. I generally prefer less taper unless it's a dedicated pow stick.


----------



## supern00b

WigMar said:


> I'd guess that comes down to personal preference. I generally prefer less taper unless it's a dedicated pow stick.


I forget, how does taper affect the ride? Does a greater taper make it more "turny"?


----------



## Demi9OD

supern00b said:


> I forget, how does taper affect the ride? Does a greater taper make it more "turny"?


Taper makes boards finish their turns and point earlier. They don't like keep turning as much.


----------



## supern00b

Demi9OD said:


> Taper makes boards finish their turns and point earlier. They don't like keep turning as much.


How does that work in relation to sidecut radius then? For instance, two boards with same sidecut, but one's more tapered; shouldn't they theoretically have the same shaped turns? Unless you're saying the more tapered one is more prone to making tighter turns with less effort


----------



## WigMar

I find taper reduces grip in the tail. More taper makes it easier to break out of a turn and allows for more back foot driven riding. Less taper commits to the turn harder with more grip. I think manufacturers add taper to wider and stiffer boards to make them more versatile and accessible to more riders.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

To me a board with taper rides the same as a board with no taper that’s being aggressively driven through the center - except you get that sensation without having to drive through the center as aggressively. This is a half baked theory.


----------



## LoveyourbodyLarry

supern00b said:


> How does that work in relation to sidecut radius then? For instance, two boards with same sidecut, but one's more tapered; shouldn't they theoretically have the same shaped turns? Unless you're saying the more tapered one is more prone to making tighter turns with less effort


If we’re thinking about the side cut of a snowboard as a piece of a circle, taper gives you “less of the circle”. This is also assuming that the center of the radius is in the same spot (which would determine your effective edge). Side cut radius alone doesn’t tell the whole story.


----------



## supern00b

LoveyourbodyLarry said:


> If we’re thinking about the side cut of a snowboard as a piece of a circle, taper gives you “less of the circle”. This is also assuming that the center of the radius is in the same spot (which would determine your effective edge). Side cut radius alone doesn’t tell the whole story.


ah that makes sense, visualizing it my mind.


----------



## Etienne

You can also see taper as your edge being tilted, like a normal radius but the line from contact point to contact point is sliglthy turned. Which goes with the turn starting/finishing earlier. 

My feeling is overall it makes the board very smooth, but the tail les grippy, or actually has to be loaded differently. The nose climbs by itself if you load it and the tail zips effortlessly out of turn. I would say for turning, it's a compromise on smoothness VS performance/aggressive.

Now 18mm is less than 30, but it's still a lot compared to most all-mountain freeride board. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nbx

any one interested on a cafe racer plus 159 (used 5 days on groomers only)


----------



## Etienne

Saw a lot of Koruas last week in Les Arcs: a 56 Café Racer (guy was y last 50kg heavier than me), another CR and a Dart on low intermediate twisting their hips, a Pencil plus with the roughly the same technique and a TF sliding down a straight line changing edge for style but with no effect on the trajectory whatsoever.

I don't want to be like "you don't deserve the board", but really it's a mystery to me how they come to buy these boards in the first place and even more what kind of fun they are having on it...

Anyways, I had some of the best days on my CR so far. The addition of the Dancehaul to the quiver has made it more niche and that's perfect: I use it for perfect days or early mornings, otherwise Dancehaul. I'm done with trying to make it do more freeride than it should. But when it gets out, never fails to put a smile on my face! 

I also switched back to the Falcor, on reference stance, 24/0. The narrow stance is pretty fun in fact, if a bit limitating. Makes me ride super light and smooth. 

I'm even more thinking of sizing up though... 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## edi414

Etienne said:


> Saw a lot of Koruas last week in Les Arcs: a 56 Café Racer (guy was y last 50kg heavier than me), another CR and a Dart on low intermediate twisting their hips, a Pencil plus with the roughly the same technique and a TF sliding down a straight line changing edge for style but with no effect on the trajectory whatsoever.
> 
> I don't want to be like "you don't deserve the board", but really it's a mystery to me how they come to buy these boards in the first place and even more what kind of fun they are having on it...
> 
> Anyways, I had some of the best days on my CR so far. The addition of the Dancehaul to the quiver has made it more niche and that's perfect: I use it for perfect days or early mornings, otherwise Dancehaul. I'm done with trying to make it do more freeride than it should. But when it gets out, never fails to put a smile on my face!
> 
> I also switched back to the Falcor, on reference stance, 24/0. The narrow stance is pretty fun in fact, if a bit limitating. Makes me ride super light and smooth.
> 
> I'm even more thinking of sizing up though...
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


Go for it. I’m on the 64 and loving that thing more with every extra ride. Got a pair of cleavers this season I’m curious to put on the CR. A bit worried it might overpace. But still got my Katanas and Falcors handy of course 😊.

Debating to buy the bullet train though…


----------



## Snowdaddy

edi414 said:


> Debating to buy the bullet train though…


A little bit of a one trick pony, but one of the most fun board to ride when you have the space to do so. The Bullet Train is stiff, but not crazily so. More torsionally stiff than longitudinally stiff. My Tur Buteo 162 is stiffer than my Bullet Train.

If you can ride the Cafe Racer 164 you can ride the Bullet Train.


----------



## smellysell

Thinking tomorrow is going to be an Otto day. Nice soft groomers and some leftover tree stashes. Yep, sounds like an Otto day.


----------



## Antti

Some local resort carving today on my Dart 160. Not a perfect run, some mistakes due to icy spots.

I originally had a CR159 which I sold due to boot drag, but I liked the taper. Then I had CR164, which was way too much of a board for a small hill like this. The Dart 160 feels like it’s between the CR 159 and CR164.

My stance is 52 wide, front ~40°, back 18°. Max forward lean on highbacks.


----------



## Paxford

Interesting how much better you are on your heel than toe, you seem much more comfortable laying it back. I usually see the opposite on the mountain. Maybe from the high binding angles.


----------



## Etienne

So smooth! Nice!


----------



## Antti

^ Thanks Etienne!

^^ My heel side turns have have gotten better after increasing the forward lean and binding angle. I’m just trying to keep my weight on the edge and not to stick my butt out. Stiffer boots would probably help with toe side turns, but take something away from the surfy feel. At the moment I have Burton Ruler boots and Union Force bindings. 

I used to ride my shortened Ouija Twin duck stance with no highbacks in the early 90’s. My style has changed a lot from that!


----------



## Etienne

I think that's more a comitment than a boot problem. On your toe side you're waiting for your edge to be firmly stuck before leaning your body. You can engage your body much earlier, like if you wanted to put both hands on the ground at the very start of the ground for a (cheesy) eurocarve, but then just keep them off the ground.

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Antti

I’m just going too slowly to really commit to the carve, because the slope is so mellow


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

]


Antti said:


> Some local resort carving today on my Dart 160. Not a perfect run, some mistakes due to icy spots.
> 
> I originally had a CR159 which I sold due to boot drag, but I liked the taper. Then I had CR164, which was way too much of a board for a small hill like this. The Dart 160 feels like it’s between the CR 159 and CR164.
> 
> My stance is 52 wide, front ~40°, back 18°. Max forward lean on highbacks.


this guy gets it


----------



## d3tro

Third day on my CF. Damn I love that board. Once you get to know it, the CF ain't that much an exhausting board to ride for a whole day long. It rides pretty smooth actually if you want to.

I had some training to give to a fellow patroller today about manipulating the sled with a patient and I was amazed how much the CF goes smootly while with the handles bars of the sled in my hands. Riding that way, the CF makes just good sense considering that using a sled while patrolling, must be done with control and stability. It is truly a board of choice for patrolling. 


Envoyé de mon SM-G990W2 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Roolieman

Hello Koruans, 
Just got my first Korua, Dart 156.
Currently riding on custom x for hard, icy days and dump truck for powder, soft.
Old driver x boots, disintegrated after 10+ years, so i'm now waiting for ride insano's to arrive.
The only thing left is appropriate bindining, since I only have old burton P1 binding, maybe it is to soft for Dart.
I'm thinking maybe to get Ride A10 or C10, and they will be also good match for custom x (now genesis est on them).
Has anyone tried bindings this stiff on Dart?


----------



## awesterner

I've been riding a TF57 and TF57+ for the last few years (both boards with 31mm taper). IMO it depends on how you like to turn the board. Over the years I've had Rome Cleavers and Union Atlas on the TF+, and Cleavers and Katanas on the TF Classic. Rome is nice for having a little lateral give yet still being "stiff", so it's not a bad option.

I've had to get rid of both Rome's this year as I sized to a 10.5 Ride Lasso Pro boot, so had to go to medium binding (from a L/XL). Picked up a used set of current year's Union Stratas for the Classic TF, and to be honest, they are very close in feel to the Katanas and are totally solid if you like a little looser slashy feel. Personally I find Korua not overly demanding, even the TF+ (contrary to Angrysnowboarder's review of the +). To each there own. You can make a Korua rail a long hard fast carve with a stiff boot and binding setup, or have a blast noodling around slashing banks with a looser setup. Korua's are cool with a variety of bindings. I've been riding 30+ years (old school free rider), but I have my preferences and you will have yours I didn't love the Atlas, as I like a cushy baseplate!

One thing i didn't love on the TF+ a couple years ago when I had Ride Insano boots with the Cleavers. It fell too locked in for my liking, and Riding West Coast British Columbia Chunder (basically a pow day after 10AM), was work, and I found myself getting 'stood up' on occasion. I prefer a lot of ankle flexion when I'm getting all cruisy

(also, this is my first post so apologies for crashing into this long conversation, have been lurking here for years haha)



Roolieman said:


> Hello Koruans,
> Just got my first Korua, Dart 156.
> Currently riding on custom x for hard, icy days and dump truck for powder, soft.
> Old driver x boots, disintegrated after 10+ years, so i'm now waiting for ride insano's to arrive.
> The only thing left is appropriate bindining, since I only have old burton P1 binding, maybe it is to soft for Dart.
> I'm thinking maybe to get Ride A10 or C10, and they will be also good match for custom x (now genesis est on them).
> Has anyone tried bindings this stiff on Dart?


----------



## supern00b

Etienne said:


> Saw a lot of Koruas last week in Les Arcs: a 56 Café Racer (guy was y last 50kg heavier than me), another CR and a Dart on low intermediate twisting their hips, a Pencil plus with the roughly the same technique and a TF sliding down a straight line changing edge for style but with no effect on the trajectory whatsoever.
> 
> I don't want to be like "you don't deserve the board", but really it's a mystery to me how they come to buy these boards in the first place and even more what kind of fun they are having on it...
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


Frankly I don't deserve my TF either, but I believe I'm just beginning to transition from low intermediate to intermediate; I got the board with the intent to "grow" into the board after being inspired by the "yearning.." video series Korua put out. It's been quite the challenge on the icier and narrow east coast slopes here in the US haha


----------



## Roolieman

awesterner said:


> I've been riding a TF57 and TF57+ for the last few years (both boards with 31mm taper). IMO it depends on how you like to turn the board. Over the years I've had Rome Cleavers and Union Atlas on the TF+, and Cleavers and Katanas on the TF Classic. Rome is nice for having a little lateral give yet still being "stiff", so it's not a bad option.
> 
> I've had to get rid of both Rome's this year as I sized to a 10.5 Ride Lasso Pro boot, so had to go to medium binding (from a L/XL). Picked up a used set of current year's Union Stratas for the Classic TF, and to be honest, they are very close in feel to the Katanas and are totally solid if you like a little looser slashy feel. Personally I find Korua not overly demanding, even the TF+ (contrary to Angrysnowboarder's review of the +). To each there own. You can make a Korua rail a long hard fast carve with a stiff boot and binding setup, or have a blast noodling around slashing banks with a looser setup. Korua's are cool with a variety of bindings. I've been riding 30+ years (old school free rider), but I have my preferences and you will have yours I didn't love the Atlas, as I like a cushy baseplate!
> 
> One thing i didn't love on the TF+ a couple years ago when I had Ride Insano boots with the Cleavers. It fell too locked in for my liking, and Riding West Coast British Columbia Chunder (basically a pow day after 10AM), was work, and I found myself getting 'stood up' on occasion. I prefer a lot of ankle flexion when I'm getting all cruisy
> 
> (also, this is my first post so apologies for crashing into this long conversation, have been lurking here for years haha)


Great post, thx.
I was also considering Cleavers as a option, but still not sure are they stiff enough for my liking.
Got a good offer for new Ride A8 2022, trying to figure out the difference between them and A10. The guy who tried both says there is no big difference in stifness, and highback on A8 is bigger than A10 which is plus for me. 
2022 and 2023 models as far I can see are exactly the same specs, only color differs.
I'm riding only plus angles, and zero switch and park.


----------



## Board Doctor

Roolieman said:


> Great post, thx.
> I was also considering Cleavers as a option, but still not sure are they stiff enough for my liking.
> Got a good offer for new Ride A8 2022, trying to figure out the difference between them and A10. The guy who tried both says there is no big difference in stifness, and highback on A8 is bigger than A10 which is plus for me.
> 2022 and 2023 models as far I can see are exactly the same specs, only color differs.
> I'm riding only plus angles, and zero switch and park.


I really didn't like the rides:








Ride C-9 Composite Binding


I rode these today and wasn’t impressed. Even with the Insano boots there wasn’t much forward support. The heal strap anchor is only 2.25“ off the board and the base is fairly thick as well. This wasn’t what I expected from a “9” in stiffness. I thought they’d be more locked in. It seems...




www.snowboardingforum.com





I replaced them with Cleavers on my Maelstrom. They're a good match.

If you want an even more locked in feel, you could go for the Flux XV or CV. The 22 CV's in white might look cool. It's going to be REALLY locked in with the Insano though. A rough ride as well, but you've got the other setup for ice.


----------



## Board Doctor

Flux CV LTD with the polycarbonate super transfer base if you want to get crazy:








2023 CV LTD - TEAM


*NEW* FURTHER MOBILITY AND RESPONSE! The combination of a special carbon-blended base plate leads to a new dimension of movement and response. Also including all-new titanium hardware and carbon mounting discs, these bindings are now lighter and stronger than ever delivery performance like no...



www.fluxsnowboarding.com





I'd love to hear a review on these!


----------



## Roolieman

Composite Rides are out of question, it is just not what I want, and your reasons match mine perfectly.
I will try to get these A8 for test. I'm curious how they will perform. Never tried alu bindings before, so dont know what to expect.
Good thing is that they can be mounted on both custom x and Dart. Plus I'm getting burton Dump Truck for free. Will test on A8's on all three.
Cleavers look great but not any good price around. Will cost me more than 500eur now.


----------



## Board Doctor

Roolieman said:


> Cleavers look great but not any good price around. Will cost me more than 500eur now.


I got last years from snow country…



https://www.snowcountry.eu/rome-cleaver-7419.html


----------



## finboy

Quick request, anyone tried the tranny finder split and escalator? Is there enough value to make the jump to the plus line or is the tf ample? canadian Rockies snow including Nelson area, 157 likely the size I’m looking at.

also got some turns in on my 159 pencil (which I wish they made in a split, but sadly it’s a big gap)


----------



## awesterner

Ummm I didn't mention it in my first reply to Roolieman as it wasn't too relevant, but I have the TF Split as well LOL. It's the original shape, 31mm, without the clip holes. The split, even back then, was profiled a little narrower than the solid. One thing that's interesting is it has a lot more camber than both my classic, and +TF solid. With that, it has amazing climbing grip on hard skin tracks, I've skined up some pretty poor/steep tracks without heal risers, in fact not very often I flip the risers, there's than much grip. It floats a bit less than the solid due to the width and agressive camber, but it's not a whole lot different. The main con for me, which might be for all Classic Korua SPlits, is the C of G is a bit odd, and my kick turns can be work as I feel the nose is a bit heavy and the tail doesn't drop as much as i'd like. Maybe that's just my setup?

It's beat pretty hard, so the next Spit for me might be the Pencil 164. I'm 180lbs dry so the TF split is a little small when I'm loaded up. 



finboy said:


> Quick request, anyone tried the tranny finder split and escalator? Is there enough value to make the jump to the plus line or is the tf ample? canadian Rockies snow including Nelson area, 157 likely the size I’m looking at.
> 
> also got some turns in on my 159 pencil (which I wish they made in a split, but sadly it’s a big gap)
> View attachment 165941


----------



## awesterner

I enjoyed my Cleavers as lot as well, and will probably go back to that once I settle on a boot that fits me well enough to keep. They have good response while having a little give. I ran the straps a click lower so you can surf it pretty good with the right boot. I could imagine with the strap set up high it would feel uncomfortably locked in!



Board Doctor said:


> I really didn't like the rides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride C-9 Composite Binding
> 
> 
> I rode these today and wasn’t impressed. Even with the Insano boots there wasn’t much forward support. The heal strap anchor is only 2.25“ off the board and the base is fairly thick as well. This wasn’t what I expected from a “9” in stiffness. I thought they’d be more locked in. It seems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snowboardingforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced them with Cleavers on my Maelstrom. They're a good match.
> 
> If you want an even more locked in feel, you could go for the Flux XV or CV. The 22 CV's in white might look cool. It's going to be REALLY locked in with the Insano though. A rough ride as well, but you've got the other setup for ice.


----------



## ridethecliche

If only people that 'deserved' to ride a board actually bought and rode it, a company like Korua would cease to exist.


----------



## finboy

awesterner said:


> Ummm I didn't mention it in my first reply to Roolieman as it wasn't too relevant, but I have the TF Split as well LOL. It's the original shape, 31mm, without the clip holes. The split, even back then, was profiled a little narrower than the solid. One thing that's interesting is it has a lot more camber than both my classic, and +TF solid. With that, it has amazing climbing grip on hard skin tracks, I've skined up some pretty poor/steep tracks without heal risers, in fact not very often I flip the risers, there's than much grip. It floats a bit less than the solid due to the width and agressive camber, but it's not a whole lot different. The main con for me, which might be for all Classic Korua SPlits, is the C of G is a bit odd, and my kick turns can be work as I feel the nose is a bit heavy and the tail doesn't drop as much as i'd like. Maybe that's just my setup?
> 
> It's beat pretty hard, so the next Spit for me might be the Pencil 164. I'm 180lbs dry so the TF split is a little small when I'm loaded up.


yea I’m 150 lbs and ride a 154 for a daily so I’m a bit stuck with the tf or e, I just worry about what kind of damage the plus line stuff can take in shoulder seasons. Right now it is pretty rough around Banff and we have a lot of dry weather for the next two weeks, I suspect this will be even worse by spring this year so it’s hard to swallow the extra cost of a delicate board.


----------



## JDA

Roolieman said:


> Hello Koruans,
> Just got my first Korua, Dart 156.
> Currently riding on custom x for hard, icy days and dump truck for powder, soft.
> Old driver x boots, disintegrated after 10+ years, so i'm now waiting for ride insano's to arrive.
> The only thing left is appropriate bindining, since I only have old burton P1 binding, maybe it is to soft for Dart.
> I'm thinking maybe to get Ride A10 or C10, and they will be also good match for custom x (now genesis est on them).
> Has anyone tried bindings this stiff on Dart?


I currently have the A-10's on my 156 Dart but I haven't tried it yet, we leave for Japan in 3 weeks. I did try them on my 159 K2 Manifest which is also pretty stiff and decided they would be great on the Dart.


----------



## TrimbleFunky

Hey @Antti . Try projecting your body forward and into the apex of the next turn, and at an edge angle that feels right at the edge of your limits of balance. Aim to be as weightless in the transition as long as possible until you hit your desired apex + edge angle. Whether you move up, or down or whatever for a transition is up to you, just be as weightless as possible as you set up big edge angles.

The moment you feel "balanced" on your foot is about the time your edge angle development is over. You aren't throwing your body. Ski racers call this the "float"; it's where your biggest edge angles happen with very little load on your body. The float happens more on steeper runs, but you can experience it on a boring green run as well.

From the video, you are hitting your balance pretty immediately at about 40 degrees of edge angle. Try and be more patient; will feel sort of suicidal at first.

Otherwise pretty good. I wouldn't be surprised if you are hitting big edge angles regularly pretty soon. Let me know if this works!

And yes, I can hit big edge angles without dragging body parts on a slope like that. The lack of pitch and speed is just accentuating balance issues. Have fun!


----------



## lbs123

Antti said:


> I’m just going too slowly to really commit to the carve, because the slope is so mellow


Nice turning! You can lift your back shoulder on the toe turn instead of touching the snow with your hand. Wolken talks about it in the turning basics video. To be clear, your touch looks natural, like the result of getting lower, not leaning forward. Still, it's like you'd be placing some barrier between you and the snow, which prevents you from committing more and going lower.


----------



## Etienne

supern00b said:


> Frankly I don't deserve my TF either, but I believe I'm just beginning to transition from low intermediate to intermediate; I got the board with the intent to "grow" into the board after being inspired by the "yearning.." video series Korua put out. It's been quite the challenge on the icier and narrow east coast slopes here in the US haha


Yeah, I mean whatever people have fun on is great… I'm just not sure a Pencil plus is much for skidding blues. But, hell, who am I to tell people they are not having fun 🤷


----------



## Antti

I have to make an another video from a bigger resort with faster speeds, with also some tighter turns. Then it's easier to get into the right rhythm, get weightless between turns and also add some upper body movement. On the video there was actually only one carve that felt really good, and it was the last proper heel side carve at 1:05. I've been watching the Korua videos a lot and trying ride like Wolken...


----------



## Roolieman

JDA said:


> I currently have the A-10's on my 156 Dart but I haven't tried it yet, we leave for Japan in 3 weeks. I did try them on my 159 K2 Manifest which is also pretty stiff and decided they would be great on the Dart.


Looks great.
I'm taking A8's for a spin with Dart/CustomX and will report how it went in a few weeks. By then snow situation should also improve on Balkans.
They are definitely more stiffer than the old burton P1's I initially planned to use on Dart, and also should be a good match for custom x, which now have Genesis est on it.


----------

